# windows mobile 10 Redstonebuild 14267& higher for old lumias in insider fast Ring



## raghulive (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi all,

* Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *

*  Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL*  ||                   ||   *Lumia 535*  ||               ||   *Lumia 640*  ||               ||    *Lumia 930*   ||       

*BLU Win HD W510U*  ||              ||   *Lumia 540 * ||               ||   *Lumia 640 XL* ||             ||   *Lumia 950*   ||

*BLU Win HD LTE X150Q* ||         ||   *Lumia 550*  ||               ||   *Lumia 650*  ||                  ||   *Lumia 950 XL*  ||

*Lumia 430*   ||                          ||    * Lumia 635 (1GB)*  ||      ||    *Lumia 730*  ||                 ||  * Lumia 1520 *  ||                

*Lumia 435*   ||                           ||    * Lumia 636 (1GB) * ||      ||   * Lumia 735*  ||                ||    *MCJ Madosma Q501*   ||                                

*Lumia 532 *  ||                        ||    * Lumia 638 (1GB)  *  ||       ||   * Lumia 830*  ||                ||   * Xiaomi Mi4*  ||

=================================================================================================================================================
*Disclaimer :modifying registry and getting update may cause serious damage to your phone ,
The XDA Developers community, Microsoft and me are not responsible for any damage to your device,think twice and decide to go or not*

*its only  for most enthusiastic people to who risk their devices to try new builds*
====================================================================================

*For Easy & simple upgrade install  DHT Upgrade Advisor  & follow the post * *==>here*
DHT Upgrade Advisor 
app
dependencies
=====================================================================
*Follow the Below Steps :-*
======================================================================
*After every Reset/Flash, first turnoff automatic update setting in store ,don't update Extras+info.*
if you got 0x80091007 error after downloading update ,Hard-reset is required,you need to download again with strong WiFi connection 
================================
*Interop-Unlock your Device*
=================================
1) Download *WP sdk tools 8.0 lite  *:source zippyshare and click on  "install.bat " click "Yes" for every prompt 
Goto  ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment") and open "Xap Deployment.exe" 

*2 )* *Deploy *@vcfan  Lumia registry editor vcReg_1.5 or vcREG_1_6_W10M

[ Go to *vcreg-*->(. . .)-->templates-->check mark ,* live interop and restore Ndtksvc* and click on apply
=========================
*Editing Registry Values*
=========================
try to deploy *custom pfd 6* with same "xap Deployment.exe",if its not successful then

3 )  Download *WP sdk tools 8.1 lite source Zippyshare and extract it,click on "InstallWP81SDKToolsLite.bat"  accept  all prompts .

goto  "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.1\Tools\AppDeploy" and open " AppDeploy.exe" .

download customPFD (@Pasquiindustry) and deploy it.

move to HKLM-->SYSTEM-->Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo  then

take the screenshots of your device original values and move to SDcard,you can restore same values anytime

                                                                                         a)change            " PhoneManufacturer "                                          =    MicrosoftMDG   
                                                                                          b)change        " PhoneManufacturerModelName "                          =     RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices)  // *** For all dual sim devices try      =   RM-1116_11258 ***


4) change         PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL  (single sim) or   Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)

5)change      PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085   

6) install windows insider from store                        

check for the update ,if not try below 930 values too

Lumia 930 Registry values :-

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1003
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930

====================================================================================================================================================
for those who are not getting update change below values also

first you need to select similar Hardware device in supported list ,but select single to single,dual to dual sim devices

go to http://www.lumiafirmware.com and select your similar device and your device country variant .

change above 4 values according to selected device 
and
change below values at
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease 
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID
check below images for values,enter the values  of your selected  device at  http://www.lumiafirmware.com

and check for updates,if not try to change 

HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/labelID   ("CorebuildID") of your selected device,

i don't have other devices except 1520  for 1520 =9032.18(FW version) ,you need to search in web for your selected device's extras+info screenshot's ,some of them show CorebuildID in it

this below image for dual sim,selected device is 730,for single sim try 830 of your CV at  http://www.lumiafirmware.com








Radio FM Phone https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhxns ,you will get it back default like radio app.*


----------



## djtonka (Feb 21, 2016)

..made it after reading XDA at 01.27AM on 20th on February
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65415872&postcount=24

BTW someone  break the ice, maybe XDA member marass82 few hours before?


----------



## everesee (Feb 21, 2016)

Does not work on lumia 925. In Windows Insider;

OEM: MicrosoftDMG
Model: RM-1085_11302

but still no update. Any solution?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 21, 2016)

Are you on the fast ring?
============
Microsoft*MDG* not Microsoft*DMG*!


----------



## everesee (Feb 21, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Are you on the fast ring?
> ============
> Microsoft*MDG* not Microsoft*DMG*!

Click to collapse



lol, I feel like stupid right now  Thanks!


----------



## djtonka (Feb 21, 2016)

Microsoft*OMG*!


----------



## raghulive (Feb 21, 2016)

everesee said:


> Does not work on lumia 925. In Windows Insider;
> 
> OEM: MicrosoftDMG
> Model: RM-1085_11302
> ...

Click to collapse



DMG/MDG not a problem,try your region lumia 950/ XL RM-xxxx_xxxx
or like RM-1085-apac_xxxxx


----------



## raghulive (Feb 21, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ..made it after reading XDA at 01.27AM on 20th on February
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65415872&postcount=24
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not some  one inversion,i already said people are crazy to do this,first i am not willing to write this post as early as i get the build,i am too lazy to type, when ms limited to some device list.Is it a big thing to change registry values to get update,its just a commonsense ,not one copy other


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 21, 2016)

Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM, battery is going fast.


----------



## rateiosu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's not needed to change the Model. By just changing the ManufacturerName to *MicrosoftMDG* is all you need. 
However, you get extra issues with this build if you are not in the original devices the build is targeted (Lumia 950 series, Lumia 550, Xiaomi MI4):

* Some keyboard languages which download won't be able to download. No workaround for this.
* WiFi/Data connectivity may stop working, more often if you have a Dual Sim device with both SIM installed. Workaround: Use only a single SIM.
* After OOBE, some apps from "Extras" will fail to install / won´t install at all. Workaround: Download manually.

On extra notes: Root Tool also works for the registry change. I did it with Root Tool, then checked for updates.
It seems like the download size is smaller, like ~300mb download; device-variant.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 21, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM, battery is going fast.

Click to collapse



heating issue,battery drain,resuming things are came on after update and trying to update system apps,so

Don't use it for 1hr after update,charge it full and update all system apps. soft-reset it ,oddly it works fine after several just restarts only,i don't know why


----------



## raghulive (Feb 21, 2016)

rateiosu said:


> It's not needed to change the Model. By just changing the ManufacturerName to *MicrosoftMDG* is all you need.
> However, you get extra issues with this build if you are not in the original devices the build is targeted (Lumia 950 series, Lumia 550, Xiaomi MI4):
> 
> * Some keyboard languages which download won't be able to download. No workaround for this.
> ...

Click to collapse



which device are you using?


----------



## rateiosu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm using Lumia 535 Dual Sim 
Apart of the aformentioned issues I found, no other issues has been detected so far.
Battery is working really fine. Overheats as usual if you are doing something, like downloading/installing apps, or running a game. Other than that, the device cools down quite fast now. Like 10-15% faster.


----------



## everesee (Feb 21, 2016)

Works well in lumia 925


----------



## raghulive (Feb 22, 2016)

After 2.5 days of heavy usage gives imppressive battery backup and really fast,looking for next Redstone build ☺☺☺

Sent from mTalk


----------



## zgomot (Feb 22, 2016)

rateiosu said:


> I'm using Lumia 535 Dual Sim
> Apart of the aformentioned issues I found, no other issues has been detected so far.
> Battery is working really fine. Overheats as usual if you are doing something, like downloading/installing apps, or running a game. Other than that, the device cools down quite fast now. Like 10-15% faster.

Click to collapse


http://www.winbeta.org/news/lumia-550-owners-urged-not-to-upgrade-to-latest-redstone-preview-build

found this


----------



## firmaal16 (Feb 22, 2016)

rateiosu said:


> I'm using Lumia 535 Dual Sim
> Apart of the aformentioned issues I found, no other issues has been detected so far.
> Battery is working really fine. Overheats as usual if you are doing something, like downloading/installing apps, or running a game. Other than that, the device cools down quite fast now. Like 10-15% faster.

Click to collapse



Mine, lumia 920 got cellular issue. Can't turn on the data. Anybody have the solution?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 22, 2016)

On Lumia 1020 Cortana is very slow 7 sec before i can ask a question


----------



## raghulive (Feb 22, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> On Lumia 1020 Cortana is very slow 7 sec before i can ask a question

Click to collapse



in this 14267 build ,in both   PC/mobile  Cortana is slow to listen. No need to wait until Cortana shows the word reorganization, you can start saying when the beep starts ,Cortana will catchup slowly(bug),try WPTweaker to make it fast, if you want.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 22, 2016)

firmaal16 said:


> Mine, lumia 920 got cellular issue. Can't turn on the data. Anybody have the solution?

Click to collapse



 Did you try manually adding APN of your network at cellular&sim--> sim settings-->Add an Internet APN

Sent from mTalk


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 22, 2016)

Im back to .107, new build was buggy, celular settings not opening... etc. Dual sim bug.


----------



## DLS123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lots of problems with this one on my 950XL. 
Can't install any certificates on build 14627 anymore. Had to go back to .107, import my VPN certificates and update again to Redstone. 
Cortana interests don't work anymore. I'm not sure if this is a build issue or temporary Cortana problem. 
Shazam crashes immediately after launch. 
myTube! can't run in background anymore. It crashes immediately after minimized. PLEX seems more fiddly than before too. Probably other apps will be problematic too but I've lost my patience to test. 
Can't install or update any app from Store. Error 0x803F7000.

Only advantage I see to this build is the pictures attachment support in messaging+skype. But then again, that app still doesn't support group chat so it's still useless as far as I'm concerned. Not a real replacement for the old Skype app. Edge maybe works a little better, I'm not really sure. 
Going back to 15836.107, this Redstone build is a waste of time.


----------



## zgomot (Feb 23, 2016)

My Lumia 735 got the update last night. Installing right now.

Edit: I tried the instructions in the OP of this thread but it appeared unsuccessful, as *PhoneManufacturerModelName* didn't change and is still RM-1038_1028, so I assumed Microsoft started rolling out the update for more devices. But I'm a little confused, since I just checked *Model* and it says *MicrosoftMDG Lumia 735* so it must have worked.


----------



## wp417 (Feb 23, 2016)

DLS123 said:


> Lots of problems with this one on my 950XL.
> Can't install any certificates on build 14627 anymore. Had to go back to .107, import my VPN certificates and update again to Redstone.
> Cortana interests don't work anymore. I'm not sure if this is a build issue or temporary Cortana problem.
> Shazam crashes immediately after launch.
> ...

Click to collapse



in my 1520 its smooth and fast after several soft-resets


----------



## raghulive (Feb 23, 2016)

wp417 said:


> in my 1520 its smooth and fast after several soft-resets

Click to collapse



with this build ,some devices run smoothly some or not.
as Gabe said before " hacking reg to bypass targeting rules can lead to problems..." for some devices,they may even can stop these hacks
https://twitter.com/GabeAul/status/701828927266824192


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 23, 2016)

zgomot said:


> My Lumia 735 got the update last night. Installing right now.
> Edit: I tried the instructions in the OP of this thread but it appeared unsuccessful, as *PhoneManufacturerModelName* didn't change and is still RM-1038_1028, so I assumed Microsoft started rolling out the update for more devices. But I'm a little confused, since I just checked *Model* and it says *MicrosoftMDG Lumia 735* so it must have worked.

Click to collapse



I have a Lumia 735 too, and I modified in HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo the following 
1. PhoneHardwareVariant to RM-1085
2. Phone Manufacturer to MicrosoftMDG
3. PhoneManufacturerModelName to RM-1085_11302
4. PhoneModelName to Lumia 950 XL
After updating to 10.0.14267.1002, I changed the values back to original state and appers like this 





I haven't found any problems different from the ones in 10.0.586.107. I still have apps showing twice in Background app settings and apps, like MetroTube, not showing at all. Microsoft really needs to fix this.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 23, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Im back to .107, new build was buggy, celular settings not opening... etc. Dual sim bug.

Click to collapse



For dual sim, could you try  this at  " PhoneManufacturerModelName "= " R*M-1118_15358* " (dual sim devices)(edited) and let us know your 640 XL result


----------



## DLS123 (Feb 23, 2016)

wp417 said:


> in my 1520 its smooth and fast after several soft-resets

Click to collapse



I did try soft reset previously and that did seem to fix at least the Cortana and store issues. But soft reset isn't an option for me because I'll lose the certificates I need and I'll have no way to get them back in.


----------



## og33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Its all good on my 640xl lte! Only have minor issue with windows maps app wont start and refuses update


----------



## rateiosu (Feb 23, 2016)

After ~48 hours of keeping it installed on my Lumia 535 Dual Sim, It seems like the device finally gets used to it. I'm still using a single SIM to avoid connectivity issues. 
--
Some extra things I found:
* Edge is working quite fast and better; and after some reboots (obviously, not too often), the device is enough stable to do some heavy loads.
* Task manager improved (already mentioned on websites). If you have 1GB of RAM, you have a limit of 8 apps at same time. However, I opened 12 apps, and I could be able to resume 10. This means...
* Memory management has been improved! - Some apps are faster to run and resume. If you have apps installed on SD Card, they be able to run a bit faster, and resume even faster. Obviously, if you have a good SDCard, then that improves more.
* With this improved memory management, the start screen appears faster after you unlock the device. Also, the device cools it faster. That's something good, and helps to improve battery life.
--
Some other issues you may find:
* While calling, the screen may not shown when needed. Try to press the power button, or wake-up the screen; if "wake up" command is enabled (Settings > Extra > Touch).
* {Groove Music} Background music playing may crash sometimes, if you switch songs quite fast. Do it slow, or do it using Groove Music screen.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 23, 2016)

raghulive said:


> For dual sim, could you try  this at  " PhoneManufacturerModelName "=  RM-1116_15357    (950 XL dual sim variant) and let us know your 640 XL result

Click to collapse



Did it. Will post the news these days.
Celular&sim is working, wifi is connecting.
Alarm working.
Gadgets not see wired headset. Cannot deploy or install mobilehubspiderman.appx.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 23, 2016)

og33 said:


> Its all good on my 640xl lte! Only have minor issue with windows maps app wont start and refuses update

Click to collapse



Apparently the "stub app" is broken and blocking it, I had this too after hard reset. Store Error 0x80240024
I fixed it by deleting:

```
C:\Windows\System32\Provisioning\Microsoft\MPAP_Microsoft.WindowsMaps_003.provxml
C:\Programs\CommonFiles\Xaps\Microsoft.WindowsMaps.Stub.appxbundle
C:\Programs\CommonFiles\Xaps\Microsoft.WindowsMaps_License.xml
```
⬆ After deleting these files, and after another hard reset, the Maps stub was gone and I could install the Maps app like any other app from Store.


----------



## zgomot (Feb 24, 2016)

I have had quite a bit of trouble with this latest build on my Nokia Lumia 735. To name a few:

- a lot of connectivity issues. connecting to wifi but unable to connect to the internet, very slow switching between mobile data and wifi. eventually connecting but taking up to 5 minutes to do it
- uninstalled apps kept reinstalling themselves, asking for updates and then failing
- color scheme inconsistencies (action center toggles were one color, tiles and settings accent was another.
- it appears the phone somehow reset itself overnight. in the morning all my accounts were logged off, app/storage settings restored to default. color scheme was the default blue. connectivity issues persited

These conclusions were collected after a second hard reset and 24h of usage on build 14627.  This second time around no interop unlock, no hacks of any kind, although I had attempted a perm unlock on previous install, I am unsure of it's success since I was unable to write keys.

I have now reset to 8.1 build 2 with the Windows Device Recovery Tool and currently updating again. I think I'll stick with build 10586 on fast ring until there is an official roll out for my device.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 24, 2016)

zgomot said:


> I have had quite a bit of trouble with this latest build on my Nokia Lumia 735. To name a few:
> 
> - a lot of connectivity issues. connecting to wifi but unable to connect to the internet, very slow switching between mobile data and wifi. eventually connecting but taking up to 5 minutes to do it
> - uninstalled apps kept reinstalling themselves, asking for updates and then failing
> ...

Click to collapse



until  official roll out of wm10,there will be no Redstone build for older Lumias,its butter smooth and fast in my 1520,only some rich capture issues and 4k video recording are bugs in my 1520,some Ram improvement found using same old tweaks to registry for 1520 .,i don't have other devices to test,try them and check out,they don't need any RESET,if something goes wrong,check out OP for updates,results are coming soon  :good:


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 24, 2016)

*I Hardreset interopunlocked phone, was capable to deploy vcreg1.5. !!!*
Not the same vith custom pfd 600. So can be 2 app to interopunlock lumia, roottool and vcreg1.5 ? 

I dont know if oemsettings.reg are erased during hardreset or not.
Newermind, im on the way to .1004 build .


----------



## reksden (Feb 24, 2016)

14267.1004 fix battery charger for lumia 550


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 25, 2016)

I've updated to 10.0.14267.1004 using HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
PhoneHardwareVariant RM-1104
Phone Manufacturer MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName RM-1104_13749
PhoneModelName Lumia 950
RM-1104_13749 is *Lumia 950 Single SIM* 059X519 RM-1104 *VAR EURO RO* VF SL


----------



## raghulive (Feb 25, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> I've updated to 10.0.14267.1004 using HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
> PhoneHardwareVariant RM-1104
> Phone Manufacturer MicrosoftMDG
> PhoneManufacturerModelName RM-1104_13749
> ...

Click to collapse



Tutorial updated,do you got any  Ram & UX improvements with the tweaks in your device,check for the details at the end of the post and in OP attachments


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 25, 2016)

Im back on .107.  On .1004 gadget didnt worked, shortcuts dindnt worked.... had some isue with wifi and celular data after hardreset.... waiting for better.


----------



## DLS123 (Feb 25, 2016)

SensorCore seems broken on 14267.1004. Motion data isn't gathered anymore. 
Certificates import issue introduced on previous build persists.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 26, 2016)

DLS123 said:


> Certificates import issue introduced on previous build persists.

Click to collapse




How did you installed certificates before?


----------



## raghulive (Feb 26, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Im back on .107.  On .1004 gadget didnt worked, shortcuts dindnt worked.... had some isue with wifi and celular data after hardreset.... waiting for better.

Click to collapse



maintain same values if don't had any issues ,reset give lot of bugs to me ,went back to 8.1 and updated again,did you tried with different WiFi or with cellular connection?delete history in edge and soft-reset and try-again


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a 930 running the 107 build.Is it worth to change to redstone or not?
Thanks


----------



## lukjok (Feb 26, 2016)

NIKOSXRI said:


> I have a 930 running the 107 build.Is it worth to change to redstone or not?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



In my opinion, it's faster then .107 but not so stable as previosly, because I had several phone lockups, only VolUp + Power helped to restart phone.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 26, 2016)

raghulive said:


> maintain same values if don't had any issues ,reset give lot of bugs to me ,went back to 8.1 and updated again,did you tried with different WiFi or with cellular connection?delete history in edge and soft-reset and try-again

Click to collapse



Nope , im stick on .107. The best build until now.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 26, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Nope , im stick on .107. The best build until now.

Click to collapse



that's true .107 is most stable ever WM10 Build .:good:


----------



## x_orange90_x (Feb 26, 2016)

I installed the latest build on my Lumia 640 LTE. The install went smoothly and everything seemed to be working fine. I tried the performance hack, but afterwards my Messaging app started to crash as soon as i went to start typing. It would do this repeatedly with the FIRST thread even after a few soft resets, UNTIL i opened the app and went to the SECOND thread, then i can go into the first and it will not crash. I reverted my settings back but this issue still persists. I'm also getting 2 notifications titled Messaging which say "New notification" and if i touch either of them the phone instantly hard locks and either resets itself or holding Power button works as well.

I'm not sure what changing the numbers in the registry really does that's supposed to improve performance.. It's not like it's downloading a super special update after applying this hack. It's simply making the phone and Insiders app think it's something different. If it were downloading a new update after this, then i could see how things would be different.

Besides that though, something HAS broken my Messaging app for some reason, whether it was the OS "settling" in or the supposed hack. Regardless of which it were, I will either have to deal with this issue, or I could try a hard reset and see how that goes.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 27, 2016)

x_orange90_x said:


> I installed the latest build on my Lumia 640 LTE. The install went smoothly and everything seemed to be working fine. I tried the performance hack, but afterwards my Messaging app started to crash as soon as i went to start typing. It would do this repeatedly with the FIRST thread even after a few soft resets, UNTIL i opened the app and went to the SECOND thread, then i can go into the first and it will not crash. I reverted my settings back but this issue still persists. I'm also getting 2 notifications titled Messaging which say "New notification" and if i touch either of them the phone instantly hard locks and either resets itself or holding Power button works as well.
> 
> I'm not sure what changing the numbers in the registry really does that's supposed to improve performance.. It's not like it's downloading a super special update after applying this hack. It's simply making the phone and Insiders app think it's something different. If it were downloading a new update after this, then i could see how things would be different.
> 
> Besides that though, something HAS broken my Messaging app for some reason, whether it was the OS "settling" in or the supposed hack. Regardless of which it were, I will either have to deal with this issue, or I could try a hard reset and see how that goes.

Click to collapse



performance hack is highly risk,it worked on 1520 .on other devices it may brick your phone.

DON't Reset on 1004.it may leads to map not opening bug, as you need to go back to 8.1 .did you restore all 6 values of your device correctly?turnoff sync messages toggle in setting and sign-out at Skype settings then Restart.performance hack is depend on device,we change soc and firmware  to 950 XL's one ,such that it can use more ram and more cores of usage of our device , as it working better on SD800,as i said it work for 1520,may work better for 930 also,after values change do soft-reset and select fast ring and try again


----------



## wp417 (Feb 27, 2016)

raghulive said:


> DON't Reset on 1004,it may leads to map not opening bug, as you need to go back to 8.1 .did you restore all 6 values of your device correctly?turnoff sync messages toggle in setting and sign-out at Skype settings then Restart.performance hack is depend on device,we change soc and firmware  to 950 XL's one ,such that it can use more ram and more cores of usage of our device , as it working better on SD800,as i said it work for 1520,may work better for 930 also,after values change do soft-reset and select fast ring and try again

Click to collapse



i entered all 6 values,performance hack worked on my 1520,seems to be much faster now


----------



## raghulive (Feb 27, 2016)

og33 said:


> Its all good on my 640xl lte! Only have minor issue with windows maps app wont start and refuses update

Click to collapse



you need to update the maps app on 1586.107 and delete  old maps (or store on pc ) then update to 1004,download or restore maps to sd card,don't reset on 1004 ,again it leads maps not opening bug,where you need to go back to 8.1(most annoying bug on 1004)


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2016)

Never mind, just erase maps folder from sdcard. Then download maps.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 27, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Same problem on 640 xl build .107. I will try ti remove maps from sdcard and copy back.
> 
> Removed card, offline maps from settings is opening.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on .107 settings-->offline maps-->doesn't appear downloaded maps, shows error info may be updated  map app problem

on .1004 maps app doesn't open or reinstalled when reset on 1004

8.1 --> .107-->update map app and download maps-->applying tweaks-->updating to 1004 and use the maps is the safe path.



14276 may come soon. Wait for the update instead of updating .1004

Sent from mTalk for WM10


----------



## x_orange90_x (Feb 27, 2016)

raghulive said:


> performance hack is highly risk,it worked on 1520 .on other devices it may brick your phone.
> 
> DON't Reset on 1004.it may leads to map not opening bug, as you need to go back to 8.1 .did you restore all 6 values of your device correctly?turnoff sync messages toggle in setting and sign-out at Skype settings then Restart.performance hack is depend on device,we change soc and firmware  to 950 XL's one ,such that it can use more ram and more cores of usage of our device , as it working better on SD800,as i said it work for 1520,may work better for 930 also,after values change do soft-reset and select fast ring and try again

Click to collapse



I'm glad that I Read your reply before trying to do a reset. I like Maps and would not be happy if it were broken. Anyway, my Messaging bug only happens once per reboot, so after I've circumvented it the first time it's good until I reboot the phone. No biggie. As for the performance hack, I've got all of the values in place, but I really can't attest to much real life performance gain just yet. Maybe my os is still settling in. People said it gets better after a few days and it's only been about 48hrs for me.


----------



## DLS123 (Feb 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> How did you installed certificates before?

Click to collapse



What do you mean how? I just tap on them from file explorer, OneDrive or email. Pem, p12, whatever, it has always worked till Redstone.


----------



## MultiPDev (Feb 28, 2016)

Guys, did anyone test it in a 512MB RAM device?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 28, 2016)

I have installed on lumia530. Didnt tested. I will try antutu test.
Can run first part of test, then quit.
Nevermind, antutu test isnt made for wm10. On 640 xl garden test dont load.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I have installed on lumia530. Didnt tested. I will try antutu test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





even though we run antutu benchmark v6 beta 4 on WP 10, <SD800 devices fails at 3D rendering,

Even 1520,930 scores 1/4 th [3D Garden],1./17 th [3D Marooned]scores at 3D rendering compares to 950XL,

as it requires latest processors and more RAM to render 3D tests with different resolution and textures.



Other Benchmark apps are not for WM 10


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 28, 2016)

DLS123 said:


> What do you mean how? I just tap on them from file explorer, OneDrive or email. Pem, p12, whatever, it has always worked till Redstone.

Click to collapse



Just tested in WP 8.1 and W10M 107,  .crt and .key are not installing.


----------



## MultiPDev (Feb 28, 2016)

Do you think it's worth it to try it out on la Lumia 635?


----------



## zgomot (Feb 29, 2016)

Build .1004 works flawlessly on my Lumia 735. All the connectivity issues of build .1002 are gone. Everything just works. And apparently it does so better than build .107

Admittedly, it's not even been 24h with this build, but I haven't come across any bugs or issues.


----------



## pierrottls31 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Lumia 640 XL LTE DS and I upgrade today  (I only deploy vcREG1.5 and change registry straight) by doing only:

a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG 

Check update and  get 14627 (I was on 10586.107)

I have a question though, what did you do after the update? Should I change back MicrosoftMDG back to NOKIA ???

THanks for your help.


----------



## raghulive (Feb 29, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maintain same values after the update. Change the values if you found any specific bug after 24 hrs of usage.



Sent from mTalk


----------



## DLS123 (Feb 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Just tested in WP 8.1 and W10M 107,  .crt and .key are not installing.

Click to collapse



How did you generate those certificates? Try exporting them as a PKCS#12 file. Also add the clientAuth flag to the user certificate.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 29, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Lumia 640 XL LTE DS and I upgrade today  (I only deploy vcREG1.5 and change registry straight) by doing only:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What ring was?


----------



## devloz (Feb 29, 2016)

To update my Lumia 630DS I changed only PhoneManufacturer string and changed it back after upgrade. Then I wiped and went through OOBE, which is problematic. At first boot Wi-Fi didn't work - rebooting device at this point fixes issue.

Problems I encountered are:
- Sometimes phone don't wake up. // ONCE A DAY
- Wi-Fi don't find any network sometimes. // IT"S CALM
- Cellular & SIM don't work (settings just freezes when I tap it). // FIXED
- Backup mechanism stops working when I leave menu and never backups successfuly (it's at half). // FIXED
- Maps don't work, known bug


----------



## raghulive (Mar 1, 2016)

devloz said:


> To update my Lumia 630DS I changed only PhoneManufacturer string and changed it back after upgrade. Then I wiped and went through OOBE, which is problematic. At first boot Wi-Fi didn't work - rebooting device at this point fixes issue.
> 
> Problems I encountered are:
> - Sometimes phone don't wake up (after a few reboots {8} It's calm right now).
> ...

Click to collapse



did you change " PhoneHardwareVariant "  =  RM-1118_15358 ?
if something not working try all six values and bear it for 24hrs what ever the bugs may be,it will configure itself, if it not done ,get back to default values wait for 1 day, still you you had bugs? then select slow ring to get back to .107 in the insider app


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 1, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> What ring was?

Click to collapse



Was in fast ring, after one day, all is stable and running fine, battery is better than .107


----------



## Premananda_laishram (Mar 1, 2016)

How do I uninstall Extra +Info as visible in screenshot No. 13. I am on redstone build No. 1004


----------



## raghulive (Mar 1, 2016)

Premananda_laishram said:


> How do I uninstall Extra +Info as visible in screenshot No. 13. I am on redstone build No. 1004

Click to collapse



go to System-->storage-->This Device-->Apps & games-->search for extras+info tap on it and uninstall it,if "uninstall" is in gray , change all 6 values as mentioned at end of the post reboot then  you can uninstall


----------



## shakeyplace (Mar 9, 2016)

*Okay, I'm almost there*

I've almost got there I think, haha. I've installed the tools, unlocked the phone. Now the application Deployment tool wants me to select the APPX/Xap file?
I downloaded both packages from the first post, don't see what I'm looking for. Sorry, must be a stupid question but I'm missing something, haha


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 10, 2016)

Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14283 
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14283/


> Today, we are releasing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14283 to Windows Insiders in the Fast ring.
> As a reminder, we are initially making new mobile builds from our Development Branch available only to devices that shipped with Windows 10 Mobile. Currently this includes the Lumia 950, 950 XL, 650, 550, Xiaomi Mi4, and ALCATEL ONETOUCH Fierce XL. We plan to expand to other devices once we start releasing Windows 10 Mobile to other devices. If you are a Windows Insider on a device not mentioned above, you can stay in the Fast ring and sit tight until we expand to other devices or go back to Build 10586 and switch to the Release Preview ring to continue helping us test Cumulative Updates.

Click to collapse


----------



## raghulive (Mar 10, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14283
> https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14283/

Click to collapse



until official mobile 10 update there will be no Redstone build to others.between mi4 LTE old device is lucky to get Redstone builds.
strangely it just says update 10.0.14283.1000


----------



## raghulive (Mar 10, 2016)

:fingers-crossed:::highfive:
14283.1000 is most beautiful build with animation,not only in live tile but even in every app(settings,navigation) .All apps with perfect DPI scaling


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 11, 2016)

Did anyone tried 14283.1000 with a not supported phone like Lumia 640 XL DS? do you  have any performance improvement?
I'm testing it right now on my L640 XL DS (just by changing Phone manufacturer to MicrosoftMDG ), I'll let you know after the download/reboot.

Thanks,


----------



## ISHU93 (Mar 11, 2016)

*is this build working on your phone???*

is this build working on your phone????
[/B]





pierrottls31 said:


> Did anyone tried 14283.1000 with a not supported phone like Lumia 640 XL DS? do you  have any performance improvement?
> I'm testing it right now on my L640 XL DS (just by changing Phone manufacturer to MicrosoftMDG ), I'll let you know after the download/reboot.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 11, 2016)

ISHU93 said:


> is this build working on your phone????
> [/B]

Click to collapse



Yes, it is working well including the known bugs... 
It is a bit snappier than before. I'll have to give it more time to see if this will impact the battery.

So far I'm on 14283.1000 on my 640XL DS (bought in France) with the laster official Firmware and it is working well.

I'll keep you posted if I run into issues.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 11, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Yes, it is working well including the known bugs...
> It is a bit snappier than before. I'll have to give it more time to see if this will impact the battery.
> 
> So far I'm on 14283.1000 on my 640XL DS (bought in France) with the laster official Firmware and it is working well.
> ...

Click to collapse



you should not reset your device,if you do, maps app bug most annoying,fix added to op


----------



## ISHU93 (Mar 11, 2016)

thanks for sharing info


raghulive said:


> you should not reset your device,if you do, maps app bug  will be nightmare leads to 8.1 flash

Click to collapse


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 11, 2016)

raghulive said:


> you should not reset your device,if you do, maps app bug  will be nightmare leads to 8.1 flash

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the MAPS bug when you go to setting->Offline MAP and windows say "An error occur, we cannot access your offline map, try again later"? (or something like this, my windows is in french so I dunno the exact message)

If you have this issue I found a work around, I posted it here but in french... http://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr/...n/56dbef28-7051-46e1-81d4-49749ecff8b2?auth=1 

Here the main instruction on how to fix it:

- Turnoff the phone and remove MicroSD, then Insertit in a windows computer 
- In windows Explorer go to Display/setting ->Option-> check "Display System file" and "Display Hidden files"
- Browse the MicroSD card and remove the folder called MAP  (E:\MAP for example )
- Eject properly the MicroSD from the computer and put it back on the phone 
- Turn on the phone, you will have to wait (in my case  20 minutes) for Windows 10 Mobile to check the MicroSD card (Thus APP/content on sd will not be available)
- When Checking is done, everything is back to normal, go back to setting->Offline Map and you will be able to download again

I'm posting it here because when it happen to me on 10586  (I did reset the phone but I still had this issue because files were on SDcard) I browsed the internet and did not find any information/solution for this bug.

I'll hope it will help someone.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 11, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Are you talking about the MAPS bug when you go to setting->Offline MAP and windows say "An error occur, we cannot access your offline map, try again later"? (or something like this, my windows is in french so I dunno the exact message)
> 
> If you have this issue I found a work around, I posted it here but in french... http://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr/...n/56dbef28-7051-46e1-81d4-49749ecff8b2?auth=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is not a problem about "Offline-maps" detection,its complete system maps app,after reset it need to install/update.which if you open it it goes to store showing that its already installed and ready to " open" ,which is a loop.
anyway thanks for your reply,14283 can show already downloaded maps with small update,no problem in this buid


----------



## rateiosu (Mar 11, 2016)

I installed 14283.1000 as well on my 535DS. I keep a single sim inserted due a single security; to avoid random reboots. As of 16 hours after the update, I had found all the things explained in "what's new" and the "fixed" stuff. 

The animation on tile resize is also neat. Animation on Settings is the same as Desktop.
You may also find the Lock Screen settings are faster. 
You may also find some text/buttons formatting on the settings as well. Another fashion update.
Gadget app doesn't work at-all in 535DS.


----------



## udo7777 (Mar 11, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Yes, it is working well including the known bugs...
> It is a bit snappier than before. I'll have to give it more time to see if this will impact the battery.
> 
> So far I'm on 14283.1000 on my 640XL DS (bought in France) with the laster official Firmware and it is working well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's right. Replace only the name Nokia to MicrosoftMDG. It:s Works 
Insider Fast - New Boot Phone - Update to Redstone 


please do hardreset then works very well !!! :laugh:

Udo7777

My Phone: Microsoft Lumia 640xl DS with Root
                   RM-1067


----------



## raghulive (Mar 12, 2016)

udo7777 said:


> Yes it's right. Replace only the name Nokia to MicrosoftMDG. It:s Works
> Insider Fast - New Boot Phone - Update to Redstone
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does your maps app opening after reset?
microsoftMDG enough to get update ,but some devices not getting update,but changing  all other values you can get 1yr office 365 subscription free too or near lumia offer,but its risky and illegal


----------



## cosmote (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm a beginner, the most difficult thing I did was to deploy apps 
I installed smoothly build 14627 after changed from Nokia in MicrosoftMDG. 
Everything works perfectly, no errors .  I have L1520


----------



## myjamalmd (Mar 12, 2016)

*How to deploy*



cosmote said:


> Hi,
> I'm a beginner, the most difficult thing I did was to deploy apps
> I installed smoothly build 14627 after changed from Nokia in MicrosoftMDG.
> Everything works perfectly, no errors .  I have L1520

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the vcREG_1_5_W10M.zip file. But it is a zip file and not able to deploy using the deployment tool. So how to create xap file for this application and deploy it. Or any other way to deploy it? Please help me.


----------



## cosmote (Mar 12, 2016)

myjamalmd said:


> I have downloaded the vcREG_1_5_W10M.zip file. But it is a zip file and not able to deploy using the deployment tool. So how to create xap file for this application and deploy it. Or any other way to deploy it? Please help me.

Click to collapse



Deploy vcReg_1.5 , this is a .xap file


----------



## myjamalmd (Mar 12, 2016)

cosmote said:


> Deploy vcReg_1.5 , this is a .xap file

Click to collapse



The link which you have provided above (http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3583236&d=1450643148) is also gives .zip file only. Not a .xap file. Please provide me the xap file to deploy. Or help me how to deploy that zip file contents.


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 12, 2016)

Rename Zip to Xap


----------



## myjamalmd (Mar 12, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Rename Zip to Xap

Click to collapse



Yes. I renamed zip to zap and tried to deploy using windows phone application deployment 8.1 tool. But it says "the manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid". So how to deploy it? Please help me. My mobile is Lumia 820 developer unlocked.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 12, 2016)

myjamalmd said:


> Yes. I renamed zip to zap and tried to deploy using windows phone application deployment 8.1 tool. But it says "the manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid". So how to deploy it? Please help me. My mobile is Lumia 820 developer unlocked.

Click to collapse



you need to use xap deployer.exe from
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment"
rename your downloaded file to "vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap " select it to deploy ,read instructions twice before you do:good:


----------



## didije (Mar 13, 2016)

It took me 4 times to deploy CustomPFD, don't know why. The only thing I did was to change PhoneManufacturer value and my device found the update (Lumia 635 - version with 1GB ram). Downloading now, we'll see how it is dealing with this. On th2 build was great but I cannot wait to try this one.


----------



## myjamalmd (Mar 13, 2016)

raghulive said:


> you need to use xap deployer.exe from
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment"
> rename your downloaded file to "vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap " select it to deploy ,read instructions twice before you do:good:

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have deployed this tool as you mentioned and interop unlocked my Lumia 820. Also I have installed the latest redstone build. But mobile data is not connecting, wifi not connecting and WhatsApp is not opening. So any workaround to fix those problems.


----------



## udo7777 (Mar 13, 2016)

raghulive said:


> does your maps app opening after reset?
> microsoftMDG enough to get update ,but some devices not getting update,but changing  all other values you can get 1yr office 365 subscription free too or near lumia offer,but its risky and illegal

Click to collapse



yes,  maps app opening after reset. Works perfectly :good:


----------



## ucup31 (Mar 14, 2016)

Please help me. I have lumia 540 DS after Update 14283, Windows Camera cant toggle flash auto/on/off   and if after take picture then touch toggle quick photos will reboot and not stable again.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 14, 2016)

ucup31 said:


> Please help me. I have lumia 540 DS after Update 14283, Windows Camera cant toggle flash auto/on/off   and if after take picture then touch toggle quick photos will reboot and not stable again.

Click to collapse



these build are from new development branch for some devices only which contains more bugs even in qualified devices,before you continue contact our successful users of your device and then continue ,for now 1520,930,640 xl devices are bug free with 14283.did you enter  all 4 values while updating to Redstone, or only "microsoftMDG".try to reset your device and open camera app before update,caution you may get map not opening bug ,fix is in Original post.


----------



## ucup31 (Mar 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> these build are from new development branch for some devices only which contains more bugs even in qualified devices,before you continue contact our successful users of your device and then continue ,for now 1520,930,640 xl devices are bug free with 14283.did you enter  all 4 values while updating to Redstone, or only "microsoftMDG".try to reset your device and open camera app before update,caution you may get map not opening bug ,fix is in Original post.

Click to collapse



i'm back to 10586.164  no solution for bug windows camera. i'm change phonevariantmanufacture to lumia 650 (because spec camera same with lumia 540) but, bug windows camera not lost.  the problem is a bug camera makes the system unstable .
build 14267.100 stable for lumia 540 but its old build


----------



## raghulive (Mar 17, 2016)

Official Windows Mobile 10 released for 
Lumia 1520
Lumia 930
Lumia 640
Lumia 640XL
Lumia 730
Lumia 735
Lumia 830
Lumia 532
Lumia 535
Lumia 540
Lumia 635 1GB
Lumia 636 1GB
Lumia 638 1GB
Lumia 430
Lumia 435
BLU Win HD w510u,
BLU Win HD LTE x150q,
MCJ Madosma Q501
.
Soon we will get WM 10 flash images in WDRT


----------



## reksden (Mar 17, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Official Windows Mobile 10 released for
> Lumia 1520
> Lumia 930
> Lumia 640
> ...

Click to collapse



and redstone cooming soon)))


----------



## todarkness (Mar 17, 2016)

and the x2x series is dead. I know they are old devices but then say it at the start instead this bull****.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

Upgrade to official WM10 then select fast ring  and get stable redstone builds designed for your device,more stable and official  14291 for now


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

todarkness said:


> and the x2x series is dead. I know they are old devices but then say it at the start instead this bull****.

Click to collapse



they will avail in next wave of updates doesn't take much time,with in two months all 8.1 devices will get WM 10


----------



## todarkness (Mar 18, 2016)

raghulive said:


> they will avail in next wave of updates doesn't take much time,with in two months all 8.1 devices will get WM 10

Click to collapse



No, its already confirmed.this list is it. No second wave, no old lumia dual core devices, even no redstone insider for us.

Using the method here to get redstone builds on lumia 1020, will there be any problems if i update the phone build to a newer one or do i have to repeat these steps everytime i install an new build/update?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

todarkness said:


> No, its already confirmed.this list is it. No second wave, no old lumia dual core devices, even no redstone insider for us.
> 
> Using the method here to get redstone builds on lumia 1020, will there be any problems if i update the phone build to a newer one or do i have to repeat these steps everytime i install an new build/update?

Click to collapse



oh no,bad decision by MS,unlisted devices can get redstone & beyond builds by this hack ,but sure there will be lot of bugs,so sad


----------



## todarkness (Mar 18, 2016)

raghulive said:


> oh no,bad decision by MS,unlisted devices can get redstone & beyond builds by this hack ,but sure there will be lot of bugs,so sad

Click to collapse



It is really stupid by ms. Its really hard to be a fan of windows phone if ms makes this bull****. There isnt even a proper 1020 successor.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

todarkness said:


> It is really stupid by ms. Its really hard to be a fan of windows phone if ms makes this bull****. There isnt even a proper 1020 successor.

Click to collapse



i am very  sad to change title
sh*ty decision  by MS ,520 is still higher % of total devices ,these devices  are used for feedback & leave them in middle .MS is really  forcing people  to buy new devices .at least  they need to give one stable redstone  build with one core ,so features  may work upto device HW.very bad pert on WM 10 Development  team


----------



## todarkness (Mar 18, 2016)

raghulive said:


> i am very  sad to change title
> sh*ty decision  by MS ,520 is still higher % of total devices ,these devices  are used for feedback & leave them in middle .MS is really  forcing people  to buy new devices .at least  they need to give one stable redstone  build with one core ,so features  may work upto device HW.very bad pert on WM 10 Development  team

Click to collapse



About 40% of all windows phone devices wont get the update to 10.


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a Lumia 925. Can I use this hack to make it ready for Redstone, but stay in the Release Preview Ring and wait for a more stable redstone release in this ring?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

todarkness said:


> It is really stupid by ms. Its really hard to be a fan of windows phone if ms makes this bull****. There isnt even a proper 1020 successor.

Click to collapse





T0BlAS said:


> I have a Lumia 925. Can I use this hack to make it ready for Redstone, but stay in the Release Preview Ring and wait for a more stable redstone release in this ring?

Click to collapse



yes you can ,but beware  of bugs ,in future  builds there will  be more with new features for unsupported devices


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 18, 2016)

raghulive said:


> yes you can ,but beware  of bugs ,in future  builds there will  be more with new features for unsupported devices

Click to collapse



Another question about Double Tap to Wake and Glance:
What happen to this two features, when you simulate a 950/950XL? Because the 950 doesn't support Double Tap at this time.


Or is it better to simulate a more similar device to the 925 such as 830, which supports also both features?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 18, 2016)

T0BlAS said:


> Another question about Double Tap to Wake and Glance:
> What happen to this two features, when you simulate a 950/950XL? Because the 950 doesn't support Double Tap at this time.
> 
> 
> Or is it better to simulate a more similar device to the 925 such as 830, which supports also both features?

Click to collapse



once development branch builds (14291) till now only for WM10 preloaded devices,even though new list devices  upgraded to 10 ,they can't get redstone builds  for now,they need to upload WM10 flash files  to WDRT,then new listed devices  can get into actual fast ring,it vary with devices ,once similar hw device gets official  Redstone  build on fast ring then you can simulate Manufacturer & RM-type


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 18, 2016)

OK, thank you. Does this method need a reset of the device or can I change it the ID without loosing my data?


----------



## todarkness (Mar 18, 2016)

just one question. do we have the fear of getting firmware updates with this trick (lol fearing firmware updates ) ? i mean if we change the product model and manufacturer to the lumia 950.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




T0BlAS said:


> OK, thank you. Does this method need a reset of the device or can I change it the ID without loosing my data?

Click to collapse



if you havent updated the extras and info app then you need a reset (with device recovery tool) to get the old extras and info app back (dont forget to disable auto app updates!).


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 18, 2016)

Does it work with the Extras and Info app that comes with Build 10586.164?
Or is in this Build a newer Version of that app, that doesn't work?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

todarkness said:


> just one question. do we have the fear of getting firmware updates with this trick (lol fearing firmware updates ) ? i mean if we change the product model and manufacturer to the lumia 950.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



even you get firmware upgrade,it won't install due to HW difference.to stop receiving  FW ,change fw version  to latest 1078.00038.16025.390xx


----------



## todarkness (Mar 19, 2016)

ok, i was now on the latest insider redstone build on my phone. i didnt notice any difference in comparision to the latest 10586 build. BUT i got the lumia 550 charging bug which prevented my phone from charging. it should already have been fixed in the latest insider redstone builds but it is still present on my lumia 1020. so we are somehow f****. maybe we can somehow find a way to fix this but right now its a really big problem. i am now back to the latest 10586 build with my 1020.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

todarkness said:


> ok, i was now on the latest insider redstone build on my phone. i didnt notice any difference in comparision to the latest 10586 build. BUT i got the lumia 550 charging bug which prevented my phone from charging. it should already have been fixed in the latest insider redstone builds but it is still present on my lumia 1020. so we are somehow f****. maybe we can somehow find a way to fix this but right now its a really big problem. i am now back to the latest 10586 build with my 1020.

Click to collapse



did you try reset on Redstone build? did it  fixed charging bug there?


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 19, 2016)

hello, i,m trying to deploy vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap but i keep getting error 0x81030110. any way to fix this


----------



## todarkness (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> did you try reset on Redstone build? did it  fixed charging bug there?

Click to collapse



sorry didnt try that. i made a restore to 8.1 update -> 10586.164 (maybe a step first to 107 not sure) -> [factory reset from settings/info] -> with interop change registry to 950 -> update latest redstone.

weirdly, i am sure my phone charged at redstone to some point. just after i woke up today it must have stopped charging because my battery was at 50% and it wouldnt start charging anymore. reboots didnt change that behavior.

also if i factory reset on redstone, interop unlock would be gone and as i know there wouldnt be a way to interop it again or did i misunderstand something ?


----------



## Giyat (Mar 19, 2016)

hi...thanks for the tutorial, I am success to install latest redstone on my lumia 822, everything working good except something any resuming and loading screen,but on this build is more stable and faster than latest treshold build,good bateray life and playing some game no close on wp 8.1 experience. sorry for bad english


----------



## todarkness (Mar 19, 2016)

Giyat said:


> hi...thanks for the tutorial, I am success to install latest redstone on my lumia 822, everything working good except something any resuming and loading screen,but on this build is more stable and faster than latest treshold build,good bateray life and playing some game no close on wp 8.1 experience. sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



hello, have you reseted your phone after upgrading to redstone (in setting/system/info) ? and can you charge your phone ?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> hello, i,m trying to deploy vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap but i keep getting error 0x81030110. any way to fix this

Click to collapse



Did you enable developer mode at settings =>update&security=>developer mode? On which build ?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Giyat (Mar 19, 2016)

todarkness said:


> hello, have you reseted your phone after upgrading to redstone (in setting/system/info) ? and can you charge your phone ?

Click to collapse



no,am from latest treshold build,just follow the ttutorial and get update to redstone build. just have 1 bug,unable to send and receive sms,reboot and everything is working good.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

todarkness said:


> sorry didnt try that. i made a restore to 8.1 update -> 10586.164 (maybe a step first to 107 not sure) -> [factory reset from settings/info] -> with interop change registry to 950 -> update latest redstone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can interop Unlock on any build,even you update extras+info you can restore in VCreg app. Highly experiment :while updating You can change BSP Release value but don't know whether it would avoid problems  like charging stopping bug or not

Sent from mTalk


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Did you enable developer mode at settings =>update&security=>developer mode? On which build ?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



i am starting from windows 8.1 - 341


----------



## raghulive (Mar 19, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> i am starting from windows 8.1 - 341

Click to collapse



why did you want to deploy at 8.1 ,just update  using insider fast ring deploy there ,if you want to deploy at 8.1 use root tool to change reg values.if you want to change values to get official update?it  may not work .update same as insider version.


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> why did you want to deploy at 8.1 ,just update  using insider fast ring deploy there ,if you want to deploy at 8.1 use root tool to change reg values.if you want to change values to get official update?it  may not work .update same as insider version.

Click to collapse



do you no what i dont no ha ha. been a long night i was on windows 10 before. i need shake myself and wake up


----------



## Cesare Catalano (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Did you enable developer mode at settings =>update&security=>developer mode? On which build ?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



I NOT CAN INSTAL CustomPFD_0600 say error. PLS TELL ME HOW FIX IT.


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> You can interop Unlock on any build,even you update extras+info you can restore in VCreg app. Highly experiment :while updating You can change BSP Release value but don't know whether it would avoid problems  like charging stopping bug or not
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



So, can I interop unlock the phone even when the Extras and Info app is updated?


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> why did you want to deploy at 8.1 ,just update  using insider fast ring deploy there ,if you want to deploy at 8.1 use root tool to change reg values.if you want to change values to get official update?it  may not work .update same as insider version.

Click to collapse



i could not install  customPFD. but i used root tool to change to microsoft MDG and my phone is picking up build 10.0.14291.1001 thanks for that


----------



## PhilAllmighty (Mar 19, 2016)

Works great with Lumia 920. Thanks!!


----------



## nzkn (Mar 20, 2016)

*Error deploying - Posible solution*

I also had trouble deploying these apps (like Error 0x81030120 and others).
 I don't know why that happend, but I found a solution:
1.-I installed "WP8.1 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.20" from this thread.
2. Download "XAPDeploy" and "RootTool" from here (meu-smartphone.com/tutorial-instalando-builds-redstone-em-qualquer-lumia-com-windows-10-mobile) (Sorry, I'm new, I can not post links)
3-. Unzip "XAPDeploy" wherever you want, run it and deploy "RootTool".

Remember enable developer mode and unlock the phone screen (In my case I keep the screen active during all the process, just in case xD).

I hope that helps.
________________________________
PS: Thank you very much for this tutorial. I tried it and it works in a Lumia 520 and Lumia 635, but I don't upgraded yet. I don't trust in Fast Ring xD


----------



## raghulive (Mar 20, 2016)

nzkn said:


> I also had trouble deploying these apps (like Error 0x81030120 and others).
> I don't know why that happend, but I found a solution:
> 1.-I installed "WP8.1 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.20" from this thread.
> 2. Download "XAPDeploy" and "RootTool" from here (meu-smartphone.com/tutorial-instalando-builds-redstone-em-qualquer-lumia-com-windows-10-mobile) (Sorry, I'm new, I can not post links)
> ...

Click to collapse



if you update extras + info, xaps are not deploying ,you need to reset the device.


----------



## vlad6 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello

I installed vcreg and custom pfd but i can't write those values to the registry from what i read it's about that app extras and info which i allready  removed.
Which win mobile release should i go back and then try to change the values?Or a soft reset would work?

Thanks.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 20, 2016)

vlad6 said:


> Hello
> 
> I installed vcreg and custom pfd but i can't write those values to the registry from what i read it's about that app extras and info which i allready  removed.
> Which win mobile release should i go back and then try to change the values?Or a soft reset would work?
> ...

Click to collapse



after official update you need to reset and deploy these xaps to do Registry edit,most of devices are now unable to write on reg ,without Hard reset ,so Do a HARD-RESET after official 10 update


----------



## vlad6 (Mar 20, 2016)

raghulive said:


> after official update you need to reset and deploy these xaps to do Registry edit,most of devices are now unable to write on reg ,without Hard reset ,so Do a HARD-RESET after official 10 update

Click to collapse



Allright but what official update??/ i'm curently running win 10.0.105686.164


----------



## raghulive (Mar 20, 2016)

vlad6 said:


> Allright but what official update??/ i'm curently running win 10.0.105686.164

Click to collapse



use WDRT to get back to 8.1 or flash with manufactured fw version of 8.1 with Nokia care suite(for nokia's),then leave program from insider app ,install upgrade adviser then you will get 10586.107 then again update to 10586.164,thats the official WM 10 Update.
soon supported list devices get Redstone build in insider fast
unsupported devices will go for release preview for further cumulative  updates of 10586.xxx.


----------



## vlad6 (Mar 20, 2016)

raghulive said:


> use WDRT to get back to 8.1 or flash with manufactured fw version of 8.1 with Nokia care suite(for nokia's),then leave program from insider app ,install upgrade adviser then you will get 10586.107 then again update to 10586.164,thats the official WM 10 Update.
> soon supported list devices get Redstone build in insider fast
> unsupported devices will go for release preview for further cumulative  updates of 10586.xxx.

Click to collapse




Mhh i see so there's no way to get newest builds without going to 8.1 first 
anyway i'll try with hard reset than write again the registry


----------



## rateiosu (Mar 20, 2016)

you can use Root Tool and do the registry change, then update to Redstone.
However, you will get some issues; specially with camera flash


----------



## vlad6 (Mar 20, 2016)

I tryed root tool as well but it dosen't write the registry as well.
I don't mind issues with flash camera since lumia 630 dosen't have flash.


----------



## nzkn (Mar 20, 2016)

raghulive said:


> if you update extras + info, xaps are not deploying ,you need to reset the device.

Click to collapse



My phone is fully updated and did not need to reset the device to deploy applications.
i.imgur.com/L0AbEMB.png


----------



## aeroaqua (Mar 20, 2016)

After installing 14291, i can't open here drive+, freeze at startup logo,i tried to uninstall then reinstall but nothing... any idea how i can fix?( i don't want to reset phone...)


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Worked perfectly!*

Amazing! Thanks for the tutorial. Worked like a charm on a Lumia 925 with W10 already. Now I'm running the Redstone update. YEY!


----------



## raghulive (Mar 21, 2016)

aeroaqua said:


> After installing 14291, i can't open here drive+, freeze at startup logo,i tried to uninstall then reinstall but nothing... any idea how i can fix?( i don't want to reset phone...)

Click to collapse



here maps,here drive doesn't work in Redstone builds,here stopped their apps in latest builds


----------



## kkn_13 (Mar 21, 2016)

raghulive said:


> here maps,here drive doesn't work in Redstone builds,here stopped their apps in latest builds

Click to collapse



Yep the latest Fast Ring build got an updated Bing maps to make up for it


----------



## todarkness (Mar 21, 2016)

raghulive said:


> here maps,here drive doesn't work in Redstone builds,here stopped their apps in latest builds

Click to collapse



i have updated to build 14291 on my 1020 again and did a reset afterwards. The no charging bug is gone and here maps still works (here drive not) the new build seems a bit more responsive its really nice.


----------



## vincent_1234 (Mar 21, 2016)

I was also not able to update the registry using vcREG. The old value (NOKIA) keeps popping up.
What are the requirements to do this? Do you have to be in a specific ring, use the root tool, use the CustomPFD app, or hard reset (not preferred ofcourse)?

Edit: reboot your phone


----------



## dape16 (Mar 21, 2016)

@todarkness

What registry values did you use for updating to 14291? The ones in the OP? I have installed it on my 1020 but it is very buggy and when I do a reset the buttons on the start up wizard do not respond.


----------



## todarkness (Mar 21, 2016)

i used the one in the op. and no for me its not really buggy. this build is really working well for me.


----------



## tmingcheung (Mar 22, 2016)

I made redstone on my L1020, but i encounter 2 problems.
1. Lumia camera is gone and only windows camera is here.  There is no raw, no 5MP + 38 MP option, which completely downgrade the camera.  Is there any fix?  I try to search Lumia Camera but it said it does not fit my device (entered all values, e.g. lumia 950 XL...)

2. Wifi Hotspot stop after screen locked.  Any work around?  Thanks!


----------



## todarkness (Mar 22, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> I made redstone on my L1020, but i encounter 2 problems.
> 1. Lumia camera is gone and only windows camera is here.  There is no raw, no 5MP + 38 MP option, which completely downgrade the camera.  Is there any fix?  I try to search Lumia Camera but it said it does not fit my device (entered all values, e.g. lumia 950 XL...)
> 
> 2. Wifi Hotspot stop after screen locked.  Any work around?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



I still have lumia camera and also ability to take dng raw files. Because of hotspot: it never worked for me. Always shutting down if the display turns off. Ever since the first windows 10 mobile builds.


----------



## vincent_1234 (Mar 22, 2016)

Editing the registry for getting on the Redstone branch made me think:
Would it also be possible to add 'rich capture' and 'change the amount of flash after the photo is shot' just by tricking your phone for thinking it is a (new)high end and not my faithful old 925 
I must say 10.0.14291.1001 runs truly amazing, even better than official (and now because of M$ unsupported) Win 10 Mobile release build


----------



## tmingcheung (Mar 22, 2016)

vincent_1234 said:


> Editing the registry for getting on the Redstone branch made me think:
> Would it also be possible to add 'rich capture' and 'change the amount of flash after the photo is shot' just by tricking your phone for thinking it is a (new)high end and not my faithful old 925
> I must say 10.0.14291.1001 runs truly amazing, even better than official (and now because of M$ unsupported) Win 10 Mobile release build

Click to collapse



Same thought here!


----------



## filip89x (Mar 23, 2016)

^^And can we???

Also, Redstone runing great on my Lumia 928 Verizon:victory::victory::victory:
I am using it on my phone for everyday use and works great for me, no bugs, no nothing
runs truly amazing:good:


----------



## chinitopex (Mar 23, 2016)

This files run in lumia  520 512 Ram? Redstone" Build I need windows mobile 10 Official
now i use the build 10586.164 and my phone run perfect


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello guys, im running on 14291 on a L640 xl ds.















I have one annoying bug (only one so far), when i watch movie using default player (avi or mp4), if I touch the screen or use play/pause, or volume button the screen begin to scramble. To watch again correctly, i néed to lock/unlock the phone.















Did anyone experiencing this? Any idea?















Thx







Note: I just realize it only happen when i go full screen (in landscape by making windows button bar to disapear)


----------



## raghulive (Mar 24, 2016)

filip89x said:


> ^^And can we???
> 
> Also, Redstone runing great on my Lumia 928 Verizon:victory::victory::victory:
> I am using it on my phone for everyday use and works great for me, no bugs, no nothing
> runs truly amazing:good:

Click to collapse





pierrottls31 said:


> Hello guys, im running on 14291 on a L640 xl ds.
> I have one annoying bug (only one so far), when i watch movie using default player (avi or mp4), if I touch the screen or use play/pause, or volume button the screen begin to scramble. To watch again correctly, i néed to lock/unlock the phone.
> Did anyone experiencing this? Any idea?
> Thx
> Note: I just realize it only happen when i go full screen (in landscape by making windows button bar to disapear)

Click to collapse



i faced it my 1520 for Redstone build,now thankfully 1520,now in supported list.
it may be with refresh rate while playing video,because the build not meant for us(unsupported list) ,we need to bare with it,try other players like moliplayer


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 24, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> This files run in lumia  520 512 Ram? Redstone" Build I need windows mobile 10 Official
> now i use the build 10586.164 and my phone run perfect

Click to collapse



Yes it works great on my lumia 520. Better then I expected


----------



## margas85 (Mar 24, 2016)

vincent_1234 said:


> Editing the registry for getting on the Redstone branch made me think:
> Would it also be possible to add 'rich capture' and 'change the amount of flash after the photo is shot' just by tricking your phone for thinking it is a (new)high end and not my faithful old 925
> I must say 10.0.14291.1001 runs truly amazing, even better than official (and now because of M$ unsupported) Win 10 Mobile release build

Click to collapse



Do you think I should update my lumia 925 to redstone instead of using the actual insider build?


----------



## vincent_1234 (Mar 24, 2016)

margas85 said:


> Do you think I should update my lumia 925 to redstone instead of using the actual insider build?

Click to collapse



It's up to you.
Small list of noticeable issues are fixed, there does not seem to be a lot worth _yet_, also new issues are introduced.

I'm just a guy who want's to have the latest and newest version possible, especially because the 'official' release has lots of issues on its own.


----------



## margas85 (Mar 24, 2016)

vincent_1234 said:


> I'm just a guy who want's to have the latest and newest version possible, especially because the 'official' release has lots of issues on its own.

Click to collapse



me too. ok, I'm going to try


----------



## koubis (Mar 24, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> I made redstone on my L1020, but i encounter 2 problems.
> 1. Lumia camera is gone and only windows camera is here.  There is no raw, no 5MP + 38 MP option, which completely downgrade the camera.  Is there any fix?  I try to search Lumia Camera but it said it does not fit my device (entered all values, e.g. lumia 950 XL...)
> 
> 2. Wifi Hotspot stop after screen locked.  Any work around?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Have same problem with camera on 14291, anyone solved this issue?
Camera bugs
  - not possible use more then 5M 
  - focus works only on first picture
  - can't change flash settings
System is more responsible


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 24, 2016)

raghulive said:


> i faced it my 1520 for Redstone build,now thankfully 1520,now in supported list.
> 
> it may be with refresh rate while playing video,because the build not meant for us(unsupported list) ,we need to bare with it,try other players like moliplayer

Click to collapse







Thanks for the feedback, im new with windows phone, i need to find a rock solid player for movie.... I checked molly player, rating is not good, saying its full of bug. Anyway, thank you


----------



## raghulive (Mar 24, 2016)

14291 is now available for supported list


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 24, 2016)

raghulive said:


> 14291 is now available for supported list

Click to collapse



you think changing the registry to one of these models in my L820, I can get the mobile data error is resolved?


----------



## raghulive (Mar 24, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> you think changing the registry to one of these models in my L820, I can get the mobile data error is resolved?

Click to collapse



we changed the values in registry to just get update only,even we change values to any appropriate device bugs may not gone,only Hard Reset will solve some bugs, and gain even more dangerous bugs,that the problems for unsupported devices

So do a soft reset & try to manually enter APN ,it  may automatically rectified after few days of usage


----------



## Kenny7 (Mar 24, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> I made redstone on my L1020, but i encounter 2 problems.
> 1. Lumia camera is gone and only windows camera is here.  There is no raw, no 5MP + 38 MP option, which completely downgrade the camera.  Is there any fix?  I try to search Lumia Camera but it said it does not fit my device (entered all values, e.g. lumia 950 XL...)

Click to collapse



I have read, that the new camera supports 33MP now, but I can not confirm. No such setting on my phone with 14291, just the usual 5MP.
for me the lumia camera is working. installed after hard reset from library, no backup restored. 

but I have a lot of heating and battery drain problem. my lumia 1020 battery runs empty in less than 5h.
I know at the first day after setup it might need some time to finish things in background but now after 2 days of using still high battery drain. I will try a second hard reset now. 10586.107 was working like a charm for me, .164 got some small troubles and now 14291 looks very smooth again like the .107 and I like the new maps. still not competes with old nokia here drive, but its getting better.

anyone know how to fix strong battery drain? even with cortana disabled, 2g only, standby, no wifi my battery loses 100% in less than 5h. no hint if I check energy saver.


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 24, 2016)

raghulive said:


> we changed the values in registry to just get update only,even we change values to any appropriate device bugs may not gone,only Hard Reset will solve some bugs, and gain even more dangerous bugs,that the problems for unsupported devices
> 
> So do a soft reset & try to manually enter APN ,it  may automatically rectified after few days of usage

Click to collapse



With 950 registry was impossible to make them work mobile data, or doing hard reset or manually adding apn .

What do you think will work well for my 820 ?


----------



## h4med-ln (Mar 25, 2016)

hi..
i updated my L820 to 14291  build but my sim settings is disabled and i can't send sms or use cellular data. dialing is ok.
pls help


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 25, 2016)

@tmingcheung
Lumia 1020 no 5MP + 38MP but 5MP + 34MP with Lumia Camera
Microsoft Camera on 1020 use 33.6 MP


----------



## lesterf (Mar 25, 2016)

oliveira92 said:


> Amazing! Thanks for the tutorial. Worked like a charm on a Lumia 925 with W10 already. Now I'm running the Redstone update. YEY!

Click to collapse



I have Redstone working on my Lumia 925 too. The jittery scrolling bug is gone. So far, only one issue: Microsoft Camera has no flash control options. Instead of the flash icon, there is a magic wand icon. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## todarkness (Mar 25, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @tmingcheung
> Lumia 1020 no 5MP + 38MP but 5MP + 34MP with Lumia Camera
> Microsoft Camera on 1020 use 33.6 MP

Click to collapse



change the aspect ratio in lumia camera to 4:3 then you will have  JPEG 5mp + 38 mp

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

was anyone able to update to the latest build 14295 ?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 25, 2016)

todarkness said:


> change the aspect ratio in lumia camera to 4:3 then you will have  JPEG 5mp + 38 mp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> 
> was anyone able to update to the latest build 14295 ?

Click to collapse



No, only 14291.1001 on Lumia 1020


----------



## Insignificant (Mar 25, 2016)

Reghack doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 25, 2016)

nothing seems to work anymore any way to fix this cant update to the latest build


----------



## reksden (Mar 25, 2016)

somebody updated to 14295?
i use:


> "PhoneManufacturer"="MicrosoftMDG"
> 
> "PhoneManufacturerModelName"="RM-1152_15613"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 25, 2016)

h4med-ln said:


> hi..
> i updated my L820 to 14291  build but my sim settings is disabled and i can't send sms or use cellular data. dialing is ok.
> pls help

Click to collapse



It's the same with my L820


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 25, 2016)

lesterf said:


> I have Redstone working on my Lumia 925 too. The jittery scrolling bug is gone. So far, only one issue: Microsoft Camera has no flash control options. Instead of the flash icon, there is a magic wand icon. Anyone else have this issue?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have this bug too. Cannot control flash on the camera. Also, were you able to update to the latest build, released today? I wasn't


----------



## todarkness (Mar 25, 2016)

someone found a way to get the new update ?


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 25, 2016)

has anyone tried going back to 8.1. then reinstalling windows 10 see if it picks it up.


----------



## lesterf (Mar 25, 2016)

oliveira92 said:


> Yeah, I have this bug too. Cannot control flash on the camera. Also, were you able to update to the latest build, released today? I wasn't

Click to collapse



I tried to update, but it said I was up-to-date. I did a hard reset which unfortunately brought back the scrolling glitch. Good news, it also brought back the original Nokia Camera! I can select it as one of the defaults. However, the store is asking to update it to Lumia Camera which I will not do since it will stop working as soon as it's installed.


----------



## nzkn (Mar 25, 2016)

Still it works for me.
This is from 10 minutes ago: 
imgur.com/h9VmuXD.png


----------



## todarkness (Mar 25, 2016)

nzkn said:


> Still it works for me.
> This is from 10 minutes ago:
> imgur.com/h9VmuXD.png
> 
> EDIT: same phone imgur.com/L0AbEMB.png

Click to collapse



this is the old build. the new one is 14295


----------



## Enderneer (Mar 26, 2016)

reksden said:


> somebody updated to 14295?

Click to collapse



Downloading build 14295.1000 on my Lumia 1320 right now.

I had to add the following registry change:
*PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL*

You can also try changing this if it doesn't work:
*PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085*

(thanks to w.bogdan on page 3 for the info)


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 26, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Downloading build 14295.1000 on my Lumia 1320 right now.
> 
> I had to add the following registry change:
> *PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL*
> ...

Click to collapse



That actually worked for me! Thanks!

OP should update main post with this info.

I'm running 14295 on my lumia 925 with no problems


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 26, 2016)

In my L820 , I used the L830 to change the registry.

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984
PhonrManufacturerModelName: RM-984_1035
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-CH
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830

And now i receive the 14295 update.


----------



## myjamalmd (Mar 26, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> In my L820 , I used the L830 to change the registry.
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984
> PhonrManufacturerModelName: RM-984_1035
> ...

Click to collapse



I also have L820. I thought to hack and update to 14295. So Is mobile data working properly for your L820? Any other major issue?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 26, 2016)

In 1020 i used:

 PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1085
 PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1085_11302
 PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
 PhoneModelName: Lumia 950 XL


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 26, 2016)

Works fine with my 640xl ds.... 

I just installed it and  now Im looking if everything is ok, no bug so far, i find it even snappier than before.


----------



## koubis (Mar 26, 2016)

tamoadamo said:


> In 1020 i used:
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1085
> PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1085_11302
> ...

Click to collapse



This works for me on my 1020, but still have a camera bug, can not control flash and focus not working with HW button.


----------



## Seyar.q (Mar 26, 2016)

tamoadamo said:


> In 1020 i used:
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1085
> PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1085_11302
> ...

Click to collapse



How is it working on 1020?
Any serious problems, bugs?


----------



## koubis (Mar 26, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> How is it working on 1020?
> Any serious problems, bugs?

Click to collapse



Did not find any other issue, just the camera (flash, focus, resolution). I am missing some translation in settings menu.
System is running fast and smooth.


----------



## Seyar.q (Mar 26, 2016)

koubis said:


> Did not find any other issue, just the camera (flash, focus, resolution). I am missing some translation in settings menu.
> System is running fast and smooth.

Click to collapse



What if you change these:

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1085
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1085_11302
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneModelName: Lumia 950 XL

back to original 1020 configurations? Or trying any other device configuration other than 950XL (since each device will have its own OS update image and different settings)?
does it affect any how, the camera problem?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 26, 2016)

koubis said:


> This works for me on my 1020, but still have a camera bug, can not control flash and focus not working with HW button.

Click to collapse



i made hard reset and i have same problem as you with Windows Camera, but i use Lumia Camera and everything ok


----------



## lesterf (Mar 26, 2016)

tamoadamo said:


> i made hard reset and i have same problem as you with Windows Camera, but i use Lumia Camera and everything ok

Click to collapse



You can still use Lumia camera? The last time I tried to use it, I got a message saying it was being replaced by Microsoft Camera and it failed to run.


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 26, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> How is it working on 1020?
> Any serious problems, bugs?

Click to collapse



It's fast, keyboards and language packs works, maps works, only one problem was with install some (not all) apps from backup



lesterf said:


> You can still use Lumia camera? The last time I tried to use it, I got a message saying it was being replaced by Microsoft Camera and it failed to run.

Click to collapse



For L1020 is Lumia Camera still available in store


----------



## koubis (Mar 26, 2016)

Lumia Camera from store is not awailable for me on my Lumia 1020, don't know why.

but found working Lumia Camera xap where i can change to 5M+ 34M settings and control flash.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-10-mobile-lumia-nokia-camera-t3217549


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 26, 2016)

cant deploy custom pfd keeps coming back with error 0x81030120. i deployed vc veg no problem i'm trying with root tool but wont change the phone hardware variant etc so cant update to latest build. any work around?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 26, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> cant deploy custom pfd keeps coming back with error 0x81030120. i deployed vc veg no problem i'm trying with root tool but wont change the phone hardware variant etc so cant update to latest build. any work around?

Click to collapse



Did you update info+extras ?

_*''After every Reset/Flash, first turnoff automatic update setting in store ,don't update Extras+info.''*_


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 26, 2016)

oh dam it ye. i have reflash and try again


----------



## raghulive (Mar 26, 2016)

tamoadamo said:


> Did you update info+extras ?
> 
> _*''After every Reset/Flash, first turnoff automatic update setting in store ,don't update Extras+info.''*_

Click to collapse



first uninstall  vcReg.
then  try to change insider ring ,like slow <==> Fast            (or)       Fast <==>Slow and rebbot,
 then redeploy vcreg,now it will work


----------



## raghulive (Mar 26, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> oh dam it ye. i have reflash and try again

Click to collapse



uninstall  vcReg try to change insider ring like slow <==> Fast or Fast <==>Slow and rebbot,
 then redeploy vcreg


----------



## swiftyste (Mar 26, 2016)

raghulive said:


> uninstall  vcReg try to change insider ring like slow <==> Fast or Fast <==>Slow and rebbot,
> then redeploy vcreg

Click to collapse



i'm on release preview atm


----------



## Enderneer (Mar 26, 2016)

Then latest build (14295) seems to be a lot less stable than the previous one on my Lumia 1320.
Here are the issues I have been having:
- Freezes when switching to Start. This has been happening with TH builds too, though. They are less frequent on the redstone builds (about once a day to every two days).
- Apps start up slower than on the previous build.
- Touch lag (was close to none on the previous build).
- Can't control camera flash (some have found a fix for that by downloading the old Nokia Camera appx, I don't mind it too much. And that was an issue with the previous build, too).


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 26, 2016)

myjamalmd said:


> I also have L820. I thought to hack and update to 14295. So Is mobile data working properly for your L820? Any other major issue?

Click to collapse



Still problems with mobile data, I could not solve it with the hard reset.


----------



## Seyar.q (Mar 26, 2016)

Currently I have .164 on my Lumia 1020 and all apps are up to date including extras+info, if I want to get Redstone do I need to reflash or resset my phone and avoid updating extras+info?
Or I can uninstall extras+info and try this method to get Redstone?


----------



## todarkness (Mar 26, 2016)

really nice. now i have installed redstone on my phone, but after the latest update the lumia camera app was installed because i changed the device to a lumia 950 xl and the store says the app is not available on my device. how get it back ?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 26, 2016)

todarkness said:


> really nice. now i have installed redstone on my phone, but after the latest update the lumia camera app was installed because i changed the device to a lumia 950 xl and the store says the app is not available on my device. how get it back ?

Click to collapse



Change back device model or hard reset


----------



## Enderneer (Mar 26, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Currently I have .164 on my Lumia 1020 and all apps are up to date including extras+info, if I want to get Redstone do I need to reflash or resset my phone and avoid updating extras+info?
> Or I can uninstall extras+info and try this method to get Redstone?

Click to collapse



I used this German tutorial to interop unlock my phone about a week ago: youtube.com/watch?v=_Afw_F5cAqQ

It only uses the root tool (a different version than the one in this thread, I think - I'm not sure where I was able to find it, the link in the video doesn't seem to work anymore). My Extras+Info was up to date and I had no problems, because I didn't have to replace it.
I guess if you can't find a root tool xap that has templates, you will have to do a hard reset and prevent extras+info from updating.


----------



## lesterf (Mar 26, 2016)

Updated my Lumia 925. Seems to run well, but the new Microsoft maps navigation is unusable. My location is way off. My location is accurate when I'm not in navigation mode. This is after a hard reset.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 26, 2016)

Delete map folder from sdcard. Download new map.


----------



## ahmadmr (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm facing  problem: after Extrs & Info updated itself (before I red bout it here), I decided to use WDRT and returned all the way to WP8.1, then went to WM10 using the windows insider program and got the stable.164 version (To be noted that I didn't connect the phone to Internet until I mde sure the store won't update any app).... Now, when I try to implement the same method I was faced by the error (0x89731810) which forbids me from deploying vcReg to the phone.

Any thoughts??


----------



## TTMaster (Mar 26, 2016)

I want the map application pls
XAP file pls.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 27, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Delete map folder from sdcard. Download new map.

Click to collapse



Redstone map require new map data so ,you need to download freshly,later you can use them for further RS builds if we done any Reset


----------



## raghulive (Mar 27, 2016)

ahmadmr said:


> I'm facing  problem: after Extrs & Info updated itself (before I red bout it here), I decided to use WDRT and returned all the way to WP8.1, then went to WM10 using the windows insider program and got the stable.164 version (To be noted that I didn't connect the phone to Internet until I mde sure the store won't update any app).... Now, when I try to implement the same method I was faced by the error (0x89731810) which forbids me from deploying vcReg to the phone.
> 
> Any thoughts??

Click to collapse


* "* After every Reset/Flash, first turnoff automatic update setting in store ,don't update Extras+info.
in some way if it is updated and showing error deploying xap ,
first uninstall vcReg.
then try to change insider ring ,like slow <==> Fast (or) Fast <==>Slow and reboot,
then redeploy vcreg,now it will work,still not working? then Hard-reset is required* "*


----------



## ahmadmr (Mar 27, 2016)

raghulive said:


> * "* After every Reset/Flash, first turnoff automatic update setting in store ,don't update Extras+info.
> in some way if it is updated and showing error deploying xap ,
> first uninstall vcReg.
> then try to change insider ring ,like slow <==> Fast (or) Fast <==>Slow and reboot,
> then redeploy vcreg,now it will work,still not working? then Hard-reset is required* "*

Click to collapse



Sadly I did all of that: stopped automatic apps updating and never updated Extras+Info.... Several hard resets and changing from ring to ring (with soft resets after each).... No avail


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 27, 2016)

For error (0x89731810) you can try to reinstall SDK on your PC


----------



## idinku (Mar 28, 2016)

I installed build 14295 in my Lumia 720 i follow all step for update if i need to change  any setting pls tell me i faced many problems . WiFi not working properly . need to restart mobile so many times . WhatsApp not working keep loading and getting close.  camera not working ..


----------



## dape16 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have also tried Redstone on my Lumia 1020, not usable at all, just freezing apps, buggy store, WiFi and mobile data problems, restarting... When doing hard reset the buttons wouldn't respond so had to go back to 8.1 with WDRT.


----------



## sronweb (Mar 28, 2016)

idinku said:


> I installed build 14295 in my Lumia 720 i follow all step for update if i need to change  any setting pls tell me i faced many problems . WiFi not working properly . need to restart mobile so many times . WhatsApp not working keep loading and getting close.  camera not working ..

Click to collapse



In my L720 I could update only to  14291.1001. Which device did you put in the registry, please?
At this moment I understand that 14295 is a bit unstable. As first impact 14291 seems to be not so bad atm. for my device with 512 Mb of RAM.


----------



## idinku (Mar 29, 2016)

sronweb said:


> In my L720 I could update only to  14291.1001. Which device did you put in the registry, please?
> At this moment I understand that 14295 is a bit unstable. As first impact 14291 seems to be not so bad atm. for my device with 512 Mb of RAM.

Click to collapse



I just change "PhoneModelName" to "Lumia 950 XL" and "PhoneHardwareVariant" to "RM-1085". i tried this but faced many problems so i roll back to build 10586.164 for now will wait for next redstone update. if i need to change anything pls tell me. and latest update is 14295 so how i install 14291  ?


----------



## sronweb (Mar 29, 2016)

idinku said:


> I just change "PhoneModelName" to "Lumia 950 XL" and "PhoneHardwareVariant" to "RM-1085". i tried this but faced many problems so i roll back to build 10586.164 for now will wait for next redstone update. if i need to change anything pls tell me. and latest update is 14295 so how i install 14291  ?

Click to collapse



I got version 14291 as last available update putting the following device:

- PhoneManufacturer – MicrosoftMDG
- PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-1104_13956

Original configuration is:
- PhoneManufacturer – NOKIA
- PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-885_eu_italy_234

So far for me it's fine, general stability is quite good and I understand from other users that 14291 is better than last release, so I will stay with it until next release.


----------



## nbaveja (Mar 29, 2016)

Can someone pleas post how to change these registry values using vcReg app only. Since my extras & info got updated i deleted it from storage but still unable to install custompdf. vcReg installed fine. Please someone post the steps involved.


----------



## Enderneer (Mar 29, 2016)

nbaveja said:


> Can someone pleas post how to change these registry values using vcReg app only. Since my extras & info got updated i deleted it from storage but still unable to install custompdf. vcReg installed fine. Please someone post the steps involved.

Click to collapse



Try using vcreg 1.5:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340

Follow the directions to restore ndtksvc in the post. Worked for me, even though my Extras+Info was updated.


----------



## idinku (Mar 29, 2016)

sronweb said:


> I got version 14291 as last available update putting the following device:
> 
> - PhoneManufacturer – MicrosoftMDG
> - PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-1104_13956
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks.  will follow this settings . hows your experience with Redstone Build Is it better than Threshold ?


----------



## sronweb (Mar 29, 2016)

idinku said:


> thanks.  will follow this settings . hows your experience with Redstone Build Is it better than Threshold ?

Click to collapse



The general experience was positive, no freeze or hang up in my day with Redstone but I could not dowload the voice control in my language until I gave up for the moment. I will stay with previous WP10 IP before Redstone for now.


----------



## nbaveja (Mar 29, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Try using vcreg 1.5:
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks for the tip. I was using version 1.5 and had done the restore but rebooting and trying again did the trick. Thanks a ton.


----------



## ram365 (Mar 31, 2016)

I download and install 14295 in slow ring using 950 XL settings on 925


----------



## Charmandrigo (Mar 31, 2016)

How do I update to 14295 now? It was already relased for slow ring
I am already on 14291 on my Lumia 925 but Update says the phone is up to date, I already tried to move the rings to slow and fast and nothing happens.

PD: No, the Extras & Info app remains outdated and untouched
PD2: The registry entries still on MicrosoftMDG


----------



## T0BlAS (Mar 31, 2016)

Try to add the registry keys in this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66039341&postcount=183


----------



## ram365 (Apr 1, 2016)

14295 slow  ring on 925 problems:
WiFi disconnect on reboot, not save password. 
Zoom windows camera not work. 
Flash only auto mode (windows camera).


----------



## vincent_1234 (Apr 1, 2016)

Besides the known issues (for each device) I really do have an annoying issue.
Sometimes touch is not calibrated. I have noticed this with two thinks although both mostly just work fine
1) adding emoji's (for example whatsapp/telegram), sometimes it picks the emoji above the one I touched 
2) clicking links in Edge which are nearby, also triggered a link much higher dan I actually pressed

And no, I don't have fat fingers haven't experienced this before (even previous Redstone build) I had to change my model (925) to lumia 950 xl in registry though, could this be the cause


----------



## lesterf (Apr 1, 2016)

ram365 said:


> 14295 slow  ring on 925 problems:
> WiFi disconnect on reboot, not save password.
> Zoom windows camera not work.
> Flash only auto mode (windows camera).

Click to collapse



I have a L925 that I updated to 14295 on the fast ring. I do not have the Wifi issue that you mentioned. I did a hard reset after updating, so that might be the difference.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

If the new Microsoft camera is not working for you, try pushing this older Lumia camera XAP to your phone. On my 925, it works great and you can set it as your default camera. Note that I had to use WP Power Tools to successfully sideload it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-10-mobile-lumia-nokia-camera-t3217549


----------



## ram365 (Apr 1, 2016)

lesterf said:


> I have a L925 that I updated to 14295 on the fast ring. I do not have the Wifi issue that you mentioned. I did a hard reset after updating, so that might be the difference.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did hard reset on 14227, 14291 and, 14295 fast and slow rings. WiFi issue is present on all. On 10586.107 and 164,  WiFi and camera works fine. 

Sorry for my english.


----------



## djtonka (Apr 2, 2016)

they will push out the 14311  build for public


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 2, 2016)

ram365 said:


> I did hard reset on 14227, 14291 and, 14295 fast and slow rings. WiFi issue is present on all.

Click to collapse



Same for me Lumia 830 and Lumia 1020


----------



## reksden (Apr 2, 2016)

djtonka said:


> they will push out the 14311  build for public

Click to collapse



when?


----------



## raghulive (Apr 3, 2016)

reksden said:


> when?

Click to collapse



is it April 2nd joke,no build can escape from gabeaul red button.


----------



## indrakrisnadi (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't deploy VCreg on Lumia 625H, any solution?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes deploy With Xap deployer *8.0*


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 3, 2016)

Or vpv xap deployer.


----------



## pierrottls31 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I'm wondering if I should better go back to 10586.164 which was released for my L640 XL or if I should continue testing Redstone build using the 950xl trick..... Do you think there is enough significant features added to Redstone that worth the trouble/bugs?

Also I'm wondering, it has been two weeks that microsoft did not release on Fast ring and that particular 14295 is not fully stable....
Other question, do you guys know if there is now a way to recover our Lumia device straight to Windows 10?

Thank a bunch.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 9, 2016)

pierrottls31 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm wondering if I should better go back to 10586.164 which was released for my L640 XL or if I should continue testing Redstone build using the 950xl trick..... Do you think there is enough significant features added to Redstone that worth the trouble/bugs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



always 10586.xxx builds are stable and faster for unlisted devices.these Redstone builds new features are made & worked for high end devices like 950/xl with more comparability with windows 10 PC,even other supported devices can't have  any new features.wpinternals.net tool may work to back up your phone with windows mobile 10


----------



## pierrottls31 (Apr 11, 2016)

raghulive said:


> always 10586.xxx builds are stable and faster for unlisted devices.these Redstone builds new features are made & worked for high end devices like 950/xl with more comparability with windows 10 PC,even other supported devices can't have  any new features.wpinternals.net tool may work to back up your phone with windows mobile 10

Click to collapse



Thanks,

I finally tried to reinstall 10586 (Production build) did no work (Or did not find the proper way to install it) , so I installed 10586.164  thru Insider slow ring. But, I so get used to some features on 14295 that I just upgraded it back to 14295. hoping a new release soon. it had been a while now we had nothing on fast ring.
Cheers


----------



## raghulive (Apr 12, 2016)

10586.218 is live under release preview ring


----------



## vlad6 (Apr 13, 2016)

raghulive said:


> 10586.218 is live under release preview ring

Click to collapse



and IT'S Available for all devices! even 512 MB RAM.


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 13, 2016)

vlad6 said:


> and IT'S Available for all devices! even 512 MB RAM.

Click to collapse



Yes. Its on the 10586 branch which is supported for all devices (as per Microsoft circular). So till they stay on this branch we can expect some updates.

I am guessing they might stay on it till the RedStone update rolls out this summer by when all unsupported phones will no longer get the updates (including the RedStone).


----------



## vlad6 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've almost forgot theye're diffrent branch and i thought MS released by mistake )
Anyway 10586 latest update is smooth!!!


----------



## kkruglov (Apr 14, 2016)

14322 is out; can't get it with hack on my 630ds, can anyone confirm?


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 14, 2016)

kkruglov said:


> 14322 is out; can't get it with hack on my 630ds, can anyone confirm?

Click to collapse



Same here on 630.


----------



## filip89x (Apr 14, 2016)

Ummm I have problem I recived latest RS update 14322. My L928 restar and insatll it but it cannot start/boot up . It restart on Nokia logo over and over again.
Windows Device Recovery Tool cannot recognized my Lumia and I cannot conect to my PC. WHAT CAN I DO NOW?


----------



## everesee (Apr 14, 2016)

Wifi problem still exists on new build for unsupported devices like L925?


----------



## lesterf (Apr 14, 2016)

Lumia 925. I am also in an endless bootloop after updating.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 14, 2016)

Same here. Endless boot loop on my 1320.
Hard resetting (using hardware buttons) didn't fix it.


----------



## Insignificant (Apr 14, 2016)

Same happens with the Samsung ATIV S.


----------



## ibbbo (Apr 14, 2016)

Same to me - endless reboot (lumia 928).


----------



## filip89x (Apr 14, 2016)

^^And what can we do now????


----------



## ibbbo (Apr 14, 2016)

filip89x said:


> ^^And what can we do now????

Click to collapse



I revert back to Windows Phone 8 via Recovery Tools. Selected "My Device is not detected"->"Lumia" and it managed to scan it, download the package and reinstall successfully (phew).


----------



## 64GUNSHIP (Apr 14, 2016)

I am able to confirm build 14322 can be installed on the Lumia Icon (929) without any issues.


----------



## filip89x (Apr 14, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> I revert back to Windows Phone 8 via Recovery Tools. Selected "My Device is not detected"->"Lumia" and it managed to scan it, download the package and reinstall successfully (phew).

Click to collapse



How, my 928 cannot be recognized? What you pres on phone?


----------



## ibbbo (Apr 14, 2016)

filip89x said:


> How, my 928 cannot be recognized? What you pres on phone?

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not so sure, but I think I pressed together Volume Up + Power Button, right after restart....and this while recovery tools scans for device. I hope this helps.


----------



## Insignificant (Apr 15, 2016)

It seems they dropped support for the Snapdragon S4 chipset.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

If anyone who got stuck on the reboot loop manages to update without the reboot issue, please let me know.
I had to revert to WP 8.1 with the windows device recovery tool.
It's too late here to try again.

But I will try again this weekend with the Lumia 1520 RM (I have a L1320) instead of the L950XL RM and post here if it works.

Does anyone here have the registry settings for the L1520?


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 15, 2016)

endless reboots in my lumia 820

Build 14322


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 15, 2016)

can't update to latest build. Tried changing my device to different devices info on the site. But my phone is not picking it up any solutions?


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> can't update to latest build. Tried changing my device to different devices info on the site. But my phone is not picking it up any solutions?

Click to collapse



tutorial updated checkout OP,reply if it worked for u or not


----------



## ngame (Apr 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> tutorial updated checkout OP,reply if it worked for u or not

Click to collapse



Someone please post a fiddler log for this update to so what's changed and caused this boot loop


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

ngame said:


> Someone please post a fiddler log for this update to so what's changed and caused this boot loop

Click to collapse



some people tweeting to gabeaul "updated to redstone through registry edit " don't do that ,they may do even though calls for unsupported devices,like this  "Booting loop"


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> tutorial updated checkout OP,reply if it worked for u or not

Click to collapse



my phone didnt even have the BSP release so i added it but with no joy, i made sure everything was right info on my gf phone lumia 435 witch does receive builds. but still nothing anything else worth trying. i give it a bash


----------



## kkruglov (Apr 15, 2016)

my friend  (he has access to non-public builds, for example to .218 1.5 weeks ago, and to this build (14322) a couple of days ago), he has lumia 920 and xiaomi mi4; he told me that only one of the first 143** builds were able to boot on 920, but had reboots every 5-7 minutes, without being used/touched at all. later builds like 14322 doesn't boot at all.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

Does someone know how to get the PhoneManufacturerModelName from lumiafirmware.com?


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Does someone know how to get the PhoneManufacturerModelName from lumiafirmware.com?

Click to collapse



PhoneManufacturerModelName nothing but


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

*"only 4G or 3G option "*in 14322,for those on 10586.xxx request  this on feedback app.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2016)

I cant edit keys in ...\Nokia\Variant. What can I do? I have interop, using W10 latest th2 build.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I cant edit keys in ...\Nokia\Variant. What can I do? I have interop, using W10 latest th2 build.

Click to collapse



did you able to change other values,restore NDTKsvc in vcreg1.5,reboot and try again


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> PhoneManufacturerModelName nothing but

Click to collapse



That's the phoneManufacturerName, not the phoneManufacturerModelName.
Never mind, I got it using Google.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




Enderneer said:


> If anyone who got stuck on the reboot loop manages to update without the reboot issue, please let me know.
> I had to revert to WP 8.1 with the windows device recovery tool.
> It's too late here to try again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, so using the similar device settings instead of the 950 XL settings (Lumia 1520 settings in my case) also results in the infinite boot loop.
I guess Microsoft just dropped support for the S4 chipsets. Which makes sense, since there are no devices with S4 chipsets in the supported list, as far as I know.
I will just select the Release Preview Ring for now and maybe try again when the next RS build is released.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> That's the phoneManufacturerName, not the phoneManufacturerModelName.
> Never mind, I got it using Google.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your 1320 had  Qualcomm Snapdragon 400,they just put something to go endless boot loop for unsupported devices while updating.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> your 1320 had  Qualcomm Snapdragon 400,they just put something to go endless boot loop for unsupported devices while updating.

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks for the info.
So I guess there is still hope?


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2016)

raghulive said:


> did you able to change other values,restore NDTKsvc in vcreg1.5,reboot and try again

Click to collapse



I have already done it. Restored again and still cant edit these values. I am able to edit most of the keys in registry except some keys and these are one of them.


----------



## ngame (Apr 15, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> That's the phoneManufacturerName, not the phoneManufacturerModelName.
> Never mind, I got it using Google.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



So you think Lumia 630 users can get this without any problems using registry hack ?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

ngame said:


> So you think Lumia 630 users can get this without any problems using registry hack ?

Click to collapse



I don't know.

I probably made a wrong assumption about my phone. It was corrected in this reply:



raghulive said:


> your 1320 had  Qualcomm Snapdragon 400,they just put something to go endless boot loop for unsupported devices while updating.

Click to collapse


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Ah, thanks for the info.
> So I guess there is still hope?

Click to collapse





Enderneer said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I probably made a wrong assumption about my phone. It was corrected in this reply:

Click to collapse



anyone missing fm radio  in 14322,even reset can't get it back for u,fm radio ,heycortana missing ,huge bug,
Radio FM Phone https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhxns ,you will get it back default.
  in store,some apps showing pending no status but there in list .in app list they shows ad pending.first turnoff automatic updates option.
first download any new app while downloading click on pause all and after few seconds click on resume all .pending will shows completed.


----------



## T0BlAS (Apr 15, 2016)

According to Microsoft, the 1320 has also a S4:
link


----------



## raghulive (Apr 15, 2016)

T0BlAS said:


> According to Microsoft, the 1320 has also a S4:
> link

Click to collapse



Yes you are right ,gsmarena mentioned sd 400,


----------



## dape16 (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone tried on a Lumia 1020 yet? I guess it will be bootloop just as 920. I use my 1020 as a backup phone right now so I can't try.

I think it is just ridiculous that the 1020 with 2 GB RAM that runs 10586.218 just fine (performance wise, only some general W10 bugs), will not be able to continue the Windows Insider program and receive Redstone builds.

I actually bought my Lumia 1020 (quite expensive) after Microsofts promise that it would receive Windows 10. Now it won't get any official update and the 10586 builds will be the last insider builds it will get. The 10586 Threshold builds will soon be obsolete when Redstone goes RTM with "messaging everywhere" and other features, even some new apps will apparently require Redstone API's and won't run on 10586.


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 15, 2016)

someone already try changing "PhoneSOCVersion" to 8926? 

8926 is the snapdragon 400


----------



## benneeh (Apr 15, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Anyone tried on a Lumia 1020 yet?....

Click to collapse



Sadly the 14322 causes an endless boot loop on the 1020, just tried it.


----------



## dape16 (Apr 15, 2016)

benneeh said:


> Sadly the 14322 causes an endless boot loop on the 1020, just tried it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting!


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> someone already try changing "PhoneSOCVersion" to 8926?
> 
> 8926 is the snapdragon 400

Click to collapse



Hm, I'm tempted to try it, but I've been through two WDRT factory resets since the update. I think I'll wait and see if someone else tries it and if nobody does for a few days, I'll try it again with this tweak.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2016)

Has someone tried to install with new method? Does it still cause boot loop? What happens if we try to upgrade from 8.1?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

It seems like the Lumia 435 is the only eligible device with a dual core processor. So I guess if anything is going to work for a phone with a Snapdragon S4 processor, it might be with the L435 registry entries. I haven't been successful in finding the entries for my country (Germany) yet, but I'll keep looking.

UPDATE: About to try the update one more time (with L435 settings). Will update if successful...


----------



## Kenny7 (Apr 15, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Anyone tried on a Lumia 1020 yet? I guess it will be bootloop just as 920. I use my 1020 as a backup phone right now so I can't try.
> 
> I think it is just ridiculous that the 1020 with 2 GB RAM that runs 10586.218 just fine (performance wise, only some general W10 bugs), will not be able to continue the Windows Insider program and receive Redstone builds.
> 
> I actually bought my Lumia 1020 (quite expensive) after Microsofts promise that it would receive Windows 10. Now it won't get any official update and the 10586 builds will be the last insider builds it will get. The 10586 Threshold builds will soon be obsolete when Redstone goes RTM with "messaging everywhere" and other features, even some new apps will apparently require Redstone API's and won't run on 10586.

Click to collapse



I have tried to update my Lumia 1020. 14267 was running fine, but with 14322 I only got the boot loop. I had to recover to 8.1 tonight, because this is my main phone... now waiting for suggestion. 10586.107 and the latest redstone were running fine. I dont see any reason not to upgrade


----------



## dape16 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I have tried to update my Lumia 1020. 14267 was running fine, but with 14322 I only got the boot loop. I had to recover to 8.1 tonight, because this is my main phone... now waiting for suggestion. 10586.107 and the latest redstone were running fine. I dont see any reason not to upgrade

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting. I did try to run 14267 on my 1020 but it was really buggy for me, restarting all the time, not usable.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 15, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> It seems like the Lumia 435 is the only eligible device with a dual core processor. So I guess if anything is going to work for a phone with a Snapdragon S4 processor, it might be with the L435 registry entries. I haven't been successful in finding the entries for my country (Germany) yet, but I'll keep looking.
> 
> UPDATE: About to try the update one more time (with L435 settings). Will update if successful...

Click to collapse



So, what is the result?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 15, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> So, what is the result?

Click to collapse



So far, it's my third boot loop...

Tried the following settings:
HKLM-->SYSTEM-->Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo  
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1069_1003
Phonemodelname: Lumia 435
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1069
PhoneSOCVersion: 8210

HKLM-->SOFTWARE-->OEM-->Nokia-->Variant
BSPRelease: 2074.0000
ConfigurationID: 1003_0269B6

...To no avail.


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking like they have done something to stop us from updating. My phone just doesnt have BSP Release


----------



## raghulive (Apr 16, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> So far, it's my third boot loop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you find corebuildID of 435 and entered it before updating

Sent from mTalk


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 16, 2016)

If they indeed dropped the Qualcomm S4 cpu, they probably don't provide the cpu driver along with the new redstone builds. Maybe someone can make some use of the cabs from build 15086.218:
3 cabs are need to use QC8960 (Qualcomm S4 used in Lumia 1020, for example) :
CBS version :
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9e1b9c5227bcb60b189a3c51522031e896b93f4c.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._3de1701bf2c0f09a01611028be255e45c7eec39b.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._d6769d55feeabbdda6975e9c3303c0e2a48289d5.cab
CBS-Update version:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._2d3cdc1a7f7c58fd01f2f138d981635ce0222b72.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._3a8b455c06fd4b6027f910d41003e402a141a9dd.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._edde0a349337ca68a3a435f4b2540cf5f1eba935.cab


It would be cool if people could contribute to http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805 before they do either a failed or successful update. This way we could understand what has changed.

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

Btw, if someone manage to access the registry of a bootlooped Lumia 1020, it would be interesting to check for these keys:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1001]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQ8660Timers.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1002]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQcAdm3Dma.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1005]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQ8x60Bam.dll"

They are responsible for QC8960 driver's loading.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 16, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> So far, it's my third boot loop...
> 
> Tried the following settings:
> HKLM-->SYSTEM-->Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo
> ...

Click to collapse



Which registry editor do you use? I just cant edit keys under .../Nokia/Variant


----------



## caothuv (Apr 16, 2016)

I using Lumia 530 Dual SIM Build 10.0.10586.218 and I can't update builds 14322 with the guidance #1 . Please help me . Tks !


----------



## sronweb (Apr 16, 2016)

caothuv said:


> I using Lumia 530 Dual SIM Build 10.0.10586.218 and I can't update builds 14322 with the guidance #1 . Please help me . Tks !

Click to collapse



Just follow the posts before your. Your are not the only one with this issue.


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 16, 2016)

sronweb said:


> Just follow the posts before your. Your are not the only one with this issue.

Click to collapse



what if your device doesn't have BSPRelease in the list. would it help if i add it or not


----------



## sronweb (Apr 16, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> what if your device doesn't have BSPRelease in the list. would it help if i add it or not

Click to collapse



At the moment the trick to change the registry to make believe that your phone is a supported one seems to not work. There might be another workaround using different method. I don't know other methods yet, sorry.
As general comment as I see even for the supported device Redstone is not so stable and has several issues which make me think to stay with TH at the moment, especially having a low ram device. But having a spare device where it's possible to play or get unusable for a while it's good to test BRS, otherwise we will never know the progress....


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 16, 2016)

sronweb said:


> At the moment the trick to change the registry to make believe that your phone is a supported one seems to not work. There might be another workaround using different method. I don't know other methods yet, sorry.
> As general comment as I see even for the supported device Redstone is not so stable and has several issues which make me think to stay with TH at the moment, especially having a low ram device. But having a spare device where it's possible to play or get unusable for a while it's good to test BRS, otherwise we will never know the progress....

Click to collapse



oh yes i all set up for that. I am trying different methods. just trying the new method but without having the bsp release is stopping me in my tracks.  my girl friend is the lucky one with the lumia 435. I am trying any way possible to get on the latest build. it seems stable so far on lumia 435. thats normally on her list is complain but she likes it so far


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 16, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Did you find corebuildID of 435 and entered it before updating
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



No, I wasn't able to find the CorebuildID, but decided to give it a try anyway.

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




BlueTR said:


> Which registry editor do you use? I just cant edit keys under .../Nokia/Variant

Click to collapse



I used customPDF this time.
You can try using vcreg 1.5 or root tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3465583&d=1441629736


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 16, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> No, I wasn't able to find the CorebuildID, but decided to give it a try anyway.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have all of them but I cant edit some keys. They seem read-only.


----------



## devloz (Apr 16, 2016)

Do any of you has Lumia 730 Dual SIM CoreBuildID?

I'm on L630DS and changed these values:

"BSPRelease"=2040.0021" (didn't change it since it was the same as mine)
"ConfigurationID"="1021.0265DE"

"PhoneManufacturer"="MicrosoftMDG" // On "NOKIA" I've received update to 14295.1000.
"PhoneHardwareVariant"="RM-1040"
"PhoneManufacturerModelName="RM-1040_1021"
"PhoneModelName"="Lumia 730 Dual SIM"
"PhoneSOCVersion"="8926" (was "8226")

I don't get builds with that change, what should I do?

Important: In the past I was able to get build 14291.1004 without so big modifications (just PhoneManufacturer).

EDIT: Heck. After changing to Slow Ring i've got 14295.1000  Maybe after bigger tinkering there'll 143xx?
EDIT2: Unsure if it'll **** me, but I changed CoreBuildID to the one of OP :v
EDIT3: Ugh, forgot to update: my Manufacturer is set to NOKIA (default). Weird it allowed me to download.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 16, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I have all of them but I cant edit some keys. They seem read-only.

Click to collapse



Try following the instructions here carefully:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally I got permissions to write on ...Nokia\Variant and changed every key (including platformid keys) with Lumia 640 values and I can confirm that this trick doesnt work for Lumia 630 (RM-976) anymore.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 16, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> If they indeed dropped the Qualcomm S4 cpu, they probably don't provide the cpu driver along with the new redstone builds. Maybe someone can make some use of the cabs from build 15086.218:
> 3 cabs are need to use QC8960 (Qualcomm S4 used in Lumia 1020, for example) :
> CBS version :
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9e1b9c5227bcb60b189a3c51522031e896b93f4c.cab
> ...

Click to collapse



Just posted the cab URLs for my L1320 (updating from 10586.164 to build 10586.218) to the other thread 
I will try and download Build 14322 one more time via a fiddler proxy just for the sake of comparing the cab files.
Hopefully it won't be too much trouble, I'm getting pretty exhausted But I'll do it in the name of science! 


EDIT: Here are the links to the cab URLs (pastebin).
- Updating from build 10586.164 to build 10586.218: LINK
- Updating from build 10586.218 to build 14322.1000: LINK

It does not seem like they dropped support for the Snapdragon S4 chipset, since the cabs are downloaded for both updates.
(microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_b72729040a1ca6fcd0048315b063ac6efac360bf.cab, for example)

However, the (original) registry entry for PhoneSOCVersion on my device is "8930AB" - which is actually the soc of the Snapdragon 400, not the S4. I wonder if this could have something to do with it? But both updates download the 8960 cabs and the 10586.218 build works like a charm.

Another difference: the 14322 build connected to the following URL: http://statsfe2.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx
This is what it says when I put the URL in Internet Explorer:
"Runtime Error 
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine."
I am not sure if it was my phone or my laptop though, since fiddler records all connections.

The soc cab files for the respective builds are as follows (downloads in the pastebin URLs)
*14322:*
- microsoft.devicelayout_qc8960.mainos.cbs_9ea0dc66ba19198badf2a7540b7304182f329082.cab
- microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs_bba8f9bacab228c24bea1baf8049dcc6e62df513.cab
- microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_b72729040a1ca6fcd0048315b063ac6efac360bf.cab

*10586.218:*
- microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs_3de1701bf2c0f09a01611028be255e45c7eec39b.cab
- microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_d6769d55feeabbdda6975e9c3303c0e2a48289d5.cab


*EDIT 2:*
If anybody else would like to submit their cab URLS, you can download the update using fiddler (you can configure fiddler as a proxy (Tutorial for iOS - can be applied to W10m) and capture the downloads.
If you restart your phone once the downloading is complete (before it starts installing), you can reset your phone without having to install the update and getting into the bootloop *This worked for me. I cannot guarantee it will work for everyone.*


----------



## devloz (Apr 16, 2016)

L630DS user:

Heck. After changing to Slow Ring i've got 14295.1000  Maybe after bigger tinkering there'll 143xx?
(but Fast Ring didn't get anything - maybe ring refresh is necessary?)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66390671&postcount=306


----------



## ven07 (Apr 16, 2016)

devloz said:


> EDIT3: Ugh, forgot to update: my Manufacturer is set to NOKIA (default). Weird it allowed me to download.

Click to collapse



Just adding.. Changed my modelname to Lumia 950 and only that also allowed me to download 143xx.

Was wondering if I should change it to 930 and try again, but after resetting 3 times by now, I'm kind of tired lol


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 16, 2016)

devloz said:


> Do any of you has Lumia 730 Dual SIM CoreBuildID?
> 
> I'm on L630DS and changed these values:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did you get the latest update? If you could, I will try to change my values with 730 single sim and try on my 630 single sim.
Edit: I changed keys in variant and devicetargeting and selected slow ring on insider. Now, I am downloading 10.0.14295.1000. I will keep trying untill I got 143xx.


----------



## devloz (Apr 16, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> So did you get the latest update? If you could, I will try to change my values with 730 single sim and try on my 630 single sim.

Click to collapse



Still at 14295.1000. I'll try more tomorrow.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 17, 2016)

devloz said:


> Still at 14295.1000. I'll try more tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I let my phone to do everything. When I woke up I saw 14295 was installed but 143xx wasnt  here. I checked updates, enrolled fast ring but no luck. Changed keys with 950 but still cant get it.


----------



## devloz (Apr 17, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I let my phone to do everything. When I woke up I saw 14295 was installed but 143xx wasnt  here. I checked updates, enrolled fast ring but no luck. Changed keys with 950 but still cant get it.

Click to collapse



The same. I've tried to be L535DS, L730DS, and L640DS with no luck.

EDIT: I mean, I've tried to pretend to be these models. Device is 630DS.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 17, 2016)

devloz said:


> The same. I've tried to be L535DS, L730DS, and L640DS with no luck.

Click to collapse



       730Ds in supported list,no need to regedit


----------



## raghulive (Apr 17, 2016)

devloz said:


> The same. I've tried to be L535DS, L730DS, and L640DS with no luck.

Click to collapse



I don't have any other device, other than 1520,for those who want to play can change below values too and try again







Sent from mTalk


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 17, 2016)

What happens if we change PhoneFirmwareVersion?


----------



## raghulive (Apr 17, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> What happens if we change PhoneFirmwareVersion?

Click to collapse



you can change it,if you change it ,it will not avoid bugs like booting loop.we change it to get update only,they make something structure /configuration to go boot loop if they don't match with supported list devices config.
if you change FW,you need to change other places also ,like lable id(corebuild id),other device firmware version had update then it will automatically download  as insider and failed at end due to difference in HW.


----------



## djtonka (Apr 17, 2016)

you can't install RS on unsupported devices. Reason for that is simple, there is no packages for older SOC any more. It will break your device every time when you try download and install by cheating OTA server.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> you can't install RS on unsupported devices. Reason for that is simple, there is no packages for older SOC any more. It will break your device every time when you try download and install by cheating OTA server.

Click to collapse







The cab files for the S4 chipset still get downloaded.

Here are the cab files that got downloaded when I updated my Lumia1320 to build 14322:

http://pastebin.com/qhW6Uqsn





So I think it's got to be something else.


----------



## djtonka (Apr 17, 2016)

those are only Lang CAB's packages. Nothing more


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> those are only Lang CAB's packages. Nothing more

Click to collapse



If you open the file:
microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_b72729040a1ca6fcd0048315b063ac6efac360bf.cab

It contains the folder tree:
windows-->System32-->*drivers*-->SOCprodTest.sys

Doesn't look like a language package to me.


----------



## devloz (Apr 17, 2016)

But Snapdragon 400 devices are still supported except for some unlucky 512MB models. Do any of you found cloaking method for Snap-400?

PS: Still on 14295.100 :/


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 18, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Btw, if someone manage to access the registry of a bootlooped Lumia 1020, it would be interesting to check for these keys:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1001]
> "HalExtension"="HalExtQ8660Timers.dll"
> ...

Click to collapse



I just compared the CABs containing the drivers for the respective builds.
The CAB files in *Build 10586* contain the driver SOCProdTest.sys as well as the three DLL files (HalExtQ...) and a REG file called *"Microsoft.SOC_QC8960.UpdateOS.reg"*
The reg file contains the three keys you mentioned.

The CAB files that downloaded with *Build 14322* contain the same driver and the 3 DLL files. However, there is *no REG file.*
Maybe it's worth trying to add the reg file to the 14322 cab file where it's missing and deploying the update with iutool - or just replacing the two chipset CABs from build 14322 with the ones from build 10586?

I won't be able to try it today, since I have to work tomorrow and need my phone in a working condition...


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 18, 2016)

djtonka said:


> you can't install RS on unsupported devices. Reason for that is simple, there is no packages for older SOC any more. It will break your device every time when you try download and install by cheating OTA server.

Click to collapse



From Enderneer research (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66398549&postcount=309), it seems that the SOC packages are still delivered and are still compiled by MS. But they lack a registry file to register the drivers (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66416211&postcount=325) ! The bootloop maybe comes from here...


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 18, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I just compared the CABs containing the drivers for the respective builds.
> The CAB files in *Build 10586* contain the driver SOCProdTest.sys as well as the three DLL files (HalExtQ...) and a REG file called *"Microsoft.SOC_QC8960.UpdateOS.reg"*
> The reg file contains the three keys you mentioned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's worth it to modify a cab file... indeed, there is a `update.cat` file which contains the digital signature of each files contained inside the cab. Modifying one of them will render its digital signature invalid. I doubt that the cab will then be able to be installed but who knows?

I compared the cab from the 2 versions and, if you ignore the version numbers and the hashes here and there, all the files are the same except the missing `reg` file, the missing `file` tag for the reg file in one of the (xml) `manifest` file. The drivers files, once their digital signatures are removed, reveal they are binary same except the file `SOCProdTest.sys` which is different: maybe this is the (real) culprit?

The drivers files are all `Copyright (C) Qualcomm Technologies, Inc. All rights reserved.` except the `SOCProdTest.sys`... which is mostly zero-filled (2480 non-zeo bytes out of 32768).

The main problem comes from the fact that the phone is bootlooping which implies nothing can be tried on it... checking for the registry entries, replacing the SOCProdTest.sys file from 218, reinstalling the cab from 218 would be a cool tries.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cab microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_b72729040a1ca6fcd0048315b063ac6efac360bf.cab"

in "arm_microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos1_628844477771337a_8.15.14322.1000_none_c42f69a79b837993.manifest" you have the keys


```
</registryKey>
    <registryKey keyName="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase">
      <securityDescriptor name="SD0" />
    </registryKey>
    <registryKey keyName="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1001">
      <registryValue name="HalExtension" value="HalExtQ8660Timers.dll" valueType="REG_SZ" mutable="true" />
      <securityDescriptor name="SD0" />
    </registryKey>
    <registryKey keyName="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1002">
      <registryValue name="HalExtension" value="HalExtQcAdm3Dma.dll" valueType="REG_SZ" mutable="true" />
      <securityDescriptor name="SD0" />
    </registryKey>
    <registryKey keyName="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1005">
      <registryValue name="HalExtension" value="HalExtQ8x60Bam.dll" valueType="REG_SZ" mutable="true" />
      <securityDescriptor name="SD0" />
    </registryKey>
```


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 18, 2016)

The minimum hardware requirements for Windows 10 mobile version 1607 (Redstone/Anniversary Update) are detailed here:



https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/li...2459594)(TnL5HPStwNw-aXvS5x0ZwwsvRaeA0ysXeg)()



The supported SOCs are listed in table 6:







Table 6: SoCs supported in Windows Phones that can be updated to Windows 10 Mobile



Manufacturer 

Qualcomm Technologies, Inc.

SoC 

MSM8x10, MSM8x12, MSM8x26, MSM8916, MSM8926, MSM8x28, MSM8928, MSM8974, MSM8974Pro, MSM8960, MSM8260A, MSM8660A, MSM8930AA, MSM8930AB, MSM8630, MSM8230, MSM8627, MSM8227, MSM8994, MSM8992, MSM8952, MSM8909, MSM8208





So it doesn't look like they're dropping support for the S4 chipset. Who knows, maybe a later build will not result in a boot loop.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




TristanLeBoss said:


> I don't think it's worth it to modify a cab file... indeed, there is a `update.cat` file which contains the digital signature of each files contained inside the cab. Modifying one of them will render its digital signature invalid. I doubt that the cab will then be able to be installed but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









I think I will take another look at the files and give it a try with the replaced SOCProdTest.sys file either tonight, tomorrow or the day after (since I have Thursday off). I want to revert back to 8.1 anyway so that I can collect the cabs from the 8.1-->10 update before MS blocks access to the Windows Insider app. So I don't have much to lose.

Do you know how to push cabs using iutools? I find the post that describes it a little unclear.


----------



## devloz (Apr 18, 2016)

raghulive said:


> I don't have any other device, other than 1520,for those who want to play can change below values too and try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Core Build ID would be appreciated 

EDIT: Can we download cabs and enforce their installation somehow? Just for the sake of science


----------



## MattyG53602 (Apr 18, 2016)

*HELP!*

Hello all the time when im deploying pdf it show error 0x81030120 anyone can help? thx a lot


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 18, 2016)

Your phone is INTEROP Unlock?


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 18, 2016)

I updated my Icon to 14295, thanks for the awesome guide. Is it safe to re-enable automatic app updates?
Should I try to continue on to 14322 or will it unquestionably result in boot loop? Phone has Snapdragon 800 processor.

*EDIT*: I checked the chip SoC version and it is in the supported list (8974, table 6)


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 18, 2016)

O-Dawg said:


> I updated my Icon to 14295, thanks for the awesome guide. Is it safe to re-enable automatic app updates?
> 
> Should I try to continue on to 14322 or will it unquestionably result in boot loop? Phone has Snapdragon 800 processor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







I'm not sure, but I think it is only dual core devices that are getting the bootloop. The Snapdragon 800 is a quad core processor, so I think it should work. But don't take my word for it.

It's safe to re-enable automatic app updates.

Sent from mTalk

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




devloz said:


> Core Build ID would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Can we download cabs and enforce their installation somehow? Just for the sake of science

Click to collapse







There is a guide for getting the cabs here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805

If you can't find cabs for your device in the post, you will have to use fiddler to get the download URLs.

Just open fiddler and set up your Wi-Fi as a proxy on your phone with your computer's IP (the one running fiddler) and port 8888. You have to enable remote connections in the fiddler settings.

You can test if you set everything up correctly by going to google on your phone. The links should show up in fiddler.



Then enter fast ring and update. Fiddler will capture the download URLs. If your phone can't find updates, disable the proxy again and re-enable it as soon as your phone finds the updates (or you won't be able to capture the URLs).

When the updates for build 14322 have finished downloading, you can restart and hard reset your phone to prevent the update from installing and getting into a bootloop.



I haven't tried pushing any cabs yet myself, so I can't help you on that. Will probably look into it on Wednesday or Thursday.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## alb3530 (Apr 18, 2016)

A small question:

-What if, when in bootloop, you perform the key sequence to reset the device to factory settings?
(when phone restarts, hold the Volume down button until you see a large exclamation mark. Once the exclamation mark appears, press the following four buttons in this order: Volume up, Volume down, Power, Volume down)

Best regards


----------



## MattyG53602 (Apr 18, 2016)

*yes*

yes

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> Your phone is INTEROP Unlock?

Click to collapse




yes


----------



## ven07 (Apr 18, 2016)

O-Dawg said:


> I updated my Icon to 14295, thanks for the awesome guide. Is it safe to re-enable automatic app updates?
> Should I try to continue on to 14322 or will it unquestionably result in boot loop? Phone has Snapdragon 800 processor.
> 
> *EDIT*: I checked the chip SoC version and it is in the supported list (8974, table 6)

Click to collapse



Should be good to go without the fear of a bootloop.
Btw not sure what you changed, but a user in a different forum stated that he only changed the phone's name to Nokia Lumia 930 and he was able to update without any issues

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




Enderneer said:


> So it doesn't look like they're dropping support for the S4 chipset. Who knows, maybe a later build will not result in a boot loop.

Click to collapse



Yea I think there is sth in this update that screws up the phones. Ran 14295 on 920 with minimal problems


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 18, 2016)

alb3530 said:


> A small question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







It hard resets and gets into another bootloop when it's finished, unfortunately.


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 19, 2016)

I am getting error some update files aren't signed correctly error 0x800b0109 when useing fiddler when trying update


----------



## raghulive (Apr 19, 2016)

wait for 14327, i don't  think next  build  comes with boot-loop  bug,may comes in this week


----------



## qzem (Apr 19, 2016)

I am on bulid 14322 (Lumia 640 LTE), and suddenly all my apps stopped working, reboote doesn't help. It looks like I'll need to hard reset my phone with a computer. Is there any  to reset phone directly to W10M 10586 build, or do i need to go to WP 8.1 and then upgrade it?

EDIT: Ok I've managed to hard reset it with hardware buttons, here are the instructions if somebody else would need them.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 19, 2016)

swiftyste said:


> I am getting error some update files aren't signed correctly error 0x800b0109 when useing fiddler when trying update

Click to collapse



Strange... The signatures are inside the cab files and Fiddler doesn't alter the files: it just logs the URL.


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 19, 2016)

[/COLOR]





TristanLeBoss said:


> Strange... The signatures are inside the cab files and Fiddler doesn't alter the files: it just logs the URL.

Click to collapse



Sure is pecked my head abit. Had all sorts of errors. Like we are currently unable to check for updates 80072f8f. i checked my phone then tried it on another with the same error even the windows insider wouldn't let me pick flights. At the end of it i give up. i thought it was easy as ABC haha


----------



## MattyG53602 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Help*

Hello i solved problem with deploing, but now when i update it still restart, than sad smiley and restart... (bootloop) any help withou reseting to windows 8?  thx (lumia 920)


----------



## ven07 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattyG53602 said:


> Hello i solved problem with deploing, but now when i update it still restart, than sad smiley and restart... (bootloop) any help withou reseting to windows 8?  thx (lumia 920)

Click to collapse



As stated previously by many users.. there is no solution for the bootloop yet.

Could've saved yourself some time :silly:

Probably best to stick with 218 for now and wait for the next insider Redstone build

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




qzem said:


> I am on bulid 14322 (Lumia 640 LTE), and suddenly all my apps stopped working, reboote doesn't help. It looks like I'll need to hard reset my phone with a computer. Is there any  to reset phone directly to W10M 10586 build, or do i need to go to WP 8.1 and then upgrade it?
> 
> EDIT: Ok I've managed to hard reset it with hardware buttons, here are the instructions if somebody else would need them.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you already know by now  but there is no way to downgrade to a certain windows 10 build.

Hard reset will keep you on the build you are and Windows Device Recovery tool will take you down to the build that is currently available on the server for your phone. For phones that shipped with w10m you'll only be able to downgrade to a certain w10m build (currently I think it's 107? not sure). For WP8 using the WDRT results in downgrading all the way to 8.0


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 19, 2016)

I got to 14322 on my Icon no problem, and did a hard reset. Now when I try to open CustomPFD, it shows a blank screen for a few seconds and then sends me back to Start. Tried uninstalling and re-deploying CustomPFD and vcREG, tried switching insider rings and restarting, but the problem still exists. I also tried editing the registry values with vcREG but it just reverts the values immediately.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 19, 2016)

O-Dawg said:


> I got to 14322 on my Icon no problem, and did a hard reset. Now when I try to open CustomPFD, it shows a blank screen for a few seconds and then sends me back to Start. Tried uninstalling and re-deploying CustomPFD and vcREG, tried switching insider rings and restarting, but the problem still exists. I also tried editing the registry values with vcREG but it just reverts the values immediately.

Click to collapse







Is your phone still in developer mode?

Try using "restore ndtksvc" again (in the templates). 

If it doesn't work, try the 950/950XL version of restore ndtksvc


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Is your phone still in developer mode?
> 
> Try using "restore ndtksvc" again (in the templates).
> 
> If it doesn't work, try the 950/950XL version of restore ndtksvc

Click to collapse



My phone is in developer mode. I turned that off and back on just to make sure. I used "restore ndtksvc" again and tried the 950 version but it still isn't fixed. Interestingly, I am able to open version 3 of CustomPFD, but it gives an error when I try to change the necessary registry keys.


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Is your phone still in developer mode?
> 
> Try using "restore ndtksvc" again (in the templates).
> 
> If it doesn't work, try the 950/950XL version of restore ndtksvc

Click to collapse





O-Dawg said:


> My phone is in developer mode. I turned that off and back on just to make sure. I used "restore ndtksvc" again and tried the 950 version but it still isn't fixed. Interestingly, I am able to open version 3 of CustomPFD, but it gives an error when I try to change the necessary registry keys.

Click to collapse



I did absentmindedly update Extras+Info but I was hoping the insider ring switch would fix any problems I might have. When I first tried to install CustomPFD so I could get build 14295, I had an error deploying and switching rings fixed that. Should I hard reset again and make sure to set up CustomPFD before updating other apps or is there another solution? I feel like I've tried everything else....

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I've tried CustomPFD 5 too, with the same result as 6 -- won't even open


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 20, 2016)

O-Dawg said:


> I did absentmindedly update Extras+Info but I was hoping the insider ring switch would fix any problems I might have. When I first tried to install CustomPFD so I could get build 14295, I had an error deploying and switching rings fixed that. Should I hard reset again and make sure to set up CustomPFD before updating other apps or is there another solution? I feel like I've tried everything else....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse

















































Hm, that is strange. My extras+info updated and everything works. However, I'm on build 10586, so maybe it's something to do with the new Redstone build.















Hard resetting and setting up customPFD first thing could work, but I can't tell you for sure since I can't update to 14322.















Have you tried editing the keys with root tool to see if the edits also revert?



Edit:

In vcreg, did you copy the DLL file over to your phone?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340

(950 version)


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Hm, that is strange. My extras+info updated and everything works. However, I'm on build 10586, so maybe it's something to do with the new Redstone build.
> 
> Hard resetting and setting up customPFD first thing could work, but I can't tell you for sure since I can't update to 14322.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was able to modify the registry with wphTweaks. Thanks for the suggestions! The real test will be seeing if I can get future fast ring builds, but I made all the changes required to get 14295 and 14322 so it should be good to go.


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 20, 2016)

Available now build 14327.


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 20, 2016)

This build brings a preview of Messaging Everywhere, and fixes some issues including Facebook Messenger crashing, and Speech packs failing to download. Source


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 20, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> I don't think it's worth it to modify a cab file... indeed, there is a `update.cat` file which contains the digital signature of each files contained inside the cab. Modifying one of them will render its digital signature invalid. I doubt that the cab will then be able to be installed but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







So...



I decided to play around with iutools and push the 14322 cabs one by one to see if I can find the culprit.

Just started now and I pushed the first update cab:



microsoft.devicelayout_qc8960.mainos.cbs_9ea0dc66ba19198badf2a7540b7304182f329082.cab



After the gears, the nokia screen turned on, then off again, then on again - but this time it didn't turn off again.

It went on with "Migrating your data"...

Then it booted and so far seems to be working!



I don't think I will be able to push every single cab one by one (since this cab alone had 23 migration steps and doing it one by one would take far too long).

But I'll see if I can push them in batches and deploy the chipset and "optimised boot" cabs last.



Maybe I can narrow it down to a few cabs 

Edit: Never mind. My phone is downloading the new update. If it results in a bootloop, I'll try this method with the new cabs.


----------



## chrystyan96 (Apr 20, 2016)

Someone has tested whether the build 14327 is still with the boot loop?

Sorry if my English fails


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 20, 2016)

would like to know that too, maybe ms implemented a killswitch to exclude old spoofed devices (though i dont think they are so smart to do that, and there are way easier possibilites for them to do that without wasting traffic)


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 20, 2016)

chrystyan96 said:


> Someone has tested whether the build 14327 is still with the boot loop?
> 
> Sorry if my English fails

Click to collapse



is preparing to install, then notice if this happens.


----------



## XboxProMan (Apr 20, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if this build works on old devices?


----------



## chrystyan96 (Apr 20, 2016)

XboxProMan said:


> Can anyone confirm if this build works on old devices?

Click to collapse



fer_cabr is testing now


----------



## O-Dawg (Apr 20, 2016)

XboxProMan said:


> Can anyone confirm if this build works on old devices?

Click to collapse



Works on my Lumia Icon.


----------



## chrystyan96 (Apr 20, 2016)

O-Dawg said:


> Works on my Lumia Icon.

Click to collapse



the Lumia Icon was with boot loop?


----------



## assyriska (Apr 20, 2016)

my Samsung Ativ S with Lumia 950 XL Setting is still in bootloop ( updated from 10586.218 to 14327 ).... so no luck on this one....


----------



## XboxProMan (Apr 20, 2016)

chrystyan96 said:


> the Lumia Icon was with boot loop?

Click to collapse



Devices with dual core processor or 512 MB RAM had the boot loop issue


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 20, 2016)

Bootlop Lumia 820, build 14327


----------



## Hadivm (Apr 20, 2016)

My Lumia 920 was update to build 107 by upgrade adviser. what is going on ? is there any change in list?


----------



## ngame (Apr 20, 2016)

Hadivm said:


> My Lumia 920 was update to build 107 by upgrade adviser. what is going on ? is there any change in list?

Click to collapse



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ? :|
are you sure you didn't joined to insider builds before ?


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 20, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I understand, you tried to install the cab from 14322.1000 onto your 15086.218 install?

Don't install the cabs with this url: http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/others/
They contains text files detailling which cabs need to be installed.

I think you can then skip the cabs with "_lang_" in their filenames (probably MUI packs); only keep the one from your language 
Same for the cabs containing "studyid" in their filename (used for statisctics purpose).
Same for the one containing "ms_facebook", "ms_skype", "ms_commsmessagingglobal", "ms_commsenhancementglobal" (apps).
You can probably skip the ones with "speech" (speech synthesis) and "input" (input methods... probably keyboards) in it: the old ones will probably works.

This lead me to a small 30 cab lists... open your text files with the cab urls with Excel, remove duplicates then sort them and removes the one I list in this post.

Sometimes, a cab exists with "mainos" in it and with "updateos" in it, I think "mainos" should be installed first.
For example, microsoft.mainos.production.cbs and microsoft.updateos.production.cbs...


----------



## Satirus (Apr 20, 2016)

XboxProMan said:


> Devices with dual core processor or 512 MB RAM had the boot loop issue

Click to collapse



They're dead 'cause 512 RAM devices don't count on with BSP Release info.


----------



## Hadivm (Apr 20, 2016)

ngame said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ? :|
> are you sure you didn't joined to insider builds before ?

Click to collapse



I used to update by insider preview. by register hack i installed 14322. the the famous boot loop. i recovered to 8 and left the insider program. updated to 8.1 and installed upgrade adviser. after some tries it said win 10 is available. I checked for updated and i received 107. I do not know what's going on but some others 920 users also reported getting win 10 without insider program.


----------



## Z02X (Apr 20, 2016)

Hadivm said:


> I used to update by insider preview. by register hack i installed 14322. the the famous boot loop. i recovered to 8 and left the insider program. updated to 8.1 and installed upgrade adviser. after some tries it said win 10 is available. I checked for updated and i received 107. I do not know what's going on but some others 920 users also reported getting win 10 without insider program.

Click to collapse



I have a 920 and can also confirm this.


----------



## Hadivm (Apr 20, 2016)

Z02X said:


> I have a 920 and can also confirm this.

Click to collapse



But newer builds like 218 are not available for me with out insider program. 218 is available without insider program for supported devices.


----------



## qzem (Apr 21, 2016)

Can someone provide original FM radio app from build 10586.218, I would like to try to install it on 14327, because it is missing in this version.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 21, 2016)

qzem said:


> Can someone provide original FM radio app from build 10586.218, I would like to try to install it on 14327, because it is missing in this version.

Click to collapse



Check the cab links I posted in one of my earlier posts.
It should be in one of them. You have to deploy it using iutool.exe in WDK,WPAK,WPDK from this post.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 21, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Check the cab links I posted in one of my earlier posts.
> It should be in one of them. You have to deploy it using iutool.exe in WDK,WPAK,WPDK from this post.

Click to collapse



it's not the app to install,even you can't done through cab file too,in this update "FM Radio" is completely missing,you can install other third-party apps like
Radio FM Phone https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhxns ,you will get it back default like radio app.


----------



## Stiglik (Apr 21, 2016)

Any news about the last build 14327 on example Lumia 920? Still in boot loop?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 21, 2016)

raghulive said:


> it's not the app to install,even you can't done through cab file too,in this update "FM Radio" is completely missing,you can install other third-party apps like
> Radio FM Phone https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhxns ,you will get it back default like radio app.

Click to collapse



Oh, sorry I thought I had seen a cab for it. There is one in the 14322 build called microsoft.userinstallablefm.platformmanifest.mainos.cbs_53c4445f60391bc204d5bbaafd4c041165ef06d5.cab
which contains the file UserInstallableFM.pm.
But I'm not sure if that's what you want.


----------



## Kenny7 (Apr 21, 2016)

Stiglik said:


> Any news about the last build 14327 on example Lumia 920? Still in boot loop?

Click to collapse



any news about Lumia 1020 are welcome. since 2 failed installations of 14322 I went back to 8.1 and would like to try 14327 now if possible without bootloop.

I guess if 920 or 820 is running, the 1020 will work as well. has anyone tried yet?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 21, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> any news about Lumia 1020 are welcome. since 2 failed installations of 14322 I went back to 8.1 and would like to try 14327 now if possible without bootloop.
> 
> I guess if 920 or 820 is running, the 1020 will work as well. has anyone tried yet?

Click to collapse



920 and 820 are still getting bootloops.
I had many failed installations on my 1320 (with error messages saying I don't have enough storage - even though I did)
I think the only unsupported device with a successful install so far is the Icon.


----------



## dape16 (Apr 21, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> 920 and 820 are still getting bootloops.
> I had many failed installations on my 1320 (with error messages saying I don't have enough storage - even though I did)
> I think the only unsupported device with a successful install so far is the Icon.

Click to collapse



When do you get the error message about storage? When pushing and installing individual cabs?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 21, 2016)

dape16 said:


> When do you get the error message about storage? When pushing and installing individual cabs?

Click to collapse



No, I tried installing the latest build the normal way first (while using fiddler to get the cabs). The error came sometime during the preparing to install period.
Currently, I'm back on 8.1, trying to get the cabs from 8.1 to 10.0.10586 (so far, without success). After that, I'll try pushing the 14327 cabs individually when I have time.


----------



## ariltonsama (Apr 22, 2016)

Is anyone having trouble with these builds after the official update for W10? My 640xl , no matter what redstone build preview I update, the store stops working and the phone is all bugged . The store opens but does not download anything and when I click on any app, stuck in loading forever. The internet also not open the menu and only connect  by resetting phone. All builds are this way. Sorry for the bad English.  u guys know how to fix?


----------



## raghulive (Apr 22, 2016)

ariltonsama said:


> Is anyone having trouble with these builds after the official update for W10? My 640xl , no matter what redstone build preview I update, the store stops working and the phone is all bugged . The store opens but does not download anything and when I click on any app, stuck in loading forever. The internet also not open the menu and only connect  by resetting phone. All builds are this way. Sorry for the bad English.  u guys know how to fix?

Click to collapse



turn off automatic time and correct it,go to settings ==>Accounts==>Email&app accounts, click on outlook account(email logo) ,click on manage,"change mailbox sync settings" make sure server 
                          must be "bay402-m.hotmail.com  ",it take few days to stabilize official WM10.


----------



## ariltonsama (Apr 22, 2016)

raghulive said:


> turn off automatic time and correct it,go to settings ==>Accounts==>Email&app accounts, click on outlook account(email logo) ,click on manage,"change mailbox sync settings" make sure server
> must be "bay402-m.hotmail.com  ",it take few days to stabilize official WM10.

Click to collapse



I will try to upgrade to the newest Redstone here. This problem is common? And what is the logic of doing this to solve ?


----------



## sklchan (Apr 22, 2016)

raghulive said:


> anyone missing fm radio  in 14322,even reset can't get it back for u,fm radio ,heycortana missing ,huge bug,
> Radio FM Phone https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhxns ,you will get it back default.
> in store,some apps showing pending no status but there in list .in app list they shows ad pending.first turnoff automatic updates option.
> first download any new app while downloading click on pause all and after few seconds click on resume all .pending will shows completed.

Click to collapse



The Hey Cortana not just missing but unable to be use although you've re-install the app into Extra.

1. All region/language/keyboard/format/speech to ENG US also won't help
2. Remove the ENG US and add in the ENG UK or whatever to get the ENG US re-install also won't help
3. The Hey Cortana will keep saying "You need to enable your Cortana first" error when all region/language setup correctly
4. Checked with those official W10 device like 950/950XL their Hey Cortana setting are WITHIN the Cortana setting page under the "Notebook" but with the latest 14327 that location are replace with "Permissions" and not "Setting" as per video from the 950/950XL which showing the Cortana setting and "How to enable Hey Cortana" tutorial

No luck to restore the Hey Cortana till now... hope some expert can resolve with their wise ideas???


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 22, 2016)

Available build 14328.


----------



## chrystyan96 (Apr 22, 2016)

anyone can test whether the build 14328 still has Boot Loop?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 22, 2016)

chrystyan96 said:


> anyone can test whether the build 14328 still has Boot Loop?

Click to collapse



Why not testing by yourself?


----------



## chrystyan96 (Apr 22, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Why not testing by yourself?

Click to collapse



I'm away from home now.

Sorry if my English fails


----------



## sklchan (Apr 22, 2016)

The Hey Cortana still not working


----------



## Hadivm (Apr 22, 2016)

chrystyan96 said:


> anyone can test whether the build 14328 still has Boot Loop?

Click to collapse



I  think there is no way to get ride of boot loop. No one could find any solution yet. it's the time to say goodbye to red stone builds. Have fun with 218.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 22, 2016)

chrystyan96 said:


> anyone can test whether the build 14328 still has Boot Loop?

Click to collapse



It's only one build number above 14327. I doubt that much has changed, so I don't think it's worth testing with that build.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 22, 2016)

Only 74MB data. Still bug with dual sim celular data. I managed to solve that bug. Still testing.


----------



## lschafroth2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Has anyone tried this on a HTC One M8?  I use that with 10586.218 and it is VERY buggy. Cortana is ruined. Would be interested in trying Redstone


----------



## ngame (Apr 22, 2016)

lschafroth2 said:


> Has anyone tried this on a HTC One M8?  I use that with 10586.218 and it is VERY buggy. Cortana is ruined. Would be interested in trying Redstone

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone here test ONE M8 because it doesn't had Interop unlocked yet . 
do you have any method to change registry values mentioned ?


----------



## lschafroth2 (Apr 22, 2016)

ngame said:


> I don't think anyone here test ONE M8 because it doesn't had Interop unlocked yet .
> do you have any method to change registry values mentioned ?

Click to collapse



I could never deploy any of the apps to try so I assume that means I was not unlocked...


----------



## sklchan (Apr 22, 2016)

The change log said lots of improvement and feature but somehow I didn't really see any big changes from 14327 to 14328... Maybe all those things only meant for PC version...


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 22, 2016)

the changelog is for pc only, as stated in the first sentences -> mobile build is almost identical to the 14327 (and that could be figured out too by looking at the numbers ). they just released the mobile too to have the same build number on pc and mobile after the pc version had to be delayed on wednesday


----------



## AntiBillOS (Apr 24, 2016)

Stupid thing: changivg regiztry values for geting Win10m stoped working for me on Samsung Ativ SE. Looks like Microsoft change something...


----------



## raghulive (Apr 24, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> It's only one build number above 14327. I doubt that much has changed, so I don't think it's worth testing with that build.

Click to collapse





AntiBillOS said:


> Stupid thing: changivg regiztry values for geting Win10m stoped working for me on Samsung Ativ SE. Looks like Microsoft change something...

Click to collapse



after changing registry values did you try Production Ring to get 10586.xxx


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 24, 2016)

AntiBillOS said:


> Stupid thing: changivg regiztry values for geting Win10m stoped working for me on Samsung Ativ SE. Looks like Microsoft change something...

Click to collapse



Here are some of the checks they do when checking for updates (build 14322):


```
Key="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Subkey="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DeviceUpdate\Agent\Protocol" Value="TestTarget" Comparison="EqualTo" Data="3d73e726-9ce9-4207-832e-2b973e5a10d5"
```


```
/><CspQuery Comparison="GreaterThan" LocUri="./DevDetail/Ext/Microsoft/TotalRAM"
```


```
/><Or><b.RegSz Key="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Subkey="System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo" Value="PhoneModelName" Comparison="EqualTo" Data="LUMIA 1520"
```


```
/><b.RegSz Key="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Subkey="System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo" Value="PhoneModelName" Comparison="EqualTo" Data="RM-937
```


```
/><b.RegSz Key="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Subkey="System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo" Value="PhoneModelName" Comparison="EqualTo" Data="RM-938"
```


```
/><b.RegSz Key="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Subkey="System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo" Value="PhoneModelName" Comparison="EqualTo" Data="Lumia 430 Dual SIM"
```


So they don't even seem to check for the manufacturer anymore. Are you connected to a proxy/VPN or something? It will always say your phone is up to date if it's connected to a proxy. Or start up Windows Insider again, select your ring and check again.


----------



## AntiBillOS (Apr 24, 2016)

raghulive said:


> after changing registry values did you try Production Ring to get 10586.xxx

Click to collapse



Try. But it don't work


----------



## raghulive (Apr 24, 2016)

14328 had some goodies like direct wifi screen share to PC,improved notification with hero images,Messaging everywhere & had some other unnoticeable changes.
in battery usage usually we see "display" had higher % of usage ,but now it shows now as start had using higher % as it refreshes for live tiles :good: & battery life improved with day to day usage,  these all changes are going in cool way to make WM 10 is better than 8.1 in near future build or anniversary build in july


----------



## AntiBillOS (Apr 25, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Here are some of the checks they do when checking for updates (build 14322):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. Something of this help me.


----------



## ven07 (Apr 25, 2016)

AntiBillOS said:


> Thank you. Something of this help me.

Click to collapse



So you changed RAM/PhoneModelName and RM#?


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 25, 2016)

Does someone tried to install redstone on 630/635? It go into bootloop state?
I'd like to find a solution.....


----------



## s0rata (Apr 25, 2016)

*Install on Lumia 920, no bootloop (Slow Ring)*

Using the above method, I can install the build on the slow ring (14295) without bootloop issue. 
Something to mention, before I restarted my phone, I change all the registry values back to the original. 
No issues found, since slow ring has less bugs. So I am gonna stick to this slow ring and get later build in slow ring.


----------



## ven07 (Apr 25, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Using the above method, I can install the build on the slow ring (14295) without bootloop issue.
> Something to mention, before I restarted my phone, I change all the registry values back to the original.
> No issues found, since slow ring has less bugs. So I am gonna stick to this slow ring and get later build in slow ring.

Click to collapse



We can only go as far as 14295 with unsupported phones. The other two builds cause bootloops 

Most of us were on 14295


----------



## s0rata (Apr 25, 2016)

ven07 said:


> We can only go as far as 14295 with unsupported phones. The other two builds cause bootloops
> 
> Most of us were on 14295

Click to collapse



Oh, i didn't know that. so the next build on the slow ring will be the problem. 
Well, there will be solution for this. I hope.


----------



## ven07 (Apr 25, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Oh, i didn't know that. so the next build on the slow ring will be the problem.
> Well, there will be solution for this. I hope.

Click to collapse



Yea the 143xx builds have caused all to go into bootloops. So far no solutions.

However it might just be sth with the 143xx builds  from files posted by another user, it seems that the SoC of the 920 is still mentioned.

Think I'll wait for a Release Ring build before attempting anything again. Quite annoying to have to downgrade all the way to 8.x and come back to 10


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm updating all drivers and firmware of my lumia 920 before I upgrade to "Insider Fast Ring" Redstone.
With that I'll know the problem.


----------



## ven07 (Apr 25, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> I'm updating all drivers and firmware of my lumia 920 before I upgrade to "Insider Fast Ring" Redstone.
> With that I'll know the problem.

Click to collapse



Keep us in the loop  (pun intended)


----------



## lolasher (Apr 25, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Here are some of the checks they do when checking for updates (build 14322):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



That means that on 512 MB RAM devices I can't even try to get bootloop?


----------



## aaryndo (Apr 25, 2016)

*Registry entries for 920*

Hello,

For Lumia 920, which hardware version did you use, the one for Lumia 950XL? or another one?
What steps do you take after registry change? When I open 'Informations' in settings, I see that my phone is Lumia 950XL, than I select Slow or Fast ring in the Insider app, the phone reboots, and than when I check for updates manually, the tool shows me, that the software is up to date. Do I miss something? 

In the registry I changed the following entries:
PhoneManufacturerModelName
PhoneManufacturer
PhoneModelName
ConfigurationID


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 25, 2016)

lolasher said:


> That means that on 512 MB RAM devices I can't even try to get bootloop?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how much RAM they check for or if they actually check for how much memory the device has as a criteria for whether it gets the update or not. As far as I know, a CSP query usually checks with an online data base according to variable criteria. So it could also be checking which cab files to push depending on the available RAM.

It is possible that you are out of luck (or in luck if you don't want a bootloop ). But you can always try.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




aaryndo said:


> Hello,
> 
> For Lumia 920, which hardware version did you use, the one for Lumia 950XL? or another one?
> What steps do you take after registry change? When I open 'Informations' in settings, I see that my phone is Lumia 950XL, than I select Slow or Fast ring in the Insider app, the phone reboots, and than when I check for updates manually, the tool shows me, that the software is up to date. Do I miss something?
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you change it to "Lumia 950XL" or to "Lumia 950 XL"?
The space between the number and the "XL" is important.


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 25, 2016)

ven07 said:


> Keep us in the loop  (pun intended)

Click to collapse












Working on updating drivers (from L950, they are very similar to L920, no jk) and editing registry-hives.
Is going very well, and now is faster than before (Just Microsoft doesn't want to update x2x series to W10M for marketing....).


----------



## ven07 (Apr 25, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Working on updating drivers (from L950, they are very similar to L920, no jk) and editing registry-hives.
> Is going very well, and now is faster than before (Just Microsoft doesn't want to update x2x series to W10M for marketing....).

Click to collapse



Just goes to show that they simply didn't want to do it... I understand them, but I don't at the same time...


----------



## raghulive (Apr 26, 2016)

the boot loop started at >14295 ,14322,14328 had new features ,for these there may be some new registry changes which are applied perfectly for supported devices while migrating,unsupported devices failed to apply those resulting in boot loop,so next slow ring also causes same boot loop

Sent from mTalk


----------



## lolasher (Apr 26, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I'm not sure how much RAM they check for or if they actually check for how much memory the device has as a criteria for whether it gets the update or not. As far as I know, a CSP query usually checks with an online data base according to variable criteria. So it could also be checking which cab files to push depending on the available RAM.
> 
> It is possible that you are out of luck (or in luck if you don't want a bootloop ). But you can always try.

Click to collapse



I tried, entered all possible values from 535 (same SOC in my 530) and there is only 14295 in slow and nothing in fast.


----------



## aaryndo (Apr 26, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Did you change it to "Lumia 950XL" or to "Lumia 950 XL"?
> The space between the number and the "XL" is important.

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for your help. The phone name was OK (Lumia 950 XL). I asked the question, because my phone couldn't find the update in the morning, just after changing the registry entries. But when I started my phone in the evening, the update was found. Now a fresh update to 14295 waits for me


----------



## raghulive (Apr 27, 2016)

raghulive said:


> the boot loop started at >14295 ,14322,14328 had new features ,for these there may be some new registry changes which are applied perfectly for supported devices while migrating,unsupported devices failed to apply those resulting in boot loop,so next slow ring also causes same boot loop
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



anybody tried 14332.1001(just 150Mb download size from 14328),still had boot-loop?


----------



## spavlin (Apr 27, 2016)

ATIV-S Update From 10586.218 to 14332.1001  -  boot-loop
View attachment ImgUpd.log


----------



## yogesharya2011 (Apr 27, 2016)

I have lumia 520,8gb internal ,512ram india nd want to try redstone,plz tell me procedure bcz above all procedure not help me to get update so tell me specofic procedure which definitly give me redstone update ,reply me on this email id ([email protected]) reply fast sir waiting of using redstone in my lumia

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------

My lumia 520 win10m build 586.218,plz tell me how can i upgrade to redstone bcz above prescribe tool not working for me,i have tried a lot using different hansed registry but no update found in my lumia 520,i know u are genious so tell me specific procedure to hack redstone for my lumia 520 india build 586.218, reply soon @ mail id [email protected],reply fast sir eagly to use redstone


----------



## ven07 (Apr 27, 2016)

yogesharya2011 said:


> I have lumia 520,8gb internal ,512ram india nd want to try redstone,plz tell me procedure bcz above all procedure not help me to get update so tell me specofic procedure which definitly give me redstone update ,reply me on this email id ([email protected]) reply fast sir waiting of using redstone in my lumia
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------
> 
> My lumia 520 win10m build 586.218,plz tell me how can i upgrade to redstone bcz above prescribe tool not working for me,i have tried a lot using different hansed registry but no update found in my lumia 520,i know u are genious so tell me specific procedure to hack redstone for my lumia 520 india build 586.218, reply soon @ mail id [email protected],reply fast sir eagly to use redstone

Click to collapse



it isn't possible right now and there is no specific procedure so far... get a 640 if you want to test Redstone 

---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------




ADeltaX said:


> Working on updating drivers (from L950, they are very similar to L920, no jk) and editing registry-hives.
> Is going very well, and now is faster than before (Just Microsoft doesn't want to update x2x series to W10M for marketing....).

Click to collapse



any other news to share so far?


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 27, 2016)

ven07 said:


> it isn't possible right now and there is no specific procedure so far... get a 640 if you want to test Redstone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Updating to redstone right now, and I'll see if it will go into bootloop or it will works.

EDIT: Bootloop as expected, now i'm investigating...


----------



## raghulive (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Updating to redstone right now, and I'll see if it will go into bootloop or it will works.
> 
> EDIT: Bootloop as expected, now i'm investigating...

Click to collapse



Even in Supported devices , those who are  re-arranging Quick Actions 14328 fall into same Boot-loop(my 1520 )  as it is known issue to reset in change-log,need hardware button  Reset.so avoid 14332


----------



## lolasher (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Updating to redstone right now, and I'll see if it will go into bootloop or it will works.
> 
> EDIT: Bootloop as expected, now i'm investigating...

Click to collapse



You were trying on 520? I can't get my 530 to see any newer update than 14295, I tried registry values from 830, 950 XL and 535 (which has the same SOC).


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Updating to redstone right now, and I'll see if it will go into bootloop or it will works.
> 
> EDIT: Bootloop as expected, now i'm investigating...

Click to collapse



Seems to be winload.efi
Anyway, i'll go back to Windows 10.10586.x and the upgrade to 14295 (the working one from slow-ring).
Then i'll try to capture the file that will be updated when it will upgrade to 14332


----------



## ven07 (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Seems to be winload.efi
> Anyway, i'll go back to Windows 10.10586.x and the upgrade to 14295 (the working one from slow-ring).
> Then i'll try to capture the file that will be updated when it will upgrade to 14332

Click to collapse



Mate that's a lot of work.. appreciate it


----------



## nbaveja (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Seems to be winload.efi
> 
> 
> Anyway, i'll go back to Windows 10.10586.x and the upgrade to 14295 (the working one from slow-ring).
> ...

Click to collapse






For any solution to this issue 50% of windows phone community would be thankful.


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 27, 2016)

nbaveja said:


> For any solution to this issue 50% of windows phone community would be thankful.

Click to collapse



This is complicated as hell!
Still investigating....
I attach the log of the failed update (extracted from EFIESP partition).
You will see some error like missing files.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 27, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> This is complicated as hell!
> Still investigating....
> I attach the log of the failed update (extracted from EFIESP partition).
> You will see some error like missing files.

Click to collapse



Not sure these are serious errors. Log files tends to be verbose... If a fatal error occurred, I think the whole thing would have failed.

How did you get access to the EFI partition if the phone is bootlooping? Do you have access to the MainOS one (where Windows is actually installed)?

I am wondering how we can debug the boot process of the phone. I think there is a "BCD" file in your EFI partition under ":\EFI\Microsoft\boot".
If you have this file, can you try to edit it with VisualBCD (EasyBCD doesn't work): under "BcdStore" > "{bootmgr}", set "DisplayBootMenu" to "true" and "Timeout" to 30. It will be interesting to see if the phone use the BCD file like a normal Windows 10 installation. After all, if the file is present....


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lumia 925 (RM-892_eu_euro2_324) running 10.0.14295.1000 here. Changed Registry values back to originals after downloading and before restart to install the update.

// but going back to 10.0.10586.218 cause of camera bugs in 14295


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 28, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Not sure these are serious errors. Log files tends to be verbose... If a fatal error occurred, I think the whole thing would have failed.
> 
> How did you get access to the EFI partition if the phone is bootlooping? Do you have access to the MainOS one (where Windows is actually installed)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I edited BCD file to enable charging when phone is off.

PS: I have access to MainOS, DATA, EFIESP, MMOS, DPP partitions even if my phone is in bootloop.

PS: Later i'll do a photo of the lumia with DisplayBootMenu set to Yes and timeout to 30.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 28, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> Yes, I edited BCD file to enable charging when phone is off.
> 
> PS: I have access to MainOS, DATA, EFIESP, MMOS, DPP partitions even if my phone is in bootloop.
> 
> PS: Later i'll do a photo of the lumia with DisplayBootMenu set to Yes and timeout to 30.

Click to collapse



Can you share how enable charging when phone is off.


----------



## windgog (Apr 28, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Lumia 925 (RM-892_eu_euro2_324) running 10.0.14295.1000 here. Changed Registry values back to originals after downloading and before restart to install the update.
> 
> // but going back to 10.0.10586.218 cause of camera bugs in 14295

Click to collapse



hi.
how did you updates to wp10?
windows insider app do nothing at my 925 =(


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 28, 2016)

windgog said:


> hi.
> how did you updates to wp10?
> windows insider app do nothing at my 925 =(

Click to collapse



Instructions are in the first posts of this thread.


----------



## raghulive (Apr 28, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Lumia 925 (RM-892_eu_euro2_324) running 10.0.14295.1000 here. Changed Registry values back to originals after downloading and before restart to install the update.
> 
> // but going back to 10.0.10586.218 cause of camera bugs in 14295

Click to collapse



instead of going back ,try to install "Microsoft Camera app" & see if it works  Camera app(2016.404.71.0)


----------



## s0rata (Apr 28, 2016)

raghulive said:


> instead of going back ,try to install "Microsoft Camera app" & see if it works  Camera app(2016.404.71.0)

Click to collapse



When install the camera app, it said the higher version is already install.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion, raghulive, but it came a few hours late. Also I was witnessing an extreme power drain with 14295. Its overall not suitable as a daily driver for me.


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 28, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Not sure these are serious errors. Log files tends to be verbose... If a fatal error occurred, I think the whole thing would have failed.
> 
> How did you get access to the EFI partition if the phone is bootlooping? Do you have access to the MainOS one (where Windows is actually installed)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you are:









---------- Post added at 16:49 ---------- Previous post was at 16:47 ----------




titi66200 said:


> Can you share how enable charging when phone is off.

Click to collapse



When i'll get more time, i'll do a guide!

A "preview":


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice! Good luck with pressing enter, though ...


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 28, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Nice! Good luck with pressing enter, though ...

Click to collapse



and F8....

But, there is an option to use the Metro bootloader so maybe this one is compatible with touch screens:


```
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy standard
```

http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable...s-vista-and-7-style-boot-loader-in-windows-8/


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 28, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> and F8....
> 
> But, there is an option to use the Metro bootloader so maybe this one is compatible with touch screens:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the id {default} bootmenupolicy is already set to standard.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 30, 2016)

It seems to be possible to navigate inside menu with Volume +, Volume - and Camera button for Enter key.

Look at this topic I started: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-file-windows-mobile-10-t3367614/post66604194

This may help us to find the root cause of the bootloop because we can enable BOOT LOGGING through the boot menu.
So, if you have a bootlooping phone, you may want to try editing the bcd file.

bcdedit /store K:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot\BCD /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy
The selection is made the volume buttons (VOL +, VOL -, Camera - Enter)
bcdedit /store K:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot\BCD /set {bootloadersettings} advancedoptions Yes

It will then be possible to select "Enable boot logging" which will log all boot actions and maybe, the error which cause the loop.
Maybe we can also trigger the phone to isssue a blue screen instead of looping. I think XP had this option... prevent reboot on error.


----------



## ADeltaX (Apr 30, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> It seems to be possible to navigate inside menu with Volume +, Volume - and Camera button for Enter key.
> 
> Look at this topic I started: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-file-windows-mobile-10-t3367614/post66604194
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On lumia, pressing vol up when is in bootmgr, will trigger the Flash mode, while the vol down will trigger the Exclamation mark :\


----------



## ven07 (Apr 30, 2016)

ADeltaX said:


> On lumia, pressing vol up when is in bootmgr, will trigger the Flash mode, while the vol down will trigger the Exclamation mark :\

Click to collapse



Just a quick side note.. a guide for the hack to set phone to charge while off would be much appreciated and welcomed


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 30, 2016)

ven07 said:


> Just a quick side note.. a guide for the hack to set phone to charge while off would be much appreciated and welcomed

Click to collapse



+1 Charging a Lumia phone while switched off would be great
But this conversation should really be kept on the dedicated topic Can we edit BCD file of Windows Mobile 10 ?. It would be easier to follow the progress and exchange ideas then on a general thread.


----------



## winphouser (May 1, 2016)

@ven07 @w.bogdan For power off charging, try the toggle in original WPTweaker.


----------



## raghulive (May 1, 2016)

winphouser said:


> @ven07 @w.bogdan For power off charging, try the toggle in original WPTweaker.

Click to collapse



power off charging working on @sensboston 'sWPTweaker,but first you need press web update at bottom to get it.:good:
Lumia 1520


----------



## augustinionut (May 1, 2016)

Work on Lumia 640 XL DualSIM with last fast ring insider build.
Work on Lumia 530 with insider build .107.


----------



## John Hitch (May 1, 2016)

This method no longer works.


----------



## augustinionut (May 1, 2016)

Bad post. I was speaking about poweroff charging.


----------



## dudeluv (May 1, 2016)

I had no problems installing vcReg_1.5 and  custom pfd 6, but changing everything to the lumia 950 XL and also tried the Lumia 640 LTE would not work. 

I have not got it too work on my Nokia Lumia 635 512. Could it be because I only have 512 ram instead of 1gb? Any help appreciated :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ngame (May 1, 2016)

dudeluv said:


> I had no problems installing vcReg_1.5 and  custom pfd 6, but changing everything to the lumia 950 XL and also tried the Lumia 640 LTE would not work.
> 
> I have not got it too work on my Nokia Lumia 635 512. Could it be because I only have 512 ram instead of 1gb? Any help appreciated :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



VCReg and CustomPFD doesn't work On L950X: and all other X5X devices . it has a very limited access to some parts of registry .
but it should work on your other phones without any problems if you weren't updated your Extras + Info . 
If you did it you have use Restore NDTKSvc on VcReg then you can do anything .


----------



## Enderneer (May 1, 2016)

dudeluv said:


> I had no problems installing vcReg_1.5 and  custom pfd 6, but changing everything to the lumia 950 XL and also tried the Lumia 640 LTE would not work.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not got it too work on my Nokia Lumia 635 512. Could it be because I only have 512 ram instead of 1gb? Any help appreciated :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse







I think they do check the RAM (at least for the latest Redstone builds).


----------



## dudeluv (May 2, 2016)

ngame said:


> VCReg and CustomPFD doesn't work On L950X: and all other X5X devices . it has a very limited access to some parts of registry .
> but it should work on your other phones without any problems if you weren't updated your Extras + Info .
> If you did it you have use Restore NDTKSvc on VcReg then you can do anything .

Click to collapse



I followed the instructions, I didn't let the store update, ect....It all worked, I did restore the NDTKSvc on VcReg and was able to change the registry, I think it has something to do with the ram only being at 512

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Enderneer said:


> I think they do check the RAM (at least for the latest Redstone builds).

Click to collapse



They must cause it will not update. Is stuck at 107
I changed   PhoneManufacturer   
                 PhoneManufacturerModelName         
                 PhoneModelName  
                 PhoneHardwareVariant
I also tried this:
                 HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease 
                 HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID

I used the info from here, http://www.lumiafirmware.com 
for the ......Lumia 640 XL LTE, Lumia 640 LTE, Lumia 950 XL
I set the insiders preview to fast and slow. Just cannot get it too update.:crying:


----------



## ngame (May 2, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I think they do check the RAM (at least for the latest Redstone builds).

Click to collapse



not related to ram and not related to CPU model and even not related to both of them . 
L920 has 1 GB Ram -> Boot loop
L1020 has 2 GB Ram -> Boot loop
L630 has 512 MB Ram and snapdragon -> boot loop
HTC One M8 1 GB Ram and snapdragon -> boot loop


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 2, 2016)

@ngame:  dudeluv was talkin bout not even being given an update ...


----------



## dudeluv (May 2, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> @ngame:  dudeluv was talkin bout not even being given an update ...

Click to collapse



That is correct. Stuck after step 5 "check for the update and plug your device to charge"


----------



## raghulive (May 3, 2016)

ngame said:


> not related to ram and not related to CPU model and even not related to both of them .
> L920 has 1 GB Ram -> Boot loop
> L1020 has 2 GB Ram -> Boot loop
> L630 has 512 MB Ram and snapdragon -> boot loop
> HTC One M8 1 GB Ram and snapdragon -> boot loop

Click to collapse



i think , Microsof MDG wrote "Simple Boot loop code for redstone build >=14327"


```
if(processor == Snapdragon S4 || Snapdragon S4 plus)
{

System.bootLoop();

}

if (processor == Snapdragon 801 && RAM.value < 3072000000*8)
{

 System.bootLoop();

}

else
{

 System.load();

}
```


----------



## EmanuelManole (May 3, 2016)

Has anyone found a solution for the freezing start screen on the lumia 1320 ?


----------



## ngame (May 3, 2016)

raghulive said:


> i think , Microsof MDG wrote "Simple Boot loop code for redstone build >=14327"
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a real stupid work to do on an operating system . and I think it should be 100% wrong . Why ? because lumia Icon could get it without boot loop . 
I'm sure they did changed some registry changes or some Path changes to load system files that they didn't apply on unsupported phones .


----------



## raghulive (May 4, 2016)

ngame said:


> It's a real stupid work to do on an operating system . and I think it should be 100% wrong . Why ? because Lumia Icon could get it without boot loop .
> I'm sure they did changed some registry changes or some Path changes to load system files that they didn't apply on unsupported phones .

Click to collapse



updates can be downloaded and installed(Migrated) in unsupported devices with registry changes ,but next boot will check direct hardware(processor) and RAM to allow to load OS.they can't check more with in that short time of boot-loop.
Lumia Icon == || Lumia 930 ||(supported device)  except carrier locked 
they throw all devices with *preloaded windows phone 8.0* in to Threshold  Bin (before 2014 devices)
one & only device that escape from this ****ty bin is Lumia 1520
all supported Devices Windows phone 8.1(Base OS)
the above all Lumia story 
HTC One M8 windows, is a high end  device ,but still in boot loop,HTC  had no interest on getting Redstone on their devices
,initially  BLU devices are not in supported list ,even though they had newer processor(SD200)
but  BLU did a great job to make their deices in Supported List
because  these old supported  devices need Firmware update in some point ,so they don't want to take burden of this,in between they need to fix issues with Redstone builds for unsupported devices.
in future Redstone PRELOADED devices may come with 64bit OS with SD830 , with 8gb Ram,
for RS4 ,preset supported devices will get in to boot loop.
this is all Microsoft MDG group stupid decision,at least we All should have option try Redstone ,user will stop updating when device is unable to use at particular build.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 4, 2016)

@ngame @raghulive ... speculation? or analyzed disassembly?  *scnr*

i force myself to believe that its just a bug in recent builds that eventually gets fixed. hope brave souls still keep testing new upcoming redstone builds for a change in behaviour *prays*


----------



## slyronit (May 4, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> @ngame @raghulive ... speculation? or analyzed disassembly?  *scnr*
> 
> i force myself to believe that its just a bug in recent builds that eventually gets fixed. hope brave souls still keep testing new upcoming redstone builds for a change in behaviour *prays*

Click to collapse



I got the boot loop, rolled back to 8.1., then enrolled into slow ring and am on the latest slow ring build. 

Really hope future Redstone builds fix this.


----------



## raghulive (May 4, 2016)

slyronit said:


> I got the boot loop, rolled back to 8.1., then enrolled into slow ring and am on the latest slow ring build.
> 
> Really hope future Redstone builds fix this.

Click to collapse



we need to see next Redstone Slow ring Build(should be >=14327),if it escapes from boot loop,we all happy, otherwise we are forcedly limited to TH2 or 14295.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 4, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> It seems to be possible to navigate inside menu with Volume +, Volume - and Camera button for Enter key.
> 
> Look at this topic I started: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-file-windows-mobile-10-t3367614/post66604194
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has someone tried to install a bootlooping version, modify the BCD file on the EFIESP parition in order to "Enable boot logging"? This way we could fint out who is the culprit.

The flog file will be named ntbtlog.txt or bootlog.txt and should be found in the WIndows folder eitheir in the EFIESP partition or the MAINOS one.


----------



## dape16 (May 6, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Has someone tried to install a bootlooping version, modify the BCD file on the EFIESP parition in order to "Enable boot logging"? This way we could fint out who is the culprit.
> 
> The flog file will be named ntbtlog.txt or bootlog.txt and should be found in the WIndows folder eitheir in the EFIESP partition or the MAINOS one.

Click to collapse



Is it really possible to access these partitions through mass storage mode when the phone is just boot looping?


----------



## ADeltaX (May 6, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Is it really possible to access these partitions through mass storage mode when the phone is just boot looping?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## SalaarZahid (May 7, 2016)

Hi, guys! First of all thanks to all the older and experienced members who are Working right now to make this hack work again! Secondly I don't know if this would help much but just a speculation; 
In the 143xx builds Microsoft Introduced a new way to get the insider builds. From the settings menu. In the first 143xx build they released only a husk of it. Maybe it wasn't a husk at all. Maybe in that part of the OS they wrote a code/module etc to prevent phones from upgrading. So If someone has the first 143xx build we can see what they have added in the code on that specific part of the OS. Hope my observation might help in someway.  BEST OF LUCK GUYS!


----------



## fer_cabr (May 7, 2016)

Build 14332 is now available for Lumia Icon.


----------



## raghulive (May 7, 2016)

SalaarZahid said:


> Hi, guys! First of all thanks to all the older and experienced members who are Working right now to make this hack work again! Secondly I don't know if this would help much but just a speculation;
> 
> In the 143xx builds Microsoft Introduced a new way to get the insider builds. From the settings menu. In the first 143xx build they released only a husk of it. Maybe it wasn't a husk at all. Maybe in that part of the OS they wrote a code/module etc to prevent phones from upgrading. So If someone has the first 143xx build we can see what they have added in the code on that specific part of the OS. Hope my observation might help in someway.  BEST OF LUCK GUYS!

Click to collapse







We can't see or modify code of development OS,you can't decompile update package file,that's not done by normal IDE,as you need to break lot of security/signature/authentication barriers.even if we see and modify total update package will be corrupted

Sent from mTalk


----------



## SalaarZahid (May 7, 2016)

Hmmm then I guess all of this now rests upon luck whether the next builds will allow us to go on or not. Well I'm certainly hoping for it. And also thanks for the information @raghulive


----------



## vlad6 (May 7, 2016)

Anyone tryed InteropToolsApp_0.0.2.0 ?? I'm wondering with this new version if you need to go back to 8.1 to edit the registry....


----------



## dape16 (May 10, 2016)

*Boot logs*

I have catched boot logs from 10586 (working) and 14332 (boot loop) tonight but I have not had the time to examine them, but at first sight I can't find anything suspicious in the 14332 log. I also tried booting 14332 with an EFI partition from 10586 but it didn't work either. I have the log files attached here.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 10, 2016)

dape16 said:


> I have catched boot logs from 10586 (working) and 14332 (boot loop) tonight but I have not had the time to examine them, but at first sight I can't find anything suspicious in the 14332 log. I also tried booting 14332 with an EFI partition from 10586 but it didn't work either. I have the log files attached here.

Click to collapse



14332 boot is aborted. It stops after loading "NokiaEnergyDriver.sys"....

I may be totaly wrong but, because of the OneCore architecture, I think there is a crash and instead of displaying a BSOD (blue screen), the phone reboots.

TODO: Can someone dump the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl"  key of a phone registry?

In this key, there should be an "AutoReboot" REG_DWORD value, a "LogEvent" REG_DWORD value, a "CrashDumpEnabled" REG_DWORD value which need to be set to 0 for the first one and 1 for the second and the third.

TODO: Can someone check if the folder "\Windows\system32\winevt\logs" exists and contains files? (either on MainOS or EFIESP partition) Same reflexion as before: because of OneCore architecture, Windows 10 Mobile should behave like Windows 10 for PC and so, may feature a logging system. On a PC, you can access it through the "Event Viewer" under "Administrative Tools". We should be able to open the log from a phone with a PC.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 10, 2016)

*Differences between 10586 and 14332 log files*



dape16 said:


> I have catched boot logs from 10586 (working) and 14332 (boot loop) tonight but I have not had the time to examine them, but at first sight I can't find anything suspicious in the 14332 log. I also tried booting 14332 with an EFI partition from 10586 but it didn't work either. I have the log files attached here.

Click to collapse



I found these basic differences between those files. I've pointed them out in the following file. (sorry, I can't post links here. Please copy the URL below)


URL = "https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E724AC567CCD44BE!74459&authkey=!AOh-f2dOtk7Db5M&ithint=file%2ctxt"


----------



## spavlin (May 10, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> TODO: Can someone dump the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl"  key of a phone registry?

Click to collapse


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 10, 2016)

spavlin said:


> View attachment 3746640

Click to collapse



Thanks.

So, yes, the phone (like a PC is by default) is set to restart on error (AutoReboot = 1) [ https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc976049.aspx ] instead of showing a BSOD. I can easily understand why  Imagine the face of the customer...
It's also set to save a small memory dump in case of crash (CrashDumpEnabled = 3) [ https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc976050.aspx ].

So, if the bootloop is due to a crash, we should be able to prevent the reboot (AutoReboot = 0) to see the error and save a crash dump (CrashDumpEnabled = 1) by editing the registry.


----------



## ngame (May 10, 2016)

OK Guys, Seems the end of support for our old devices processors is true.
Microsoft recently updated the minimum hardware requirements for windows 10 mobile . 
No more support for 512 MB of Ram , 4GB of storage and MSM8960 (QC S4 Plus like Lumia 920 processor)
at least 1GB of RAM and 8GB of non-removable flash storage. The following Qualcomm processors are supported,
MSM8994, MSM8992, MSM8952, MSM8909, MSM8208, MSM8996, MSM8953
read more on MSPowerUser


----------



## Kenny7 (May 10, 2016)

ngame said:


> MSM8994, MSM8992, MSM8952, MSM8909, MSM8208, MSM8996, MSM8953

Click to collapse



which one is used in Lumia 1020? I think its the same as 920, just more RAM, right?


----------



## dape16 (May 10, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> which one is used in Lumia 1020? I think its the same as 920, just more RAM, right?

Click to collapse



MSM8960.


----------



## TTMaster (May 10, 2016)

Does anyone have the xap FM Radio?
:angel:


----------



## Enderneer (May 10, 2016)

ngame said:


> OK Guys, Seems the end of support for our old devices processors is true.
> 
> Microsoft recently updated the minimum hardware requirements for windows 10 mobile .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







That's the list of SOCs in devices that run Windows 10 mobile (i.e. devices that come with Windows 10 mobile pre-installed). The supported SOCs of devices that can be upgraded to Windows 10 mobile are listed in table 6 on the minimum hardware requirements page: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn915086(v=vs.85).aspx



MSM8x10, MSM8x12, MSM8x26, MSM8916, MSM8926, MSM8x28, MSM8928, MSM8974, MSM8974Pro, MSM8960, MSM8260A, MSM8660A, MSM8930AA, MSM8930AB, MSM8630, MSM8230, MSM8627, MSM8227, MSM8994, MSM8992, MSM8952, MSM8909, MSM8208



The S4 is still in the list of supported SOCs.


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, yes, the phone (like a PC is by default) is set to restart on error (AutoReboot = 1) [ https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc976049.aspx ] instead of showing a BSOD. I can easily understand why  Imagine the face of the customer...
> It's also set to save a small memory dump in case of crash (CrashDumpEnabled = 3) [ https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc976050.aspx ].
> ...

Click to collapse



I have now tried this on the 14332 build. The phone is not bootlooping anymore, now it is stuck at the Nokia logo, so there is no visible error code unfortunatly.

I can't find the "winevt" folder anywhere.

I have opened crash dump files found in Data\SystemData\Telemetry\KernelDumps and there is an error code (0x000000b4) saying VIDEO_DRIVER_INIT_FAILURE
In the watchdog crash dump files in the LiveDumps folder there is an error code, 0x00000193 (= ERROR_PROCESS_MODE_NOT_BACKGROUND according to MSDN).


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> I have now tried this on the 14332 build. The phone is not bootlooping anymore, now it is stuck at the Nokia logo, so there is no visible error code unfortunatly.
> 
> I can't find the "winevt" folder anywhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I help but I don't have a Windows phone myself 

At least, we are making some progress here: the bootloop is now for sure due to a crash. It's probably the first one "VIDEO_DRIVER_INIT_FAILURE" as if Windows can't init the graphic card, it will probably not continue. (They really did all they can to hide the blue screen  )

In a phone, the graphic card is part of the SoC (the Qualcomm chip like the MSM8960 for the Lumia 1020 which comes with the "Adreno 225" graphic processor [gpu]). I am wondering where is the graphic driver!?

If I take a look at the cabs file installed when a phone is upgraded from 8.10 to 10 (stable), there is no cab from Qualcomm. Same thing if you upgrade 10 (stable) to 10 (preview). So Windows 10 probably reuses the Qualcomm cabs from 8.10: I highly think the (8.10 -> 10) upgrade doesn't format the phone, it just updates Windows 8.1 to 10.

Regarding the event log, maybe this is not available on the phone. You may want to check if the registry key "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\eventlog" exists: if it does, look for subfolders like "Application", "Security", "System", they may contains a "File" value with the location of the log file.

The OneCore idea of Microsoft is a genius one: the phone behaves like a computer and vice-versa!

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Ok, I think the graphic driver is a file named "qcdxkmXXXX.sys" for "Qualcomm Universal DirectX Kernel-Mode Driver". The package is: "Qualcomm.QCXXXX.qcdxdriver.spkg" (XXXX refers to the numbers in the SoC name [MSMXXXX] of your phone). The file should be in "\SystemRoot\System32\drivers". If the driver is installed, there should be a "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\QCDX" registry key to load it.

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

Ok, there is actually 2 packages linked to graphics: the one I talked about previously and another one. The new one is "qcdx11compilerXXXX.dll" for "Qualcomm Adreno Graphics Shader Compiler".

I am now thinking that maybe:
1) there is an incompatibility with the driver and the new Windows versions,
2) the drivers are missing,
3) they are not anymore properly configured in the registry.

It may be worth checking the usual registry keys for the graphic subsystem:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\hardware\DeviceMap\Video
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\QCDX


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

@TristanLeBoss

Thanks for the info 

It's strange that MS says that the MSM8960 is supported in W10 version 1607 (Redstone RTM) but on the same time no Lumias with that SoC will get the W10 update.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Thanks. I help but I don't have a Windows phone myself
> 
> It may be worth checking the usual registry keys for the graphic subsystem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to access the lumia registry values when the phone is boot looping/stuck on nokia logo?
Is it possible to boot phone into mass storage mode when it is boot looping/stuck on nokia logo?


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

akhilkalwakurthy said:


> Is it possible to access the lumia registry values when the phone is boot looping/stuck on nokia logo?
> Is it possible to boot phone into mass storage mode when it is boot looping/stuck on nokia logo?

Click to collapse



Yes to both questions. Altough the HARDWARE registry hive is created on the fly when booting and I havn't found a way to access it, but the other hives are located in files so they can be read/edited.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes to both questions. Altough the HARDWARE registry hive is created on the fly when booting and I havn't found a way to access it, but the other hives are located in files so they can be read/edited.

Click to collapse



can you please tell me how to edit registry keys for lumia stuck on nokia logo? I want to see the diiferences between registry values of builds 10586.318 and 14332


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

akhilkalwakurthy said:


> can you please tell me how to edit registry keys for lumia stuck on nokia logo? I want to see the diiferences between registry values of builds 10586.318 and 14332

Click to collapse



Of course. 

Use WPInternals to unlock bootloader and enter mass storage mode.
Then you find the registry files in the folder MainOS\Windows\System32\config
Open regedit and select a root key in your computer registry, press "Load Hive" and select one of the files in folder above, give it a name like W10M and it will be loaded under your root key.
When finished you press "Unload Hive" and any changes will be written to the file! So I highly recommend to make a backup of the original registry files first.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Of course.
> 
> Use WPInternals to unlock bootloader and enter mass storage mode.
> Then you find the registry files in the folder MainOS\Windows\System32\config
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you dape16, i'm trying it now. i'll post the differences as soon as I find them.


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Thanks. I help but I don't have a Windows phone myself

Click to collapse



I have found this:
It seems like EventLog not are used in W10M.
The .sys graphics driver is present in 14332 too, but I couldn't find the dll file in 14332 or 10586.
I couldn't access the HARDWARE hive in the registry since it is not located in any file, but the SYSTEM hive is accessible. The Control\Video and Services\QCDX keys are identical to 10586 and points to the .sys graphics driver.
The Control\GraphicsDriver was missing some Configuration keys with sub keys compared to 10586 (it could be keys that are created during the first successful boot). I tried to copy the GraphicsDriver keys from 10586, but it made no difference.

If MS information is correct, that the MSM8960 SoC is supported in the Redstone RTM build I guess there is a small chance that later Redstone builds actually will work on these devices.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> If MS information is correct, that the MSM8960 SoC is supported in the Redstone RTM build I guess there is a small chance that later Redstone builds actually will work on these devices.

Click to collapse



same here, couldn't find much difference in SYSTEM registry keys, can't access HARDWARE keys


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

Below is the list of the supported phones for Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview along with their CPU and GPU.

We end up with:
CPUs: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8210, MSM8212, MSM8226, MSM8909, MSM8909 v2, MSM8916, MSM8926, MSM8974, MSM8974AA, MSM8974AC, MSM8992, MSM8994
GPUs: Qualcomm Adreno 302, 304, 305, 306, 330, 418, 430

Full list:

Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200 / Qualcomm Adreno 302

- Lumia 430
- Lumia 435

Qualcomm MSM8212 Snapdragon 200 / Qualcomm Adreno 302

- Lumia 532
- Lumia 535
- Lumia 540
- BLU Win HD W510U

Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 / Qualcomm Adreno 305

- Lumia 640 XL

Qualcomm MSM8909 Snapdragon 210 / Qualcomm Adreno 304

- Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL
- Lumia 550

Qualcomm MSM8909 v2 Snapdragon 212 / Qualcomm Adreno 304

- Lumia 650

Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410 / Qualcomm Adreno 306

- Mouse Computer Madosma Q501
- BLU Win JR x130e
- BLU Win HD LTE X150Q
- BLU Win HD LTE x150e

Qualcomm MSM8926 Snapdragon 400 / Qualcomm Adreno 305

- Lumia 635
- Lumia 636
- Lumia 638
- Lumia 640
- Lumia 730
- Lumia 735
- Lumia 830

Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 / Qualcomm Adreno 330

- Lumia 929 (Icon)
- Lumia 1520

Qualcomm MSM8974AA Snapdragon 800 / Qualcomm Adreno 330

- Lumia 930

Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801 / Qualcomm Adreno 330

- Xiaomi Mi4

Qualcomm MSM8992 Snapdragon 808 / Qualcomm Adreno 418

- Lumia 950

Qualcomm MSM8994 Snapdragon 810 / Qualcomm Adreno 430

- Lumia 950 XL


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Below is the list of the supported phones for Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview along with their CPU and GPU.
> 
> We end up with:
> CPUs: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8210, MSM8212, MSM8226, MSM8909, MSM8909 v2, MSM8916, MSM8926, MSM8974, MSM8974AA, MSM8974AC, MSM8992, MSM8994
> ...

Click to collapse



but, what about MS documentation saying that windows 10 mobile version 1607 will support msm8960?
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn915086(v=vs.85).aspx?tduid=(6a3c6fee6aa356ff563ed2daaef235d9)(256380)(2459594)(TnL5HPStwNw-aXvS5x0ZwwsvRaeA0ysXeg)(


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

@akhilkalwakurthy and @dape16 : Thank you guys 

Ok, so we progressed to find out the problem is with the graphic driver. I forgot to check the bootlog which indeed implies that the file is still present and still loaded but, for some reason, fails.

The only packages related to the SoC (CPU/GPU/...) which are updated druing the migration from Windows 10 (Stable) to 10 (Preview) are "microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos" and "microsoft.soc_qc8960".

Few weeks ago, @Enderneer was planning to revert some packages from 10 (Preview) with the one from 10 (Stable): I don't know if he tried these ones.

The latest working packages from 10 (Stable) (the same version is - at least - used with builds 107 and 164) are:

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._d9b3f4db23131e83893ad99ce4b4de494f873145.cab
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._665446dc603be5317a42bb0e974b73c5943fb644.cab

So the last thing I would try would be to reinstall those packages on a bootlooping phone. They contains the Hardware Abstraction Layer which  is a layer of programming that allows a computer operating system to interact with a hardware device at a general or abstract level rather than at a detailed hardware level.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




akhilkalwakurthy said:


> but, what about MS documentation saying that windows 10 mobile version 1607 will support msm8960?
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn915086(v=vs.85).aspx?tduid=(6a3c6fee6aa356ff563ed2daaef235d9)(256380)(2459594)(TnL5HPStwNw-aXvS5x0ZwwsvRaeA0ysXeg)(

Click to collapse



It's pure speculation but MSM8960 may still be compatible but it's possible that the drivers which shipped with the already released phones are not compatible anymore. Indeed, those drivers date back from the Windows Phone 8 era and for some of them are really old (up to 5 years). Maybe Microsoft is changing something in the graphic subsystem which is not compatible with the old drivers anymore. They did that in the past... I remember having a ATI All-In-Wonder cards which lost functionnality after the switch to Windows 7.

Qualcomm probably provides updated drivers to manufacturers but Microsoft doesn't want to bother updating them.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> @akhilkalwakurthy and @dape16 : Thank you guys
> 
> Ok, so we progressed to find out the problem is with the graphic driver. I forgot to check the bootlog which indeed implies that the file is still present and still loaded but, for some reason, fails.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello @TristanLeBoss, I did try to reinstall the cabs related to SoC but, iutool wasn't recognizing my phone. So, I was unable to install those two cabs. Is there any other way to install these cabs?


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

akhilkalwakurthy said:


> Hello @TristanLeBoss, I did try to reinstall the cabs related to SoC but, iutool wasn't recognizing my phone. So, I was unable to install those two cabs. Is there any other way to install these cabs?

Click to collapse



I have no idea  I just share "global ideas" to solve the problem as I never had a Windows phone 
I rely on others to give life to my ideas 

I am sure someone out there can tell you how to do it. @Enderneer was doing it so it should be possible.

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

Humm, maybe he was doing the other way around: he tried to manually upgrade 10 (Stable) to 10 (Preview). Go back to the posts in this thread whose date is around the 20 of april. Indeed, I isolated ~30 cabs which are mandatory to upgrade 10 (Stable) to 10 (Preview).


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

Here is 2 lists of cabs depending on the 10 (Stable) version you have. I think they were posted by Enderneer in the CAB lists post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805

Downloading them all (wget -i textfile.txt), removing the 2 SOC_Q8960 cabs and trying to install them all using ioutool. I think you can put all of them in a folder for ioutool to process them all at the same time.

I think Enderneer was trying to push them one by one which can be slow. But, what I wrote at that time may reduce the cab list:



> I think you can then skip the cabs with "_lang_" in their filenames (probably MUI packs); only keep the one from your language
> Same for the cabs containing "studyid" in their filename (used for statisctics purpose).
> Same for the one containing "ms_facebook", "ms_skype", "ms_commsmessagingglobal", "ms_commsenhancementglobal" (apps).
> You can probably skip the ones with "speech" (speech synthesis) and "input" (input methods... probably keyboards) in it: the old ones will probably works.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Here is 2 lists of cabs depending on the 10 (Stable) version you have. I think they were posted by Enderneer in the CAB lists post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805
> 
> Downloading them all (wget -i textfile.txt), removing the 2 SOC_Q8960 cabs and trying to install them all using ioutool. I think you can put all of them in a folder for ioutool to process them all at the same time.
> 
> I think Enderneer was trying to push them one by one which can be slow. But, what I wrote at that time may reduce the cab list:

Click to collapse



It was me that posted these cab lists.  Cause back then I tried to push cabs from a boot looping redstone build to my phone with a stable 10586 build on it, to try to find which cab or cabs was causing the boot loop. But I just got error messages when my phone was trying to install most cabs so I gave up.
I don't think Iutool can not be used on a boot looping phone, since it uses the OS on the phone to install the cabs.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> It was me that posted these cab lists.  Cause back then I tried to push cabs from a boot looping redstone build to my phone with a stable 10586 build on it, to try to find which cab or cabs was causing the boot loop. But I just got error messages when my phone was trying to install most cabs so I gave up.
> I don't think Iutool can not be used on a boot looping phone, since it uses the OS on the phone to install the cabs.

Click to collapse



Ah ah sorry. Do you remember which errors you got? Maybe the cabs have to be installed in a specific order... Did you try to put all the cabs in the same folder and ask ioutool to process them or you went to install them one by one?

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

Maybe we can just take the files out of the SOC_Q8960.MainOS cab file I linked and replace them directly on the bootlooping phone drive? Indeed, there is just 4 files:

      <DevicePath>\windows\System32\Drivers\SOCProdTest.sys</DevicePath>
      <CabPath>3_SOCProd.sys</CabPath>

      <DevicePath>\windows\System32\HalExtQ8660Timers.dll</DevicePath>
      <CabPath>2_HalExtQ.dll</CabPath>

      <DevicePath>\windows\System32\HalExtQ8x60Bam.dll</DevicePath>
      <CabPath>5_HalExtQ.dll</CabPath>

      <DevicePath>\windows\System32\HalExtQcAdm3Dma.dll</DevicePath>
      <CabPath>4_HalExtQ.dll</CabPath>

These files are signed so Windows should not complain.

I don't think the SOC_Q8960.UpdateOS cab is that important.


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Ah ah sorry. Do you remember which errors you got? Maybe the cabs have to be installed in a specific order... Did you try to put all the cabs in the same folder and ask ioutool to process them or you went to install them one by one?

Click to collapse



I remember there was some errors about not enough disk space, altough I did a hard reset before trying to push the cabs, so over 20 GB free on data partition. I tried to put all cabs in the folder, and just some cabs (different combinations) and also one by one. The phone did receive them and the errors came after or during the "prepare for update" process.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




TristanLeBoss said:


> Ah ah sorry. Do you remember which errors you got? Maybe the cabs have to be installed in a specific order... Did you try to put all the cabs in the same folder and ask ioutool to process them or you went to install them one by one?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I found out that the SOC_Q8960.UpdateOS cab from a bootlooping redstone build does not include the file Microsoft.SOC_QC8960.UpdateOS.reg, which is included in 10586 builds. This files puts the following entries into the register:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1001]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQ8660Timers.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1002]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQcAdm3Dma.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\OsExtensionDatabase\VEN_QCOM&DEV_1005]
"HalExtension"="HalExtQ8x60Bam.dll"

I just went back to a stable 10586 install on my phone and was planning to wait for newer redstone builds, it takes almost 1,5 - 2 hours to flash and boot a different build so this troubleshooting is a little time consuming  But I guess I can multitask when watching ice hockey WC to night.  Thanks a lot for your ideas!


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> I remember there was some errors about not enough disk space, altough I did a hard reset before trying to push the cabs, so over 20 GB free on data partition. I tried to put all cabs in the folder, and just some cabs (different combinations) and also one by one. The phone did receive them and the errors came after or during the "prepare for update" process.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry: I have no more ideas  I'm happy we made some improvements in our understanding of what actually happens and how WM10 works. Maybe someone will be able to build up on this.

If you (or someone else!) happen to re-upgrade your phone to a bootlooping version, you can check if these registry keys exists. You can also try to replace the driver files as explained earlier (especially the SOCProdTest.sys which seems to be different). There may be a copy of the file in the Windows\WinSxS folder also; if there is one, try to replace it also.

Enjoy hockey!


----------



## titi66200 (May 11, 2016)

Keys are in "arm_microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos1_xxxxxx.manifest" inside "microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs"


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Keys are in "arm_microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos1_xxxxxx.manifest" inside "microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs"

Click to collapse



Yes, I saw that too. I am almost sure the keys are also present in the registry (I think we already checked.) The only hope comes from the files which are different between the 10 (Stable) and 10 (Preview).

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

From the "man.dsm.xml" file, the registry file was suposed to be moved to "\windows\Packages\RegistryFiles\Microsoft.SOC_QC8960.UpdateOS.reg".

I don't know what is the "UpdateOS" partition. I just know it's a partition. In Windows 10 IoT, there is a UpdateOS.wim file located in "MainOS:\PROGRAMS\UpdateOS\UpdateOS.wim".


----------



## Enderneer (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Ah ah sorry. Do you remember which errors you got? Maybe the cabs have to be installed in a specific order... Did you try to put all the cabs in the same folder and ask ioutool to process them or you went to install them one by one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







I don't think they have to be installed in a specific order. I was able to push some cabs one by one and also a bunch in sets back then. While I was trying it, they released a new build, so I tried to get those cabs and restart the process with the new build. But it took longer than I had expected and now I'm too busy with work so I decided to wait until a more stable release comes out (that gets released to the slow ring). Great to see the progress you guys have made since then! I'll definitely try some of your suggestions when I have more time again.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

A new build is available: 10.0.10586.318

Try to grab the cabs URLs using Fiddler.

Someone at windowscentral.com reports that the build works with 1020.

"Using this build from insider preview on 1020 works perfectly. Feels smooth no issues."


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 11, 2016)

Ok, got the list of all the build 318 cabs: 994 in totals (156 useful cabs, 738 language cabs)! Your phone will only install some of them.

Supported SOCs: QC8909, QC8916, QC8952, QC8960, QC8960_alt_alt, QC8974, QC8994, QC8996, QC8x12, QC8x12_16k, QC8x26, QC8x26_16k

Some mystery: All SOCs have 2 cabs ( microsoft.soc_qcXXXX.mainos.cbs & microsoft.soc_qcXXXX.mainos.cbsu ) except the 8960 which have 2 more related to the UpdateOS partition (microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs &microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbsu).


----------



## dape16 (May 11, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> A new build is available: 10.0.10586.318
> 
> Try to grab the cabs URLs using Fiddler.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I updated to 10586.318 yesterday, since it is just a (small) update from 10586.242, (Threshold 2) it was not a big surprise that it was working.

I have installed the bootlooping 14332 on my phone again and have been trying to replace driver files etc. with files from build 14295. I thought it was better to use files from the last booting (but very buggy) redstone build instead of stable 10586. But no success. 
Sorry if my last post came out wrong, I am honestly thankful for your ideas, maybe it sounded like I was ironic, but I was not.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes, I updated to 10586.318 yesterday, since it is just a (small) update from 10586.242, (Threshold 2) it was not a big surprise that it was working.
> 
> I have installed the bootlooping 14332 on my phone again and have been trying to replace driver files etc. with files from build 14295. I thought it was better to use files from the last booting (but very buggy) redstone build instead of stable 10586. But no success.

Click to collapse



We had to try! If you did change the SOCProdTest file with the one from the working build and get the same video init error, I'm out of ideas  AT least, for now, the stable branch still works 



> Sorry if my last post came out wrong, I am honestly thankful for your ideas, maybe it sounded like I was ironic, but I was not.

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I got it that way  I am not an English native speaker myself...


----------



## SalaarZahid (May 12, 2016)

Hi guys was just wondering maybe the updates are being allowed by Microsoft servers. Maybe it isn't related to missing drivers in newer build or outdated cab files. When the Lumia Icon was again allowed in to the program Gabe said that THEY had changed the judging criteria for the pushing of updates to supported phones. Maybe it's just a back response from the Microsoft servers


----------



## djtonka (May 12, 2016)

yes they did, they changed the status from 2(forbiden) to 4(awaiting) or 1(released) meaning it is allowed by Microsoft servers and available to download but there is no Redstone  CAB's packages for specific SOC, not only main vendor MSMxxxx but whole version e.g. MSM8909.P6236.2.0 in case if you trying match more than one device to each other  based only on the same MSMxxxx.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 12, 2016)

hello guys, I tried to check for updates on my lumia 820 running windows 10 build 10586.318 (without changing any registry keys) using fiddler proxy. Update server sent a file "environment.cab" file and my phone said couldn't install updates. When I disconnect fiddler proxy, my phone says "no updates are available". I think this file is a response from windows update server. I may me wrong. I've attached the file. Here is the link to the file https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E724AC567CCD44BE!75463&authkey=!ACBVHxOSC8ZxlWU&ithint=file%2ccab

By the way, can anyone tell me how to boot into mass storage mode when my phone is bootlooping? wp internals is unable to identify my phone. Only windows device recovery tool detects it.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

akhilkalwakurthy said:


> hello guys, I tried to check for updates on my lumia 820 running windows 10 build 10586.318 (without changing any registry keys) using fiddler proxy. Update server sent a file "environment.cab" file and my phone said couldn't install updates. When I disconnect fiddler proxy, my phone says "no updates are available". I think this file is a response from windows update server. I may me wrong. I've attached the file. Here is the link to the file https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E724AC567CCD44BE!75463&authkey=!ACBVHxOSC8ZxlWU&ithint=file%2ccab
> 
> By the way, can anyone tell me how to boot into mass storage mode when my phone is bootlooping? wp internals is unable to identify my phone. Only windows device recovery tool detects it.

Click to collapse



I checked and it's just a file which tells your phone which Windows Update server to use but thanks for submitting it 

The server responsible for the Insider Previews is "wpflights.trafficmanager.net": it tells which version you can download.
For regular builds, the phone uses Windows Update. For Indiser Previews, I don't know if the builds are downloaded from Windows Update or from the WPFlights server.

There used to be a way to fake the answer (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...bile/howto-install-windows-10-phones-t3030105) from the WPFlights server but Microsoft added a check in the WIndows Insider app to be sure answers come from one of their server (they check the certificate).

If you want, you can install the latest old version which worked with this hack and send us the Fiddler log to see what happens because I think the old version will want to upgrade. If we can bypass the update check and use the old version of the app, the hack may be revived.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

Here is the lastest version without a certificate check.

For the geeks, the certificate check is done in UpdateProvisioning.exe\Microsoft.Phone.Flights.Models\UpdateProvisioningService.cs (decompile the file using ILSpy).

For newer versions, it may be possible to either remove the check ( UpdateProvisioningService.CheckServerCertificate(serverCertificate); ) or to change the certificate SHA1 ( private static readonly byte[][] AcceptedCertThumbprint = new byte[][] ) thanks to ILSpy + Reflexil but there may be problems with the app digital signature: I don't know if you can then install it. Or maybe install it and then patch the file on the drive (replace it).

( It's like the patch that someone made to enable Facebook Messenger under Android: you patch bytes. )


----------



## dape16 (May 12, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Here is the lastest version without a certificate check.
> 
> For the geeks, the certificate check is done in UpdateProvisioning.exe\Microsoft.Phone.Flights.Models\UpdateProvisioningService.cs (decompile the file using ILSpy).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there is no problem to install the latest insider builds on unsupported phones with the "old" registry hack.
Or am I misunderstanding what we are trying to achieve here? 

The device check in the insider app has nothing to do with the latest builds not booting.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Well, there is no problem to install the latest insider builds on unsupported phones with the "old" registry hack.
> Or am I misunderstanding what we are trying to achieve here?
> 
> The device check in the insider app has nothing to do with the latest builds not booting.

Click to collapse



You're right 

I just post that for the sake of information  Also, understanding the way the OS updates may be interesting. With the new version of the app, you can't anymore sniff the HTTPS traffic to the WPFlights server because Fiddler inserts a man in the middle and so change the SSL certificate the app sees.


----------



## dape16 (May 12, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> You're right
> 
> I just post that for the sake of information  Also, understanding the way the OS updates may be interesting. With the new version of the app, you can't anymore sniff the HTTPS traffic to the WPFlights server because Fiddler inserts a man in the middle and so change the SSL certificate the app sees.

Click to collapse



Thanks, all information is interesting, I didn't know that it is not possible to sniff the traffic any longer.

I wanted to clarify for @SalaarZahid that the insider app device check is not related to the boot loop.


----------



## titi66200 (May 12, 2016)

It would be nice to have the "UPDATEOS.wim" before the update and "UPDATEOS.wim" after the bootloop.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> It would be nice to have the "UPDATEOS.wim" before the update and "UPDATEOS.wim" after the bootloop.

Click to collapse



Do you know where is this file and how it's used/what's its purpose?


----------



## dape16 (May 12, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Do you know where is this file and how it's used/what's its purpose?

Click to collapse



I think that is an image which is triggered and loaded on the reboot during the update process. It has probably it's own kernel and acts like an small OS which is active during the cog wheel screen. I guess that's why it is only used in WP8/WM10 and not on the PC version, where the update process is different.

This way all the files including the Windows kernel can be overwritten/replaced during an update.


----------



## titi66200 (May 12, 2016)

It seems that "UPDATEOS.wim" is the same thing as "boot.wim" on a windows DVD.
Windows system loaded into ram.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 12, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> It would be nice to have the "UPDATEOS.wim" before the update and "UPDATEOS.wim" after the bootloop.

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. But how do we know when we are in MainOS or UpdateOS? I mean: when the phone crash with the video init error, are we in MainOS or in UpdateOS?

That's the question because the problem is probably not in MainOS but in UpdateOS instead...


----------



## dape16 (May 13, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Ok, thanks. But how do we know when we are in MainOS or UpdateOS? I mean: when the phone crash with the video init error, are we in MainOS or in UpdateOS?
> 
> That's the question because the problem is probably not in MainOS but in UpdateOS instead...

Click to collapse



When the phone starts bootlooping the update process are already finished, it has done a reboot and the cog wheels spin has completed. If it wasn't bootlooping it would just start up the phone.
I also think I noticed somewhere that it is the Windows Loader entry in BCD that's booting, not the UpdateOS which is another entry in BCD.
So my guess would be that it is unlikely a problem with the UpdateOS image. 

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------




titi66200 said:


> It would be nice to have the "UPDATEOS.wim" before the update and "UPDATEOS.wim" after the bootloop.

Click to collapse



I have uploaded them here if you want to take a look:

14295 UpdateOS.wim (booting) http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/lzHzoHMA/file.html

14322 UpdateOS.wim (bootlooping) http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/vdvW3fMY/file.html


----------



## raghulive (May 17, 2016)

anybody tried 14342.1001?
stuck at windows logo in updating 14342.1001(*for supported fast ring devices*),here is the fix:-
For some users, waiting 30-40 minutes didn't complete the install.  Looks like forcing a reboot will help in this situation.  If you have waited and the install did not continue, do the following:
Hold the Power + Volume Down keys for 11 seconds
The device will vibrate and reboot
Allow the device to reboot
Device should continue with installation
If the device again stops at the Windows logo screen, please leave the device connected to a charger and wait
This bug, while a bit painful to work through, does not break your device.  Please be patient during this update and your device will complete it as expected.
source


----------



## MagdI_I (May 17, 2016)

I have lumia 720. when I go to HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant I don't find BSPRelease or CorebuildID what should I do now.


----------



## dape16 (May 17, 2016)

MagdI_I said:


> I have lumia 720. when I go to HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant I don't find BSPRelease or CorebuildID what should I do now.

Click to collapse



You don't have to change that. I have been using the values from Lumia 830 and changing the ones under Platform should be enough.


----------



## s0rata (May 17, 2016)

so does this build run on old devices like lumia 920?


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 17, 2016)

dont think any new rs build will ever run on older devices again, but i have no time to check it


----------



## dape16 (May 17, 2016)

It is still boot looping.


----------



## raghulive (May 19, 2016)

dape16 said:


> It is still boot looping.

Click to collapse



any success with 14342 slow  ring?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## ngame (May 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> any success with 14342 slow  ring?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



slow ring builds are same as Fast Rings .
So if you get boot loop on fast ring you'll surely get boot loop again on slow ring too .


----------



## raghulive (May 19, 2016)

ngame said:


> slow ring builds are same as Fast Rings .
> So if you get boot loop on fast ring you'll surely get boot loop again on slow ring too .

Click to collapse



Actually 14342.1003 slow ring only for PC,i think boot-loop will be  in loop for future builds too.time for custom Redstone ROM, if any expert will do it


----------



## ngame (May 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Actually 14342.1003 slow ring only for PC,i think boot-loop will be  in loop for future builds too.time for custom Redstone ROM, if any expert will do it

Click to collapse



Yes we have to build custom ROMs maybe , but I can predict it will run in boot loop too . we have to first find a way to solve this issue then create a custom rom to make it easier to upgrade for everyone .


----------



## raghulive (May 20, 2016)

don't install patch update from 14342 to 14342.1003, instead of fixing bugs ,it creates touch unresponsive bug,blue tooth file transfer bug,multitasking bug


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2016)

Dual sim bug, gadgets bug, music bug...


----------



## JuangomezxD (May 20, 2016)

*Data phone testing*



TristanLeBoss said:


> Below is the list of the supported phones for Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview along with their CPU and GPU.
> 
> We end up with:
> CPUs: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8210, MSM8212, MSM8226, MSM8909, MSM8909 v2, MSM8916, MSM8926, MSM8974, MSM8974AA, MSM8974AC, MSM8992, MSM8994
> ...

Click to collapse



I could give PhoneManufacturer, PhoneManufacturerModelName, PhoneModelName, PhoneSocVersion and PhoneHardwareVariant BLU Win HD W510U or BLU Win JR  X130e, I have another model with Windows 8.1 and BLU WANT try as phone testing. I would appreciate it happen that.


----------



## raghulive (May 26, 2016)

14342.1004 fixed all bugs☺



Sent from mTalk


----------



## dlochab (May 26, 2016)

Anyone updated to build 14342.1004 on unsupported device ? 
Anyone can help with Lumia 625 unable to get on redstone. I m still on build 10586.318 even after the registry hack. 

P.s its not my main device so bugs not big deal.


----------



## ngame (May 26, 2016)

raghulive said:


> 14342.1004 fixed all bugs☺
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



What do you mean ? you mean we are able to install it on unsupported phones ?


----------



## julioasjd (May 26, 2016)

*PLISS*



raghulive said:


> first uninstall  vcReg.
> then  try to change insider ring ,like slow <==> Fast            (or)       Fast <==>Slow and rebbot,
> then redeploy vcreg,now it will work

Click to collapse




Hello, I am new to this forum, but hey I could learn a few things, I have a lumia 635 512 ram, and want to install W10 Mobile Redstone, but I eh messed with the registry and not eh able, not eh updated + extra info, I can said than done, since I can not find anything to help me, to build 10586.107 user insider, clever and have interop unlock tool tools as root, custompdf, and vcREG


----------



## raghulive (May 27, 2016)

ngame said:


> What do you mean ? you mean we are able to install it on unsupported phones ?

Click to collapse







No,there is still bootloop.its about sypported insiders had many bugs with 14342.1003,now fixed and battery life improved

Sent from mTalk


----------



## raghulive (May 27, 2016)

julioasjd said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, but hey I could learn a few things, I have a lumia 635 512 ram, and want to install W10 Mobile Redstone, but I eh messed with the registry and not eh able, not eh updated + extra info, I can said than done, since I can not find anything to help me, to build 10586.107 user insider, clever and have interop unlock tool tools as root, custompdf, and vcREG

Click to collapse













Even after editing registry values correctly,the update is not showing even for slow ring ,something is internally updated to prevent from getting update,still anybody succeed with getting redstone slow ring with unsupported device?



Sent from mTalk


----------



## ernydavid04 (May 27, 2016)

Is this guide still working on lumia 620?


----------



## ngame (May 28, 2016)

ernydavid04 said:


> Is this guide still working on lumia 620?

Click to collapse



Take a look back on latest posts here . 
No


----------



## x2wolf (May 29, 2016)

Should I install the latest build 10.0.14342.1004 on my Lumia 1020?
Will I get Bootloop?
If yes..is there any fix for it?


----------



## dape16 (May 29, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Should I install the latest build 10.0.14342.1004 on my Lumia 1020?
> Will I get Bootloop?
> If yes..is there any fix for it?

Click to collapse



Yes you will get bootloop. No there is no fix.


----------



## x2wolf (May 29, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes you will get bootloop. No there is no fix.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply 
Is there any way to get the last stable build?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 29, 2016)

if you apply to the release preview ring you can get Build 10586 on your unsupported x20 phone, like I did to get it on my 1320


----------



## x2wolf (May 29, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes you will get bootloop. No there is no fix.

Click to collapse



Finally Installed the 14925.1005 build 
but facing few issues like Wifii Not working some times.
Can't enable Mobile data  But the worst thing is that can't zoom in camera in camera app  having a Lumia 1020 and can't use camera properly is the worst thing for me 
Btw how to install heycortana?
I can't deploy it. it gives me error


----------



## dape16 (May 29, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Finally Installed the 14925.1005 build
> but facing few issues like Wifii Not working some times.
> Can't enable Mobile data  But the worst thing is that can't zoom in camera in camera app  having a Lumia 1020 and can't use camera properly is the worst thing for me
> Btw how to install heycortana?
> I can't deploy it. it gives me error

Click to collapse



Yes, the 14295 build is very unstable at my Lumia 1020 too.  You better install the latest threshold build, it's much more usable.


----------



## titi66200 (May 29, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Finally Installed the 14925.1005 build

Click to collapse





dape16 said:


> Yes, the 14925 build is very unstable at my Lumia 1020 too.  You better install the latest threshold build, it's much more usable.

Click to collapse



No bootloop on lumia 1020


----------



## dape16 (May 29, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> No bootloop on lumia 1020

Click to collapse



Yes, no bootloop but too much bugs to use. At least on my 1020. And the last booting redstone build is 14295, not 14925.


----------



## titi66200 (May 29, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes, no bootloop but too much bugs to use. At least on my 1020. And the last booting redstone build is 14295, not 14925.

Click to collapse



Why you says
"Yes, the *14925 build* is very unstable at my Lumia 1020 too. You better install the latest threshold build, it's much more usable."


----------



## dape16 (May 29, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Why you says
> "Yes, the *14925 build* is very unstable at my Lumia 1020 too. You better install the latest threshold build, it's much more usable."

Click to collapse



If you read the previous posts you can see that I was answering a person who said he had installed 14925 and then I did the same typo too in my answer. There is no 14925 build, just the 14295 build which is the last redstone build that is booting on x2x-devices but has too much bugs to be usable.


----------



## raghulive (May 30, 2016)

dape16 said:


> If you read the previous posts you can see that I was answering a person who said he had installed 14925 and then I did the same typo too in my answer. There is no 14925 build, just the 14295 build which is the last redstone build that is booting on x2x-devices but has too much bugs to be usable.

Click to collapse







>143Xx Gives bootloop ,there will be 14295 to update with many bugs in slow ring ,till it replace by some 143xx build

Sent from mTalk


----------



## raghulive (May 31, 2016)

14342.1004 live now in slow ring,anybody escape from boot loop?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## augustinionut (May 31, 2016)

Still have dual sim celular data bug.


----------



## shahidkazi (Jun 1, 2016)

Stuck with boot loop on Lumia 1320 with the 14342.1004 build. Anyone managed to install it ?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jun 1, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, all spoofed old devices which arent supported officially dont work anymore with newer redstone builds and will most likely never work again cause they removed the support for the old socs.

maybe sometime in the future someone will figure out something, but i wont bet on it


----------



## x2wolf (Jun 1, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, all spoofed old devices which arent supported officially dont work anymore with newer redstone builds and will most likely never work again cause they removed the support for the old socs.
> 
> maybe sometime in the future someone will figure out something, but i wont bet on it

Click to collapse



I don't think they have removed the support for old SOC's.
Actually the build itself has issues. Even bootloops are found on the supported device. Even after installing the build the Windows insider gets locked, means can't switch the rings.
So they have decided not to release any build unless and until they figure out this issue.


----------



## shahidkazi (Jun 2, 2016)

Build 14356 is out. If someone manages to get it on an older device, let us know


----------



## cooldude20000 (Jun 2, 2016)

*windows 10 unsupported*



shahidkazi said:


> build 14356 is out. If someone manages to get it on an older device, let us know

Click to collapse



i got it working on a 635 512mb ram phone using the 1gb ram registry information also got it working on my 520


----------



## dape16 (Jun 2, 2016)

cooldude20000 said:


> i got it working on a 635 512mb ram phone using the 1gb ram registry information also got it working on my 520

Click to collapse



Are you running the latest 14356 build on a Lumia 520? Or the older threshold builds (10586)?


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

cooldude20000 said:


> i got it working on a 635 512mb ram phone using the 1gb ram registry information also got it working on my 520

Click to collapse



so this build is working on unsupported devices?


----------



## cooldude20000 (Jun 2, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Are you running the latest 14356 build on a Lumia 520? Or the older threshold builds (10586)?

Click to collapse



i installed 10586.107 then went to 10586.318 then 338 then done the registry hack and it showed me the build 14342.1004 so i installed that then enrolled back into the fast ring and got the build 14356

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




dape16 said:


> Are you running the latest 14356 build on a Lumia 520? Or the older threshold builds (10586)?

Click to collapse



i have it on the 635 512mb device its still installing on the 520 but build 14342.1004 worked fine on the 520 after a couple of reboots

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




s0rata said:


> so this build is working on unsupported devices?

Click to collapse



well on my 635 512mb one yes it is installed and running fine i also got it on the 520 just waiting for the update to finish installing its on the spinning gears now

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




s0rata said:


> so this build is working on unsupported devices?

Click to collapse



well it looks like the 520 was a success because its migrating data now on step 9 of 9 and now its on the home screen running fine


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

cooldude20000 said:


> i installed 10586.107 then went to 10586.318 then 338 then done the registry hack and it showed me the build 14342.1004 so i installed that then enrolled back into the fast ring and got the build 14356
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you said that you use 1GB ram information, so maybe it might be a trick.


----------



## cooldude20000 (Jun 2, 2016)

s0rata said:


> you said that you use 1GB ram information, so maybe it might be a trick.

Click to collapse



i used a trick for both the phones i used the registry infromation phone manufacturer phone model name and it tricked it into thinking its the 635 with 1GB ram


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

cooldude20000 said:


> i used a trick for both the phones i used the registry infromation phone manufacturer phone model name and it tricked it into thinking its the 635 with 1GB ram

Click to collapse



ok, let's me try and update the information later. Hope this will work. Thank


----------



## cooldude20000 (Jun 2, 2016)

s0rata said:


> ok, let's me try and update the information later. Hope this will work. Thank

Click to collapse



ill get back 2 use if anything happens


----------



## dailyshindigs (Jun 2, 2016)

cooldude20000 said:


> i installed 10586.107 then went to 10586.318 then 338 then done the registry hack and it showed me the build 14342.1004 so i installed that then enrolled back into the fast ring and got the build 14356
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you post screenshots? also, have the previous issues like non-working camera, wifi, etc been resolved in this hacked build? let us know. thanks.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

*Windows 10 mobile build 14356 is working for Unsupport devices*

Ok, so I have install the latest Redstone build on my Lumia 920. 
Right now it is migrating data (7 steps).

Thank @cooldude20000 for information. 

Here is what i have done for hacking the registry. 
Instead of using Lumia 950 information, I use Lumia 635 (1GB):
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-974_1193
PhoneModelName: Lumia 635
PhoneHardwareCariant: RM-974

Edited
Now done installing. Seem working so fine.

*Here are what issue I found: *
Brightness is not working. 
Glance screen is missing. 
Battery draining so fast. 

Wifi and Camera is working fine.


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm on 10586.318 on my Lumia 635 (512MB) and it won't let me update to 10586.338 , which is what I think is preventing me from accessing Redstone.  My targeting info is that listed in the above post, but no update. Any ideas?
UPDATE: Changed my ring to release preview and 10586.338 is currently downloading. Next stop after gjis update is Redstone ?


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

beneathwithme said:


> Hi, I'm on 10586.318 on my Lumia 635 (512MB) and it won't let me update to 10586.338 , which is what I think is preventing me from accessing Redstone.  My targeting info is that listed in the above post, but no update. Any ideas?
> UPDATE: Changed my ring to release preview and 10586.338 is currently downloading. Next stop after gjis update is Redstone ��

Click to collapse




Lumia 632(512MB) is not in the supported list. So you have to use the trick to get the update, I believe.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------


----------



## x2wolf (Jun 2, 2016)

Install the latest build on Lumia 1020.
All working fine.


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 2, 2016)

OMG! So can we install rs builds again??
I faked my 630 (512mb ram) as 636 with 1gb ram and upgraded via upgrade advisor. It still thinks my phone is Lumia 636. Do I need to change something or just get into the fast ring?


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 2, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Install the latest build on Lumia 1020.
> All working fine.

Click to collapse



What modifications did you use to get it?
And any problem with it yet?


----------



## ngame (Jun 2, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> OMG! So can we install rs builds again??
> I faked my 630 (512mb ram) as 636 with 1gb ram and upgraded via upgrade advisor. It still thinks my phone is Lumia 636. Do I need to change something or just get into the fast ring?

Click to collapse



Yes you need to only set your ring in windows insider app as fast


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 2, 2016)

s0rata said:


> *Windows 10 mobile build 14356 is working for Unsupport devices*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







How bad is the battery drain? Is the phone still useable (compared to 10586) or would you say I should wait for a few builds?


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> How bad is the battery drain? Is the phone still useable (compared to 10586) or would you say I should wait for a few builds?

Click to collapse



well, it is still usable. But if u don't want to face this issue, I recommend u install the one from slow ring.


----------



## Satirus (Jun 2, 2016)

not working on lumia 520. Did the above trick to be recognized as lumia 635 (1GB).


----------



## s0rata (Jun 2, 2016)

Satirus said:


> not working on lumia 520. Did the above trick to be recognized as lumia 635 (1GB).

Click to collapse



Bootloop problem?


----------



## Satirus (Jun 2, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Bootloop problem?

Click to collapse



Well, i just can't get any build doing that trick.


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 2, 2016)

ngame said:


> Yes you need to only set your ring in windows insider app as fast

Click to collapse



Tried with both slow and fast rings and couldn't get any build.
Changed keys with 635 and still same. Do I need to upgrade yo 10586.338 first? I'm on .318 now.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 2, 2016)

Build 14356 works on my L820... But isn't work cellular data...


----------



## dape16 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this a surprise or what!  I thought we could forget any newer redstone builds on our x2x devices.
I can confirm that the 14356 is working on Lumia 1020. But it has some bugs like cellular data not working, freezing Store and other apps and high battery drain. I did a restore but it did freeze during the welcome wizard, just like on 14295, and there was no way to finish the wizard. So now I am back at 10586.

During the update to the 14356 build I noticed that it downloaded two updates, build 14356 and build 14291.


----------



## Satirus (Jun 2, 2016)

I am in doubt about 512 ram devices. Didn't see any pictures about it. Tried so hard on my lumia 520 and nothing found.


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 2, 2016)

Installed 10586.338 and tried both rings. No luck.
I have 630 and tried with 635 keys.


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 2, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Installed 10586.338 and tried both rings. No luck.
> I have 630 and tried with 635 keys.

Click to collapse



I've been trying on my 635 (512MB) for 2 days with no luck. Is it because I installed 10586.338 via insider instead of via upgrade advisor? This is frustrating me


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Well, i just can't get any build doing that trick.

Click to collapse



Maybe there is mistake when u do the trick. Check if you put the wrong information?


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Maybe there is mistake when u do the trick. Check if you put the wrong information?

Click to collapse



Added all the 830s info. Every category. No change.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

beneathwithme said:


> Added all the 830s info. Every category. No change.

Click to collapse



Have u try to change 
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease 
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID?
If not, then u may refer to the first page of this post. May be u need to do two more steps.


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Have u try to change
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID?
> If not, then u may refer to the first page of this post. May be u need to do two more steps.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I tried those. I even made a CorebuildID subkey, all to no avail


----------



## shgleb94 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello to everyone.
Yesterday installed 14356 following instruction on my Lumia 920. After installation there was data transfer, 8 steps. It stopped on 2 step showing 100% and not going to 3rd. I waited for half an hour, then rebooted phone, and there 6 steps left, which completed very fast.
After that there was no problems for some time. I installed all needed apps, downloaded som new songs. Then Groove Music started to crash. It opens when i tap on the icon, but then nothing I can do, screen don't react to my taps and app shuts down after a 7-10 seconds. I tried to open music from File Manager, and Groove opened it, but didn't show any info, just playing. 
For now, it's the only one problem I faced. But it's important for me.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

shgleb94 said:


> Hello to everyone.
> Yesterday installed 14356 following instruction on my Lumia 920. After installation there was data transfer, 8 steps. It stopped on 2 step showing 100% and not going to 3rd. I waited for half an hour, then rebooted phone, and there 6 steps left, which completed very fast.
> After that there was no problems for some time. I installed all needed apps, downloaded som new songs. Then Groove Music started to crash. It opens when i tap on the icon, but then nothing I can do, screen don't react to my taps and app shuts down after a 7-10 seconds. I tried to open music from File Manager, and Groove opened it, but didn't show any info, just playing.
> For now, it's the only one problem I faced. But it's important for me.

Click to collapse



Maybe soft reset will help.


----------



## shahidkazi (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Maybe soft reset will help.

Click to collapse



Managed to install 14356 on my Lumia 1320. So far the only issue i see is Here Maps and Here Drive not working (which is a known issue for Redstone builds - with working fixes). The battery seems to be draining quick but again most RedStone builds people have mentioned that battery drains quick for the first couple of days and then eases out. So will wait it out.

So far the build is behaving far better than the Release Preview Build which was freezing 2-3 times a day. will run this for a few days and post more information.


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 3, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Managed to install 14356 on my Lumia 1320. So far the only issue i see is Here Maps and Here Drive not working (which is a known issue for Redstone builds - with working fixes). The battery seems to be draining quick but again most RedStone builds people have mentioned that battery drains quick for the first couple of days and then eases out. So will wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> So far the build is behaving far better than the Release Preview Build which was freezing 2-3 times a day. will run this for a few days and post more information.

Click to collapse







Did you use the Lumia 635 settings or the Lumia 950/XL settings?


----------



## shahidkazi (Jun 3, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Did you use the Lumia 635 settings or the Lumia 950/XL settings?

Click to collapse



I used Lumia 735 settings


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 3, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> I used Lumia 735 settings

Click to collapse













Did you put in "Lumia 735" or "Lumia 735 4G" as the PhoneModelName?



Edit: Never mind. It's downloading now 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ramrajlg (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> *Windows 10 mobile build 14356 is working for Unsupport devices*
> 
> Ok, so I have install the latest Redstone build on my Lumia 920.
> Right now it is migrating data (7 steps).
> ...

Click to collapse



am still not getting update on my 520


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 3, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Install the latest build on Lumia 1020.
> All working fine.

Click to collapse



Which settings did you use? Cellular data working?


----------



## ramrajlg (Jun 3, 2016)

*failed on my 520 (14356.1000 rb)*

Tried those settings of Lumia 635, and failed, didnt work with 950 settings either, eagerly waiting for a new tweak


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

ramrajlg said:


> Tried those settings of Lumia 635, and failed, didnt work with 950 settings either, eagerly waiting for a new tweak

Click to collapse



Have you check whether the value is written and it changes in the About. Or maybe you mistype something? Try to double check to see the error from the start. If not refer to page 1, because there are a few more steps to do if you don't see the update. And make sure you choose the slow or fast ring.


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Have you check whether the value is written and it changes in the About. Or maybe you mistype something? Try to double check to see the error from the start. If not refer to page 1, because there are a few more steps to do if you don't see the update. And make sure you choose the slow or fast ring.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, this isn't about mistyping or something. This is about ram. I tried with 635 (1gb), 950xl, 830 and 735 keys but none of them worked. Can't get the update.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Unfortunately, this isn't about mistyping or something. This is about ram. I tried with 635 (1gb), 950xl, 830 and 735 keys but none of them worked. Can't get the update.

Click to collapse



But s.o did make it work on lumia 520. I doubt that.


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> But s.o did make it work on lumia 520. I doubt that.

Click to collapse



That's reliving to hear.
I'm including screenshots of my About and Extras+Info. Hopefully you can point out if I was doing something wrong.
(also sakurasou...rly?)
<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/37bAH"><a href="//imgur.com/a/37bAH">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
http://imgur.com/a/37bAH


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 3, 2016)

Hmm it downloads on my phone, but after "preparing to install" gets to around 100%, I get the message "Updates are available, but we temporarily need 1.x GB of space to download. Remove some things you don't need right now and we'll try again." and tells me to go to storage.
Storage says I have 4.3 GB of 8 GB used under phone storage. So it should be plenty of space.

Has anyone encountered this issue and found a fix that doesn't involve a hard reset?
I have full FS access enabled. Does anyone know where the old update files download to?


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 3, 2016)

s0rata said:


> But s.o did make it work on lumia 520. I doubt that.

Click to collapse



But he didn't post any screenshot nor said how he did it.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 3, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> But he didn't post any screenshot nor said how he did it.

Click to collapse



Well, he said he had it work. So you may wanna ask him what he did.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 3, 2016)

Installed 14356.1000 on Lumia 1020 but can"t deploy Xap.


----------



## dape16 (Jun 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Installed 14356.1000 on Lumia 1020 but can"t deploy Xap.

Click to collapse



I had no problem with deploying apps on 14356. Have you activated developer mode?


----------



## shgleb94 (Jun 4, 2016)

shgleb94 said:


> Hello to everyone.
> Yesterday installed 14356 following instruction on my Lumia 920. After installation there was data transfer, 8 steps. It stopped on 2 step showing 100% and not going to 3rd. I waited for half an hour, then rebooted phone, and there 6 steps left, which completed very fast.
> After that there was no problems for some time. I installed all needed apps, downloaded som new songs. Then Groove Music started to crash. It opens when i tap on the icon, but then nothing I can do, screen don't react to my taps and app shuts down after a 7-10 seconds. I tried to open music from File Manager, and Groove opened it, but didn't show any info, just playing.
> For now, it's the only one problem I faced. But it's important for me.

Click to collapse



The problem didn't go after soft reset, did hard.
Saw on previous pages that someone had the same problem after installing 6tag. I installed official version instead of Rudy's app and for now phone's okay.
Problems:
Noticed a problem with market: when you download more than one app, after the first app downloaded second is not downloading in 50% chance. So I had to install all the apps one by one.


----------



## x2wolf (Jun 4, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> Which settings did you use? Cellular data working?

Click to collapse



I used the same setting as of 950 Xl and didn't check the mobile data as I don't use it as my daily driver 
Will check and let you know 



titi66200 said:


> Installed 14356.1000 on Lumia 1020 but can"t deploy Xap.

Click to collapse



Yes I also can't deploy app 
Also my phone can't charge 
It boots and dies again.  Kept for charge since last 1 hr but same thing happens. It boots and then shutsdown


----------



## ngame (Jun 4, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> I used the same setting as of 950 Xl and didn't check the mobile data as I don't use it as my daily driver
> Will check and let you know
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you have charging problems turn you phone off , press and hold VolUp and connect your phone to charger .
still hold Vol Up now you can see a gear with a lightning . you can easily charge your phone in this state


----------



## s0rata (Jun 4, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> I used the same setting as of 950 Xl and didn't check the mobile data as I don't use it as my daily driver
> Will check and let you know
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this problem since build 14295, and i thought my usb port is dead. so i use Wireless charging instead. But when i do hard reset, it works again.

And the problem with deploying xap is a bug. 
http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/windo...-photos-cant-be-set-as-lockscreen-backgrounf/


----------



## x2wolf (Jun 4, 2016)

ngame said:


> if you have charging problems turn you phone off , press and hold VolUp and connect your phone to charger .
> still hold Vol Up now you can see a gear with a lightning . you can easily charge your phone in this state

Click to collapse





s0rata said:


> I had this problem since build 14295, and i thought my usb port is dead. so i use Wireless charging instead. But when i do hard reset, it works again.
> 
> And the problem with deploying xap is a bug.
> http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/windo...-photos-cant-be-set-as-lockscreen-backgrounf/

Click to collapse



Got back to Windows 8.1 and it fixed automatically. 
But now facing problem with the camera  I hear continuous BEEP Sound while i use it  
I think the Image stabilization is damaged


----------



## raghulive (Jun 4, 2016)

shgleb94 said:


> The problem didn't go after soft reset, did hard.Saw on previous pages that someone had the same problem after installing 6tag. I installed official version instead of Rudy's app and for now phone's okay.
> Problems:Noticed a problem with market: when you download more than one app, after the first app downloaded second is not downloading in 50% chance. So I had to install all the apps one by one.

Click to collapse



Apps crashing is still there even after reset  in supported devices also.its a bug ,store is completly buggy in every function ,store had an update but not showing to all,they need to fix store,lock screen also camera button still there after unlocking,we need to bare this build & need to report in feedback.

   atleast finally we got redstone build again ,battery ,standby time and snappy usage had been improved greatly in this build if we get out from bugs with soft reset & updating apps, but store is completly not working, hope they fix soon


----------



## shgleb94 (Jun 4, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Apps crashing is still there even after reset  in supported devices also.its a bug ,store is completly buggy in every function ,store had an update but not showing to all,they need to fix store,lock screen also camera button still there after unlocking,we need to bare this build & need to report in feedback.
> 
> atleast finally we got redstone build again ,battery ,standby time and snappy usage had been improved greatly in this build if we get out from bugs with soft reset & updating apps, but store is completly not working, hope they fix soon

Click to collapse



Yeah, also noticed problem with lock screen. 

Was afraid that language packs won't be downloaded but installed it today.

Also, how turn on the flash in standart camera app? And for what there's hdr button? It's not working.


----------



## s0rata (Jun 4, 2016)

The bug when installing the keyboard is gone. Finally i got my keyboard.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 4, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Installed 14356.1000 on Lumia 1020 but can"t deploy Xap.

Click to collapse



any other problems? charging and mobile data ok? I want to test the new build on my daily driver. I have tried nearly all builds until first build with reboot bug. now still using 8.1 but if charging and cellular data works, I will give 14356 a try.


----------



## kkruglov (Jun 4, 2016)

anyone have luck with 630? 

if yes, what registry stuff did you use?


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 4, 2016)

If I revert back to 8.1, change registry and select fast ring, which build will I get? TH2 or RS?


----------



## kkruglov (Jun 4, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> If I revert back to 8.1, change registry and select fast ring, which build will I get? TH2 or RS?

Click to collapse



i'm pretty sure that th2 is only in release preview ring. you should get rs from slow/fast


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 4, 2016)

kkruglov said:


> i'm pretty sure that th2 is only in release preview ring. you should get rs from slow/fast

Click to collapse



I have 630 like you. I've been trying to get rs but I couldn't get any update. So I'm planning to try this and see if it works.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 4, 2016)

ramrajlg said:


> Tried those settings of Lumia 635, and failed, didnt work with 950 settings either, eagerly waiting for a new tweak

Click to collapse



It seems to be a pretty random bug.
I changed my Lumia 1320 registry settings to those of Lumia 735 4G and the RS update started downloading.
But it kept failing to install with a low storage error (even though I had plenty of free space). So then I hard reset my phone, applied the Lumia 735 settings again and updated to the latest release preview build (hoping that one wouldn't have the low storage bug). Now I've re-enrolled into fast ring and it won't find the RS update at all.

EDIT: And now I changed it from "Lumia 735 4G" (which worked before but stopped working after the hard reset) to "Lumia 735" and now it seems to be working again. Maybe it has something to do with the battery state of charge?


---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

@raghulive it might be a good idea to update the tutorial with a warning not to hard reset an unsupported phone on 14356. If the xap deployment bug also applies to wpvdeployer, people will lose the ability to deploy vcreg and change the registry values for future updates.


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 4, 2016)

I reverted back to 8.1, changed keys and enrolled to fast ring. It says W10 is here. How can I know it's rs or not?


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 4, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I reverted back to 8.1, changed keys and enrolled to fast ring. It says W10 is here. How can I know it's rs or not?

Click to collapse



I don't think there is a way to check, just install it. Worst case scenario you still have TH2


----------



## justbearcause (Jun 4, 2016)

Just installed 14356 on my L1020. Can't check for updates in Store and glance screen is lost. Seems like registry hive that is responsive for glance (HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/lpm) has got completely removed. Otherwise, cellular data is working and battery is charging successfully. Overall performance is seems pretty smooth.


----------



## uniaoti (Jun 4, 2016)

Ola, e se eu por o do lumia 640 xl RM-1064, FUNCIONA NO LUMIA 1320?


----------



## dape16 (Jun 4, 2016)

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## ngame (Jun 4, 2016)

justbearcause said:


> Just installed 14356 on my L1020. Can't check for updates in Store and glance screen is lost. Seems like registry hive that is responsive for glance (HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/lpm) has got completely removed. Otherwise, cellular data is working and battery is charging successfully. Overall performance is seems pretty smooth.

Click to collapse



Glance Screen moved to settings -> personalization


----------



## justbearcause (Jun 4, 2016)

ngame said:


> Glance Screen moved to settings -> personalization

Click to collapse



It doesn't shows up here after update. After setting HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/lpm/Enabled to 1 (DWORD 32) glance screen page shows up in Extras but it is still empty — imgur.com/JLDCVv6


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 4, 2016)

Any way to fix cellular data?


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 4, 2016)

And now, I am stucked on .107.
No rs on both rings. So, I am sure that means no rs for 512 mb devices.


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 4, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Managed to install 14356 on my Lumia 1320. So far the only issue i see is Here Maps and Here Drive not working (which is a known issue for Redstone builds - with working fixes). The battery seems to be draining quick but again most RedStone builds people have mentioned that battery drains quick for the first couple of days and then eases out. So will wait it out.
> 
> So far the build is behaving far better than the Release Preview Build which was freezing 2-3 times a day. will run this for a few days and post more information.

Click to collapse



Where can I find the fix for Here Maps + Here Drive?


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have installed the build on my Lumia 1020, used 950 XL model name. So far no issues after hardreset and one soft reset. Battery has shown 0% and wifi could not be activated before the soft reset. now installing apps and maps. Looking very good so far. Charging and cellular data working, just glance screen is not working right now.


----------



## raghulive (Jun 5, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I have installed the build on my Lumia 1020, used 950 XL model name. So far no issues after hardreset and one soft reset. Battery has shown 0% and wifi could not be activated before the soft reset. now installing apps and maps. Looking very good so far. Charging and cellular data working, just glance screen is not working right now.

Click to collapse





glance screen and lock screen completly mess in this build for all devices and they eating battery too



Sent from mTalk


----------



## raghulive (Jun 5, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Any way to fix cellular data?

Click to collapse



try to create new APN with your network Accessing point name in simsettings=>add an Internet APN,hope this will work

Sent from mTalk


----------



## raghulive (Jun 5, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> [/COLOR]@raghulive it might be a good idea to update the tutorial with a warning not to hard reset an unsupported phone on 14356. If the xap deployment bug also applies to wpvdeployer, people will lose the ability to deploy vcreg and change the registry values for future updates.

Click to collapse



its not only on unsupported device ,happend in my 1520 ,eventually upon usage most other bugs are fixing on its own.other bugs will soon be fixed in patch update,anyway adding the warning







Sent from mTalk


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 5, 2016)

raghulive said:


> try to create new APN with your network Accessing point name in simsettings=>add an Internet APN,hope this will work
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



I can't access to mobile data settings ...


----------



## raghulive (Jun 5, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> I can't access to mobile data settings ...

Click to collapse



If your device is dual sim,its known bug

try this dul sim app

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/smart-dual-sim/9nblggh2jxj3


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 5, 2016)

raghulive said:


> If your device is dual sim,its known bug

Click to collapse



Its a L820, mono sim...


----------



## tmingcheung (Jun 5, 2016)

May I know if the hotspot function is normal on lock screen for Lumia 1020 on the latest rs build?  thanks!


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 6, 2016)

I have two sim, with one of them operate mobile data but not the other , the worst is that the main sim is that it does not work .


----------



## shahidkazi (Jun 6, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Where can I find the fix for Here Maps + Here Drive?

Click to collapse



Found this online:
If you HardReset your device and maps not working follow below steps
1) Deploy vcReg (go to slow ring if you are unable to deply vcReg and re-try)
2) Enable full file system access via vcReg Check LiveInterop click OK to enable Live Full FS deploy WPtweaks(@kwanice); look for FS Access; enable it restart and connect to PC)
3) Delete below files in PC with Full System access.
Phone :Windows\System32\Provisioning\Microsoft\MPAP_Micr osoft.WindowsMaps_003.provxml
Phone rograms\CommonFiles\Xaps\Microsoft.WindowsMaps.S tub.appxbundle
Phone:\Programs\CommonFiles\Xaps\Microsoft.Windows Maps_License.xml

Now reset the phone and you can download maps and wait while it restores data (takes more time).


----------



## ramrajlg (Jun 6, 2016)

s0rata said:


> Have you check whether the value is written and it changes in the About. Or maybe you mistype something? Try to double check to see the error from the start. If not refer to page 1, because there are a few more steps to do if you don't see the update. And make sure you choose the slow or fast ring.

Click to collapse



i just left, that build has some deployment bugs, ill wait for next rs build


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 6, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Found this online:
> If you HardReset your device and maps not working follow below steps
> 1) Deploy vcReg (go to slow ring if you are unable to deply vcReg and re-try)
> 2) Enable full file system access via vcReg Check LiveInterop click OK to enable Live Full FS deploy WPtweaks(@kwanice); look for FS Access; enable it restart and connect to PC)
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a fix for Microsoft Maps, though. Not Here maps.
After updating, Here Maps and Here Drive+ uninstalled on my phone, since Here dropped support for Windows 10 Mobile. And I can't download them from the store anymore. I thought you meant a fix like getting the old Here Maps xap (which runs on Threshold) working on Redstone.


----------



## XboxProMan (Jun 6, 2016)

I am unable to open apps like Whatsapp, Amazon, Groove Music after redstone update on my Lumia 1020. Also, the mail app opens but does not show any email content when I open any mail from the inbox.

But, as soon as *I remove my SIM card* from the device all the apps *start working fine* and also the mail app starts working great. Really don't know what issue it has with my SIM card.


----------



## ibbbo (Jun 6, 2016)

I also faces a lot of issues with latest Redstone build from fast ring on Lumia 928:
- Mobile Data isn't working - data settings doesn't open; data toggle on quick actions hang, when trying to push it (restart is required)
- Store isn't working properly - it opens, but can't install apps, nor to update existing ones
- Groove Music kicks me off while initialization screen
- Glance screen disappeared from everywhere (the screen while sleep, as well from the settings)
- probably more bugs....

I didn't perform a hard reset, due to the XAP's deployment bug, so will wait for next release.
The important is that there's no bootloop at this point.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 7, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> May I know if the hotspot function is normal on lock screen for Lumia 1020 on the latest rs build?  thanks!

Click to collapse



finally working with 14356 on my Lumia 1020! all old builds stopped hotspot if lockscreen was activated.

Glance Screen not working at all and Lumia Camera needs much more time to start than on Win 8.1 but everything else seems to be fine. Battery life also ok


----------



## tmingcheung (Jun 7, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> finally working with 14356 on my Lumia 1020! all old builds stopped hotspot if lockscreen was activated.
> 
> Glance Screen not working at all and Lumia Camera needs much more time to start than on Win 8.1 but everything else seems to be fine. Battery life also ok

Click to collapse



Indeed, I installed 10586.338 into my Lumia 1020 and the hotspot now works, too!


----------



## ngame (Jun 7, 2016)

I installed this build on my L950XL Dual sim
only I have some issues in running apps like groove and cellular + sim
but when I eject my 2nd sim all things works nice


----------



## everesee (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone tried latest build with Lumia 925?

Any issues with Whatsapp?
Cellular data working?


----------



## Criminal90 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> finally working with 14356 on my Lumia 1020! all old builds stopped hotspot if lockscreen was activated.
> 
> Glance Screen not working at all and Lumia Camera needs much more time to start than on Win 8.1 but everything else seems to be fine. Battery life also ok

Click to collapse



How are you installed lumia camera in the last build? Sideloading app is broken


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 8, 2016)

Criminal90 said:


> How are you installed lumia camera in the last build? Sideloading app is broken

Click to collapse



Check your library in store. there you can still find and download it


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 8, 2016)

Build 14361 available in fast ring!!


----------



## XboxProMan (Jun 8, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Build 14361 available in fast ring!!

Click to collapse



Not able to download. Stuck at 0% on Lumia 1020.

Update: Started now


----------



## XboxProMan (Jun 8, 2016)

Installed the build 14361:
- Whatsapp, Amazon, Groove Music now works fine even with SIM
- Store still crashes but there are some fixes and can install apps. Also "Check for updates" button issue is fixed
- Glance is still missing
- Mobile and SIM settings can be opened and *Mobile data is working*
- Overall this build is smooth and more responsive then the threshold build


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 8, 2016)

XboxProMan said:


> Installed the build 14361:
> - Whatsapp, Amazon, Groove Music now works fine even with SIM
> - Store still crashes but there are some fixes and can install apps. Also "Check for updates" button issue is fixed
> - Glance is still missing
> ...

Click to collapse



Mobile data isnt work in L820...


----------



## ibbbo (Jun 8, 2016)

XboxProMan said:


> Installed the build 14361:
> - Whatsapp, Amazon, Groove Music now works fine even with SIM
> - Store still crashes but there are some fixes and can install apps. Also "Check for updates" button issue is fixed
> - Glance is still missing
> ...

Click to collapse




Exactly the same to me, too - Lumia 928 :victory:


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 8, 2016)

Mobile data I work with a secondary operator I have,  but with the operator that daily use no!


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone had any luck with L635?


----------



## everesee (Jun 8, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Exactly the same to me, too - Lumia 928 :victory:

Click to collapse



After reboot, Is wifi working without problem?

Can you open whatsapp without problem?


----------



## ibbbo (Jun 9, 2016)

Wifi is working, I don't use Whatsapp, but I have Viber and skype - they works.


----------



## pezzonovante3 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, would anyone please share what are the registry settings needed to install RS builds on Lumia 1320? I tried with Lumia 735 4G settings but it didn't work. Perhaps I made some error in entering correct registry values for Lumia 735 4G? If anyone got it to work on 1320, please share the registry changes you had to make. Thanks in advance

EDIT: Just used Lumia 735 registry settings instead of Lumia 735 4G and now I was able to update to build 14361 on my Lumia 1320!


----------



## dipayans24 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks like users who are using 735/730/630/635 registry to get redstone build on their unsupported phone are unable to use glance screen. It can be because these phones i.e 730/735/630/635 has no glance screen. Also, members who used 630/635 registry are also cannot adjust brightness, it can be because 630/635 don't have proximity sensor so there is no way to adjust brightness automatically.

In short anyone tried Lumia 830 registry to get rs1 update on lumia 820/920/925/1020?? It is the most closest phone in terms of specification.


----------



## dape16 (Jun 9, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Looks like users who are using 735/730/630/635 registry to get redstone build on their unsupported phone are unable to use glance screen. It can be because these phones i.e 730/735/630/635 has no glance screen. Also, members who used 630/635 registry are also cannot adjust brightness, it can be because 630/635 don't have proximity sensor so there is no way to adjust brightness automatically.
> 
> In short anyone tried Lumia 830 registry to get rs1 update on lumia 820/920/925/1020?? It is the most closest phone in terms of specification.

Click to collapse



Yes, I used the Lumia 830 settings to upgrade my Lumia 1020 to the latest build, and glance screen and brightness is not working.

Edit: Cellular data not working either.


----------



## everesee (Jun 9, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Wifi is working, I don't use Whatsapp, but I have Viber and skype - they works.

Click to collapse



Thank you  Which device registry option did you use?


----------



## ibbbo (Jun 9, 2016)

everesee said:


> Thank you  Which device registry option did you use?

Click to collapse



I used the settings from Post #573


----------



## julesxwings (Jun 9, 2016)

*L920 with L830 registry settings*



dipayans24 said:


> Looks like users who are using 735/730/630/635 registry to get redstone build on their unsupported phone are unable to use glance screen. It can be because these phones i.e 730/735/630/635 has no glance screen. Also, members who used 630/635 registry are also cannot adjust brightness, it can be because 630/635 don't have proximity sensor so there is no way to adjust brightness automatically.
> 
> In short anyone tried Lumia 830 registry to get rs1 update on lumia 820/920/925/1020?? It is the most closest phone in terms of specification.

Click to collapse



Well, I used the Lumia 830 Settings for the Lumia 920. glance screen not working. Everything else working (as far as I tested). Performance is ok, gonna do a hard-reset, hope it will be better. Update if I have new news.

My settings (detail):
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-984_15184
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984
BSPRelease: 0000
ConfigurationID: 1001_0253A1​


----------



## everesee (Jun 9, 2016)

julesxwings said:


> Well, I used the Lumia 830 Settings for the Lumia 920. glance screen not working. Everything else working (as far as I tested). Performance is ok, gonna do a hard-reset, hope it will be better. Update if I have new news.
> 
> My settings (detail):
> PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



Is whatsapp working? Older builds were not launching it.


----------



## halleyrokz (Jun 9, 2016)

I have used 950 XL settings...only drawback is that the cellular data doesn't work (the settings shows on but no data - also you can't open the cellular settings) ....and because of that WHATSAPP gets stuck..

If I'm using wifi after removing the SIM everything works fine...

Now the workaround: remove SIM > reset phone> on the customization page UNCHECK "Use Cellular Data" after finshing the bootup restart with SIM...Now data connection works...

BUT WAIT: DO NOT RESTART THE PHONE WITH DATA CONNECTION ON...If you want to restart first turn the DATA OFF...

*UPDATE:  Sorry a bit of misunderstanding - What made the cellular data work again is that you have to quickly get into the cellular data settings before the phone registers on the network... Repeated several times and this is only the workaround...*


----------



## athem92 (Jun 9, 2016)

How is the speed of 14361 compared to 10586.338 on S4 devices? Thanks!


----------



## XboxProMan (Jun 9, 2016)

halleyrokz said:


> I have used 950 XL settings...only drawback is that the cellular data doesn't work (the settings shows on but no data - also you can't open the cellular settings) ....and because of that WHATSAPP gets stuck..
> 
> If I'm using wifi after removing the SIM everything works fine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you update to 14361? It solved the SIM settings and cellular data issue on my Lumia 1020. I used Lumia 950 XL registry.


----------



## everesee (Jun 9, 2016)

halleyrokz said:


> I have used 950 XL settings...only drawback is that the cellular data doesn't work (the settings shows on but no data - also you can't open the cellular settings) ....and because of that WHATSAPP gets stuck..
> 
> If I'm using wifi after removing the SIM everything works fine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, main problem is with sim card. After I plug it out and reset phone, everything worked fine. Thank you 

No problems in lumia 925 with that sim card trick. Whatsapp is fixed too.


----------



## julesxwings (Jun 9, 2016)

everesee said:


> Is whatsapp working? Older builds were not launching it.

Click to collapse



whatsapp is working. And really good!  hope you have will have fun with this build

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




athem92 said:


> How is the speed of 14361 compared to 10586.338 on S4 devices? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Well my lumia was on 10586.338. Now on 14361 it seems to be faster imo. I'm not really sure but it feels pretty smooth, sometimes it kinda sucks and the store is a mess if you have over 30 things or so in the queue. All in all, it feels pretty good


----------



## kkruglov (Jun 9, 2016)

so, install this new redstone on 630ds still impossible?


----------



## everesee (Jun 9, 2016)

After restart, cellular data is broken again -.-


----------



## halleyrokz (Jun 9, 2016)

everesee said:


> After restart, cellular data is broken again -.-

Click to collapse



To make the cellular data work again is that you have to quickly get into the cellular data settings before the phone registers on the network... Repeated several times and this is only the workaround...


----------



## raghulive (Jun 10, 2016)

"heycortana" working on 14361 again(if you update from 8.1) 
Skype + messaging is back.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## everesee (Jun 10, 2016)

halleyrokz said:


> To make the cellular data work again is that you have to quickly get into the cellular data settings before the phone registers on the network... Repeated several times and this is only the workaround...

Click to collapse



I added a start menu shortcut for Cellular data settings menu. Now,I just had to restart phone while Cellular off and open that shortcut immediately when start menu appears?

Are you sure this way works? I don't want to lose my cellular and reset phone again


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 10, 2016)

athem92 said:


> How is the speed of 14361 compared to 10586.338 on S4 devices? Thanks!

Click to collapse







It's really smooth on my Lumia 1320. A lot smother than threshold and since the update I've only had two freezes (but I disabled all the background apps I don't need).


----------



## kubush666 (Jun 10, 2016)

raghulive said:


> "heycortana" working on 14361 again & stops listening when battery saver is on(to save battery),
> Skype + messaging is back.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse




not working for me (Lumia 930)

i've got only text that i need to turn on Cortana first.


----------



## raghulive (Jun 10, 2016)

kubush666 said:


> not working for me (Lumia 930)
> 
> i've got only text that i need to turn on Cortana first.

Click to collapse



actually it will work in following way (only for 930/1520)
went back to 8.1 with recovery tool
initial setup select custom settings ,untick "allow automatic updates" (see sceenshot)
removed extras + info by going 100 years forward(2116)
turnoff store automatic updates,stop extras+ info if it starts updating & update only"Heycortana"
install upgrade adviser,official update WM 10 came automatically without insider
if not select insider release preview ring with windows insider App,
before restart remove sim,turn off wifi to avoid getting 10586.338(if updating through insider app)
after getting 10586.107 immediately leave insider programme.
check for app updates,updated all apps except messaging+skype ,here no extras + info found
easily deployed vcreg and inter-op-unlocked,deploy all xaps/languages/keyboards you want ,these not possible in 14361
open "heycortana" ,train it ,now time to go insider fast
installed windows insider selected fast ring to get 14361

here i opened "hey cortana" and trained it,
all will work perfectly,you can turnoff/on hey cortana option ,but don't clear training
you can get this from 8.1 to 14361 only , through above steps


----------



## kubush666 (Jun 10, 2016)

raghulive said:


> actually it will work in following way
> went back to 8.1 with recovery tool
> removed extras + info by going 100 years forward(2116)
> turnoff store automatic updates,stop extras+ info if it starts updating
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks i'll try this weekend


----------



## sronweb (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone tested RS on L720 with last release ?


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 10, 2016)

sronweb said:


> Anyone tested RS on L720 with last release ?

Click to collapse



No RS for 512mb devices.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 10, 2016)

I can not do a hard reset, since I can not move from the initial settings , the "next" button does nothing !


----------



## dape16 (Jun 10, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> I can not do a hard reset, since I can not move from the initial settings , the "next" button does nothing !

Click to collapse



Remove your SIM-card, then reboot the phone. When the wizard is finished you can put your SIM-card back in.


----------



## raghulive (Jun 11, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Remove your SIM-card, then reboot the phone. When the wizard is finished you can put your SIM-card back in.

Click to collapse



or connect to pc ,with project myscreen you can continue wth "next " button


----------



## sronweb (Jun 11, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> No RS for 512mb devices.

Click to collapse



Yes officially. But some users are reporting that with some hack it should be possible to install also on 512Mb devices.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67135163&postcount=567


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 11, 2016)

sronweb said:


> Yes officially. But some users are reporting that with some hack it should be possible to install also on 512Mb devices.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67135163&postcount=567

Click to collapse



He's the only one who said it's possible and didn't post any screenshot or something. I've tried with my 630, and also people on forums tried with their 512mb devices but none of us got the update.


----------



## hamza87 (Jun 11, 2016)

just posting to say that it works really smooth on my aging lumia 925. followed the first post instructions but used lumia 830 references for faking it as suggested a couple posts earlier. now i'm going to try installing it on a lumia 635 (512mb). many thanks to everyone who is helping keep these devices alive.
:good:


----------



## wuiyang (Jun 11, 2016)

Doesn't work for me, I tried to fake my Lumia 520 as Lumia 435, it doesn't receive any update


----------



## sronweb (Jun 11, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> He's the only one who said it's possible and didn't post any screenshot or something. I've tried with my 630, and also people on forums tried with their 512mb devices but none of us got the update.

Click to collapse



Right, if anyone got success with a 512 Mb device should kindly post the used settings, which device, which release with screenshots if possible. It will be very useful for the community.


----------



## metalfire93 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Help!*

I'm having issues on my Lumia 1320: 

So the steps I've tried: 

Interop-Unlock your Device
=================================
1) Download WP sdk tools 8.0 lite :source zippyshare and click on "install.bat " click "Yes" for every prompt 
Goto ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment") and open "Xap Deployment.exe"  - ok
2 ) Deploy @vcfan Lumia registry editor vcReg_1.5 - no can do: it says Error: the manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid

....

download customPFD (@Pasquiindustry) and deploy it - no can do either - what am I doing wrong?

I've ended up activating the developer mode through the SDK tool as well and that hasn't changed a thing. Also have visual basic 2015 installed


----------



## juliokdj (Jun 12, 2016)

metalfire93 said:


> I'm having issues on my Lumia 1320:
> 
> So the steps I've tried:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello xfa developers community, want to know how I can install the build 14361 in mi lumia 635 (512) so I tried with a record of 635 (1 G), 950, xl 950, 730, which I register can I use, and the detailed steps to see if I did something wrong, have root tool, vcReg and custom pdf


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just to let everyone know, may help or not for some.
Installed latest RS build on my Lumia 1020 using Lumia 930 configurations. Everything is working fine even mobile data. Only Galance Screen is missing.
Also tried to install using Lumia 1520 configuration but mobile data was not working and the phone was getting a bit warm.


----------



## nzkn (Jun 13, 2016)

I apologize if this does not help anyone, but for people to whom Glance does not work, try to install it from here.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/mobiledevices/wiki/all/nokia-windows-phone-8-app-updates/6643b883-3321-457a-82bd-0037485483b1





Doing weird experiments, I **** up "double tap to wake up" once. And after *HOURS* of searching, that site fixed my problem.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 14, 2016)

Someone can pass me the values ​​of this registry of your phone?


----------



## devloz (Jun 14, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Someone can pass me the values ​​of this registry of your phone?

Click to collapse



But these are just phone features. You know, ble->'Bluetooth Low Energy', gyr->'Gyroscope', tch->'Touch??', etc. Useless in current case. My phone has less features, so it will be of no help for you. Anyways: 'ble,cmb,cmr,rs1,rs2,rs3,rs4,tch'


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 14, 2016)

I can not install instagram , the store says I need additional hardware, I think with that registry could do ...


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 14, 2016)

store says I need additional hardware for my 830 and my 1020


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 14, 2016)

Same here for Instagram. But I think there is a problem with Store, because it was down for me for several hours today both on PC and phone. After that it came back on, I wasn't able to download Instagram + it is really slow now for me.


----------



## ngame (Jun 14, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> store says I need additional hardware for my 830 and my 1020

Click to collapse





fer_cabr said:


> I can not install instagram , the store says I need additional hardware, I think with that registry could do ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you to install app called چارخونه
on your phone after signing up you can easily download and install instagram . 
If you experienced any issues in signing up progress let me know in PM to help you  
Here is the link : 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/چارخونه/9nblggh5f35c
do not forget to enable Developer Mode and Device Portal with Authorication off


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 14, 2016)

ngame said:


> I suggest you to install app called چارخونه
> on your phone after signing up you can easily download and install instagram .
> If you experienced any issues in signing up progress let me know in PM to help you
> Here is the link :
> ...

Click to collapse



The download is too slow .


----------



## ngame (Jun 14, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> The download is too slow .

Click to collapse



Unfortunately yes . It's servers presents in Iran and it's good specially for Iran . 
for other countries it's a bit slow but it can help you with solving your problem


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 15, 2016)

Upgrading from 14361 to 14364 now.

Lumia 925 (RM-892) with
PhoneModelName: Lumia 635
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-974_1193
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-974


----------



## everesee (Jun 15, 2016)

Can someone give registry keys of Lumia 830? Thanks 

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




Swordfishx86 said:


> Upgrading from 14361 to 14364 now.
> 
> Lumia 925 (RM-892) with
> PhoneModelName: Lumia 635
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you reset your phone before upgrading?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 15, 2016)

everesee said:


> Did you reset your phone before upgrading?

Click to collapse



Didn't do a hard reset since 8.0. Decided to hard reset after the update to 14364 ... which i partly regret since i can't install xaps anymore. Also Glance Screen is missing since 14361.


----------



## ngame (Jun 15, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Didn't do a hard reset since 8.0. Decided to hard reset after the update to 14364 ... which i partly regret since i can't install xaps anymore. Also Glance Screen is missing since 14361.

Click to collapse



No problem with xap deploying . 
if you want registry editor you can use Interop tool . also Glance app is now Appx


----------



## Mr.Nice.ba (Jun 15, 2016)

Sory if this is not topic for asking this. I have Lumia 950, and I was on 14361 build, and updated store to 11606.1000.43.0 , so finally screenshots for apps was back.  This mornig I have installed 14364 build and in store I dont have screenshots of apps any more. I did dirty flash. Is anyone have the same problem? I am lazy to do a hard reset because of this.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 15, 2016)

ngame said:


> No problem with xap deploying.

Click to collapse



Hm. Yes, but there is!? Deployment tools of 8.0 and 8.1 SDK tell me about timeout waiting for response from phone. When i launch a .xap from Files on the phone i'm asked if i want to install, but it doesn't. So how to deploy a .xap on W10M > 10361 ?



ngame said:


> if you want registry editor you can use Interop tool.

Click to collapse



i do 



ngame said:


> also Glance app is now Appx

Click to collapse



Hm. I updated from the store but no luck. All i get is an empty settings page. Could you please share a link?


----------



## ngame (Jun 15, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Hm. Yes, but there is!? Deployment tools of 8.0 and 8.1 SDK tell me about timeout waiting for response from phone. When i launch a .xap from Files on the phone i'm asked if i want to install, but it doesn't. So how to deploy a .xap on W10M > 10361 ?
> 
> 
> i do
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why redstone build removed all Glance app registry keys (HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia.....)
So Glance app couldn't find it's settings and it shows you nothing ( Or better to say Glance app think your device is unsupported for this feature )
I don't know what will be happen if you restore these keys ? Will it show glance again or know but I'm sure they moved Glance keys somewhere else in HKLM\Software\Microsoft because my L950XL has Glance right know on RedStone and also it's settings appears on Settings -> Personalization


----------



## everesee (Jun 15, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Didn't do a hard reset since 8.0. Decided to hard reset after the update to 14364 ... which i partly regret since i can't install xaps anymore. Also Glance Screen is missing since 14361.

Click to collapse



Is your cellular network works even you restart your device? You're using L635 settings right?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 15, 2016)

everesee said:


> Is your cellular network works even you restart your device? You're using L635 settings right?

Click to collapse



Yes. Sometimes, often right after a reboot i don't have cellular data. But this could have several reasons. Maybe i am not patient enough to wait for the phone to fully register on the network and establish a data connection for the first time or its the same old bug introduced in some early TH2 build when mobile data refused to work if the connection was roaming. Going to [Mobile & Sim]-Settings, disabling and reenabling data roaming fixed this issue. It so does now for me.



ngame said:


> That's why redstone build removed all Glance app registry keys (HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia.....)

Click to collapse



I do have HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceApps and HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceProvider but with nothing to compare the HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia subkey to there is no way for me to tell if it is complete.



ngame said:


> but I'm sure they moved Glance keys somewhere else in HKLM\Software\Microsoft [...]

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure as well that a different location is used since Glance settings got integrated in [Settings]->[Personalisation]->[Glance Screen]. That entry is missing on my device, though. Could you be bothered to have a look for keys related to Glance in your HKLM\SW\Microsoft? *begs*


----------



## halleyrokz (Jun 15, 2016)

ThanX Seyar.q for suggesting to use Lumia 930 Config for Lumia 1020 for updating to Redstone and it works like charm...Mobile data works flawlessly

Edit: Mobile data stuck again after sometime


----------



## ngame (Jun 15, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Yes. Sometimes, often right after a reboot i don't have cellular data. But this could have several reasons. Maybe i am not patient enough to wait for the phone to fully register on the network and establish a data connection for the first time or its the same old bug introduced in some early TH2 build when mobile data refused to work if the connection was roaming. Going to [Mobile & Sim]-Settings, disabling and reenabling data roaming fixed this issue. It so does now for me.
> 
> 
> I do have HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceApps and HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceProvider but with nothing to compare the HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia subkey to there is no way for me to tell if it is complete.
> ...

Click to collapse



um, Unfortunately I can't launch Custom PFD at the latest redstone build :|
if I could launch it I will check for you


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 15, 2016)

halleyrokz said:


> ThanX Seyar.q for suggesting to use Lumia 930 Config for Lumia 1020 for updating to Redstone and it works like charm...Mobile data works flawlessly
> 
> Edit: Mobile data stuck again after sometime

Click to collapse




I'm still on 14361 with Lumia 950 XL settings and hard reset. No problems with mobile data here on my Lumia 1020. Need to go back to 8.1 for update to 14364 and will wait for next build


----------



## ngame (Jun 16, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I'm still on 14361 with Lumia 950 XL settings and hard reset. No problems with mobile data here on my Lumia 1020. Need to go back to 8.1 for update to 14364 and will wait for next build

Click to collapse



Why you need to downgrade ? 
If you want to change your phone Manufacture and other things use Interop Tools 
I think you can install it (but I don't know why I can't)


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 16, 2016)

Installed Interop Tools on my 950XL but only if i use "WinAppDeployCmd.exe" and not on SD.


----------



## svp123 (Jun 16, 2016)

hello xda members, 
i am stuck in a problem, it is that in a non lumia phone (lava iris win1) i changed registry values to identify it as lumia 830 device and get windows 10 update to build 14361 (yeah!!!!!) everything worked like flow in this low end device until i foolishly restored it to factory settings, ,,,, it rendered the regisrty values that i changed to original(lava original). now my phone is on build 14361 with non functional store, apps and most important the insider hub setting !!. 
now what i did is using interlop tools appxbundle i changed regisrty settings to again lumia 830 one . but to get new insider build again i.e.- 14364 released yesterday (i hope it works again ) i want a functional insider app 
i struggled to install windows insider app and that says this functionality is moved to settings(that is not working for me)
*i just want help to enroll my device on fast ring through the insider app( not settings hub which is not working) 
is there any way to edit registry and fool the app that it is running on windows 8.1 not on windows 10 ,,,, through which i again enroll it to fast ring*
few things to note:-
1- in build 14631 i cant deploy xap
2- my phone is non-lumia so MDRT or reflashing doesn't help
, 
,
thanks in advance


----------



## Stealing_heart (Jun 16, 2016)

*Is your Store working*



Swordfishx86 said:


> Yes. Sometimes, often right after a reboot i don't have cellular data. But this could have several reasons. Maybe i am not patient enough to wait for the phone to fully register on the network and establish a data connection for the first time or its the same old bug introduced in some early TH2 build when mobile data refused to work if the connection was roaming. Going to [Mobile & Sim]-Settings, disabling and reenabling data roaming fixed this issue. It so does now for me.
> 
> 
> I do have HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceApps and HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia\GlanceProvider but with nothing to compare the HKLM\SW\OEM\Nokia subkey to there is no way for me to tell if it is complete.
> ...

Click to collapse



 is your Store working normally?? I mean is it updating apps automatically?? I'm also using Lumia 925 with same configuration


----------



## Stealing_heart (Jun 16, 2016)

*Store update*

I'm using 14364 update on lumia 925 and it seems that I'm not able to get update on my phone automatically and check for updates is also not working.


----------



## julioasjd (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello everyone
eh I tried to update my lumia Redstone builds 635 (512) and eh not able to try common register 950, 635 (1G), 735,830,1520, and let me not update, delete extras + info, and will not let me update . lu last thing I did in my despair, flashee my lumia 635 (512) by a ROM 635 (1G) and upgrade via upgrade advisor, and todod bn, I thought it succeeds, and try to install Redstone builds and I can not, I recommend do present mind I'm in my lumia rom 63581G), nothing ah gone wrong, tell me I do


----------



## Stealing_heart (Jun 16, 2016)

julesxwings said:


> whatsapp is working. And really good!  hope you have will have fun with this build
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine store is not looking for update any Idea?? how to make it work??


----------



## ngame (Jun 16, 2016)

julioasjd said:


> Hello everyone
> eh I tried to update my lumia Redstone builds 635 (512) and eh not able to try common register 950, 635 (1G), 735,830,1520, and let me not update, delete extras + info, and will not let me update . lu last thing I did in my despair, flashee my lumia 635 (512) by a ROM 635 (1G) and upgrade via upgrade advisor, and todod bn, I thought it succeeds, and try to install Redstone builds and I can not, I recommend do present mind I'm in my lumia rom 63581G), nothing ah gone wrong, tell me I do

Click to collapse



That's not important what is your phone ROM because all of them are WP8/8.1 or 10.
As far as we know RedStone build not available for 512MB Ram devices


----------



## raybluexda (Jun 16, 2016)

*WP8.1 DEMIN -> WP10...107 -> and then?*

Dear community,

first I will thank you for your very good tutorials relating "flashing insiderbuilds of WP10 to unsupported Lumia phones".
With the Registry hacks + 100year + 1gb file trick, I managed to update my Lumia530 (fake 535) to 10.0.10586.107.

But now I stuck.
Several tutorials are extended and additionally explain how to update from 10.0.10586.107 -> ...122 -> ...166 -> 342 -> ...420 builds.
The members wrote: "do the 1gb trick once again" and the new build will be stored on memory sd-card.
But this procedure doesnt work for me. The insider slow-ring / fast-ring offers 10.0.10586.420 but the download stops with the
errormessage: "not enought free space - move apps to sd-card - 1.13GB required".

What have I to do? The flash from 8.1 -> 10.0 removed all hacks. Must I hack the device again (530 -> 535)?
Is ist neccessary to use custom_xyz.xap to enable sd-card suppport again?

I thank you for any response!

Bye
tom


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 17, 2016)

svp123 said:


> hello xda members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse

















I had that problem too sometimes. You have to keep trying (and be patient, the insider settings page takes a very long time to load and sometimes it just looks like It's not loading). Sometimes it doesn't load at all. If that happens, close settings using the app switcher. You might also have to restart your phone. But eventually it'll load. You just have to keep trying.







Oh and don't uninstall the insider app. For me, it only works if I open the insider app and go to the settings page.

---------- Post added at 05:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

Build 14367 running smoothly on my Lumia 1320 (first impression). But glance is still not working.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 17, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> ]Build 14367 running smoothly on my Lumia 1320 (first impression). But glance is still not working.

Click to collapse



What about mobile data?


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 17, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> What about mobile data?

Click to collapse



I never had problems with mobile data (it's a single sim device).
There is one bug with Wi-Fi in which it doesn't always reconnect automatically (which I've had with all RS builds), but that doesn't bother me very much.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 17, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I never had problems with mobile data (it's a single sim device).
> There is one bug with Wi-Fi in which it doesn't always reconnect automatically (which I've had with all RS builds), but that doesn't bother me very much.

Click to collapse



As you see in this topic some are reporting that mobile data is not working properly even for single sim devices like 1020 or 920/925.
What device configuration did you use to get the RS build?


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 17, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> As you see in this topic some are reporting that mobile data is not working properly even for single sim devices like 1020 or 920/925.
> What device configuration did you use to get the RS build?

Click to collapse



I used the settings for Lumia 735:

- PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
- PhoneModelName: Lumia 735
- PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1038_1027
- PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1038

As far as I can remember, that's all the settings I changed.
But I haven't seen anyone with a L1320 reporting mobile data not working, so it may be a device-specific bug.


----------



## hadi.vm (Jun 17, 2016)

i can not deploy vcREG_1_5_W10M on 14364.
any solution ?


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 17, 2016)

hadi.vm said:


> i can not deploy vcREG_1_5_W10M on 14364.
> any solution ?

Click to collapse



Update for 14367 , and happy ;D


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 17, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> As you see in this topic some are reporting that mobile data is not working properly even for single sim devices like 1020 or 920/925.
> What device configuration did you use to get the RS build?

Click to collapse



Installed on my Lumia 1020 and all works.
Config For Lumia 930

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-FR
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930


----------



## hadi.vm (Jun 17, 2016)

rickk182440 said:


> update for 14367 , and happy ;d

Click to collapse



i its impossible because i did a hard reset and now i can not deploy hack tools to edit the regs. Currently on 14364 and stocked.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 17, 2016)

You can't deploy Xap on build 14361 or 14364.


----------



## Enderneer (Jun 17, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You can't deploy Xap on build 14361 or 14367.

Click to collapse



I was able to deploy Nokia camera.xap on my Lumia 1320 (build 14637) using wpv xap deployer 2.0.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 17, 2016)

Someone with a L820 knows if cellular data works with the latest build?


----------



## everesee (Jun 17, 2016)

This cellular data problem is about to kill me. Tried 830 and 635 settings on 925. Still no cellular :/ Should I edit Operator registry key too? It's 000-TR right now(stock key)

Any other registry edit recommendation for 925?


----------



## hadi.vm (Jun 17, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I was able to deploy Nokia camera.xap on my Lumia 1320 (build 14637) using wpv xap deployer 2.0.

Click to collapse



i tried but it did work on 14364. no way? i think the only way  is to downgrade and deploy.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

isn't there any way to deploy hack tools on 14364? help please.  i really don't want to downgrade*


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 18, 2016)

You can try this registry editor

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/interop-tools-appx-windows-10-mobile-t3373675


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 18, 2016)

has anyone tried to fake the upgrade with 1520 RM data on his 820/920/1020/1320? Do here all functions (glance, brightness) work?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 18, 2016)

Tried 1520 on Lumia 925. No Glance for me.


----------



## hadi.vm (Jun 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You can try this registry editor
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/interop-tools-appx-windows-10-mobile-t3373675

Click to collapse



 thank you 
finally i edited the registry with interop-tools. but phone does not show the insider preview rings for updates. i mean i can change the rings.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Installed on my Lumia 1020 and all works.
> Config For Lumia 930
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
> ...

Click to collapse




What about brightness? Can you change brightness levels?


----------



## hadi.vm (Jun 18, 2016)

i am stuck with slow ring and can not change to fast. build 14364. it doesn't show any thing and loading.....
nothing happens.
tried old versions of windows insider but no success.
 any solution to change it by REG values?


----------



## E2sembler (Jun 18, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> What about brightness? Can you change brightness levels?

Click to collapse



in lumia 920 with the same manufacture editing i can say the brightness doesn't work. 
I went into HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\Brightness and there levels are the same as always (3-5). 
I've noticed 0-1 and 2-5 have different brightness level.  That's all. 

P.S.: CEllular\SMS sending\airplane mode still don't work without the crutch (activating flight mode as fast as possible when the phone boots up).


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 20, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Tried 1520 on Lumia 925. No Glance for me.

Click to collapse



ok, thanks for trying it out.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 21, 2016)

ngame said:


> Why you need to downgrade ?
> If you want to change your phone Manufacture and other things use Interop Tools
> I think you can install it (but I don't know why I can't)

Click to collapse



I tried Interop Tools 1.4 to 1.7 beta... the new menu just won't show up in Extras menu. developer mode is activated... any ideas? still stuck on 14361.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




Kenny7 said:


> I tried Interop Tools 1.4 to 1.7 beta... the new menu just won't show up in Extras menu. developer mode is activated... any ideas? still stuck on 14361.

Click to collapse



it shows up in the latest installed apps list now. gonna update soon


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 21, 2016)

Available build 14371 with a lot of bug fixes
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14371/

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

Hopefully this will solve the problem of cellular data in some devices.



> We fixed an issue where switching cellular data off while there’s no internet connectivity could result in the device freezing.

Click to collapse


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 21, 2016)

Any news for 512mb devices?


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 22, 2016)

the problem that do not work cellular data on my L820 was solved , build 14371 !


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 22, 2016)

But not solve the brightness issue


----------



## E2sembler (Jun 22, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> But not solve the brightness issue

Click to collapse



This will never be fixed, cos our devices have another brightness architecture (or something like that) and are not supported alas.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 22, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> But not solve the brightness issue

Click to collapse





E2sembler said:


> This will never be fixed, cos our devices have another brightness architecture (or something like that) and are not supported alas.

Click to collapse




If the Auto brightness works then that would be enough for our unsupported phones. Still not known, maybe at some point it will get to work, like boot loop got fixed.
By the way, I am trying to do a tutorial which help us to switch easily between 10586(Release Preview) builds and RS builds.
Because at some point RS builds will be moved to Release Preview and Production rings and if we stuck in some problem with RS builds, we will need to get back to 8.1 and then won't be able to get back the 10586 builds. So, the tutorial I will write will help you to have another option of getting 10586 build, at least for these unsupported phones (excluding 512MB RAM).


----------



## E2sembler (Jun 22, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> won't be able to get back the 10586 builds.

Click to collapse



I hope Ms will add another ring like "Unsupported" . 
Anyway we need to save 10586 rom's for critical situations.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 22, 2016)

E2sembler said:


> I hope Ms will add another ring like "Unsupported" .
> Anyway we need to save 10586 rom's for critical situations.

Click to collapse



lol, yea but MS won't add. Wait for the tutorial  .


----------



## everesee (Jun 22, 2016)

Cellular problem is fixed in latest build on my L925!!!


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 23, 2016)

Is anyone having problem with charging? I used Lumia 1520 settings to get RS on my 1020 and now my phone charges very slow.
Is it same for all?
The phone also gets warm.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 23, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Is anyone having problem with charging? I used Lumia 1520 settings to get RS on my 1020 and now my phone charges very slow.
> Is it same for all?
> The phone also gets warm.

Click to collapse



I think you should try a hard reset.
no problem with charging on my Lumia 1020 @14371. my last hard reset done @14361


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 23, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I think you should try a hard reset.
> no problem with charging on my Lumia 1020 @14371. my last hard reset done @14361

Click to collapse



Are you using the 950 XL settings?


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 23, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Are you using the 950 XL settings?

Click to collapse



yes. same settings as in the tutorial here. only lumia camera is not working atm. in 14361 it was working  maybe I will hard reset again later and test it.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 23, 2016)

A question:
When I use Lumia 1520 settings in my Lumia 1020, it switches to phablet mode thing. But when using 950 XL setting nothing happens, Why? Any good reason?


----------



## Stefan22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Do the latest Redstone builds work on the Lumia 920 and the Lumia 925?


----------



## Stealing_heart (Jun 24, 2016)

Stefan22 said:


> Do the latest Redstone builds work on the Lumia 920 and the Lumia 925?

Click to collapse



Yes! indeed it works and its stable then the previous one


----------



## halleyrokz (Jun 24, 2016)

Installed Redstone 14372 - Using Lumia 930 settings on L1020...Phone getting extremely hot when charging plus doing CPU intensive work alongside 4G data...else working like a charm...battery backup reduced considerably but better than 14371...cellular data fixed...Camera app (Lumia camera, whatsapp camera...etc...i.e third party camera apps) slow. Better lockscreen response....Brightness and glance screen not fixed, but auto brightness increases to the max depending on surrounding conditions...


Note: Haven't done a hard reset since windows 8.1....and using loads of apps...


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jun 24, 2016)

anyone got glance working on older spoofed phones?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 24, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> anyone got glance working on older spoofed phones?

Click to collapse



+1 for this question!


----------



## gamma694 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Lumia 525*

Installed on a Lumia 525 through spoofing a Lumia 435. Used RM-1070_1002 as the model. In preparation for the upgrade, the USB stopped working after editing the registry. May need a hard reset. Recovery tool recognized the connection though. So charging battery is possible.


----------



## nicolasmarthot (Jun 25, 2016)

*Installing...*

Hi, I'm installing 14372 here on L820 with L950XL settings. Also, when I did a hard reset, I got the glance screen options but when I try enabling glance, the app crashes. First it was a blank screen with glance screen label on top, then it updated to the latest version and the options came, but they don't work. I'm OK without glance.

Did someone got that Tap-to-pay working on his old Lumia?


----------



## plantroon (Jun 25, 2016)

nicolasmarthot said:


> Hi, I'm installing 14372 here on L820 with L950XL settings. Also, when I did a hard reset, I got the glance screen options but when I try enabling glance, the app crashes. First it was a blank screen with glance screen label on top, then it updated to the latest version and the options came, but they don't work. I'm OK without glance.
> 
> Did someone got that Tap-to-pay working on his old Lumia?

Click to collapse



This old Lumia doesn't have proper NFC certification, it won't work 
How does Redstone run, anyway? I'm thinking about starting a petition somewhere to get Microsoft to release it at least through the Insider Preview app. Really, my Lumia 820 doesn't feel old, it beats my friend's android flagships in speed in certain areas. Even on Windows 10. I can't imagine not having access to Redstone apps and Microsoft will have to convince me to make me buy another Lumia. The next phone I want is iPhone but I want to keep this Lumia as long as possible since iPhone would be a degradation for me  No OLED, low/expensive storage, no live tiles, no NFC, no glance, ... things I love about my L820.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 26, 2016)

Somebody can post a full mode for 535 phone? Registry...all stuff.  Please.... (puss in boots eyes )


----------



## halleyrokz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bluetooth not working... build 14372...I suspect it was not working on before builds as well


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 27, 2016)

Bluetooth work's on my 1020 and my 950XL.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 27, 2016)

halleyrokz said:


> Bluetooth not working... build 14372...I suspect it was not working on before builds as well

Click to collapse



In configurations will you can not turn on / off, you just have to activate it from the notification center ...


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Somebody can post a full mode for 535 phone? Registry...all stuff.  Please.... (puss in boots eyes )

Click to collapse



Lumia 535 is in supported list. 
If you want it's registry settings for other phones, then tell me your country, If I find one exact for your country then it will be perfect.


----------



## dipayans24 (Jun 28, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Lumia 535 is in supported list.
> If you want it's registry settings for other phones, then tell me your country, If I find one exact for your country then it will be perfect.

Click to collapse



Can you please give lumia 830 registry setting for lumia 925 for indian version (059T0P3  RM-892_im_216)??


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 28, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Lumia 535 is in supported list.
> If you want it's registry settings for other phones, then tell me your country, If I find one exact for your country then it will be perfect.

Click to collapse



Spain. I own a 530.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Spain. I own a 530.

Click to collapse



Here you go:

For Single SIM:

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1089
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1089_1011
PhoneModelName: Lumia 535

For Dual SIM:

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1090
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1090_1046
PhoneModelName: Lumia 535 Dual SIM


---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




dipayans24 said:


> Can you please give lumia 830 registry setting for lumia 925 for indian version (059T0P3  RM-892_im_216)??

Click to collapse



Here you go:

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-984
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-984_1006
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830

btw, any of you have any idea about the registry path for display DPI which is under Settings > Display > Size of text, apps...?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 28, 2016)

Seyar.q, is not working  I need al the registry : 
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease 
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/labelID ("CorebuildID") 

I have to keep NOKIA as " PhoneManufacturer " ?


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 29, 2016)

Version 10.0.14376.0 on Line (Fast ring)


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 29, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Seyar.q, is not working  I need al the registry :
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/labelID ("CorebuildID")
> ...

Click to collapse



Here it is:

For Sing SIM:
BSPRelease: 2074.0000
ConfigurationID: 025F67

For Dual SIM:
BSPRelease: 2074.0000
ConfigurationID: 02A37A

Try changing these values first if didn't work then for HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/labelID ("CorebuildID")  you need search on internet for screenshot of extras+info of Lumia 535 (the one you use it's configuration) to get labelID.
And yes you can keep PhoneManufacturer as NOKIA, that doesn't affect anything.


----------



## dipayans24 (Jun 29, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Here you go:
> 
> For Single SIM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information, not sure but you can check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Touch\SCREENPROPERTIES


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 29, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Thanks for the information, not sure but you can check
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Touch\SCREENPROPERTIES

Click to collapse



That path is not available. There is no Touch under HKLM\SOFTWARE, at least for me.


----------



## Deleted member 5428180 (Jun 29, 2016)

I own a Lumia 530 Dual SIM and I live in Greece. I have found and entered all the settings for the Lumia 535 Dual SIM(the Greek variant), but I still don't get any updates..


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 29, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> That path is not available. There is no Touch under HKLM\SOFTWARE, at least for me.

Click to collapse



Because it is under HKLM\SYSTEM.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 29, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Seyar.q, is not working  I need al the registry :
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID
> HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/labelID ("CorebuildID")
> ...

Click to collapse





Teogramm said:


> I own a Lumia 530 Dual SIM and I live in Greece. I have found and entered all the settings for the Lumia 535 Dual SIM(the Greek variant), but I still don't get any updates..

Click to collapse



Guys, I guess that Lumia 530 has a 512MB RAM yes? if so, then there is no way to get RS builds on devices with 512MB RAM. Changing the registries won't help.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




BlueTR said:


> Because it is under HKLM\SYSTEM.

Click to collapse



Thanks found it, I was going to edit my post to mention it is under HKLM\SYSTEM.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 29, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Because it is under HKLM\SYSTEM.

Click to collapse



Okay, I managed to find the registry which allows you to select lower DPI than the one available under Settings > Display > size of text, apps...
I changed my Lumia 1020 DPI below 175% (175% is the lowest, by default available on Lumia 1020), and this matched the UI to the one like Lumia 1520, but the only thing which didn't get changed is the Keyboard.
Any idea where to changed Keyboard Layout/Size in registry?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 29, 2016)

Lumia 535 Core Build ID: 8130.71 (02074.00000.15234.28000)
dont know if single sim or dual sim


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 29, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Okay, I managed to find the registry which allows you to select lower DPI than the one available under Settings > Display > size of text, apps...
> I changed my Lumia 1020 DPI below 175% (175% is the lowest, by default available on Lumia 1020), and this matched the UI to the one like Lumia 1520, but the only thing which didn't get changed is the Keyboard.
> Any idea where to changed Keyboard Layout/Size in registry?

Click to collapse



Which key is it? I want 1520 UI without changing phonemanufacturermodelname


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 29, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Which key is it? I want 1520 UI without changing phonemanufacturermodelname

Click to collapse



It is under HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\GraphicsDriver\ScaleFactors\LCD*****(different numbers/characters)\DpiValue
Under ScaleFactors\ there are two items only one is Cache and other starts with LCD then some digits so go for one which contains LCD at the beginning
.
you can change to:

a)  4294967293
b) 4294967292 (this will be a little more smaller)

choose whatever fits you best. Only thing which won't change is the Keyboard style, so I am searching for key to make Keyboard also like 1520 (one handed mode keyboard).


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 29, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> It is under HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\GraphicsDriver\ScaleFactors\LCD*****(different numbers/characters)\DpiValue
> Under ScaleFactors\ there are two items only one is Cache and other starts with LCD then some digits so go for one which contains LCD at the beginning
> .
> you can change to:
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that worked thanks! I also have the keyboard problem except that everything is like 1520.


----------



## ven07 (Jun 30, 2016)

julesxwings said:


> Well, I used the Lumia 830 Settings for the Lumia 920. glance screen not working. Everything else working (as far as I tested). Performance is ok, gonna do a hard-reset, hope it will be better. Update if I have new news.
> 
> My settings (detail):
> PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  used the same for my 920


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 30, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Wow, that worked thanks! I also have the keyboard problem except that everything is like 1520.

Click to collapse



Can you post screenshoots?


----------



## UserNamist (Jun 30, 2016)

nicolasmarthot said:


> Hi, I'm installing 14372 here on L820 with L950XL settings. Also, when I did a hard reset, I got the glance screen options but when I try enabling glance, the app crashes. First it was a blank screen with glance screen label on top, then it updated to the latest version and the options came, but they don't work. I'm OK without glance.

Click to collapse



Exactly the same situation here. Except my glance screen never updated to "the latest version" so I'm still looking at a black screen. And I'd really like glance. .


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 30, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Can you post screenshoots?

Click to collapse



You won't notice anything on your screen unless it's 480x800 because it seems better on pc's or other phone's screen.


----------



## raghulive (Jun 30, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Wow, that worked thanks! I also have the keyboard problem except that everything is like 1520.

Click to collapse



2power32=4294967296 is the staring dpi value when there is no display scaling option in th2builds ,scaling done through only regedit
Few months ago i changed these values,but some dialog boxes like project my screen & etc were unable to touch & action center  doesn' t scroll down properly , that's why i never suggest to others, they will look good buy some touch actions Not working to to touch  ,even in th2 build ,changing dpi value  to 4294967289 makes edge browser same as PC ,with tabs are adjecent ,address bar on top,but after several builds its gone even after lowering dpi value.

Changing dpi values look good only on 1520, other devices will face keyboard flikkering even you changed registry values in all places,one thing i like in changing dpi value is portrait system settings edge browser expanded view
For those who feel text is small at lower dpi level,then change text size at easy of access==>more=>text size slider
Now in this redsyone build ,dialog boxes & action center swiping actions working perfectly now, may be these dpi values are corrected to support 9' wm10 devices 







(dialog box doesn't work at that time)

For now 4294967289 with increased text size works great on 1520 with 14376



Sent from mTalk


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 30, 2016)

raghulive said:


> 2power32=4294967296 is the staring dpi value when there is no display scaling option in th2builds ,scaling done through only regedit
> Few months ago i changed these values,but some dialog boxes like project my screen & etc were unable to touch & action center  doesn' t scroll down properly , that's why i never suggest to others, they will look good buy some touch actions Not working to to touch  ,even in th2 build ,changing dpi value  to 4294967289 makes edge browser same as PC ,with tabs are adjecent ,address bar on top,but after several builds its gone even after lowering dpi value.
> 
> Changing dpi values look good only on 1520, other devices will face keyboard flikkering even you changed registry values in all places,one thing i like in changing dpi value is portrait system settings edge browser expanded view
> ...

Click to collapse



For me when there is no scaling the value is 0. If I set the value higher than 4294967294 the registry editing app crashes. I can set smaller number but not higher than that. Maybe, it is device specific. But still it works fine for me.
By the way, do you have any idea how to get the one handed keyboard style (like in 1520)? When you set the DPI smaller only thing which doesn't get changed is the keyboard, so I was thinking a registry might be available to change that too.


----------



## raghulive (Jun 30, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> For me when there is no scaling the value is 0. If I set the value higher than 4294967294 the registry editing app crashes. I can set smaller number but not higher than that. Maybe, it is device specific. But still it works fine for me.
> 
> By the way, do you have any idea how to geses lkeyboard style (like in 1520)? When you set the DPI smaller only thing which doesn't get changed is the keyboard, so I was thinking a registry might be available to change that too.

Click to collapse



Which registry editing tool you are using ,custom pfd is some what stable,if reg editing crashes frequently ,uninstall vcreg reboot ,do once again interop unlock ,keyboard &keyboard layout values to be set to work keyboard correctly,keyboard layouts had lot of  reg  values for each language atHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Keyboard Layouts
................   /keyboard is empty,so we can't esit keyboard
,we can't estimate those values ,even it may related to HW also


----------



## dipayans24 (Jul 1, 2016)

does anybody know how to increase alarm volume via registry editor in th2 and rs1? I can't find through any registry editor


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 1, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Which registry editing tool you are using ,custom pfd is some what stable,if reg editing crashes frequently ,uninstall vcreg reboot ,do once again interop unlock ,keyboard &keyboard layout values to be set to work keyboard correctly,keyboard layouts had lot of  reg  values for each language atHKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Keyboard Layouts
> ................   /keyboard is empty,so we can't esit keyboard
> ,we can't estimate those values ,even it may related to HW also

Click to collapse



I am using CustomPFD, it is working fine, except some cases. 
I don't think that keyboard layout is being set by HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Keyboard Layouts. Those values never change while switching between Lumia 1520 and 1020 from \DeviceTragetInfo\PhoneManufacturerModelName.
Keyboard is a software and I believe there is a key which handles the layout. 

Any idea how to view registry keys of the phone on PC? It might be easier to search it on PC than phone.


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anybody have photos appx from rs?
With 10586.0, Microsoft f***ed the photos app on 630. It crashes after 5-6 photos, I cant send photos via messenger, instagtram, facebook or other apps they just crash when I want to.  I cant even select a photo on edge. It reloads the page. No cumulative update fixed that problem. In build 14295 (or something like that) photos app was fine but you know 630 has 512mb ram and I cannot install rs on it.
Please help me because I'm about to smash that phone into the wall.


----------



## raghulive (Jul 2, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Does anybody have photos appx from rs?
> 
> With 10586.0, Microsoft f***ed the photos app on 630. It crashes after 5-6 photos, I cant send photos via messenger, instagtram, facebook or other apps they just crash when I want to.  I cant even select a photo on edge. It reloads the page. No cumulative update fixed that problem. In build 14295 (or something like that) photos app was fine but you know 630 has 512mb ram and I cannot install rs on it.
> 
> Please help me because I'm about to smash that phone into the wall.

Click to collapse





 rs1 photos appx

Sent from mTalk


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 2, 2016)

raghulive said:


> rs1 photos appx
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



It says newer version is already installed


----------



## raghulive (Jul 3, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> It says newer version is already installed

Click to collapse



App can't downgrade,only option will be HARD RESET,again install appx

Sent from mTalk


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 3, 2016)

raghulive said:


> App can't downgrade,only option will be HARD RESET,again install appx
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



I'm on th2. How can rs1 version be lower than th2 version? Shouldn't it be updated version?


----------



## Enderneer (Jul 3, 2016)

So I've been running build 14379 on my L1320 for 3 days now. I haven't had a single freeze yet (it used to freeze 1-4 times a day on previous builds).
Seems like the bug that caused it finally got fixed 
Has anyone with an L1320 had freezes on 14379?


----------



## raghulive (Jul 4, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> It is under HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\GraphicsDriver\ScaleFactors\LCD*****(different numbers/characters)\DpiValue
> Under ScaleFactors\ there are two items only one is Cache and other starts with LCD then some digits so go for one which contains LCD at the beginning
> .
> you can change to:
> ...

Click to collapse





BlueTR said:


> I'm on th2. How can rs1 version be lower than th2 version? Shouldn't it be updated version?

Click to collapse



when you install photo.appx from file explorer(before), it installs and failed to work ,next photos app will install/update to higher version only


----------



## elgigante (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone had any luck with L635 512mb in 14379 build?


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 4, 2016)

I installed latest build on 1020, using 930 setting. But my lumia camera gone, can I fix it?

Also want to see any fix for glance screen, thanks!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ghoul159 (Jul 4, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> I installed latest build on 1020, using 930 setting. But my lumia camera gone, can I fix it?
> 
> Also want to see any fix for glance screen, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



How is the build working, any issues, I thought of trying the build if it smooth enough to use?


----------



## Sitruslight (Jul 5, 2016)

Best settings to lumia 1320?


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 5, 2016)

Ghoul159 said:


> How is the build working, any issues, I thought of trying the build if it smooth enough to use?

Click to collapse



Everything is ok, smooth, (after usage of a few hours).  Finally i got my lumia camera back after reset.

except:
1. The bug of wifi hotspot stopping after lock screen
2. No glance screen

These two issue are both important to me... ...

Besides, I can use the original version of HERE map in 10586, now i can't also.


----------



## Sitruslight (Jul 5, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Best settings to lumia 1320?

Click to collapse



Nobody know? Give me 1520 or 640xl settings!


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 5, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Nobody know? Give me 1520 or 640xl settings!

Click to collapse



Here it is, Lumia 1520 settings.

PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-937_975
PhoneModelName: Lumia 1520
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-937


----------



## Sitruslight (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## karnasw (Jul 5, 2016)

julesxwings said:


> Well, I used the Lumia 830 Settings for the Lumia 920. glance screen not working. Everything else working (as far as I tested). Performance is ok, gonna do a hard-reset, hope it will be better. Update if I have new news.
> 
> My settings (detail):
> PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
> ...

Click to collapse



Is
- brightness (low, medium, high)
- hotspot after screen lock (when have remembered WiFi connections)
working?


----------



## jedgv12 (Jul 7, 2016)

*install builds redstone in my BLU Win JR w410a*

Before I had Redstone in my BLU Win JR W410a , but returned to Windows Phone 8.1 and then install the stable version of Windows 10 Mobile, but now can not reinstall the Redstone builds

HELLPPP


----------



## raghulive (Jul 7, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> So I've been running build 14379 on my L1320 for 3 days now. I haven't had a single freeze yet (it used to freeze 1-4 times a day on previous builds).
> Seems like the bug that caused it finally got fixed
> Has anyone with an L1320 had freezes on 14379?

Click to collapse





jedgv12 said:


> Before I had Redstone in my BLU Win JR W410a , but returned to Windows Phone 8.1 and then install the stable version of Windows 10 Mobile, but now can not reinstall the Redstone builds
> 
> HELLPPP

Click to collapse



BLU Win JR W410a has 512 MB RAM,so latest builds can't be upgrade.


----------



## jedgv12 (Jul 7, 2016)

raghulive said:


> BLU Win JR W410a has 512 MB RAM,so latest builds can't be upgrade.

Click to collapse



But before he did, come to 14295.1000 and I returned it to the stable, but now I try and I can not go so put that data, please with 512 MB runs well the Redstone, and have tested whether BLU I take into account his successor 1GB of RAM with almost the same processor should take into account the small, as they are fast devices with its Quad-Core, please help me update.


----------



## marass82 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 10, 2016)

still nobody figured out how to trick the new glance stuff to work with older devices?  rs seems to run very good on older devices, but im not willing to use it on a daily basis without glance on my 920


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 10, 2016)

marass82 said:


>

Click to collapse



Please say it is not fake 
I have just tried it but I didn't get any build.


----------



## A AJAY (Jul 10, 2016)

marass82 said:


>

Click to collapse



how i can redstone build on my lumia 720. running on 10586.456......
its possible..if yes then plz tell the step which i perform


----------



## Kenny7 (Jul 10, 2016)

14385 now running on my lumia 1020


----------



## sronweb (Jul 10, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Please say it is not fake
> I have just tried it but I didn't get any build.

Click to collapse



It wil be nice to install RS also for me (L720). Who did it in unsupported device can say how it's working? is it running fine? Problems? Hang ups?

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




A AJAY said:


> how i can redstone build on my lumia 720. running on 10586.456......
> its possible..if yes then plz tell the step which i perform

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Kenny7 (Jul 12, 2016)

hotspot still not fixed in 14385. with lockscreen the hotspot will be disabled. gonna try hard reset later


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 13, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> still nobody figured out how to trick the new glance stuff to work with older devices?  rs seems to run very good on older devices, but im not willing to use it on a daily basis without glance on my 920

Click to collapse



same here~


----------



## dipayans24 (Jul 13, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> same here~

Click to collapse



uploading a old version of glance screen, installing probably will not require interop unlock phone but needs developer mode enabled. anyone can check whether it works or not. Uninstalling the current version if any from storage>apps and then installing this will be preferable.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 13, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> uploading a old version of glance screen, installing probably will not require interop unlock phone but needs developer mode enabled. anyone can check whether it works or not. Uninstalling the current version if any from storage>apps and then installing this will be preferable.

Click to collapse



Won't work. No need to try. MS must have made deep changes to the settings in the registry and the way the Glance service works. I can remember seeing _glance.exe_ running on early RS builds but it is no longer. (L 925, RM-892)


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 13, 2016)

ms changed something to move glance from extras to the native menu. think a earlier previews the glance app from extras worked but its settings where overwritten by the menu settings of it, now the extras app just closes after launch

though i dont know why it doenst work with spoofed settings from a phone which supports glance (i.e. 640,950 etc)


----------



## andystevens91 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, I'm using a Lumia 820 on build 14385. I want to upgrade to 14388 but I cannot enroll in Fast Ring anymore, when I go to the new Insider page inside the Settings app I only see some legal information but no way to enroll in any ring. Any idea how to fix?


----------



## raghulive (Jul 14, 2016)

andystevens91 said:


> Hi, I'm using a Lumia 820 on build 14385. I want to upgrade to 14388 but I cannot enroll in Fast Ring anymore, when I go to the new Insider page inside the Settings app I only see some legal information but no way to enroll in any ring. Any idea how to fix?

Click to collapse



go to update &settings there you can see windows insider programme,you can change rings or stop insider builds on 14385,uninstall insider app


----------



## Kenny7 (Jul 14, 2016)

after hard reset my Lumia 1020 with 14388 is working fine, but glance and hot spot are not working.
before hard reset the hot spot was working. now it says it cannot find a internet connection and cannot be activated. I think there was a registry fix for that, but now I'm on holiday for some days


----------



## andystevens91 (Jul 14, 2016)

raghulive said:


> go to update &settings there you can see windows insider programme,you can change rings or stop insider builds on 14385,uninstall insider app

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. When I go to settings this is the only thing I see when I try to enroll in Fast Ring (it's Italian, but it basically tells you that preview builds are unstable and you should not use them on your main phone and blah blah blah), there is no button to accept and continue.

You can see a screenshot at i.imgur .com/Bi1ExRP.jpg

EDIT: Finally fixed. For anyone interested, if you can't see the button to enroll in the Fast Ring you have to go to Screen settings and reduce DPI scaling (I went from 150% to 125%). After reboot go back in Insider settings and you will see a button to enroll. Tap it and enjoy!


----------



## ll4m4 (Jul 14, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> after hard reset my Lumia 1020 with 14388 is working fine, but glance and hot spot are not working.
> before hard reset the hot spot was working. now it says it cannot find a internet connection and cannot be activated. I think there was a registry fix for that, but now I'm on holiday for some days

Click to collapse



Is Lumia Camera available and does it work fine?


----------



## ngame (Jul 14, 2016)

ll4m4 said:


> Is Lumia Camera available and does it work fine?

Click to collapse



Guys who are having problems with Glance, here are registry keys that removed from Restone:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:00000001
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:00000010 Decimal:16
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f Decimal:15
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkMode"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeElements"=dword:00000007 Decimal:7
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:000001a4 Decimal:420
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:00ff0000 Decimal:16711680
"DarkModeStart"=dword:00000528 Decimal:1320
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:00004e20 Dec:20000
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:00000000 
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:00000000
"Mode"=dword:00000000
"MoveClock"=dword:00000001
"NormalModeElements"=dword:0000003f Dec:63
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f Dec:15
```
maybe playing with these may solve your problems


----------



## fer_cabr (Jul 14, 2016)

ngame said:


> Guys who are having problems with Glance, here are registry keys that removed from Restone:
> 
> ```
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
> ...

Click to collapse



CustomPFD says "Access denied while writing the key/value" when I try to add a registry...


----------



## ngame (Jul 14, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> CustomPFD says "Access denied while writing the key/value" when I try to add a registry...

Click to collapse



try using VCReg


----------



## fer_cabr (Jul 14, 2016)

ngame said:


> try using VCReg

Click to collapse



ok, I added the registers, but still does not work glance.


----------



## ngame (Jul 14, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> ok, I added the registers, but still does not work glance.

Click to collapse



you have the glance app installed in settings -> extras ?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 14, 2016)

i dont think that removed reg keys are the problem, or would be able to restore that feature. its something about the implementation into the normal settings menu. rewrite those settings to registry would do nothing most likely cause the settings of the old app listed under extras are overwritten always by the settings in the personalization menu.

but im still not able to figure out why it doenst work even though the device should think its supported (cause set reg values to any phone with glance and redstone support)


----------



## fer_cabr (Jul 14, 2016)

ngame said:


> you have the glance app installed in settings -> extras ?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 15, 2016)

Still looking for a way for 512 mb devices. Has anybody found something?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Glance working on lumia 1020 Win Redstone 10.0.14390.0.*

Glance working on lumia 1020 Win Redstone 10.0.14390.0.

I have restored this keys from my backup 10.0.10586.494.


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:00000000
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:00000000
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000001e
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkMode"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeElements"=dword:0000000f
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:000001a4
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeStart"=dword:00000528
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:00004e20
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:00000000
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:00000000
"Mode"=dword:00000000
"MoveClock"=dword:00000000
"NormalModeElements"=dword:0000001f
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f
"PanelType"=dword:00000001
"ShowDetailedAppStatus"=dword:00000000
"ShowSystemNotifications"=dword:00000000
"FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"
"AppGraphicGestures"=dword:00000000
"SingleTapWakeup"=dword:00000000
"EnablePublicSDK"=dword:00000000
"SupportedTouchEvents"=dword:00000000
```

And


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]
"PluginPath"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.12.4.dll"
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"
"Version"="4.1.12.4"
"PluginVersion"="4.1.12.4"
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"UsingBeta"=dword:00000000
"UseBeta"=dword:00000000
```


----------



## justbearcause (Jul 17, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Glance working on lumia 1020 Win Redstone 10.0.14390.0.
> 
> I have restored this keys from my backup 10.0.10586.494.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload a content of your “C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM” folder somewhere?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 17, 2016)

gonna look into it (probably not today though) on my 920, thx


----------



## strichcode (Jul 18, 2016)

Is there a way to import the registry keys together or do we have to edit each key=>value as single elements?
Regards,
Tobias


----------



## dape16 (Jul 18, 2016)

The .dll-files that these reg keys is pointing to is missing on my Lumia 1020 running 14390. Importing the keys made it boot loop.


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 18, 2016)

NsgGlance-Lumia 1020-10.0.10586.494


----------



## dape16 (Jul 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> NsgGlance-Lumia 1020-10.0.10586.494

Click to collapse



Thanks! I don't know if it is needed, but can you attach the "lpmFont_wxga.bin" as well?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 18, 2016)

'lpmFont_wxga.bin" is inside.

Youu have upqated to RS your 1020 from WP8.x or Win10 ?


----------



## dape16 (Jul 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> 'lpmFont_wxga.bin" is inside.
> 
> Youu have upqated to RS your 1020 from WP8.x or Win10 ?

Click to collapse



Thanks! I have updated from 10586 build.


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 18, 2016)

If not working check this


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]
"Description"="Standby screen service"
"DisplayName"="NlpmService"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000000
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ImagePath"="c:\\windows\\system32\\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"PreshutdownTimeout"=dword:00000032
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,43,00,68,00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,\
  67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,73,00,65,\
  00,57,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,53,00,65,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,\
  69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,\
  00,61,00,74,00,65,00,47,00,6c,00,6f,00,62,00,61,00,6c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,\
  76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"Type"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  4e,00,6c,00,70,00,6d,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,2e,00,64,\
  00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"ServiceDllUnloadOnStop"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\TriggerInfo]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\TriggerInfo\0]
"Action"=dword:00000001
"Data0"=hex:75,38,bc,a3,3e,06,8a,41
"Data1"=hex:00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
"DataType0"=dword:00000001
"DataType1"=dword:00000001
"Guid"=hex:16,28,7a,2d,5e,0c,fc,45,9c,e7,57,0e,5e,cd,e9,c9
"Type"=dword:00000007
```


----------



## dape16 (Jul 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> If not working check this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Got it working now! Great job!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

can you explain how you did it exactly? i havent tried it yet, just spoofed my 920, updated to 14393 now. but time to catch some sleep


----------



## windgog (Jul 19, 2016)

hello.
need help with L925.
after Hard Reset, with no SIM, no wifi disabled system update and store updates.

logged on with MS account, registered WP Developer registration (8.0 SDK), trying to install vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap - Error 0x81030110
anyway to fix it?
thanks!


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2016)

Glance Still working on 14393.


----------



## dape16 (Jul 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> can you explain how you did it exactly? i havent tried it yet, just spoofed my 920, updated to 14393 now. but time to catch some sleep

Click to collapse



I connected my Lumia 1020 in Mass Storage mode and then transferred the missing files to "\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public". Then I used regedit to add the missing keys. In the SOFTWARE hive all the keys were needed, in SYSTEM I just changed these two values: "ImagePath"="c:\\windows\\system32\\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance" and "PreshutdownTimeout"=dword:00000032.
Good luck.


----------



## strichcode (Jul 19, 2016)

How can I add a subkey to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\]?
The subkeys NsgGlance and NlpmService are missing and I tried to add them with vcreg, CustomPFD and InteropTools but without luck. Is there any other tool capable of adding subkeys to this tree or am I missing someting?
Did you install the glance.appx from this thread?

Thanks and regards,
Tobias


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

same here, tried it. cant write. could not change the two values within system too, but there i could just overwrite them with a new entry instead of editing. tried custompfd and the interoptools to write the missing subkeys in the plugins folder, but both dont work.

glance updated itself from store, and i copied back the files from my previous backup. just need to link to them now to make the app work. any app to import .reg files? might be easier at all

any idea?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2016)

My 1020 is Mass Storage mode enabled with WPI and i write registry keys with regedit.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

havent ****ed around with my phone a long time, how can i open the registry of it with regedit when its connected via usb? sorry for the dumb question, but im confused atm


----------



## djtonka (Jul 19, 2016)

There will be a number of Redstone custom ROM's for 520,625,820 and 920 just after anniversary build


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

thats what im hoping for, but wpinternals hasnt been updated in the last 7 months... so i would be fine for the moment if i would be able to somehow add the subkeys and values to make glance work (otherwise the phone runs very smooth with redstone, seems better than th2. only bug i encountered is the mentioned bluetooth bug)

edit: the custompfd remote app is able to write the subkeys and values! will take me still a bit of time to import them single by hand but we will see if it works or if have to recover the device 

edit2: worked fine with the remote app. you just need to convert the dword hexadecimal values into normal decimal values and add them. though glance still doenst work and the app under extras directly closes. set all values correct and changed the versions everywhere it was needed to 4.1.12.4 (cause thats the dlls and version i backupped from the .494). any ideas? have two left -> deinstall and reinstall the glance app and changing the glancemigratedtoos value from 1 to 0

edit3: no chance, double checked for mistakes (and yes the files from the public/oem folder are all present and the reg values are set correctly to it). nothing, everything set correct. uninstalled glance, deployed older version, updated via store, always rebootet between tests, nothing. just doenst work and app under extras directly closes again ("normal" menu doenst show the glance option at all). dont know what i have could missed


----------



## strichcode (Jul 19, 2016)

Tried different ways, resetting phone, installing glance.xap or leaving the one which was there after reset, overwriting existing registry keys or edit them, all to no avail. Also copied the files to the filesystem.
Same result as tofuschnitte...
If someone finds a reproducable way on a Lumia 1020 I would be very glad...

Regards,
Tobias


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

crawled through the complete registry to find a key which may enable the os-integrated glance stuff, found nothing. think we would need to modifiy the rom so the device would think after a hardreset its a supported device and configs itself with that glancestuff too. in that case we have to wait for the mentioned custom roms from windowsmaniapl


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2016)

@tofuschnitte

On win 10 10.10586.494 glance work's on your phone or not?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

yes, sure it does work on th2 without any problems


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2016)

If you have a backup 494 with WPinternals you can mount "MainOS" and import registry in regedit to see keys and values.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

New "Windows Camera app" panorama feature not working on my 1020 error 0xA00F4279


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

nope, it isnt unlocked with wpinternals. think i will stay the 2 weeks without glance (rs1 does really run much better than th2 on my device) till those guys at windowsmania offer custom roms


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 20, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> If not working check this

Click to collapse



You're my personal hero as of today!! :good:    

Glance Screen working on Lumia 925 (RM-892) running 10.0.14393.0


----------



## dxgundam01 (Jul 20, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> You're my personal hero as of today!! :good:
> 
> Glance Screen working on Lumia 925 (RM-892) running 10.0.14393.0

Click to collapse



Please list the detailed steps , thx


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 20, 2016)

Um. Copy the files provided by titi66200 to Phone:\SharedData\OEM\Public and import the values from here and here into your phones registry. As for importing the reg keys i don't know if there is another way instead of booting your phone in mass storage mode (which requires an unlocked bootloader with mass storage mode enabled), load the registry hives SYSTEM and SOFTWARE into regedit and import the entries as .reg-File.

I used files and registry entries from an older backup of my phone with working glance. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## windgog (Jul 20, 2016)

windgog said:


> hello.
> need help with L925.
> after Hard Reset, with no SIM, no wifi disabled system update and store updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one more hard reset, after it deleted "extras and info" with date +100 years bug and still Error 0x81030110 while installing roottool.xap or vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap with application deployment (SDK 8.0)
can anyone help me to dela with it? 
thanks!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 20, 2016)

have a free evening and decided to give wpinternals a go, just restored 8.1 and unlocked the phone completely. will check the reg entries on the 920 before and after the upgrade from th2 and rs1 and will report back


----------



## strichcode (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm doing the same, had a bad time already bricking the device due to bad drivers I think. On an other PC I could restore the 1020 with WDRT and get the bootloader unlocked.
Now I'm in the process of updating to RS - will see and report too...


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 21, 2016)

i think i found my problem, though i havent tested it yet. making a backup of my updated th2 494 install now. but crawled through the prior saved registry hives

the problem was (or maybe was) when exporting reg keys the folder strings always have \\ instead of \ in the path. now thats a very dumb mistake cause i only copy & pasted the strings and i should have figured it out earlier (havent done much reg key importing/exporting at all in the last years to remember that behavior). gonna try it tomorrow, time to sleep now. on the other hand it still could be a problem of custompfd at all (as i said: adding subkeys only works via remote custompfd and not on the device directly, maybe that was something to do with it not working)


----------



## strichcode (Jul 21, 2016)

I got my bootloader unlocked with WPI an mass storage is working. Copied the files from this thread and imported the registry keys.
But still no Glance, app crashes upon start.
Does anyone with a 1020 and working glance have a dump and could provide the neccessary registry keys?
I suppose it is because of different values, e.g. PanelType or something...

Regards,
Tobias

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Goddamn, got it working...
I had a spelling mistake in the path "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.2.dll" and I changed "PanelType"=dword:00000000 and "MoveClock"=dword:00000001
One of these (obviously the spelling mistake) made it work.
Thanks for the help, the infos and the files! I am very glad right now!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 21, 2016)

got it working too, even with custompfd remote. so it was clearly the fault of the double \ in the paths... stupid me

though my original values where PanelType 0 instead of 1 too, dunno if thats a important parameter. rest should be no reaons cause thats just (or lets say most of them) settings you can set inside the app. though as last entry in oem/nokia/lpm i got SyncedBgConversionOptions=dword:0000009

dunno what that does but imported that as well


----------



## strichcode (Jul 21, 2016)

Good to hear! Congrats!


----------



## Bobpriest (Jul 21, 2016)

Did Microsoft somehow prevent older devices from installing Insider Preview builds?
I can't seem to pull out the update from 8.1 on my Lumia 1020 anymore.

Also, does anyone have any tips for the installation in general?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 21, 2016)

no, but your 1020 is only supported in the release-preview-ring which provides 10586.107 and the cumulative update to .494 afterwards. for redstone you must spoof your device id (maybe you should read the first post in this topic)


----------



## Bobpriest (Jul 22, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> no, but your 1020 is only supported in the release-preview-ring which provides 10586.107 and the cumulative update to .494 afterwards. for redstone you must spoof your device id (maybe you should read the first post in this topic)

Click to collapse



Thank you for your prompt response.
I did not realize I was only allowed to participate in the Release Preview ring; I just thought I could apply to any of them.
Now it's downloading and I'll follow the rest of the steps and report back with my results.


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 22, 2016)

So, is there any similar way to solve wifi hotspot problem, as solving the glance one?

Thanks!


----------



## tamoadamo (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, can i download keyboards after hard reset on 14393?    Lumia 1020


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 22, 2016)

opt in into the insiderprogramm again (you dont need to spoof your device id) to be able to download keyboard- or any languagefiles


----------



## tony_mo89 (Jul 22, 2016)

is there any fix for brightness?


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 22, 2016)

tony_mo89 said:


> is there any fix for brightness?

Click to collapse



Not yet, but brightness is also a top issue for me.


----------



## Bobpriest (Jul 23, 2016)

I just wanted to reply and to confirm that everything worked perfectly on my Lumia 1020. I honestly am confused as to why Micro$oft won't support the older devices anymore, claiming that the builds just don't work and/or are too slow when everything works flawlessly on my phone.


----------



## xyjprc (Jul 23, 2016)

tamoadamo said:


> Hi, can i download keyboards after hard reset on 14393?    Lumia 1020

Click to collapse



Yes, you might need to enroll/unenroll from insider builds and reboot then try again, the additional keyboard will download. Did this today myself.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 23, 2016)

for language settings and keyboard stuff -> just rejoin the insider programm

for other os updates like the cumulative update .3 yesterday -> just spoof your id again and search again for updates (no need to restart), you can change it to your normal values again after that the update is prepared


----------



## gatobadio (Jul 23, 2016)

hello,
i have lumia 1020 with last rs build with 930 settings.
-glance dont work but i see in a post the solution.
- bright just work automatic 
- new camera with panorama give error after take the picture .
- new skype, when opened then cant open camera again, must restart phone to have camera working.
.what the best settings for lumia 1020 ( 930, 1520....) to have with rs?
.someone now how to fix that errors?
thanks in advance


----------



## gatobadio (Jul 23, 2016)

Bobpriest said:


> I just wanted to reply and to confirm that everything worked perfectly on my Lumia 1020. I honestly am confused as to why Micro$oft won't support the older devices anymore, claiming that the builds just don't work and/or are too slow when everything works flawlessly on my phone.

Click to collapse



i there, your new camera with panorama work? new skype don't crash your camera?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 23, 2016)

10.0.14393.3 fixed screen brightness on my Lumia 925 

Camera App still shows an error when trying to save a panorama. But thats no real surprize since taking other than the first shots of a panirama doesn't work as intended to begin with.


----------



## tony_mo89 (Jul 23, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> 10.0.14393.3 fixed screen brightness on my Lumia 925
> 
> Camera App still shows an error when trying to save a panorama. But thats no real surprize since taking other than the first shots of a panirama doesn't work as intended to begin with.

Click to collapse



on my 820 not fixed yet


----------



## Bobpriest (Jul 24, 2016)

gatobadio said:


> i there, your new camera with panorama work? new skype don't crash your camera?

Click to collapse





Swordfishx86 said:


> 10.0.14393.3 fixed screen brightness on my Lumia 925
> 
> Camera App still shows an error when trying to save a panorama. But thats no real surprize since taking other than the first shots of a panirama doesn't work as intended to begin with.

Click to collapse





tony_mo89 said:


> on my 820 not fixed yet

Click to collapse



The camera app does not let me take panorama pictures at this moment. Skype also indeed does not let me use my camera (either front of back).
-Nokia Lumia 1020


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 24, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> 10.0.14393.3 fixed screen brightness on my Lumia 925
> 
> Camera App still shows an error when trying to save a panorama. But thats no real surprize since taking other than the first shots of a panirama doesn't work as intended to begin with.

Click to collapse



Which phone settings did you use to get RS?
I have Lumia 1020 with latest RS build, used 1520 settings to get it but brightness doesn't work.


----------



## hamza87 (Jul 24, 2016)

hi everyone!
i have a lumia 925 and i struggle to update it even to th2 10586.~, i'm on 8.1 now. a couple of months ago, i managed to update it easily by opting in the release preview ring, but now it's been 3 days that i wait for the update to trigger for nothing. i resetted (hard and soft) it multiple times, changed rings, rebooted it many times... always the same response: "your phone is up to date".
so here i am asking for some help, tip, trick, clue, potatoe,  anything... in order to update my phone.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 25, 2016)

hamza87 said:


> hi everyone!
> i have a lumia 925 and i struggle to update it even to th2 10586.~, i'm on 8.1 now. a couple of months ago, i managed to update it easily by opting in the release preview ring, but now it's been 3 days that i wait for the update to trigger for nothing. i resetted (hard and soft) it multiple times, changed rings, rebooted it many times... always the same response: "your phone is up to date".
> so here i am asking for some help, tip, trick, clue, potatoe,  anything... in order to update my phone.
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



MS is preparing Release Preview ring for RS, so there won't be any 10586 builds available. That's why unsupported devices won't be able to get Win10 anymore. Just wait for some custom ROMs.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 25, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> [...] That's why unsupported devices won't be able to get Win10 anymore. [...]

Click to collapse



Thats bull ****. The only thing you need is a registry editor to write to HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo on Windows Mobile >= 8.10.14219.341.


----------



## dipayans24 (Jul 25, 2016)

hamza87 said:


> hi everyone!
> i have a lumia 925 and i struggle to update it even to th2 10586.~, i'm on 8.1 now. a couple of months ago, i managed to update it easily by opting in the release preview ring, but now it's been 3 days that i wait for the update to trigger for nothing. i resetted (hard and soft) it multiple times, changed rings, rebooted it many times... always the same response: "your phone is up to date".
> so here i am asking for some help, tip, trick, clue, potatoe,  anything... in order to update my phone.
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



in that case the only way, is to UNLOCK your phone using WPinternals, install reg editor and change the registry setting to a phone whose HW is very similar to one you are upgrading(eg. lumia 830 is suitable for lumia 92x/1020). you can get 830 registry from attached file and download upgrade advisor from store.
I will advice you, if you succeed in getting 10586.107, please do a hard reset(on .107 itself) before proceeding to 10586.494 to eliminate any sort of bugs like hotspot not working under lock screen.
PS- Using WPinternals without knowing full procedure/steps can be extremely dangerous, so read the full faq before doing anything else with your phone.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 25, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Thats bull ****. The only thing you need is a registry editor to write to HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo on Windows Mobile >= 8.10.14219.341.

Click to collapse



lol.
What if MS patches that registry flaw with final release of Redstone to public? Think before what you say.
I didn't say you even CAN'T get it with registry tweaks. It is always possible to get it with that registry tweak.
Only in normal way, like you did before, you won't get any update.


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 25, 2016)

Wait. If ms pulls 10586 from relase preview, what will 512mb device owners do? We cannot update to rs with registry hack.


----------



## hamza87 (Jul 25, 2016)

thanks to all of you for your responses!
i just managed to unlock the bootloader via wpinternals, now i want to fake it (lumia 925 => lumia 830) in order to receive the update, what register editor do i have to use? i have some xaps (vcreg 1.5, 1.2, custompfd600,..) but sideloading doesn't work anymore! my phone is dev unlocked but when i sideload something, it fires some hex error (0x84848484 for example)
Again i'm sorry to bother you today, but i really want this update. and if it succeeds, i will make a 1:1 backup, i swear (i hope).


----------



## dipayans24 (Jul 25, 2016)

hamza87 said:


> thanks to all of you for your responses!
> i just managed to unlock the bootloader via wpinternals, now i want to fake it (lumia 925 => lumia 830) in order to receive the update, what register editor do i have to use? i have some xaps (vcreg 1.5, 1.2, custompfd600,..) but sideloading doesn't work anymore! my phone is dev unlocked but when i sideload something, it fires some hex error (0x84848484 for example)
> Again i'm sorry to bother you today, but i really want this update. and if it succeeds, i will make a 1:1 backup, i swear (i hope).

Click to collapse



Not sure but you can follow these steps:
1. Deploy root tool.xap using WPSDK Deployment 8.1 (not 8.0)
2. once deployed, open it , go to jailbreak lumia>>interop+full capability
3. Now, Deploy Vcreg 1.5.xap using SDK Deployment 8.0
you need and find both sdks from winphonehub.org or google it.


----------



## athem92 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys!
So, I'm interested in getting RS1 on my Lumia 1020. I have a few questions for you:
- Can it be used as a daily driver (bugs, battery drain, apps not working)?
- Do build updates work?
- Is it faster than TH2?
- Does the old Lumia Camera work? Is it slower than on TH2?
- Is the procedure still the same as in the first page of the thread? Which device should I emulate?
- Do you suggest me to emulate supported devices or should I wait for custom ROMs?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 26, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Swordfishx86 said:
> 
> 
> > 10.0.14393.3 fixed screen brightness on my Lumia 925
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



False alarm. I was _in the impression_ that it was working after one of the oh so many SOFT resets on 14393.3.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jul 26, 2016)

athem92 said:


> Hi guys!
> So, I'm interested in getting RS1 on my Lumia 1020. I have a few questions for you:
> - Can it be used as a daily driver (bugs, battery drain, apps not working)?
> - Do build updates work?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using it as daily driver most of the time. Only reboot bug forced me to go back one time.
Battery is ok, sometimes loading takes a while and Lumia camera starts slower than with 8.1 or TH2, but it's working.
After registry hack with 1520 values you should do a hard reset and install apps new from library.
Some early redstone builds were faster than TH, but the actual one is on the same level.
glance not working and here drive support is gone, thats really bad, but the new maps is ok. I'm still missing here maps sometimes...
finally hotspot working again with 14393


----------



## exgenmeikoj (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyway to install this on metro version of onetouch friece xl ? 5054n i know they are the same phone just different buttons i have the tool for the restore


----------



## besnik_limani (Jul 28, 2016)

hamza87 said:


> thanks to all of you for your responses!
> i just managed to unlock the bootloader via wpinternals, now i want to fake it (lumia 925 => lumia 830) in order to receive the update, what register editor do i have to use? i have some xaps (vcreg 1.5, 1.2, custompfd600,..) but sideloading doesn't work anymore! my phone is dev unlocked but when i sideload something, it fires some hex error (0x84848484 for example)
> Again i'm sorry to bother you today, but i really want this update. and if it succeeds, i will make a 1:1 backup, i swear (i hope).

Click to collapse



i had the same problem, so if you bootloaded the device with WPInternals, try to deploy CustomPFD_0003, that one worked for me 
good luck


----------



## milkyway1234 (Jul 28, 2016)

besnik_limani said:


> i had the same problem, so if you bootloaded the device with WPInternals, try to deploy CustomPFD_0003, that one worked for me
> good luck

Click to collapse



or you can switch your phone to mass storage mode and edit the registry with rededit on your PC


----------



## athem92 (Jul 28, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I'm using it as daily driver most of the time. Only reboot bug forced me to go back one time.
> Battery is ok, sometimes loading takes a while and Lumia camera starts slower than with 8.1 or TH2, but it's working.
> After registry hack with 1520 values you should do a hard reset and install apps new from library.
> Some early redstone builds were faster than TH, but the actual one is on the same level.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I really hoped performance was better than TH2, I'm starting to lose interest...


----------



## milkyway1234 (Jul 28, 2016)

athem92 said:


> Thank you very much! I really hoped performance was better than TH2, I'm starting to lose interest...

Click to collapse



Well, Redstone is faster than Treshhold on my 1020. But not "fast fast"...
W10M is slower than WP8.1 in general and all you can do is buy a better phone


----------



## athem92 (Jul 28, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Well, Redstone is faster than Treshhold on my 1020. But not "fast fast"...
> W10M is slower than WP8.1 in general and all you can do is buy a better phone

Click to collapse



Yeah I imagined that, the fact is I love the camera 
Is Lumia Camera really even slower on RS? And how is battery life? Did it get worse?


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 29, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Um. Copy the files provided by titi66200 to Phone:\SharedData\OEM\Public and import the values from here and here into your phones registry. As for importing the reg keys i don't know if there is another way instead of booting your phone in mass storage mode (which requires an unlocked bootloader with mass storage mode enabled), load the registry hives SYSTEM and SOFTWARE into regedit and import the entries as .reg-File.
> 
> I used files and registry entries from an older backup of my phone with working glance. I suggest you do the same.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your sharing!
I did try to follow your step and I still cannot get my glance screen back.  I have some questions.
1. I copy the files to \\OEM\\Public by enabling Live Full FS Access in vcREG, and then copy the files from computer to  my 1020.  Is it OK?
2. This is the second time I edit registry in WP (the first time is about changing 1020 to 830).  Some paths stated previous are in different format.  some in c:\windows\, some in \\Data\\SharedData\\, some in c:\\Data\\SharedDate...  Which one I should use?
3. Yesterday I added the missing sub-key by CustomPFD remote.  I added "BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000001e with the setting of type "Integer Dword 32 bit, and value placing it as 30.  I added "FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"  and "Version"="4.1.12.4" by the type of string.  Is it correct?

Thank you very much!


----------



## milkyway1234 (Jul 29, 2016)

athem92 said:


> Yeah I imagined that, the fact is I love the camera
> Is Lumia Camera really even slower on RS? And how is battery life? Did it get worse?

Click to collapse



It's still the best camera on a Lumia (yes, even better than the 950)!
Lumia Camera sometimes takes very long to load but taking photos is as fast (slow) as on Threshold. Battery life is better than on Threshold but shorter than on 8.1


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 29, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> Thanks for your sharing!
> I did try to follow your step and I still cannot get my glance screen back.  I have some questions.
> 1. I copy the files to \\OEM\\Public by enabling Live Full FS Access in vcREG, and then copy the files from computer to  my 1020.  Is it OK?
> 2. This is the second time I edit registry in WP (the first time is about changing 1020 to 830).  Some paths stated previous are in different format.  some in c:\windows\, some in \\Data\\SharedData\\, some in c:\\Data\\SharedDate...  Which one I should use?
> ...

Click to collapse



almost, you made the same mistake i did when i tried it on the device directly. you have to use only one \  instead of \\ . regedit behaves a bit different when exporting, thats where the double \\ comes from. and you might not be able to create all subkeys, atleast i wasnt. but worked fine with custompfd running on the mobile and custompfd remote on the desktop to add and modify the values


----------



## milkyway1234 (Jul 29, 2016)

Buildfeed now shows the first RS2 build 14894). I wonder if our unsupported phones will handle RS2


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 29, 2016)

sure they will, massive changes in the core were part of rs1 (i.e. the onecore part). rs2 will be only a pure featureupdate. but dont expect it to hit the insiderring soon


----------



## milkyway1234 (Jul 29, 2016)

I suspect it won't take longer than a few weeks....


----------



## tmingcheung (Jul 29, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> almost, you made the same mistake i did when i tried it on the device directly. you have to use only one \  instead of \\ . regedit behaves a bit different when exporting, thats where the double \\ comes from. and you might not be able to create all subkeys, atleast i wasnt. but worked fine with custompfd running on the mobile and custompfd remote on the desktop to add and modify the values

Click to collapse



[emoji23] [emoji24] 
have checked and rechecked all registries and still cannot get my glance screen back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 29, 2016)

just reread that 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67783107&postcount=848
and
that http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67795465&postcount=857

you might have forgotten to change the servicehost entry

you must have missed one thing, but i cant say what from here  if you dont get it to work just wait for custom roms next week


----------



## MineMasterHD (Jul 30, 2016)

*Help!*

I have a Lumia 635 512MB RAM. I used this hack to set it up as a Lumia 635 with 1 GB RAM which is supported. However, after setting it all up, when I register for Fast Ring and check for updates to find the latest redstone build which is 14393, it says Your device is up to date. Anyone know how to fix this? All I know is that I am on the latest build in the 10586 branch (Can't remember off the top of my head which one that is) if that is any help.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jul 30, 2016)

MineMasterHD said:


> I have a Lumia 635 512MB RAM. I used this hack to set it up as a Lumia 635 with 1 GB RAM which is supported. However, after setting it all up, when I register for Fast Ring and check for updates to find the latest redstone build which is 14393, it says Your device is up to date. Anyone know how to fix this? All I know is that I am on the latest build in the 10586 branch (Can't remember off the top of my head which one that is) if that is any help.

Click to collapse



Sadly, at the moment there is no work around to get Redstone for devices with 512MB RAM.


----------



## Buschi1978 (Jul 30, 2016)

Trying to make Glance Screen work I messed up the following reg-entries:


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]

"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\TriggerInfo\0]

"Data0"=hex:75,38,bc,a3,3e,06,8a,41
"Data1"=hex:00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
"Guid"=hex:16,28,7a,2d,5e,0c,fc,45,9c,e7,57,0e,5e,cd,e9,c9


Can someone please tell me how these entries should look like for a working glancescreen when editing them with CustomPFD Registry Editor? I think it must be something like
"SeChangeNotifyPrivilege
SeIncreaseWorkingSetPrivilege
SeCreateGlobalPrivilege"
like in "RequiredPrivileges"...

And especially wich type they should be in the registry (DWORD, string, binary...).


----------



## winnie38240 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys! Trying to get some help here also. 
Well I tried a lot of changes in the registry, but no luck, the update wouldn't start. I have a Lumia 1020, and I tried with severals reg configs: Lumia 950XL, Lumia 735, Lumia 830... Also tried to change the BSPRelease or ConfigID etc...
But the same pb comes back: No update to W10M, it says my phone is up to date. The update advisor tells me my phone is ready to update though!
Also with the Windows insider App, on Fast insider an update is downloading but when installing it, says: this update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (8007000d)
I have to say I'm a bit disappointed...
Anyone has a workaround? thx a lot!


----------



## Buschi1978 (Jul 30, 2016)

I installed Windows 10 Mobile Build 14393.5 (RS1) on my Lumia 1020 coming from W10M Build 10586.494.
After a couple of days of usage I can say that
- the device runs really smooth
- it feels a little bit faster than 10586.494
- MS Band (1) notifications are a lot more reliable
- battery life is as good as on 10586.494

- glance screen is not working (yet)
- panorama function of Microsoft camera is not working

I´m happy that I decided to update my device.


----------



## MineMasterHD (Jul 30, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Sadly, at the moment there is no work around to get Redstone for devices with 512MB RAM.

Click to collapse



It is possible.  I saw one person do it with the same phone and setup EDIT: I think I found a registry key that might do the trick. There is a string called PhoneHardwareRevision. Maybe if we put the string the Lumia 635 with 1 GB RAM uses, it might work. Can someone who owns this model give me that registry value so I can try it? I am thinking that controls the installed RAM reported in settings.


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 30, 2016)

MineMasterHD said:


> It is possible.  I saw one person do it with the same phone and setup EDIT: I think I found a registry key that might do the trick. There is a string called PhoneHardwareRevision. Maybe if we put the string the Lumia 635 with 1 GB RAM uses, it might work. Can someone who owns this model give me that registry value so I can try it? I am thinking that controls the installed RAM reported in settings.

Click to collapse



I dont think that's gonna work. I tried everything on my 630 and there is no way to install rs1 on 512mb devices. Probably the screensot was fake I saw it too but he didn't reply us.
Edit: Changed everything with Lumia 930 keys including phonehardwarerevision and says phone is up to date.


----------



## MineMasterHD (Jul 30, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I dont think that's gonna work. I tried everything on my 630 and there is no way to install rs1 on 512mb devices. Probably the screensot was fake I saw it too but he didn't reply us.

Click to collapse



Again, all we need to do is change the RAM reported. Read the updated part of my post


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 30, 2016)

MineMasterHD said:


> Again, all we need to do is change the RAM reported. Read the updated part of my post

Click to collapse



I edited my post too  I tried and didn't work. I dont see any key for ram. Changing labelid etc. doesnt do the trick.


----------



## hellvy (Jul 30, 2016)

Buschi1978 said:


> Trying to make Glance Screen work I messed up the following reg-entries:
> ...
> Can someone please tell me how these entries should look like for a working glancescreen when editing them with CustomPFD Registry Editor? I think it must be something like
> "SeChangeNotifyPrivilege
> ...

Click to collapse



Here're my capture screen of related registry..

http://imgur.com/a/GbICn


----------



## MineMasterHD (Jul 31, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I edited my post too  I tried and didn't work. I dont see any key for ram. Changing labelid etc. doesnt do the trick.

Click to collapse



I saw a post somewhere in this thread.  Apparently the RAM is stored in a system file. If we can access the system files maybe we can edit it


----------



## vish95111 (Aug 1, 2016)

how did you manage to do it? i get an error when i try the first deploy step, run time error


----------



## redthrone808 (Aug 1, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
i dont understand a word guys how do i get this thing vcreg on my phone*


----------



## suhail_ssr (Aug 1, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> Hi guys! Trying to get some help here also.
> Well I tried a lot of changes in the registry, but no luck, the update wouldn't start. I have a Lumia 1020, and I tried with severals reg configs: Lumia 950XL, Lumia 735, Lumia 830... Also tried to change the BSPRelease or ConfigID etc...
> But the same pb comes back: No update to W10M, it says my phone is up to date. The update advisor tells me my phone is ready to update though!
> Also with the Windows insider App, on Fast insider an update is downloading but when installing it, says: this update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (8007000d)
> ...

Click to collapse



check out this post, it may help you out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67990653&postcount=440


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Lumia 925 with WM 10 14393.5: Glance not working*

Hi there

I'm glad to inform that I have my Lumia 925 RM-893 with WM 10 14393.5 working.

I've followed the steps using the Lumia 950 XL info.

After that, I made a hard reset. It now shows again the Lumia 925 RM-893 info.

I feel it really smooth.

However, I have the glance-screen problem.

I have glance screen app installed and updated.

The glance entry in "Extras" menu is right there.

But when I touch it, it opens for just a second, and closes again.

My device is not rooted.

Could anybody, please, let me know which of all this topic's post should I follow?

I've being readind and reading and can't understand which solution can apply to my problem.

Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------

After keep reading, found that I also have the brightness problem.

Menu options work great. I can change brightness between auto - low - medium - high from action center and from Configuration.

However, screen brightness never change.

Please, if anybody could give me a hand about that, I'll be really grateful.

Best regards.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello to all,

I have Lumia 928. In order to make the glance screen to work, as far as I understand, I need to transfer some files (attached in previous post) and to execute two .reg files, right?
But I could make this only if I have enabled Full Mass Storage Mode. So, I need to use WPinternalts to reinstall back to 8.1, unlock boot loader and install SBL3 Engineering - unfortunately It seems there is no SBL3 Engineering file for this device. According the official site, it's possible to use SBL3 file from similar device, but than Mass Storage Mode could not be activated.

So, is there any other way, that I can transfer these files to system folder and somehow to import the registry settings, as I can't write them row by row, as I'm not very into such knowledge?
Currently, when I connect my 928 to laptop, the system folders are accessible and visible, but can't create folders in it, nor to copy files.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Maybe this could help you*



ibbbo said:


> unfortunately It seems there is no SBL3 Engineering file for this device.

Click to collapse



Hi

First of all, I had to put some spaces between "www", the dot and and the rest of the URL. Same with the dot com and dot net part. I'm new and I'm not allowed to put links.

I have a lumia 925. But reading here www . wpinternals . net/index.php/faq I see this:

*If you select an FFU file in the tool, the tool will extract the SBL3 from the FFU. *

So, maybe that's what you need. If you go to www . lumiafirmware . com/ser/RM-860/ you can download the FFU file you need.

Hope this could help you. I'm not any hacker. Just have a Lumia 925 and I love it.

Best regards.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 1, 2016)

tavillo1980 said:


> *If you select an FFU file in the tool, the tool will extract the SBL3 from the FFU. *

Click to collapse



Hi Tavillo1980, I made these steps, but when I extract SBL3 File, there are almost all phone models, except my - Lumia 928.
I tried to google it, but the files I found are all the same.


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 1, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi Tavillo1980, I made these steps, but when I extract SBL3 File, there are almost all phone models, except my - Lumia 928.
> I tried to google it, but the files I found are all the same.

Click to collapse



Weird thing. *RM860_3051.50009.1446.0093_RETAIL_nam_usa_100_93_460422_prd_signed.ffu* is the FFU for your Lumia 928 (that's what LumiaFirmware says).

But, as I said, I'm not a hacker.

Sorry I couldn't help you.

Wish you good luck.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 1, 2016)

there is a sbl3 for the 928 aka icon, should work

and for those who still have problems with glance on spoofed devices: just talked to the guy who develops the interop tools, hes looking into the stuff i gave him (and ofc i credited @titi66200 for his work towards finding a solution) and checks if he is able to implement that as tweak into his app. if thats possible it should be able to reactivate glance with one simple touch


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 1, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> there is a sbl3 for the 928 aka icon, should work
> 
> and for those who still have problems with glance on spoofed devices: just talked to the guy who develops the interop tools, hes looking into the stuff i gave him (and ofc i credited @titi66200 for his work towards finding a solution) and checks if he is able to implement that as tweak into his app. if thats possible it should be able to reactivate glance with one simple touch

Click to collapse



Hi tofuschnitte,

thank you for this information, but I'm not able to find it. Could you kindly point me where this file could be found.

As for the implementing of glance reactivating - it could be awesome if it's possible - thank you both for your effort and help!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 1, 2016)

the icon is officially supported, you shouldnt have any problems with redstone on that devices. but indeed the sbl3 is missing in my archives too... mh strange, sorry.  but you are still able to use custom roms and unlock the bootloader, but you will not be able to use mass storage mode without sbl3 stuff for the icon


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Lumia 925 with WM 10 14393.5: Brightness not working*

I've found something (maybe it was already known):

In the Action Center, if I change between brightness low - medium - high, nothing happens.

But, when I cover the light sensor (to simulate I'm in the dark) and I change from "high" to "auto", screen becomes dark. Brightness go very very low. And when I uncover the light sensor, brightness increases again.

So, looks like the auto brightness is working (didn't try under the sun). But the manual control is lost.

Best regards.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 1, 2016)

towards the brightness stuff: worked always on my 920. but with already with th2 when it said low it was high and vice versa. with redstone the switch in the ac doenst do anything anymore (nor does it in the settings menu, always set to high when disabling the automatic behavior), but the automatic setting works (and automaticly low when battery saver is enabled)


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, but Icon is Lumia 929 (Quad-core) modification of Lumia 930, while my phone is Lumia 928 (Dual-core).
Well, I hope there will be another solution of this issue soon, as I love my phone, but really miss Glance.
I use also Lumia 550....but even it's Quad-core, Lumia 928 works way better with latest Redstone release....


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 1, 2016)

oh wait i ****ed up, 928 is indeed different. its the verizon exclusive renamed 920 (with a different body) and should have the same hardware as the 920 (not the 920 china version, that one was different)

though i wouldnt recommend to try it with the 920 files, could brick it. so maybe no chance to get the mass storage mode, but glance should be revivable like on my 920. lets wait till guss reports back if he is able to implement the fix as a simple tweak, otherwise you need his newest interop tools to add the missing subkeys (old version wasnt able to write complete new subkeys just like vcreg) or custompfd + custompfd remote on your desktop to add the keys (doesnt work on the device directly, dunno why)


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I hope there will be a tweak soon 
 I will waiting till than - I don't want to risk and brick the phone.


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Unable to do this on wp8.1*



raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

I have been trying to do this on lumia 925 running wp8.1 and it keeps on giving error. please help error code which I get while deploying vcreg is 0x81030110. please help*


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> there is a sbl3 for the 928 aka icon, should work
> 
> and for those who still have problems with glance on spoofed devices: just talked to the guy who develops the interop tools, hes looking into the stuff i gave him (and ofc i credited @titi66200 for his work towards finding a solution) and checks if he is able to implement that as tweak into his app. if thats possible it should be able to reactivate glance with one simple touch

Click to collapse



that's awesome! 
BTW: The new glance screen on RS1 is the worst! They removed the peek feature!!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

@gakshat14 you cant do that on the 925 cause you have no sd slot and running 8.1. you need to unlock your device with wpinternals and sbl3 engineering bootloader to get mass storage mode in order to be able to get the registry hives from the phone and import them on your pc into regedit to spoof the device id. its explained on one of the last ~10 pages (the regedit stuff, wpinternals has a tutorial video on their page)
@milkyway1234 he is running into some problems cause he isnt able to change one important value. maybe he will figure it out, gave him an advice what to try. we will see how it turns out


----------



## danijaan (Aug 2, 2016)

I have L920 (w8.1) and want to update to RS. I would like to know if process is any different than mentioned in the OP? I cannot get any w10 update since I rolled back to w8.1 few days back.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

same as i said for the 925 -> wpinternals, engineering bootloader, boot into mass storage mode and modifiy the registry files from the device


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> @gakshat14 you cant do that on the 925

Click to collapse



I did it. And I have a Lumia 925 RM-893. 

I was on WM 10 10586.494. Just followed steps 1 to 6. Used Lumia 950 XL info. And I'm on WM 10 build 14393.5

I did:

Step 1: Yes

Step 2: Yes

Step 3: NO. Just did this part using vcreg from step 1:

move to HKLM-->SYSTEM-->Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo then

a)change " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG 
b)change " PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***

Step 4: Yes

Step 5: Yes

Step 6: Yes

Updated succesfully.

There's a nice video I've followed: It's in portuguese, but you can follow it fine: https://youtu.be/XiM-h-Y5CVY

The video is from this post of Nokia Power User: http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/hack-to-get-windows-10-mobile-redstone-build-14267-on-any-lumia/

After that, made a hard reset and now my phone info is Lumia 925 RM-893 again.

Still have the problem of glance and manual brightness control But it works. And didn't need to use Windows Internals.

The only problem a had was that, when I tried to deploy the vreg app, received an error. After a few tries, found that deployment tool fails if phone screen is off. So, I just double tap on phone screen and clicked "deploy".

But the thing is: Yes, it is possible with Lumia 925.

Best regards.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

@tavillo1980 that only works if you are on 10 already with that device, which isnt possible anymore to reach from 8.1. if you are on 8.1 you need to use wpinternals to spoof the device


----------



## jackcicci (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> @tavillo1980 that only works if you are on 10 already with that device, which isnt possible anymore to reach from 8.1. if you are on 8.1 you need to use wpinternals to spoof the device

Click to collapse



If I have a Lumia 620 with 8.1 which guide should I follow?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

none, cause redstone would end up in a bootloop on your 512mb device

atm you can still get th2 with spoofing the device id and using upgrade advisor. you could try that, get 10586.107 and look if its offering .494 afterwards. if you install redstone -> bootloop


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 2, 2016)

*I was unable to edit the registry files*



milkyway1234 said:


> or you can switch your phone to mass storage mode and edit the registry with rededit on your PC

Click to collapse



@ milkyway1234
I was able to boot into the mass storage mode but I was not able to edit the registry it kept on giving me an error saying this is not a valid registry script.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

open regedit, mark hkeylocalmachine -> file -> import hive (dunno whats the correct english term is sorry) select the SYSTEM file from the phone. Give it a name that doesnt confuse u. navigate inside that hive to the correct path, change them, unload hive


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 2, 2016)

*Still getting an error*



tofuschnitte said:


> open regedit, mark hkeylocalmachine -> file -> import hive (dunno whats the correct english term is sorry) select the SYSTEM file from the phone. Give it a name that doesnt confuse u. navigate inside that hive to the correct path, change them, unload hive

Click to collapse



Unable to load hive due to error while loading hive. I'm attaching the screenshot


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

that file from the phone does not have any file extension, its just called SYSTEM


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 2, 2016)

*File location*



tofuschnitte said:


> that file from the phone does not have any file extension, its just called SYSTEM

Click to collapse



It will be very much helpful if you can tell me the location of the file


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

its windows after all  same locations for everything like on the deskop

Windows\System32\config


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 2, 2016)

*Thank you man*



tofuschnitte said:


> its windows after all  same locations for everything like on the deskop
> 
> Windows\System32\config

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, appreciate it. Love you man!!!


----------



## vuvkar (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi guys. Is there any way to install latest insider preview in lumia 630? :/


----------



## T0BlAS (Aug 3, 2016)

Does Hotspot work now correctly on 925 or still only when screen is on?


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 3, 2016)

T0BlAS said:


> Does Hotspot work now correctly on 925 or still only when screen is on?

Click to collapse



Hotspot works on L925 even on 10586.494 with screen lock, atleast for me but it takes time to connect for other devices such as laptop/tablet initially.


----------



## laracroftonline (Aug 3, 2016)

How do i upload those glance screen files to my phone?


----------



## T0BlAS (Aug 3, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Hotspot works on L925 even on 10586.494 with screen lock, atleast for me but it takes time to connect for other devices such as laptop/tablet initially.

Click to collapse



Thank you. Does it work on Redstone also?


----------



## anna-carla (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi, all.

I followed this thread exactly - very useful and it worked oretty well on my 925.

But...glance isn't working anymore. I have been successful creating the missing subkeys (using CustomPFD remote worked), changed some values mentioned in the thread....

But there is an - at least for me unknown - abnormal behavior when I try to write binary values. 

Actually the values are stored as follows i. e. :

NlpmService\Triggerinfo\0  =>>  Guid  =>> 16287A2D5E0CFCC459CE7570E5ECD9C9C9C9C9C9C9C9C9C9

                                                         Data0 =>> 7538BCA33E068A4141414141

                                                         Data1 =>> 000000000000010000000000

No chance to change values - after hitting the button "write" (or "ok" in PFD Remote) values appear as descibed above.

Any idea? You got me at a loss!

Anna-Carla


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 5, 2016)

dunno, even those entrys missing on your 925? had them still after hardreset (and reinstalling glance via store). maybe custom pfd cant handle them correctly, in that case you should reflash to 8.1 and apply the engineering bootloader, using mass storage mode to spoof the device id and adding those values


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 5, 2016)

anna-carla said:


> No chance to change values - after hitting the button "write" (or "ok" in PFD Remote) values appear as descibed above.

Click to collapse



Try using Interop Tools, it has better writing capabilities (but check its access from Privacy, it has excessive rights).


----------



## sronweb (Aug 5, 2016)

Any chance to get the update on L720 with registry trick? What shall I put?


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 6, 2016)

Attention: The new MS Camera app update (as of today) does not work on the 1020. It says you have to change your privacy settings but I am not able to.
(actually I don't care as I use Lumia Camera anyway)


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 6, 2016)

it's not possible with 512 RAM


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 6, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Attention: The new MS Camera app update (as of today) does not work on the 1020. It says you have to change your privacy settings but I am not able to.
> (actually I don't care as I use Lumia Camera anyway)

Click to collapse



Not for me, installed on my 1020 and it works (no panorama)


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 6, 2016)

seems its causing problems when using the flash for a few people, try restarting the device.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 6, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> it's not possible with 512 RAM

Click to collapse



Possibly with registry hack. I found i.e. some user hacked the L630 just few days ago.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 6, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> it's not possible with 512 RAM

Click to collapse





tofuschnitte said:


> seems its causing problems when using the flash for a few people, try restarting the device.

Click to collapse



Does not work. It says I have to open my privacy settings and give MS camera permissions for "Camera" and "Microphone".
But MS Camera is not in the list of either "Camera" nor "Microphone" privacy settings


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 6, 2016)

sronweb said:


> Possibly with registry hack. I found i.e. some user hacked the L630 just few days ago.

Click to collapse



I saw screenshots too but they didn't tell how they did it.


----------



## sronweb (Aug 6, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I saw screenshots too but they didn't tell how they did it.

Click to collapse



That's why I'm asking. If anyone did it should share the information.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 6, 2016)

probably just fakes, easy to change the name or os number / ram etc to show that on the info screen. as far is know its impossible to run it on 512mb device


----------



## x2wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

I think the Insider build 10581 no more exist on the server for the OLD Lumias
So if any one does a reset using Recovery tool then you will need to forget Windows 10 forever 
I did a reset using Recovery Tool and now no updates available


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 7, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> I think the Insider build 10581 no more exist on the server for the OLD Lumias
> So if any one does a reset using Recovery tool then you will need to forget Windows 10 forever
> I did a reset using Recovery Tool and now no updates available

Click to collapse



I think you mean 10586 
It's still possible to update from 8.1 to 10. I did it myself. You have to use WPInternals first to unlock your bootloader, then you can edit your registry in Mass Storage Mode to get W10.
http://wpinternals.net/


----------



## x2wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> I think you mean 10586
> It's still possible to update from 8.1 to 10. I did it myself. You have to use WPInternals first to unlock your bootloader, then you can edit your registry in Mass Storage Mode to get W10.
> http://wpinternals.net/

Click to collapse



Yes I meant 10586 
Thanks Will give a try to edit via WpInternal Tool


----------



## djtonka (Aug 7, 2016)

New custom ROM's released.
Lumia 820 th2 586.494
Lumia 820 Redstone 393.5

source


----------



## x2wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> I think you mean 10586
> It's still possible to update from 8.1 to 10. I did it myself. You have to use WPInternals first to unlock your bootloader, then you can edit your registry in Mass Storage Mode to get W10.
> http://wpinternals.net/

Click to collapse



Hi
can you let me know which file to edit using the WpInternal tool.
I Unlocked the bootloader and m unable to understand which file I have to edit,
Can you help me out?


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 7, 2016)

djtonka said:


> New custom ROM's released.
> Lumia 820 th2 586.494
> Lumia 820 Redstone 393.5
> 
> source

Click to collapse



Where is the source?? Can it be installed on Lumia 925??


----------



## djtonka (Aug 7, 2016)

it will be, doing one by one


----------



## raghulive (Aug 7, 2016)

x2wolf said:


> Hi
> can you let me know which file to edit using the WpInternal tool.
> I Unlocked the bootloader and m unable to understand which file I have to edit,
> Can you help me out?

Click to collapse



connect mobile to pc
change to mass storage mode through wpinternal tool
go to Run and type regedit ,press ok
clik on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
then file -> load hive 
then navigate to phone/Windows\System32\config\SYSTEM(with no extention) 
change registry values that you want and then file -> unload hive


----------



## sronweb (Aug 7, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Where is the source?? Can it be installed on Lumia 925??

Click to collapse



Check his signature.


----------



## raghulive (Aug 7, 2016)

djtonka said:


> New custom ROM's released.
> Lumia 820 th2 586.494
> Lumia 820 Redstone 393.5
> 
> source

Click to collapse



this is the corrected source


----------



## x2wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

raghulive said:


> connect mobile to pc
> change to mass storage mode through wpinternal tool
> go to Run and type regedit ,press ok
> clik on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Bro 
UPDATE: DONE changing the registry.
Checking for update 

Showing checking for update since a long time but not showing any Update available


----------



## djtonka (Aug 7, 2016)

raghulive said:


> this is the corrected source

Click to collapse



it is working fine, I will make new topic o XDA anyway


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 7, 2016)

Still struggling with battery jump i.e battery percentage suddenly drops from 73 to 63% and 42 to 29%.Its not a problem of background apps.Started when i first updated from 8.1 to 586.218.After then multiple hard resets and going even back to 8.1 didn't help. Anyone else having similar problem and any solution?? Currently on 10586.494


----------



## JanOrz (Aug 7, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> If not working check this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



You are really "the man"!!  Worked fine for my Lumia 925 with Windows 10.0.14393.5
Just use the Instructions as posted from titi66200 and it will do the job!!


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 7, 2016)

My Phone is currently on 10585.107 and after change info as mentioned, there is no build when checking updates. 
I chose Fast ring but nothing to update...
Could you tell me why???


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 7, 2016)

cause like said a bazillion times -> your phone has 512mb RAM and is NOT SUPPORTED in rs1


----------



## Stefan22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Isn't there a way to change the amount of RAM in the registry? I found HKLM\SYSTEM\Setup\WOF\RAMSizeMB but it doesn't seem to help.
I changed it from 395 (Lumia 520 value) to 946 (Lumia 532 1GB RAM value).


----------



## mccririck (Aug 7, 2016)

I had my 920 on W10M after doing the registry hack a few months back but extras and info got updated and so I couldnt change to fast ring. Now I've tried a hard reset and it isnt finding updates on the fast ring. I have now rolled back to 8.1 and am trying to regedit again but I get an error when trying to install vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap (error 0x89740005). Can anyone help?


----------



## MineMasterHD (Aug 8, 2016)

Stefan22 said:


> Isn't there a way to change the amount of RAM in the registry? I found HKLM\SYSTEM\Setup\WOF\RAMSizeMB but it doesn't seem to help.
> I changed it from 395 (Lumia 520 value) to 946 (Lumia 532 1GB RAM value).

Click to collapse



Could someone tell me the value for the Lumia 635 1GB RAM model? I know it does not change anything but I want it anyway.


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 8, 2016)

JanOrz said:


> You are really "the man"!!  Worked fine for my Lumia 925 with Windows 10.0.14393.5
> Just use the Instructions as posted from titi66200 and it will do the job!!

Click to collapse



+1 
Worked on my Lumia 925 with Windows 10.0.14393.5 as well!


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 8, 2016)

mccririck said:


> I had my 920 on W10M after doing the registry hack a few months back but extras and info got updated and so I couldnt change to fast ring. Now I've tried a hard reset and it isnt finding updates on the fast ring. I have now rolled back to 8.1 and am trying to regedit again but I get an error when trying to install vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap (error 0x89740005). Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



vcREG is only for W10. you need to use WPInternals


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 8, 2016)

so if I'm right you guys fixing glance on redstone are coming from 8.1 with mass storage and bootloader unlocked thats why you can copy the files and registry hives right?

well for me I'd like to avoid going back to 8.1 so I think there's another way of fixing glance, unlocking the bootloader with wpinternals and enabling filesystem access using interoptools should allow you to copy files-registry, while staying on 14393, only problem is interops seems to be broken right now due to RS1 changes, gus says he's working on V9 of the app which will fix a dependencies issue, so after we get interoptools 9 working on the current build we could do that to get glance without going to 8.1 and all that


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 8, 2016)

https://twitter.com/tfwboredom/status/762425385434742784

I'm waiting for tutorial but I have no hope.


----------



## Seyar.q (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone can give me the Old skype download link? The new skype update in Redstone makes the camera not to work.


----------



## MineMasterHD (Aug 8, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> https://twitter.com/tfwboredom/status/762425385434742784
> 
> I'm waiting for tutorial but I have no hope.

Click to collapse



I'm waiting also. The thing is, it could be fake. I'm pretty sure he could have easily faked the build number in the registry if I remember correctly.


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 8, 2016)

MineMasterHD said:


> I'm waiting also. The thing is, it could be fake. I'm pretty sure he could have easily faked the build number in the registry if I remember correctly.

Click to collapse



Look at the title at header. Also, compare this ss with your about screen. There is a gap between ram and version lines in th2, rs1 doesnt have that. Of course with photoshop (even using paint), you can make it look like rs1 easily.


----------



## Buschi1978 (Aug 8, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> so if I'm right you guys fixing glance on redstone are coming from 8.1 with mass storage and bootloader unlocked thats why you can copy the files and registry hives right?

Click to collapse



You don´t have to go back to 8.1 to get glance working. Just use vcREG to enable  Live Full FS Access to copy the missing files and then edit the registry using custompfd running on the mobile and custompfd remote on the desktop.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 8, 2016)

Why not use sysapppusher? Or deploy glance.xap from one of my posts?


----------



## RedStoneFun (Aug 8, 2016)

Anybody else having the issue that you can't download most (if not all) of the Microsoft Mobile apps from the store? It comes up with a "This app has been blocked due to Company Policy".... so the button is then greyed out... In my case I want to install the Lumia Camera app on my Lumia 1020


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 9, 2016)

RedStoneFun said:


> Anybody else having the issue that you can't download most (if not all) of the Microsoft Mobile apps from the store? It comes up with a "This app has been blocked due to Company Policy".... so the button is then greyed out... In my case I want to install the Lumia Camera app on my Lumia 1020

Click to collapse



not for me, no. I have a 1020 and can download Lumia Camera


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 9, 2016)

What I am doing wrong, when I'm trying to put BSSwitchOffTimeout it says "Input string was not in a correct format"? I'm using custompfd remote.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 9, 2016)

its legit btw, and continuum working via miracast


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 9, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> its legit btw, and continuum working via miracast

Click to collapse



They dont share their tricks with us 
I'm not looking for continuum, I just wanna get rs on my 630.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to bring Glance back to my 1020 but there's something wrong with CustomPFD? I can write all the registry values except the ones with a letter in it. CustomPFD (remote) then says "Input string was not in a correct format".
In the posts about the Glance registry values it is noted that these values are DWORD, but it seems that's not correct. Any ideas?


----------



## GeoffreyK (Aug 9, 2016)

Try with the remote version of the app for your PC? Just install CustomPFD Remote from the Windows Store on PC and follow instructions.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 9, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> Try with the remote version of the app for your PC? Just install CustomPFD Remote from the Windows Store on PC and follow instructions.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I already use the Remote


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 9, 2016)

I have the same problem. Please help us!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 9, 2016)

convert the hex values to decimal, you cant enter hex values in custompfd (remote)


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 9, 2016)

How can i put this?   "FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 9, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> convert the hex values to decimal, you cant enter hex values in custompfd (remote)

Click to collapse




Wow, thank you! But how do you translate this? "FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




Sitruslight said:


> How can i put this?   "FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"

Click to collapse



You have to choose "String" in CustomPFDRemote


----------



## Buschi1978 (Aug 9, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Wow, thank you! But how do you translate this? "FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
> 00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
> 00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

Click to collapse



Just don´t change these values, they already should be fine in the registry. For me it worked with the existing ones.


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 9, 2016)

Doesn't work anyway.  Everything checked many times. Do I need to download glance.xap also from somewhere?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 9, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Doesn't work anyway.  Everything checked many times. Do I need to download glance.xap also from somewhere?

Click to collapse



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/glance-screen/9wzdncrfj3ds


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 9, 2016)

I have that version already.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 9, 2016)

.67 cumulative just arrived, how you all spoofed phones doing?  also new v8.1 interoptools, maybe it can fix glance now


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 9, 2016)

device is updating atm, should work fine as with the last cumulative update. will report back

and no interop tools are not able to fix glance! gus wasnt able to write specific reg values (same error like with any other registryeditor, i still havent figure out why only custompfd is able to do that with the remote app so i couldnt help him to implement it completely. provided him everything he needs, maybe he finds some time to figure it out by himself)


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 10, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> .67 cumulative just arrived, how you all spoofed phones doing?  also new v8.1 interoptools, maybe it can fix glance now

Click to collapse



Just updated to .67 on my spoofed Lumia 925.  Update took about 20 minutes total.  Everything looks good, no issues so far!


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 10, 2016)

Buschi1978 said:


> Just don´t change these values, they already should be fine in the registry. For me it worked with the existing ones.

Click to collapse



Sadly I did not have the subkey "lpm" at all. I only had "lpmSDK". So I created the subkey "lpm" and added all the registry keys.
You all had the lpm subkey after updating to Redstone?


----------



## Buschi1978 (Aug 10, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Sadly I did not have the subkey "lpm" at all. I only had "lpmSDK". So I created the subkey "lpm" and added all the registry keys.
> You all had the lpm subkey after updating to Redstone?

Click to collapse



I had to create the subkey "lpm", too. But in "lpm" there is no value like  "FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00 ,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
Its in [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]. These values where already/still there and I didn´t have to change them.

BTW: The first time I tried to activate glance it seems I made the same mistake like you. I changed the values you mentioned in the registry and glance didn´t work. After a HR I started a second try only adding/changing the missing/wrong values. I did not touch the values that were already there and right. That made my glance screen work again!


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

hi everyone *I need your help!* I had W10M .494 running on my lumia 630 *(512MB)*, and everything was fine. Then I come back to 8.1 and shortly after i realized that interop unlocking isn't possible anymore, because extras & info can't be installed on sdcard, and Mixradio isn't on the store anymore... (I have tried downloading it but I couldn't). If anyone knows how can I get back to W10M (doesn't matter what build) I would be grateful!!

*Phone details*
Current Software: Widows Phone 8.1 Update (Lumia Denim)
OS Version: 8.10.14219.341
Firmware version: 02040.00019.15235.28005
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-976_1205
Product Code: 059V950


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Can't find updates - Lumia 925*

Just a question.

I have a Lumia 925 RM-893 running 14393.5

I'm in insider ring "release preview".

I'm reading that MS released an update: 14393.67.

But my device is getting nothing when I manually look for updates.

Could it be because it's a Lumia 925 (not supported device)?

After I upgraded from 10586.494 to 14393.5 using Lumia 950XL info, I've hard-reseted my phone. And it shows "Lumia 925" again. No traces of Lumia 950XL info.

Should I spoof the phone again?


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 10, 2016)

tavillo1980 said:


> Just a question.
> 
> I have a Lumia 925 RM-893 running 14393.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried re-enrolling to one of the rings using the Windows Insider Program  (Settings...Update and Security) and enrolling in one of the rings? .67 is available on the Slow, Fast and Release Preview rings.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

@tavillo1980: dude! ffs, you need to spoof the device id again (i mentioned it 209348230482304823042 times on the last pages) after a hardreset. and i recommend that you revert to original values after the update is done
@jhigh2000: insider app isnt supported on redstone, its all integrated into the system


----------



## GeoffreyK (Aug 10, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> hi everyone *I need your help!* I had W10M .494 running on my lumia 630 *(512MB)*, and everything was fine. Then I come back to 8.1 and shortly after i realized that interop unlocking isn't possible anymore, because extras & info can't be installed on sdcard, and Mixradio isn't on the store anymore... (I have tried downloading it but I couldn't). If anyone knows how can I get back to W10M (doesn't matter what build) I would be grateful!!
> 
> *Phone details*
> Current Software: Widows Phone 8.1 Update (Lumia Denim)
> ...

Click to collapse


@Sznabi AFAIK, you'll have to use the Windows Phone Internals tool to unlock the boot loader, and optionally flash an Engineering ROM (since you're on 8.1 already, it's probably worth doing this). Full info on the Windows Phone Internals thread and in the programme, and videos on the web site. You can use it to unlock the boot loader, enable root access, and to spoof the registry either by sideloading one of the registry apps or by enabling Mass Transport Protocol and editing the registry from your PC using regedit.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> @Sznabi AFAIK, you'll have to use the Windows Phone Internals tool to unlock the boot loader, and optionally flash an Engineering ROM (since you're on 8.1 already, it's probably worth doing this). Full info on the Windows Phone Internals thread and in the programme, and videos on the web site. You can use it to unlock the boot loader, enable root access, and to spoof the registry either by sideloading one of the registry apps or by enabling Mass Transport Protocol and editing the registry from your PC using regedit.

Click to collapse



Hi, and thank you for your response, I have been thinking about doing this but sadly my phone is not supported by the tool, but I have seen that on the WPInternals page they have something like 'supported OS versions' and mine is in there, so that means if my phone isn't  on the list, but my OS version is, I can safely use WPInternals for my device?


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 10, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> @tavillo1980: dude! ffs, you need to spoof the device id again (i mentioned it 209348230482304823042 times on the last pages) after a hardreset. and i recommend that you revert to original values after the update is done
> @jhigh2000: insider app isnt supported on redstone, its all integrated into the system

Click to collapse



Absolutely right, fixed.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Aug 10, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Hi, and thank you for your response, I have been thinking about doing this but sadly my phone is not supported by the tool, but I have seen that on the WPInternals page they have something like 'supported OS versions' and mine is in there, so that means if my phone isn't  on the list, but my OS version is, I can safely use WPInternals for my device?

Click to collapse



Oh, sorry, I didn't check your phone model. Hmm, seems it's indeed not supported. But your phone does have an SD card slot, so try the procedure listed (towards the bottom -- the procedure for phones with Windows Phone 8.1) on this German website:
http://windowsarea.de/2016/03/anleitung-redstone-builds-auf-alte-lumia-smartphone-installieren/
If you don't read German, use Bing translate.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't check your phone model. Hmm, seems it's indeed not supported. But your phone does have an SD card slot, so try the procedure listed (towards the bottom -- the procedure for phones with Windows Phone 8.1) on this German website:
> http://windowsarea.de/2016/03/anleitung-redstone-builds-auf-alte-lumia-smartphone-installieren/
> If you don't read German, use Bing translate.

Click to collapse



Hi, well... if it translated it right this method requests me to downoad the 'Preview for Developers' app on my phone, and move it to the SD card. But this app is not available on the store anymore ....


----------



## GeoffreyK (Aug 10, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Hi, well... if it translated it right this method requests me to downoad the 'Preview for Developers' app on my phone, and move it to the SD card. But this app is not available on the store anymore ....

Click to collapse



What happens when you click on this link in your phone? https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/p/preview-for-developers/9wzdncrfj3hw 
The app is clearly in the store, as it can be seen in the browser, but it's possible MS won't let you download it to the phone? The point is that this procedure uses this app instead of MixRadio or Extras & Info to provide the unlock access. Possible to sideload it? I'm sorry, I haven't done this procedure myself as my 1020 has W10M on it already (from Insider), so I'm only guessing.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

app should be still there yes

after you upgraded to 10 dont forget to undo the developer registration for 8.1 (connect the device, open the programm on the pc again and select you want to leave the dev stuff) -> otherwise 10 might act strange like not opening dev options at all anymore after enabling dev mode on the device itself once


----------



## djtonka (Aug 10, 2016)

New Custom ROM's has been released:
Lumia 625 586.545
Lumia 820 939.67


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> What happens when you click on this link in your phone? https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/p/preview-for-developers/9wzdncrfj3hw
> The app is clearly in the store, as it can be seen in the browser, but it's possible MS won't let you download it to the phone? The point is that this procedure uses this app instead of MixRadio or Extras & Info to provide the unlock access. Possible to sideload it? I'm sorry, I haven't done this procedure myself as my 1020 has W10M on it already (from Insider), so I'm only guessing.

Click to collapse



OH GOD YES, THANK YOU!! I have succesfully downloaded it!! I will try it tomorror if It works with CustomWPSystem, and I will come with an update. 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kid1988 (Aug 10, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> dunno, even those entrys missing on your 925? had them still after hardreset (and reinstalling glance via store). maybe custom pfd cant handle them correctly, in that case you should reflash to 8.1 and apply the engineering bootloader, using mass storage mode to spoof the device id and adding those values

Click to collapse



Damn, I got everything working finally using the registry settings posted here (had to use CustomPFD since I dont have WPinternals installed). I can now acces the settings for glance, change a lot of the settings around (and some new registry keys appeared).

However my 925 is not actually displaying Glance.. WTH is up with that? Has anyone checked the settings/got it to work with 925? I know the original settings were from 1020.


----------



## Chipsaru (Aug 10, 2016)

kid1988 said:


> Has anyone checked the settings/got it to work with 925?

Click to collapse



I have glance on my 925 (currently on 14393.67 build).
Besides applying three registry files you need to copy missing libraries.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 10, 2016)

I just updated to 10586.545, unenrolling from insiders and editing model to 930, maybe it fixes the horrible standby life so I can wait for an easy glance solution


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

its easier than you think  just give it a try


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've updated two phones so far to .67 (a Lumia 925 and Lumia 920), both with a final hard reset to remove all the 8.1 update cruft.  The 925 pretty much immediately went into an store app update frenzy pulling down version after version of the store apps, detecting new versions every few minutes until everything was up to date.  The 920 did one store app update cycle, but now says "no updates are available".  The version numbers of the installed apps on the 920 are considerably older than the ones on the 925 (same accounts on both).  

Has anyone had this problem where store app updates are not detected?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> its easier than you think  just give it a try

Click to collapse



"applying three registry files + you need to copy missing libraries. " 

sounds easy enough, but according to gus33000 I would need to unlock the bootloader to import the registry hives from desktop regedit(which I figured would be a few clicks on wpinternals) and to copy the missing files I would have to enable full fs access, is that possible after getting to redstone? I've read somewhere that interoptools no longer works on it


----------



## Buschi1978 (Aug 11, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> "applying three registry files + you need to copy missing libraries. "
> 
> sounds easy enough, but according to gus33000 I would need to unlock the bootloader to import the registry hives from desktop regedit(which I figured would be a few clicks on wpinternals) and to copy the missing files I would have to enable full fs access, is that possible after getting to redstone? I've read somewhere that interoptools no longer works on it

Click to collapse



Sideload vcREG app, launch it, click on the three dots and enable Live Full FS Access. Now you should be able to copy the files to \Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\. You can edit the registry with customPFD on the phone (enable remote connection on the tweaks page) and customPFD remote on your desktop.


----------



## kid1988 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chipsaru said:


> I have glance on my 925 (currently on 14393.67 build).
> Besides applying three registry files you need to copy missing libraries.

Click to collapse



Copied all the BIN and DLL files supplied in this topic (did before, just copied the again to be sure). The service is available (since the glance settings in EXTRA menu doesn't crash).
And it lets me setup glance properly. It just doesn't display when my device goes to standby.
It wouldn't allow me to overwrite the DLL file, since (of course) it was in use at the time.

Have you used all the registy settings like supplied or did you make any changes? Can't for the life of me figure this one out.
EDIT: Maybe you guys can share your settings? When I change some settings and reboot, Glance goes fubar again. Now trying to figure out what exactly is breaking it.

PS. both CustomPFD and vcREG allow me to enable full file system access (already after I updated to TH2) Still working with Redstone.
However I do use vcREG 1.2 instead of 1.5


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 11, 2016)

WOOOO! This is total news for me..i put away my lumia 925 for about a year ago...tried the test win10...but it sucked) so now you mean that i can bring it up to latest redstone build with some hacks????? please do a D.I.Y for dummies 

or is it even possible to install android on it?


----------



## kid1988 (Aug 11, 2016)

kallstrom_74 said:


> WOOOO! This is total news for me..i put away my lumia 925 for about a year ago...tried the test win10...but it sucked) so now you mean that i can bring it up to latest redstone build with some hacks????? please do a D.I.Y for dummies
> 
> or is it even possible to install android on it?

Click to collapse



Android no, not (yet).
Redstone is quite simple IF you are still on W10 preview.
Get vcREG xapp (sideload using SDK tool provided in FP)
Interop unlock
Get CustomPFD (sideload, see FP)
change some registry settings to spoof as Lumia 950 XL.
Enroll in Insider Preview fast loop.

Wait for the magic to come OTA.

If you're on 8.1 I think you need to do some WPinternals magic, which I don't know the details of.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> "applying three registry files + you need to copy missing libraries. "
> 
> sounds easy enough, but according to gus33000 I would need to unlock the bootloader to import the registry hives from desktop regedit(which I figured would be a few clicks on wpinternals) and to copy the missing files I would have to enable full fs access, is that possible after getting to redstone? I've read somewhere that interoptools no longer works on it

Click to collapse



if you have a phone which is supported by wpinternals just do it, its the easy way. if not -> as said: use custom pfd + custompfd remote. its able to change the reg values which other registry editors cant (+create those two completely missing subkeys). you dont even need full fs access to check if all needed files are present after installing the glance app again from store. as someone posted yesterday -> it still works directly on the device, ms just remapped the volumes it seems. just create a shortcut on your desktop pointing to U:\SharedData\OEM\Public and copy that on your device and tap on it with the file explorer. should work to copy files there too if missing


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> What happens when you click on this link in your phone? https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/p/preview-for-developers/9wzdncrfj3hw
> The app is clearly in the store, as it can be seen in the browser, but it's possible MS won't let you download it to the phone? The point is that this procedure uses this app instead of MixRadio or Extras & Info to provide the unlock access. Possible to sideload it? I'm sorry, I haven't done this procedure myself as my 1020 has W10M on it already (from Insider), so I'm only guessing.

Click to collapse



 Hey, I tried with customwpsystem but, I got an error like thing... I managed to download it from the store, on the sdcard. But when i try to apply the vcReg.xap it say's that the selected app is not installed or is not in the sdcard.But it is! Even WPSystem folder show's that. By the way the selected xap is in the root of the sdcard... Please help me solve this problem!


----------



## tejeskifly (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi!

I have lumia 920, and i need to use the wprecovery tools, so i'm on wp 8.1. 
Now how can i upgrade my phone to wm10?


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 11, 2016)

tejeskifly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have lumia 920, and i need to use the wprecovery tools, so i'm on wp 8.1.
> Now how can i upgrade my phone to wm10?

Click to collapse



Read this thread, in order to go again to W10M TH or RS:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454


----------



## manstein (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new in Windows 10 Mobile rooting, so I need your help : I have got errors when deploying custompfd and vcreg
1) for custompfd, I got "Error 0x81030120"
2) for vcreg, I got "The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid"
THANKS


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

manstein said:


> Hello everyone, I am new in Windows 10 Mobile rooting, so I need your help : I have got errors when deploying custompfd and vcreg
> 1) for custompfd, I got "Error 0x81030120"
> 2) for vcreg, I got "The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid"
> THANKS

Click to collapse



Those errors are because your phone is not Interop Unlocked
Szabi


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

not activated dev mode? vcreg is able to be deployed then, for custom pfd you need the interop unlock (which can be done with vcreg)


----------



## manstein (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> not activated dev mode? vcreg is able to be deployed then, for custom pfd you need the interop unlock (which can be done with vcreg)

Click to collapse



Dev mode is activated. I also downloaded and applied root tool v 2 for interop unlock but I couldn't deploy both apps. Will a hard reset resolve the program (+ not updating extras+infos) ?

Thanks


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

no need to block Extras & Infos from updating, just use the restore function in vcreg


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 11, 2016)

just wondering, double tap still works after updating to rs1? considering they moved it to personalization just like glance it may get deleted from extras


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

*Hey evryone I have an important question* i changed my phone's registry values (lumia  630,512mb) to lumia 635,which has 1gb ram, *and it worked with 'Upgrade Advisor'*, the update is downloaded I just need to charge my phone. 
BTW The question: If it downloaded redstone, should I install it? (I have set to download updates automatically, and didn't saw which version has been downloaded)

Huge Thanks!, Sznabi


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

@EspHack2: yes it does (atleast on my 920), you find it now in the lockscreen settings. the touch app in extras doesnt show the dt2w point anymore
@Sznabi: No, TH2 isnt a problem. but rs1 isnt installable with only spoofing the id, dunno if it tries it but if it does -> you will end up in a bootloop. maybe it doesnt even show up even with the spoofed id


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> @EspHack2: yes it does (atleast on my 920), you find it now in the lockscreen settings. the touch app in extras doesnt show the dt2w point anymore
> @Sznabi: No, TH2 isnt a problem. but rs1 isnt installable with only spoofing the id, dunno if it tries it but if it does -> you will end up in a bootloop. maybe it doesnt even show up even with the spoofed id

Click to collapse



So if I only changed: *PhoneHardwareVarriant* *PhoneManufacturer* and *PhoneManufacturerModelName*
I gonna get TH2?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

atm the only way to upgrade to 10 is the upgrade advisor, and that only delivers th2. so no worries a wrong package could get installed. just update to 10586.107 and get the cumulative update to .545 and then revert to original values or better -> hardreset the phone. though to download language packs for cortana or the keyboard you will need to spoof the device again -> after that revert the changes


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> atm the only way to upgrade to 10 is the upgrade advisor, and that only delivers th2. so no worries a wrong package could get installed. just update to 10586.107 and get the cumulative update to .545 and then revert to original values or better -> hardreset the phone. though to download language packs for cortana or the keyboard you will need to spoof the device again -> after that revert the changes

Click to collapse



Oh, so just to be clear, If I Update my phone with 'Upgrade Advisor' I can only get TH2? (sorry for too many questions but I'm scared... this is my everyday phone), And after I updated to .545 I can Hard Reset, to get original values?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

yes, we dont know how ms will provide the anniversary update. but since its not even out the upgrade advisor only offers th2. and you simply can revert the values without a hardreset but after upgrading from one os to a newer one its better to reset the phone


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> yes, we dont know how ms will provide the anniversary update. but since its not even out the upgrade advisor only offers th2. and you simply can revert the values without a hardreset but after upgrading from one os to a newer one its better to reset the phone

Click to collapse



Dude, you just fkng saved me. I thinked I was stuck on 8.1 forever :laugh: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## SolariXxX (Aug 12, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Dude, you just fkng saved me. I thinked I was stuck on 8.1 forever :laugh: :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



So, RS1 is working good on Lumia 635 with 512Mb RAM, same applies to Lumia 630. But we still doesn't know the way to get it and the guy who know won't tell us


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 12, 2016)

SolariXxX said:


> So, RS1 is working good on Lumia 635 with 512Mb RAM, same applies to Lumia 630. But we still doesn't know the way to get it and the guy who know won't tell us

Click to collapse



Well sorry but I don't want to try Redstone.... because I have a chance to get myself into a bootloop. I think...  
Thanks, Szabi


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 12, 2016)

Damnit. I managed to get Glance back on my 1020 (hurray!) but Lumia Camera does not work anymore. It's not available through the store (with 1020 or any other device ID) and when I deploy it to my phone it says:
- you have to update to Denim to use this app (when I deploy an older version)
- you have to use MS Camera (when I deploy a newer version)

anybody else with this problem?


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 12, 2016)

I did a backup of my phone and would like to share my ROM (Lumia 1020, build 14393.67 with working Glance and modified hosts file) with you. But is it true that you also have to use the Data.bin and you brick your phone if you only flash MainOS?
If I share my data.bin - is there personal information in there?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 12, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> I did a backup of my phone and would like to share my ROM (Lumia 1020, build 14393.67 with working Glance and modified hosts file) with you. But is it true that you also have to use the Data.bin and you brick your phone if you only flash MainOS?
> If I share my data.bin - is there personal information in there?

Click to collapse



im just downloading 14393.67 now, data.bin means having a 30gb rom if im not mistaken, you can exclude it, would be really cool if i could just flash a fully working rom with glance for my 928, now I'm gonna try enabling it manually @[email protected]


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 12, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> im just downloading 14393.67 now, data.bin means having a 30gb rom if im not mistaken, you can exclude it, would be really cool if i could just flash a fully working rom with glance for my 928, now I'm gonna try enabling it manually @[email protected]

Click to collapse



actually, my whole zip file is only about 2 GB. The data partition is compressed (and I had not any photos or mp3s on it).
i'm uploading at the moment!


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 12, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> if you have a phone which is supported by wpinternals just do it, its the easy way. if not -> as said: use custom pfd + custompfd remote. its able to change the reg values which other registry editors cant (+create those two completely missing subkeys). you dont even need full fs access to check if all needed files are present after installing the glance app again from store. as someone posted yesterday -> it still works directly on the device, ms just remapped the volumes it seems. just create a shortcut on your desktop pointing to U:\SharedData\OEM\Public and copy that on your device and tap on it with the file explorer. should work to copy files there too if missing

Click to collapse



so I need to install glance from the store again before adding the regs?


----------



## kallstrom_74 (Aug 12, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> nope, it isnt unlocked with wpinternals. think i will stay the 2 weeks without glance (rs1 does really run much better than th2 on my device) till those guys at windowsmania offer custom roms

Click to collapse




ohhh that site is in polish? tried google translate...hmmm

if there will be a custum working rom for l925...let us know


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 12, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> im just downloading 14393.67 now, data.bin means having a 30gb rom if im not mistaken, you can exclude it, would be really cool if i could just flash a fully working rom with glance for my 928, now I'm gonna try enabling it manually @[email protected]

Click to collapse



Here you go, mate! (and others)
[URL="https://mega.nz/#!TEl1BCab!xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM[/URL]

Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
Build 14393.67
Modifications: Working Glance, modified hosts file (for adblocking), Device ID: Lumia 950 XL (for getting new builds in the future)

Please tell me if it works!


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 12, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Here you go, mate! (and others)
> [URL="https://mega.nz/#!TEl1BCab!xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM[/URL]
> 
> Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



probably would brick my 928 so lets wait for some 1020 users, very nice of you to share, maybe if we get all roms for all models with glance working on latest rs1 build it might be a lot easier for newcomers


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 12, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> probably would brick my 928 so lets wait for some 1020 users, very nice of you to share, maybe if we get all roms for all models with glance working on latest rs1 build it might be a lot easier for newcomers

Click to collapse



ah, sorry, I did not read properly that you have a 928


----------



## manstein (Aug 13, 2016)

> I did a backup of my phone and would like to share my ROM (Lumia 1020, build 14393.67 with working Glance and modified hosts file) with you. But is it true that you also have to use the Data.bin and you brick your phone if you only flash MainOS?
> If I share my data.bin - is there personal information in there?

Click to collapse



Can you explain with details, how did you do to make glance work, because I didn't understand the scattered instructions told by the members here ?

Thanks.


----------



## jhigh2000 (Aug 13, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Here you go, mate! (and others)
> [URL="https://mega.nz/#!TEl1BCab!xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM[/URL]
> 
> Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it be possible to get just the hosts file? Please and thank you.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 13, 2016)

i just noticed my camera on 14393.67 is version 2016.404.191.0 instead of the latest 2016.715.21.0 even though im on the fast ring and have tried rebooting with slow-fast and same result, store wont find anything

btw was trying to get glance back but when i unlocked full fs access and interop unlock with vcreg 1.2 i could see system folders from MTP mode but when going to Phone\Data\SharedData the folder shows up as empty


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Buschi1978 said:


> You don´t have to go back to 8.1 to get glance working. Just use vcREG to enable  Live Full FS Access to copy the missing files and then edit the registry using custompfd running on the mobile and custompfd remote on the desktop.

Click to collapse



got fs access working with interop 8.1 beta, i checked the folder and all files are already present, now onto custom pfd, i downloaded version 0600 and renamed it .xap but when i install it i cant see it anywhere


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 13, 2016)

jhigh2000 said:


> Would it be possible to get just the hosts file? Please and thank you.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67774714&postcount=141


----------



## xiseyn (Aug 13, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Here you go, mate! (and others)
> 
> 
> Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



can we use this for L925 as well??


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 14, 2016)

xiseyn said:


> can we use this for L925 as well??

Click to collapse



you could try, I THINK it "should" work, but only do it if you're already familiar with flashing your phone and dont really care if you have to flash again its original 8.1 rom right after this custom one fails


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 14, 2016)

xiseyn said:


> can we use this for L925 as well??

Click to collapse



no, sorry!


----------



## oxygen12321 (Aug 14, 2016)

*1020 ROM*



milkyway1234 said:


> Here you go, mate! (and others)
> Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
> Build 14393.67
> Modifications: Working Glance, modified hosts file (for adblocking), Device ID: Lumia 950 XL (for getting new builds in the future)
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your decryption key? I can't download your ROM


----------



## tmingcheung (Aug 15, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Here you go, mate! (and others)
> [URL="https://mega.nz/#!TEl1BCab!xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM[/URL]
> 
> Lumia 1020 Custom ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your sharing!

May I know if Wifi Hotspot is working under lock screen?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 15, 2016)

yes I just tried it just to anwser you  I also had this issue with my 928 on TH2 but now that it has 14393.67 it seems to be working even under lock screen, FINALLY!

btw I actually made this reply using it


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 15, 2016)

oxygen12321 said:


> What's your decryption key? I can't download your ROM

Click to collapse



!xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Not able to to jump from 8.1 to 10*

Hi there

Last night I tried todo the process from the beginning.

Flashed my Lumia 925 with WP8.1 Cyan "unbranded" using Windows command line. My 925 comes from Claro Argentina carrier. That's why I didn't use Windows Device Recovery Tool in graphical mode.

After first boot, I stop automatic app update and automatic OS update.

Using Windows Phone Internals I unlocked bootloader, obtained mass storage access and root access. I thought that would be the hard part, but having FFU, SBL3 and emergency files, it was easy.

The part I couldn't solve is to modify registry's phone to change the device info.

Using the mass storage access and regedit didn't work. I open regedit, try to load the sub-tree system. But it shows a little window asking for a "sub-key".

I accept writting nothing in the empty space. And it gives me an error.

So, try to unload the sub-tree. It gives me an error like "I don't have permission to unload it".

Well... I go for the vcreg app. Try to deploy it. Fails. It gives me the error 0x81030110.

So, I can't edit registry with regedit nor vcreg. I'm stuck in this point.

So, it was almots 3 am. locked again the root access, the mass storage and the bootloader. And, after that, tried to flash my phone again to repair bootloader and other Windows Phone Internals stuffs.

I first tried to flash the original firmware using again the Windows device Recovery tool in command line. But it fails every time saying that my device wasn't "Lumia UEFI device".

So, I flashed it using Windows Phone Internals.

After flashing the original firmware with Windows Phone Internals, I was able again to flash it with Windows Device Recovery Tool in command line mode. The UEFI error was gone.

I guess Window Phone Internals, when locks the phone again, doesn't repair" everything as it was originally.

I'll give it a try some other day.

Best regards.


----------



## hacer619 (Aug 15, 2016)

I updated my lumia 920 to w10 redstone and managed to get glance screen to work. I found that the .dll files were still there.
but the problem was with this registry
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"
I changed it to this
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll"
after that it started working after a reboot.

I have checked the brightness registry keys all were the same except for these 2 missing keys.
[HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightnessInterface]

APIVersion       string     1.1
BrightnessPct      int      100

I've added them but still manual brightness wont work


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 15, 2016)

hacer619 said:


> I updated my lumia 920 to w10 redstone and managed to get glance screen to work. I found that the .dll files were still there.
> but the problem was with this registry
> "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"
> I changed it to this
> ...

Click to collapse



you did not install glance after getting redstone and the files were still there? and only changing that reg path made it work? it seems like you had an older version of glance or something


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 15, 2016)

if he did not hardreset his phone its ofc still there


----------



## hacer619 (Aug 15, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> you did not install glance after getting redstone and the files were still there? and only changing that reg path made it work? it seems like you had an older version of glance or something

Click to collapse



actually the files where there but glance was uninstalled.
and these registry keys were missing  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67783107&postcount=848


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

hacer619 said:


> actually the files where there but glance was uninstalled.
> and these registry keys were missing  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67783107&postcount=848

Click to collapse



what tool did you use to add them?


----------



## kid1988 (Aug 16, 2016)

hacer619 said:


> I updated my lumia 920 to w10 redstone and managed to get glance screen to work. I found that the .dll files were still there.
> but the problem was with this registry
> "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"
> I changed it to this
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you share the contents of the "\Public" folder? I for starters do not have the NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll file. (it was not included in the package posted in this topic before).
Maybe you have some newer files etc.
Of course, when I change the registry settings to look for the newer file which I don't have... Glance is crapping out again.


----------



## hacer619 (Aug 16, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> what tool did you use to add them?

Click to collapse



I used custompfd and custompfd remote to edit the registry keys and vcreg to add missing directories by adding a single registry key.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 16, 2016)

NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll


----------



## hacer619 (Aug 16, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll

Click to collapse



these are the files that I had on my Lumia 920


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes but some user have asked to you for sharing and you have not done.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

but the files arent needed, just copying and editing the reg values is working. but you have no way to easily change settings (without editing the values) -> so you need to reinstall the glance app either way. through the store (works fine on the 920) or if the store says its not available for your device just sideload the old initial xap which came with 10 mobile on release (which can be found in the store apps thread here) -> the store will update it for you to the newest version. during that process (doesnt matter if you update the old or not) the files are copied to the right location (though if you use the old version and not update it via the store it might use the old files, dunno havent checked that)


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 16, 2016)

Has anyone managed to get glance work on lumia 1320?


----------



## kid1988 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not even managing to get it to work on the 925, even though others have. Maybe I just need a reset. 'll do that when my daily driver gets back from the repair center.


----------



## hacer619 (Aug 16, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Yes but some user have asked to you for sharing and you have not done.

Click to collapse



I would if I was at home as I keep my lumia 920 at home. I use lumia 950xl


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> but the files arent needed, just copying and editing the reg values is working. but you have no way to easily change settings (without editing the values) -> so you need to reinstall the glance app either way. through the store (works fine on the 920) or if the store says its not available for your device just sideload the old initial xap which came with 10 mobile on release (which can be found in the store apps thread here) -> the store will update it for you to the newest version. during that process (doesnt matter if you update the old or not) the files are copied to the right location (though if you use the old version and not update it via the store it might use the old files, dunno havent checked that)

Click to collapse



the thing is you need to make sure the files are there, otherwise adding the registries will make your phone bootloop looking for the files if for whatever reason they aren't there, so better be safe

so far we can confirm that after coming from TH2 with glance all you need to do is reinstall glance and add the lpm and lpmservice subkeys with custompfd remote and thats it, I think its possible with interop tools v8.1 directly on phone too but that'd really tedious


----------



## degreeme (Aug 17, 2016)

Downloading 14393.67 for Lumia 925 (RM-892, eu_belarus_russia_223, Product Code 059T1R2).

PhoneManufacturer = MicrosoftMDG,
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1045, 
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830, 
PhoneHardwareVariant. = RM-984 

I've used for my lumia 925 russian cv variant from 830.

I didn't download Windows Insider Program Application, because they are rolling out AU for all supported lumias.
I've used Interop Tool from this forum, not vcreg or customPfd.

So, everything seems to be working nice.. Except glance, as expected. trying to bring it back by instructions from XDA.


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 17, 2016)

degreeme said:


> Downloading 14393.67 for Lumia 925 (RM-892, eu_belarus_russia_223, Product Code 059T1R2).
> 
> PhoneManufacturer = MicrosoftMDG,
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1045,
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard that 'auto' brightness still doesnot work properly on unsupported phones.True?? And What are the bugs except glance which can irritate users who wants to upgrade to 14393.67??


----------



## degreeme (Aug 17, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Heard that 'auto' brightness still doesnot work properly on unsupported phones.True?? And What are the bugs except glance which can irritate users who wants to upgrade to 14393.67??

Click to collapse



I suppose 'auto' brightness is working, I'm not sure, but manual brightness manipulation doesn't work - it lights extreamly strong on each choise (low, middle, high).
And I didn't find anything wrong or bad yet.


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 17, 2016)

Manual brightness works fine on 630 RS1.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 17, 2016)

it seems the brightness issue is on devices x20.


----------



## oxygen12321 (Aug 17, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> !xjq_5McpD8Z6bzxqEzi26wgwPSN1b70ce9vvEaqycyM

Click to collapse



I tryed, but data.bin.pz is needed.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 17, 2016)

data.bin contain personal info.
You must hard reset phone after flashing.


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 17, 2016)

Can someone give me lumia 1320 glance files? 1020 or 830 files not working.


----------



## tzaq93 (Aug 17, 2016)

I used the instructions from both this thread and this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...talling-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454/page7

It worked great! I got a few updates and then the Windows 10 update. The phone is a Lumia 720. I am happy!


----------



## sronweb (Aug 17, 2016)

tzaq93 said:


> I used the instructions from both this thread and this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...talling-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454/page7
> 
> It worked great! I got a few updates and then the Windows 10 update. The phone is a Lumia 720. I am happy!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have a L720 too and I was considering to update to Redstone but I had no time and I was considering a little bit risky based on last news. 
I will try soon. 
Is it working fine for you? I'm having frequent freezes, 1 every 1 or 2 days with WM 10.1 TH2 so I read from other users it should be better.


----------



## tavillo1980 (Aug 17, 2016)

sronweb said:


> I was considering a little bit risky based on last news.

Click to collapse



Don't worry. You can always flash your Lumia again with WDRT (graphical or command line), Nokia Care Suite or Windows Phone Internal.

I've messed up with boot loader, mass storage, root access and after all, I just flashed the original firmware (well... no the "original", but the unbranded) again and I'm on Windows Phone 8.1 Denim just waiting to have enough time to try again.


----------



## manstein (Aug 17, 2016)

> Can someone give me lumia 1320 glance files? 1020 or 830 files not working.

Click to collapse



Seconded here .


----------



## sronweb (Aug 17, 2016)

tavillo1980 said:


> Don't worry. You can always flash your Lumia again with WDRT (graphical or command line), Nokia Care Suite or Windows Phone Internal.
> 
> I've messed up with boot loader, mass storage, root access and after all, I just flashed the original firmware (well... no the "original", but the unbranded) again and I'm on Windows Phone 8.1 Denim just waiting to have enough time to try again.

Click to collapse



It's not a big issue but only question of time for me. And reading the reports since few weeks ago was not clear if the old method to change the phone model in the registry was working. I did it previously but I understood that there was some new check method not allowing unsupported phones (512 Mb ram) to install WP10. The worst thing can happen would be if I have to stay with WP8.1....
@ tzaq93 It will be nice to get a feedback about how is running, If hangs, is glance is still working, about the "hot spot" bug, is it running better then TH2 branch on Lumia 720? Many thanks!


----------



## anna-carla (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm facing a problem with glance still on my 925.
All files installed - glance opens - and closes immediatly.  Tried everything including hard reset. 

Is it possible to uninstall the current glance app (version) and reinstall it with another version?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 17, 2016)

guys, all this has already been said, please read previous posts, glance files and reg files on page 85 onwards, its all there, and please make sure your glance files are there before anything else or you might get in a bootloop if the system fails to find them, I have yet to see anyone complaining, RS1 definitely runs better than TH2, less bugs and everything works as expected except for brightness control which is either high or auto only, if you're already on TH2 and dont care about manually setting low-mid brightness then this update is a no brainer, everything is better on RS1


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 17, 2016)

I hard resetted my phone (630 - rs1) and I have only automatic brightness option. It's weird because 630 doesn't have a light sensor :S
It says auto but when I touch, it changes the brightness.


----------



## tmingcheung (Aug 18, 2016)

I installed RS1 .67 in my Lumia, glance finally works with the instruction here. (I export 10586.545 reg and import it with regedit)

However, hot spot bug is still here, and heating issue which never encountered before!


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 18, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> I installed RS1 .67 in my Lumia, glance finally works with the instruction here. (I export 10586.545 reg and import it with regedit)
> 
> However, hot spot bug is still here, and heating issue which never encountered before!

Click to collapse



lol its w10 after all, for once I can finally say it just works fine on my phones but there you managed to keep the hotspot bug and heating problem, maybe hard reset? at this point I dont think there is any other quick option, next major build will take months to reach us


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Lumia 1020 RS2*

Lumia 1020 Updated to 10.0.14905.1000


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 1020 Updated to 10.0.14905.1000

Click to collapse



any problems or good news so far? is Lumia camera still working? I'm still on 14388


----------



## Hem981 (Aug 18, 2016)

*INSTRUCTIONS for glance on 1320 please....*

Got bits by bits from pages 85 to 90.... Still confused with how to, on 1320... I didn't find anyone upload nsgglance file for Lumia 1320... It would be really helpful if someone could post the complete instructions with which all keys and files to add or replace here for 1320.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hem981 said:


> Got bits by bits from pages 85 to 90.... Still confused with how to, on 1320... I didn't find anyone upload nsgglance file for Lumia 1320... It would be really helpful if someone could post the complete instructions with which all keys and files to add or replace here for 1320.

Click to collapse



there is *no* difference with glance on different phones


----------



## jwguillory (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a Lumia 822.  All I did in order to get the anniversary update was the followin.
1- download and install DHTUpgrade Advisor + Dependecies via file explorer or sideload via device portal
2- Download and Install Interop ToolsApp_beta_1.7.0.0.159.0 and the dependencies and install via file explorer.
3. I ran DHT first and the Interop.  In Interop the only thing I changed was the ModelName to Lumia 830.
4. then I rebooted.  I already had Insider preview install and just checked for update and 10.0.14393.67 was ready for download.
5 I download and let it install so now I am at that version.

I have two of the devices.  On my main device I changed the model name back to Lumia 822 because I did not want any more previews.  On the second one I left it as is and now it is downloading 10.0.14905.1000.


----------



## Hem981 (Aug 19, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> there is *no* difference with glance on different phones

Click to collapse



But please, can i have the instructions in one set?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 19, 2016)

dude its said 21332324 times:
download glance from the store (via sysapppusher for example), if it says not available for your device -> sideload the initial 10 glance version xap which you find in the w 10 mobile apps thread in this forum. the store will update it afterwards to the newest version

change:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]
"ImagePath"="c:\\windows\\system32\\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance"

and add complete subkeys inclusive values
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:00000000
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:00000000
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000001e
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkMode"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeElements"=dword:0000000f
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:000001a4
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeStart"=dword:00000528
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:00004e20
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:00000000
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:00000000
"Mode"=dword:00000000
"MoveClock"=dword:00000000
"NormalModeElements"=dword:0000001f
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f
"PanelType"=dword:00000001
"ShowDetailedAppStatus"=dword:00000000
"ShowSystemNotifications"=dword:00000000
"FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"
"AppGraphicGestures"=dword:00000000
"SingleTapWakeup"=dword:00000000
"EnablePublicSDK"=dword:00000000
"SupportedTouchEvents"=dword:00000000

and

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]
"PluginPath"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.12.4.dll"
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll"
"Version"="4.1.12.4"
"PluginVersion"="4.1.12.4"
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"UsingBeta"=dword:00000000
"UseBeta"=dword:00000000

prior make sure the versions are correct with checking the files in \Data\SharedData\OEM\Public


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> dude its said 21332324 times:
> download glance from the store (via sysapppusher for example), if it says not available for your device -> sideload the initial 10 glance version xap which you find in the w 10 mobile apps thread in this forum. the store will update it afterwards to the newest version
> 
> change:
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not able to add subkeys under currentcontrolset001\services.
I have no problems except that directory.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 19, 2016)

@BlueTR

What is your phone?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 19, 2016)

tzaq93 said:


> I used the instructions from both this thread and this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...talling-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454/page7
> 
> It worked great! I got a few updates and then the Windows 10 update. The phone is a Lumia 720. I am happy!

Click to collapse



Hello' @tzaq93 I have followed the procedure on the other thread and using your phone information was able to restart from 8.1 and I got finally WM 10.1 TH:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454

Did you upgrade to Redstone on L720? What have you done to get the other updates? Could you help? 
I tried using Windows 10 Upgrade Advisor but nothing new is found from TH2
Thank you


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @BlueTR
> 
> What is your phone?

Click to collapse



Actually I'm trying to do something different 
It's Lumia 630 and doesn't have glance oob. We can get dt2w and 1080p video recording by registry changes. I know glance is related with hardware but what if it supports and Nokia disabled it (like dt2w)?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 19, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I am not able to add subkeys under currentcontrolset001\services.
> I have no problems except that directory.

Click to collapse



and that has been said multiple times too: all registry editors arent able to do that on the device itself! either use massstoragemode and import the registry to your pc and change it there or use custompfd on the device, enable the remote function and use custom pfd remote on your pc to connect to the device and change it with that (its a windows 10 store app)


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> and that has been said multiple times too: all registry editors arent able to do that on the device itself! either use massstoragemode and import the registry to your pc and change it there or use custompfd on the device, enable the remote function and use custom pfd remote on your pc to connect to the device and change it with that (its a windows 10 store app)

Click to collapse



Wpinternals is not available on x30 devices. I have already tried with remote pfd and services directory is the only one I have problems with.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 19, 2016)

properly interop unlocked the phone?


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> properly interop unlocked the phone?

Click to collapse



Yes I am sure. I can modify existing keys under services but I cannot create a new subkey (I can add a normal key to services)


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 19, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Actually I'm trying to do something different
> It's Lumia 630 and doesn't have glance oob. We can get dt2w and 1080p video recording by registry changes. I know glance is related with hardware but what if it supports and Nokia disabled it (like dt2w)?

Click to collapse



tell me how that goes, was considering doing the same to my icon, maybe I could finally love it


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> tell me how that goes, was considering doing the same to my icon, maybe I could finally love it

Click to collapse



No success, I can't create subkeys under services and couldn't find any solution.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 19, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> No success, I can't create subkeys under services and couldn't find any solution.

Click to collapse



get custompfd 0600 on your phone and the remote app you can find on store for your pc, that way you can create the keys and add everything

I had to use xap deployer to get custompfd on my phone just so you know, for that thing to work you need VSTools installed, the wp8.0 8.1 SDK


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> get custompfd 0600 on your phone and the remote app you can find on store for your pc, that way you can create the keys and add everything
> 
> I had to use xap deployer to get custompfd on my phone just so you know, for that thing to work you need VSTools installed, the wp8.0 8.1 SDK

Click to collapse



I have already tried. I can create keys under services but cannot create a subkey.


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok I found a way and created all the keys but I dont have NlpmService.dll file under %SystemRoot%\System32.
I couldn't find a link for it.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Ok I found a way and created all the keys but I dont have NlpmService.dll file under %SystemRoot%\System32.
> I couldn't find a link for it.

Click to collapse



thats weird, havent seen anyone missing that file, but here you have it


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 20, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> thats weird, havent seen anyone missing that file, but here you have it

Click to collapse



Thanks. One problem goes and another comes.. I cant put that file to system32. I can only read it.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 20, 2016)

Can someone with a 1020 and a working Lumia Camera tell me what exact version the app is? That would be awesome. I tried different versions of Lumia Camera but it would not install or start


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lumia 1020 OS 10.0.14905.1000 with Lumia Caméra 4.10.0.6


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 20, 2016)

i tried registry hack with modelname 950 XL as usual, but i'm stuck on 14393.82 and wont get the update. any ideas?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 20, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> Can someone with a 1020 and a working Lumia Camera tell me what exact version the app is? That would be awesome. I tried different versions of Lumia Camera but it would not install or start

Click to collapse



4.10.0.6 works on RS2


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 20, 2016)

djtonka said:


> 4.10.0.6 works on RS2

Click to collapse



I can't get it to work. The store says my device is not compatible and when I try to deploy the XAP there is an error  (I'm on 14393.82)
I tried it with both the 950 XL and the 1020 device ID


----------



## djtonka (Aug 20, 2016)

You will be able to install it on custom ROM


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 20, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> I can't get it to work. The store says my device is not compatible and when I try to deploy the XAP there is an error  (I'm on 14393.82)
> I tried it with both the 950 XL and the 1020 device ID

Click to collapse



Slightly older lumia camera version v4.8.11 but works possibly with all lumia. I am using it on lumia 925 and on 10586.545,no issues except similar launch time like 8.1 .download and deploy using Wpsdk 8.1 lite. 

http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...6e-7f151150c82f?downloadname=nokia-camera.xap


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 20, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Slightly older lumia camera version v4.8.11 but works possibly with all lumia. I am using it on lumia 925 and on 10586.545,no issues except similar launch time like 8.1 .download and deploy using Wpsdk 8.1 lite.
> 
> http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...6e-7f151150c82f?downloadname=nokia-camera.xap

Click to collapse



thank you very much! But this does not work either. I have the same error message with this xap "Das Ende des Datensatzes im zentralen Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden" - or: "The end of the data set in the main path was not found"


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 20, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> thank you very much! But this does not work either. I have the same error message with this xap "Das Ende des Datensatzes im zentralen Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden" - or: "The end of the data set in the main path was not found"

Click to collapse



Forget to say that your phone should be interop unlocked and alongwith developer mode turned to on.As far as i remember it did showed this error while i was installing on my phone but despite this, it poped up in the applist.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 20, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Forget to say that your phone should be interop unlocked and alongwith developer mode turned to on.As far as i remember it did showed this error while i was installing on my phone but despite this, it poped up in the applist.

Click to collapse



my phone is interop unlocked and developer mode is on. I really don't know what the problem is


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 20, 2016)

You can't deploy encrypted xap.


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 20, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> my phone is interop unlocked and developer mode is on. I really don't know what the problem is

Click to collapse



I am really sorry, its my mistake that you have to use WP sdk 8.0 lite not 8.1 to deploy it to your phone. If the problem still persists i will upload the xap here, but first try using Wp8.0 sdk lite (you can get it from winphonehub.org).


----------



## Majidbm (Aug 20, 2016)

*Glance folder is empty*



tofuschnitte said:


> dude its said 21332324 times:
> download glance from the store (via sysapppusher for example), if it says not available for your device -> sideload the initial 10 glance version xap which you find in the w 10 mobile apps thread in this forum. the store will update it afterwards to the newest version
> 
> change:
> ...

Click to collapse



I did everything you said and installed glance app from store, but glance folder in this path C:\Phone\PROGRAMS is empty. Other folders have files.


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 20, 2016)

I tried it with both the 8.0 and the 8.1 SDK and it does not work. So we cannot deploy Lumia Camera?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I just installed lumia cam from the store and it worked just fine, but after I tried to open it again it showed me the door to "the better camera: windows camera" lol if only I could nuke microsoft's hq


----------



## sronweb (Aug 20, 2016)

Finally I got Redstone WM on my L720 (512 Mb ram) with this procedure:

Firstly starting from recovery to get clean W8.1 
To get WM10 I have used WPInternal as explained here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454

PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***
PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085

Then after I upgraded to WM 10.1 TH2 I put these values to get Redstone but using CustomFPD

PhoneHardwareVariant – RM-1027
PhoneManufacturer – NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName – RM-1027_1007
PhoneMobileOperatorName – 000-HK
PhoneModelName – Lumia 636
PhoneSOCVersion – 8926

Now I'm with WM 10.0.14393.67 but I cannot update to latest .82 from few days ago.
Generally working fine, except BT toggle remaining selected even if not activated.


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 21, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> I tried it with both the 8.0 and the 8.1 SDK and it does not work. So we cannot deploy Lumia Camera?

Click to collapse



Here's the lumia camera xap that i am using on lumia 925 on th2. Try this one, if it fails then problem is in your side.Deploy using WP 8.0 Sdk lite


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 21, 2016)

@sronweb:
Hey, please check, if you are still in the "Release Preview"-ring and if your registry-changes are still there. I got to .82 with this procedure.

I'm curious:
Since Redstone/Anniversary-Build is now official, can we now leave Windows-Insider and get "official" updates with the registry-changes, we made?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 21, 2016)

phoenix0_4 said:


> @sronweb:
> Hey, please check, if you are still in the "Release Preview"-ring and if your registry-changes are still there. I got to .82 with this procedure.
> 
> I'm curious:
> Since Redstone/Anniversary-Build is now official, can we now leave Windows-Insider and get "official" updates with the registry-changes, we made?

Click to collapse



yep, but I personally will revert the changes and only spoof it again if a worthy update appears, they could mess up everything down the road, so I prefer to only download what I know will do no harm


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 21, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Forget to say that your phone should be interop unlocked and alongwith developer mode turned to on.As far as i remember it did showed this error while i was installing on my phone but despite this, it poped up in the applist.

Click to collapse





titi66200 said:


> You can't deploy encrypted xap.

Click to collapse





dipayans24 said:


> Here's the lumia camera xap that i am using on lumia 925 on th2. Try this one, if it fails then problem is in your side.Deploy using WP 8.0 Sdk lite

Click to collapse



That worked! Thank you very much. It did not work with 8.0 but with 8.1 SDK. And I got an error message but it deployed it anyway. You are awesome and my hero :good:


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 21, 2016)

milkyway1234 said:


> That worked! Thank you very much. It did not work with 8.0 but with 8.1 SDK. And I got an error message but it deployed it anyway. You are awesome and my hero :good:

Click to collapse



great, now if you are a lumia 1020 user, update it from store for latest version.


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 21, 2016)

djtonka said:


> You will be able to install it on custom ROM

Click to collapse



where can I get a german custom rom?


----------



## milkyway1234 (Aug 21, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> great, now if you are a lumia 1020 user, update it from store for latest version.

Click to collapse



it won't update. there is an error message. but that's ok, I don't think there are any real improvements with the most recent version anyway?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 21, 2016)

*Glance*



dape16 said:


> I connected my Lumia 1020 in Mass Storage mode and then transferred the missing files to "\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public". Then I used regedit to add the missing keys. In the SOFTWARE hive all the keys were needed, in SYSTEM I just changed these two values: "ImagePath"="c:\\windows\\system32\\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance" and "PreshutdownTimeout"=dword:00000032.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



I tried to change the registry key for image path using CustomPFD but I get the error "the format isn't supported for editing / adding". 
Currently I'm not able to edit registry from pc because I have no option to put in mass storage mode from WP Internal.


----------



## MrCego (Aug 22, 2016)

Try this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=68293447

Sent from Space


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a phone running WM10(10586.545) Can i use a 8.1 rom ffu to unlock the bootloader using wpinternals ??


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 22, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> I have a phone running WM10(10586.545) Can i use a 8.1 rom ffu to unlock the bootloader using wpinternals ??

Click to collapse



you mean while staying on w10m? no, you could unlock the bootloader but nothing else


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 22, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Manual brightness works fine on 630 RS1.

Click to collapse



Hey I have a question, I have the lumia 630 (512mb ram) too, and how is the performance on  it? 
I have .545 and I also wanted to know if I could get rs1?

Thanks, Sznabi


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 22, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Hey I have a question, I have the lumia 630 (512mb ram) too, and how is the performance on  it?
> I have .545 and I also wanted to know if I could get rs1?
> 
> Thanks, Sznabi

Click to collapse



Th2 is just waste of time. After 4 days using rs1 on 630, I can say that th2 was really really bad. It was full of lags, bugs and crashes.
I wish rs1 didn't have that scaling issue except that everything is perfect.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774

Follow OP.


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 22, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> you mean while staying on w10m? no, you could unlock the bootloader but nothing else

Click to collapse



what could i do to unlock the bootloader while staying on WM10?? 
i don't want to go back to 8.1 for now


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 22, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Th2 is just waste of time. After 4 days using rs1 on 630, I can say that th2 was really really bad. It was full of lags, bugs and crashes.
> I wish rs1 didn't have that scaling issue except that everything is perfect.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774
> ...

Click to collapse



And what does that scaling issue do?


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 22, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> And what does that scaling issue do?

Click to collapse



You can't see what you're typing in messaging app (just in windows messaging) and you can't use app bar in some apps.
635, 636 and 638 users who get the update officially have the same problem and they have been complaining for 1 month at forums and ms doesn't seem like paying attention to them. They may fix this with cumulatives or even we may have to wait until rs2 comes.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 22, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> You can't see what you're typing in messaging app (just in windows messaging) and you can't use app bar in some apps.
> 635, 636 and 638 users who get the update officially have the same problem and they have been complaining for 1 month at forums and ms doesn't seem like paying attention to them. They may fix this with cumulatives or even we may have to wait until rs2 comes.

Click to collapse



ok, so I'm in the app and after I  chose single sim and press allow update (for 512mb) and update to rs1, I need to change values back?


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 22, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> ok, so I'm in the app and after I  chose single sim and press allow update (for 512mb) and update to rs1, I need to change values back?

Click to collapse



I didn't upgrade using app but you don't need to change values back. I never did. Changing them to default may affect how you get updates (you may not be able to get next cu but I'm not sure).


----------



## ytav (Aug 22, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> what could i do to unlock the bootloader while staying on WM10??
> i don't want to go back to 8.1 for now

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I have a Lumia 1020 with Win10M 10.0.1451.82 and I wanna fix glance screen. The problem is that I can not go into Mass Storage Mode, probably because the bootloader is not unlocked anymore and nor can I still use WPInternals because I do not have the same FFU image.

Is there any solution in this case?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 22, 2016)

ytav said:


> I have the same problem. I have a Lumia 1020 with Win10M 10.0.1451.82 and I wanna fix glance screen. The problem is that I can not go into Mass Storage Mode, probably because the bootloader is not unlocked anymore and nor can I still use WPInternals because I do not have the same FFU image.
> 
> Is there any solution in this case?

Click to collapse



read from page 85 onwards, just need full fs access and custompfd remote, nothing else


----------



## sronweb (Aug 22, 2016)

phoenix0_4 said:


> @sronweb:
> Hey, please check, if you are still in the "Release Preview"-ring and if your registry-changes are still there. I got to .82 with this procedure.
> 
> I'm curious:
> Since Redstone/Anniversary-Build is now official, can we now leave Windows-Insider and get "official" updates with the registry-changes, we made?

Click to collapse



My one stuck with .67 but its' fine and definitively better than Threshold. I tried to stay in Release Preview using Lumia 950 XL registry settings, but also I used L830 but no progress. Please, have you changed further parameters to get .82 in addition to:
 " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
" PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***
PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085
Did you tried also these?
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/BSPRelease
HKLM/SOFTWARE/OEM/Nokia/Variant/ConfigurationID
Thanks


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

sronweb said:


> My one stuck with .67 but its' fine and definitively better than Threshold. I tried to stay in Release Preview using Lumia 950 XL registry settings, but also I used L830 but no progress. Please, have you changed further parameters to get .82 in addition to:
> " PhoneManufacturer " = MicrosoftMDG
> " PhoneManufacturerModelName " = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices) // *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***
> PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)
> ...

Click to collapse



just spoof it again, all I changed is phonemodelname, and I recommend you stay wherever you are until it is confirmed beyond doubt that an update is safe, last .494 and .545 on TH2 was the reason I jumped to RS1, battery life went to hell, same could happen with any cumulative after 14393.82

use lumia 930 as model, its the best one really, 950 could come with FW and lower end lumias could receive nerfed features, and 930 has no glance so it wont ever mess with our resurrected glance in extras

ultimately if you're using a supported modelname and it still shows nothing on fast ring, its probably the usual microsoft's end problem, with updates getting to people randomly and some waiting for weeks, they call it "staggered" I call it bs


----------



## skyleth (Aug 23, 2016)

guys we reaaaally need a "how to get glance back" thread with simple and clear steps


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 23, 2016)

skyleth said:


> guys we reaaaally need a "how to get glance back" thread with simple and clear steps

Click to collapse



You don't need to do that as long as your phone's bootloader is unlocked, You can follow video posted by windowsmaniak.pl here (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U)
They have also posted a tutorial in polish (google translate will help) at (http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[glance-screen]-ponowna-aktywacja-ekranu-podgla
du-na-windows-10-seria-x2x-31092/)
They have also posted readymade glance files and registry posted at  
(http://www.mediafire.com/?qllu243yv95v6sr)


----------



## skyleth (Aug 23, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> You don't need to do that as long as your phone's bootloader is unlocked, You can follow video posted by windowsmaniak.pl here (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U)
> They have also posted a tutorial in polish (google translate will help) at (http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[glance-screen]-ponowna-aktywacja-ekranu-podgla
> du-na-windows-10-seria-x2x-31092/)
> They have also posted readymade glance files and registry posted at
> (http://www.mediafire.com/?qllu243yv95v6sr)

Click to collapse



Thanks! [emoji1] didn't know about those

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> You don't need to do that as long as your phone's bootloader is unlocked, You can follow video posted by windowsmaniak.pl here (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U)
> They have also posted a tutorial in polish (google translate will help) at (http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[glance-screen]-ponowna-aktywacja-ekranu-podgla
> du-na-windows-10-seria-x2x-31092/)
> They have also posted readymade glance files and registry posted at
> (http://www.mediafire.com/?qllu243yv95v6sr)

Click to collapse



unlocking your bootloader on w10m wont help you there, what makes that work is mass storage mode and you would have to go back to 8.1 to do that


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 24, 2016)

no spoofed phone that can save panoramas yet? its the only thing broken I can find, other than brightness which is almost irrelevant


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 24, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> no spoofed phone that can save panoramas yet? its the only thing broken I can find, other than brightness which is almost irrelevant

Click to collapse



'irrelevant' means whats brightness can't adjust according to surrounding lighting condition??
And yes, today i got a update of windows camera which enables panorama but it fails to capture any photo,interesting part is i am on th2.


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 24, 2016)

everesee said:


> Is whatsapp working? Older builds were not launching it.

Click to collapse



um on same stage.
everything is okay. 
only issue is Glance Screen is not working


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Aug 24, 2016)

no OEM folder under SOFTWARE for my 1020..


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 24, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> 'irrelevant' means whats brightness can't adjust according to surrounding lighting condition??
> And yes, today i got a update of windows camera which enables panorama but it fails to capture any photo,interesting part is i am on th2.

Click to collapse



no, it means manually selecting low mid or high will set it to high, and leaving it on auto will behave exactly like 8.1 adjusting to surrounding lighting condition

lol you got panorama on TH2? I thought they were going to say something like a bizarre RS1-only function was needed like in the new skype preview, I think this panorama mode works by using video capture, not taking individual photos and stitching, probably why lumia 535 cant have it since it tops out at 480p


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 24, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> no, it means manually selecting low mid or high will set it to high, and leaving it on auto will behave exactly like 8.1 adjusting to surrounding lighting condition
> 
> lol you got panorama on TH2? I thought they were going to say something like a bizarre RS1-only function was needed like in the new skype preview, I think this panorama mode works by using video capture, not taking individual photos and stitching, probably why lumia 535 cant have it since it tops out at 480p

Click to collapse



What about increasing video resolution? Snapdragon 200 supports 720p recording it is just Microsoft's restriction. You can change it.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution -> VideoResolution -> 2


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 25, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> What about increasing video resolution? Snapdragon 200 supports 720p recording it is just Microsoft's restriction. You can change it.
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution -> VideoResolution -> 2

Click to collapse



you can do that, but it stutters like hell doing 720p, and high end old lumias can do 1080p no problem and still the panorama fails, its probably whatever mechanism they use to record video now is not made for dual cores or something like that, remember we dont have live images either so I think its all related


----------



## tzaq93 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a Lumia 720 on TH2. I tried spoofing the registry to tell the insider it is a lumia 950 but the Windows Update still doesn t give me the Aniversary Update..


----------



## dipayans24 (Aug 25, 2016)

tzaq93 said:


> I have a Lumia 720 on TH2. I tried spoofing the registry to tell the insider it is a lumia 950 but the Windows Update still doesn t give me the Aniversary Update..

Click to collapse



maybe you should try lumia 636 registry, try this link and app (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...grade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774/page25)
and lumia 950xl is for 1gb ram devices probably


----------



## tzaq93 (Aug 25, 2016)

I managed to get build 14393.67 on my Lumia 720 using this tutorial:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68285209&postcount=242

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 25, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> you can do that, but it stutters like hell doing 720p, and high end old lumias can do 1080p no problem and still the panorama fails, its probably whatever mechanism they use to record video now is not made for dual cores or something like that, remember we dont have live images either so I think its all related

Click to collapse



Doesn't snapdragon 200 have 4 cores?
I can record 1080p videos on 630 (sd400 and normally we have max. 720p) without problems.


----------



## fer_cabr (Aug 25, 2016)

Can't find 14393.103 in my L820


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 26, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Doesn't snapdragon 200 have 4 cores?
> I can record 1080p videos on 630 (sd400 and normally we have max. 720p) without problems.

Click to collapse



core count doesnt matter, there's dedicated hardware encoder-decoders for video viewing and recording, I highly suspect the soc's encoder is capable of 720p maybe even 1080, but microsoft only optimized for 480p, so if you try 720 you get a mess, someone with knowledge could fix it though 

this has happened before, I think the N900 had 480p by default but a simple hack made it record 720p just fine, the fine tuning was already there but for some reason nokia left it disabled, and again with SD800 lumias getting 4k after a year of release


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 26, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Can't find 14393.103 in my L820

Click to collapse



Do you spoof the registry setting again?

I got .103 w/o issues on my Lumia 928.


----------



## Hem981 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Still cant get glance on 1320*

Did everything as said, except for I didn't have bootloader unlocked... So using interop, enabled system file access over MTP, copied the files, used custompfd remote to manually enter registry values (I seem not able to mount registry files, think it needs bootloader unlocked?)....Still no glance screen.... Anyone got this working on 1320? Please guide... And, isn't there any tool capable of importing .reg files from the phone itself?????


----------



## nash16 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm stuck at 14393.67 on Lumia 625 (512 Mb RAM), Windows Update not found any new update (14393.103) ...
Tried to opt in Windows Insider Release Preview, but no luck. Again Interop Unlock and DHT App to "Allow Update for 512 Mb RAM"

If someone could help me, I will be grateful


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 26, 2016)

Hem981 said:


> Did everything as said, except for I didn't have bootloader unlocked... So using interop, enabled system file access over MTP, copied the files, used custompfd remote to manually enter registry values (I seem not able to mount registry files, think it needs bootloader unlocked?)....Still no glance screen.... Anyone got this working on 1320? Please guide... And, isn't there any tool capable of importing .reg files from the phone itself?????

Click to collapse



My steps on L620,820: FIRST try, if glance works on th2 builds. If YES, create backups of my OWN files and registry entries on th2. Then on rs1 buld applaying my OWN .dll and .reg backuped files .
I have bootloader unlocked phones.  Files and registry changes  and backups doing on PC enabling Mass storage mode.

P.S. Here is the best link from this forum to help I think: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67823204&postcount=877

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




nash16 said:


> I'm stuck at 14393.67 on Lumia 625 (512 Mb RAM), Windows Update not found any new update (14393.103) ...
> Tried to opt in Windows Insider Release Preview, but no luck. Again Interop Unlock and DHT App to "Allow Update for 512 Mb RAM"
> 
> If someone could help me, I will be grateful

Click to collapse



I think Realase Preview Insider CU worked only with devices with 1GB RAM...


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hem981 said:


> Did everything as said, except for I didn't have bootloader unlocked... So using interop, enabled system file access over MTP, copied the files, used custompfd remote to manually enter registry values (I seem not able to mount registry files, think it needs bootloader unlocked?)....Still no glance screen.... Anyone got this working on 1320? Please guide... And, isn't there any tool capable of importing .reg files from the phone itself?????

Click to collapse



if you already copied the files and added the missing regs and still got no glance that obviously means you missed a reg entry, or made a spelling mistake on custompfd remote


----------



## skyleth (Aug 27, 2016)

I found some problems in 14393.103 in a L920

I can't send sms, it says: "only read message", and I don't know how to fix it.

The other one is if I try to add another language for the voice settings, it fails. It starts looking for updates,  but after a while it says no updates  and the new language option says it failed. The language I'm trying is Spanish (Spain )

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 27, 2016)

skyleth said:


> I found some problems in 14393.103 in a L920
> 
> I can't send sms, it says: "only read message", and I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you made a reset after getting that build? means you lost the spoof and need to edit phonemodelname again to get updates


----------



## skyleth (Aug 27, 2016)

I made the spoof again with L930 settings. Still not working the language update

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 27, 2016)

skyleth said:


> I made the spoof again with L930 settings. Still not working the language update
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just wait a bit, you know how this goes... almost everything microsoft-related is buggy nowadays, changing rings can take DAYS for no apparent reason, their twitter propaganda says its normal and they put some technicality to back it up somehow


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 27, 2016)

skyleth said:


> I found some problems in 14393.103 in a L920
> 
> I can't send sms, it says: "only read message", and I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have the same problem it's related to the sms center in messaging settings being disabled (i can't enter the number ) if anyone knows how to re-enable it from the registry or something please let me know.


----------



## skyleth (Aug 27, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> just wait a bit, you know how this goes... almost everything microsoft-related is buggy nowadays, changing rings can take DAYS for no apparent reason, their twitter propaganda says its normal and they put some technicality to back it up somehow

Click to collapse



Are you in any ring? I  opt out after the update just in case next one break something else


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 27, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Are you in any ring? I  opt out after the update just in case next one break something else

Click to collapse



on release preview but keep even my official w10 phone spoofed as a 920 to keep updates away until I know they are safe

opting out just means getting updates and apps later, and as you have seen jumping from ring to ring hardly ever works instantaneously(you know, like software is supposed to work..) they dont change anything after it hits release preview they just check for a week or two if anything broke and then pass it onto production ring, have you noticed decreased battery after .82 and/or .103 updates compared to .67? I have a feeling .67 had the best battery life...


----------



## skyleth (Aug 27, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> just wait a bit, you know how this goes... almost everything microsoft-related is buggy nowadays, changing rings can take DAYS for no apparent reason, their twitter propaganda says its normal and they put some technicality to back it up somehow

Click to collapse





EspHack2 said:


> on release preview but keep even my official w10 phone spoofed as a 920 to keep updates away until I know they are safe
> 
> opting out just means getting updates and apps later, and as you have seen jumping from ring to ring hardly ever works instantaneously(you know, like software is supposed to work..) they dont change anything after it hits release preview they just check for a week or two if anything broke and then pass it onto production ring, have you noticed decreased battery after .82 and/or .103 updates compared to .67? I have a feeling .67 had the best battery life...

Click to collapse



I didnt use .67 except a few hours so i can't compare


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 28, 2016)

Can someone give me this registry key values in L950/930 etc

HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution\StillResolution


----------



## skyleth (Aug 29, 2016)

Is there a way to remove the roaming triangle? With wp8.1 I didn't have it, but with .67 it's always there. Pretty annoying since I live next to a border and I don't want to have data roaming always on. Any registry I could change to solve this?


----------



## sronweb (Aug 29, 2016)

@ Lumia 720 owners,

As I have upgraded to WM 10 Threshold and also with Redstone update .67 I suffer of random phone freezing which happen i.e. tapping on the main screen attempting to open any application or contacts. 
I noticed that even if I cannot interact with the touch screen and the display freeze the phone sounds continue i.e. receiving notifications of updated apps or receiving a call but is not possible to answer or interact in any way. 
Please, I'd like to check if its a common issue or perhaps might be a problem of my phone or the internal sd card causing the crash., etc. I can only soft reset to get the phone back to normal. 
Thank you


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 29, 2016)

Glance working on 1320  With these registry settings:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:1
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:16
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:15
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:0
"DarkMode"=dword:0
"DarkModeElements"=dword:7
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:420
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:16711680
"DarkModeStart"=dword:1320
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:20000
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:0
"Enabled"=dword:1
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:0
"Mode"=dword:3
"MoveClock"=dword:1
"NormalModeElements"=dword:63
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:0
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:15
"PanelType"=dword:1
"Fontfile"=\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\lpmFont_720p.bin



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]
"PluginPath"=\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.12.4.dll
"Path"=C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll
"Version"="4.1.12.4"
"PluginVersion"="4.1.12.4"
"Enabled"=dword:1
"UsingBeta"=dword:0
"UseBeta"=dword:0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]
Imagepath=c:\windows\system32\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance


----------



## rsteve (Aug 31, 2016)

*does this work on lumia 928 ?*

has anyone tried this on a lumia 928 ? what are the issues ?



raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## entrysky (Aug 31, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Glance working on 1320  With these registry settings:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
> "AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:1
> "AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:16
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, i can ask you? i'm used 1020 os 14393.103, i try to add key by your but it not work. (my phone don't unlock bootloader)

can you share another  key value in [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]
ex: parameters ?
      serviceDll
.....

Thanks


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 31, 2016)

C:\windows\System32\NlpmService.dll


----------



## entrysky (Aug 31, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> C:\windows\System32\NlpmService.dll

Click to collapse



thanks but i have add it: C:\windows\System32\NlpmService.dll


----------



## Sitruslight (Aug 31, 2016)

You updated glance from store -> Library?


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 31, 2016)

i need the registry values in hklm/software/microsoft/messaging
of course if you can send messages
something is missing here for me


----------



## Sitruslight (Sep 1, 2016)

Anybody else having overheating issues with latest 14915 build?


----------



## roby9401 (Sep 9, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Glance working on 1320  With these registry settings:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
> "AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:1
> "AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:16
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explaine me step by step? I have a Lumia 925 with build 10.0.43293.105 and Glance not work. Thanks


----------



## Sitruslight (Sep 9, 2016)

You have read everything from page 85 --> ?


----------



## roby9401 (Sep 9, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> You have read everything from page 85 --> ?

Click to collapse



Yes but I don't understand all step.
1. First, in MainOS mode I have already file like NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll. Will I copy the file into this folder in any case?
2. I don't understand next step. Where I put the registry edit?
Thanks.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 9, 2016)

roby9401 said:


> Yes but I don't understand all step.
> 1. First, in MainOS mode I have already file like NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll. Will I copy the file into this folder in any case?
> 2. I don't understand next step. Where I put the registry edit?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have a lumia 1020, taken to redstone with the usual phone model trick. In order to obtain glance again I have some confusion.
Actually I don't find glance on the phone, so I imagine I need to install it from .xap. Then:
- I understand that I have to restore missing registry entries, I think customPDF remote can be used to edit registry
- After restoring the keys, do I need to copy the dll files posted on the thread or not ?
- If yes How can I do it ? 
- I understand that I need to copy the files with the phone in full storage mode. Is there a way to unlock the phone in full storage mode without reverting back to 8.1, or I need Windows Phone Internals, and then revert back to 8.1 and flash a new ROM ? 
I read somewhere of the MTP access, using the Interop Unlock app. Is this enough to copy dll files ? If yes, is there some guide to do this ?

Thank You very much  for the attention....


----------



## roby9401 (Sep 9, 2016)

sigfrid696 said:


> I have a lumia 1020, taken to redstone with the usual phone model trick. In order to obtain glance again I have some confusion.
> Actually I don't find glance on the phone, so I imagine I need to install it from .xap. Then:
> - I understand that I have to restore missing registry entries, I think customPDF remote can be used to edit registry
> - After restoring the keys, do I need to copy the dll files posted on the thread or not ?
> ...

Click to collapse



If someone help us with Glance issue. In my case I have obtain Redstone with Windows Phone Internals and I can switch into full storage mode without reverting back to 8.1.


----------



## Sitruslight (Sep 9, 2016)

Just edit the registry with customPFD remote. You don't have to copy files if you have them already.


----------



## onisto (Sep 9, 2016)

I read all post after #85..... but without unlock the bootloader (and forced reverting back to WM8.1) it's impossible to add the subkey: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost \Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 9, 2016)

Sitruslight said:


> Just edit the registry with customPFD remote. You don't have to copy files if you have them already.

Click to collapse



I installed glance xap via sideloading, because it's not present in the phone and I didn't find it in the store....you think that I'll find the needed files where they should be ?


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 9, 2016)

This is what I had discovered with Glance. 

First the old glance app just throws out a popup with no settings in the redstone builds. Even after a hard reset it still shows the same thing.

Actually there is no need to add files (font and .dll files) to the Public directory, if you have the old glance app which is not yet updated to glance screen in the store, add these registry keys.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\XXX\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:00000001
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:00000010
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkMode"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeElements"=dword:00000007
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:000001a4
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:00ff0000
"DarkModeStart"=dword:00000528
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:00004e20
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:00000000
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:00000000
"Mode"=dword:00000000
"MoveClock"=dword:00000001
"NormalModeElements"=dword:0000003f
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f
"PanelType"=dword:00000001


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\XXX\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgExtA\NlpmService]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"Path"="NlpmService.dll"
"Version"="3.0.0.94"

XXX - Used name in the regedit.

However, if you have updated it to glance screen, then you need to add extra files as well and as well as the registry which is mentioned in this thread.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 9, 2016)

everything has been explained in first post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 10, 2016)

sigfrid696 said:


> I installed glance xap via sideloading, because it's not present in the phone and I didn't find it in the store....you think that I'll find the needed files where they should be ?

Click to collapse



Okay,try this method who have sideloded the glance xap and updated from store.The attachment contains readymade reg files.
1. Download interop tools v1.9 pre3 by gustave33000
2. Install the 'dependencies' of interop tools one by one manually.
3. Install the interop tools.
4. Download the attachment from below and extract it.
5. Open interop tools>>this device>>import reg files.

Please let us know whether it works or not, whoever wants to try


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 10, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Okay,try this method who have sideloded the glance xap and updated from store.The attachment contains readymade reg files.
> 1. Download interop tools v1.9 pre3 by gustave33000
> 2. Install the 'dependencies' of interop tools one by one manually.
> 3. Install the interop tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's also a tweak in pre3 to re-enable glance without the need of a reg file


----------



## mahdi75 (Sep 10, 2016)

What is the status of Hotspot bug and Skype camera bug? Are there any workarounds for those two issues yet?

I want to update someone else's old phone (925) to W10, not sure if I should update it to redstone too, or just th2.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 10, 2016)

mahdi75 said:


> What is the status of Hotspot bug and Skype camera bug? Are there any workarounds for those two issues yet?
> 
> I want to update someone else's old phone (925) to W10, not sure if I should update it to redstone too, or just th2.

Click to collapse



I am using 10586.545 for a month on my lumia 925,there is no such problem like hotspot bug, earlier it did. Hard reseting on .107 will fix any such bug before upgrading to .545/rs1
The skype camera bug on redstone was fixed(http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/21625_To_Boldly_Go_taking_the_x20_Lu.php). But you can't manually change brightness in rs1(auto works) which works in th2. And on the lately,my lumia is having horrible battery life(decreasing 5%/hr) for past few days.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 10, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Okay,try this method who have sideloded the glance xap and updated from store.The attachment contains readymade reg files.
> 1. Download interop tools v1.9 pre3 by gustave33000
> 2. Install the 'dependencies' of interop tools one by one manually.
> 3. Install the interop tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



What attachment ? I can't see it...Ok I'll try your method. Now the store suggest to update glance. Do I have to update or not ? Thank You


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 10, 2016)

sigfrid696 said:


> What attachment ? I can't see it...Ok I'll try your method. Now the store suggest to update glance. Do I have to update or not ? Thank You

Click to collapse



Edited my earlier post, added the attachment and you have to update the app. But i can't assure that it will work, as i am on th2. You can try(although slightly riskier), if you suceed you will get glance screen back.


----------



## onisto (Sep 11, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Edited my earlier post, added the attachment and you have to update the app. But i can't assure that it will work, as i am on th2. You can try(although slightly riskier), if you suceed you will get glance screen back.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work!! ... Glance not work!!
I try to manually add RegKey (and dll's in correct folder) ....... I try to import .reg file with "InteropTools_Beta_1.9-pre3_0.0.310.0" .......  I try to use the specific Tweak of InteropTool to Eneble Glance.... I try to deploy GlanceScreen.appx and then update from Store.....
.....Nothing work!


----------



## djtonka (Sep 11, 2016)

Interop tool want bring back the GS on x2x series. Only manual way to do this, librarys and registry.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 11, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Interop tool want bring back the GS on x2x series. Only manual way to do this, librarys and registry.

Click to collapse



Interop Tools can and I can list at least 4 peoples that can confirm this. The only case where it can't do it is if ndtk got updated by extras+infos, so you need to restore ndtk. You can also manually place the dlls files fine using MTP Full FS. I wouldn't have added the Restore Glance tweak in pre3 in the first place if I wasn't sure it worked.


----------



## draco76x (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi gus33000,

After doing hard reset on my L1020, I've installed InteropTools_Beta_1.9-pre3_0.0.310.0 & enable Glance Screen on the tweak, Glance screen menu was appeared on the Extra but later was disappear after update extras+infos. 

How to restore ndtk?? 

Rgds


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 12, 2016)

okay, i have found a method for installing glance screen for those who don't have a unlocked bootloader or enabled root access/mass storage
1. install wptweaker>>toggle on full fs via mtp and reboot if you wish
2. now, before connecting to computer, go to devices and printers>>delete 'your device model'.double check using device manager and uninstall if found any (can be hidden)
3. now connect your phone it should say 'installing device xxx' else refer 'TROUBLESHOOTING'.
4. now go to phone>>data>>shared data>>OEM>>public and copy the attachment named 'glance files'
5. now, either toggle on glance screen on interoptools v1.9 pre3 or import reg files posted on my earlier post(pg 125)
6. restart phone.
now, i tested this method on th2 only upto viewing files and can't gurantee it will work on rs1, but there is no reason why it should not.
TROUBLESHOOTING:
IF after step 3, the file explorer shows don't the folder as described in 'images' attachment, you can try on a another computer in which your phone has never connected, 
else, you have to manually uninstall 'nokia lumia xxx' from device manager>universal serial bus devices (all 3 of them),then go to devices and printers>>unspecified column>>right click 'device model'>>browse files.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 12, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Okay,try this method who have sideloded the glance xap and updated from store.The attachment contains readymade reg files.
> 1. Download interop tools v1.9 pre3 by gustave33000
> 2. Install the 'dependencies' of interop tools one by one manually.
> 3. Install the interop tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



I succeeded with your method....there was just one mistake that prevented glance from working...
Your exported reg files contain double slash \\ in the paths, I think this happens during exporting procedure. In order to fix I substituted with single slash \ all the paths in the reg files. I found this solution because I read a comment by tofuschnitte, who I thank a lot!! 
I used another trick to check if the dll files were already present, as suggested again by tofuschnitte in the thread. I made on pc a shortcut with the path "U:\SharedData\OEM\Public", then I copied the shortcut to the phone, I launched explore files from the phone and clicked on the shortcut. The files were already present: I think that if you install the old glance version with sideloading, you don't have to copy files in the path, and the registry change is the only thing to do....
Let me know if someone has other problems
thank you dipayans24


----------



## onisto (Sep 12, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> okay, i have found a method for installing glance screen for those who don't have a unlocked bootloader or enabled root access/mass storage
> 1. install wptweaker>>toggle on full fs via mtp and reboot if you wish
> 2. now, before connecting to computer, go to devices and printers>>delete 'your device model'.double check using device manager and uninstall if found any (can be hidden)
> 3. now connect your phone it should say 'installing device xxx' else refer 'TROUBLESHOOTING'.
> ...

Click to collapse



I try this method, i find Glance Screen in setting menù, ... but when open it crash immediatly!!


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 12, 2016)

sigfrid696 said:


> I succeeded with your method....there was just one mistake that prevented glance from working...
> Your exported reg files contain double slash \\ in the paths, I think this happens during exporting procedure. In order to fix I substituted with single slash \ all the paths in the reg files. I found this solution because I read a comment by tofuschnitte, who I thank a lot!!
> I used another trick to check if the dll files were already present, as suggested again by tofuschnitte in the thread. I made on pc a shortcut with the path "U:\SharedData\OEM\Public", then I copied the shortcut to the phone, I launched explore files from the phone and clicked on the shortcut. The files were already present: I think that if you install the old glance version with sideloading, you don't have to copy files in the path, and the registry change is the only thing to do....
> Let me know if someone has other problems
> thank you dipayans24

Click to collapse



Glad that it worked and i wanted to know that is there any registry entry in the following path:
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\BrightnessInterface
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\AutoBrightness
HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightness
if yes, what are they and can you please provide a screenshot of each of the path.


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 12, 2016)

onisto said:


> I try this method, i find Glance Screen in setting menù, ... but when open it crash immediatly!!

Click to collapse



okay, did you restore the registry files?? if yes,which method did you tried 'enable glance' from interop tools or reg import?? if no,try importing the below reg files.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 12, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> okay, did you restore the registry files?? if yes,which method did you tried interop tools or reg import?? if no,try importing the below reg files.

Click to collapse



ah sorry, in the last post I didn' mention the second error of the reg files...
first error: \\ to substitute with \
second error: each registry path [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\aa\OEM\Nokia\lpm]....[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\bb\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]....contains aa and bb instead of the correct values...I don't remember now the correct values....I think SOFTWARE instead of aa and SYSTEM instead of bb

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




dipayans24 said:


> Glad that it worked and i wanted to know that is there any registry entry in the following path:
> HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\BrightnessInterface
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\AutoBrightness
> HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightness
> if yes, what are they and can you please provide a screenshot of each of the path.

Click to collapse



ok I'll check and provide the result...


----------



## onisto (Sep 12, 2016)

sigfrid696 said:


> ah sorry, in the last post I didn' mention the second error of the reg files...
> first error: \\ to substitute with \
> second error: each registry path [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\aa\OEM\Nokia\lpm]....[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\bb\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]....contains aa and bb instead of the correct values...I don't remember now the correct values....I think SOFTWARE instead of aa and SYSTEM instead of bb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alleluia!!!! After manually correct .reg file and import with Interop Tool .... now Glance work!!!! 
Thk to sigfrid696, dipayans24 e obviously to gus33000


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 12, 2016)

onisto said:


> Alleluia!!!! After manually correct .reg file and import with Interop Tool .... now Glance work!!!!
> Thk to sigfrid696, dipayans24 e obviously to gus33000

Click to collapse



thanks for the info to you and sigfrid696 and i have updated the attachment and corrected the registry entry, sorry for any problem.


----------



## zimmie (Sep 12, 2016)

Imported the reg files after a hard reset. still no glance.

Do i need the old files?


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 12, 2016)

zimmie said:


> Imported the reg files after a hard reset. still no glance.
> 
> Do i need the old files?

Click to collapse



of course, just read my post on pg126 on how to do it.you will get reg and glance files both.


----------



## zimmie (Sep 12, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> of course, just read my post on pg126 on how to do it.you will get reg and glance files both.

Click to collapse



thanks. 

Got it working.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

how long are people battery lasting? 92x owners.


----------



## onisto (Sep 12, 2016)

*Glance Screen Font*

Since the first installation of WM10 I noticed Glance did not fit with the entire screen as in WP8.1, was always a part on the right is not used ..
After the problem with RS1 and reactivation of Glance I had access to the Font of Glance screen, I replaced the lpmFont_WXGA.bin file with the one in the Windows \ System folder on my 925 ....
et voilà,  Glance fit the entire screen and Font it's too big.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Sep 13, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> Glad that it worked and i wanted to know that is there any registry entry in the following path:
> HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\BrightnessInterface
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\AutoBrightness
> HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightness
> if yes, what are they and can you please provide a screenshot of each of the path.

Click to collapse



HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\BrightnessInterface
- APIVersion  1.1
- BrightnessPct  100

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\AutoBrightness
- ABSAutoMaxBrightness  3
- ABSManualBrightness  3
- ABSMonitorControl  1

HKLM\Software\OEM\AutoBrightness
- ABSPercentIntensityMapping  2 3 4 (the variable here is multistring)
- ABSRangeMilliLuxMapping 1 2 MAX (the variable here is multistring)
- DimBrightness  1
- Transitiondelay  0


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 14, 2016)

RS2 10.0.14926.1000 install error 0x800703ed on Lumia 830


----------



## Guest0009 (Sep 15, 2016)

*use the lumia 930 model name for the anniversay build*



todarkness said:


> ok, i was now on the latest insider redstone build on my phone. i didnt notice any difference in comparision to the latest 10586 build. BUT i got the lumia 550 charging bug which prevented my phone from charging. it should already have been fixed in the latest insider redstone builds but it is still present on my lumia 1020. so we are somehow f****. maybe we can somehow find a way to fix this but right now its a really big problem. i am now back to the latest 10586 build with my 1020.

Click to collapse



Search for info on Lumia 930 to change your registry values
There are many bad effects on lumias using the 950 values

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




zimmie said:


> Imported the reg files after a hard reset. still no glance.
> 
> Do i need the old files?

Click to collapse



Running windows 10 RS1?? Download Gustave tools called Interop Unlock, search in the XDA forum
Install all the dependencies before installing the app.
Then turn on "Restore Ndtk" in the Interop Unlock option.
Finally go to Tweaks and turn on enable Old glance


----------



## amelomba (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you very much to all, especially titi66200!! on my lumia 1020 glance screen work now on 14393.67.


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

The latest insider build on 1020 with lumia 950 xl settings causing a reboot loop!
Who has the 930 registry settings?


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> The latest insider build on 1020 with lumia 950 xl settings causing a reboot loop!
> Who has the 930 registry settings?

Click to collapse



which build 14926 or 14393.187??both are insider the former is in fast ring and the latter is release preview/slow

try 830 registry, works fine for me w/ L925
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1006 
PhoneModelName = Lumia 830 
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-984


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> which build 14926 or 14393.187??both are insider the former is in fast ring and the latter is release preview/slow
> 
> try 830 registry, works fine for me w/ L925
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-984_1006
> ...

Click to collapse



14926!


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> 14926!

Click to collapse



An advice for you, stay away from build 14926,its very very buggy.
Try hard reseting with button combo
or else you can use WDRT to get back to 8.1


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> An advice for you, stay away from build 14926,its very very buggy.
> Try hard reseting with button combo
> or else you can use WDRT to get back to 8.1

Click to collapse



i'm now going to the latest redstone 1 build and will stay on that until i get a new device next year.


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> The latest insider build on 1020 with lumia 950 xl settings causing a reboot loop!
> Who has the 930 registry settings?

Click to collapse



PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930

I'm just downloading 14926 with these registry settings on my 1020


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
> PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
> PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011
> PhoneModelName : Lumia 930
> ...

Click to collapse



let me know how it went


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> let me know how it went

Click to collapse



running now. gonna reset later


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> running now. gonna reset later

Click to collapse



you got it running on 1020 with the 930 settings without issues?


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> you got it running on 1020 with the 930 settings without issues?

Click to collapse



no boot loop, no hard battery drain or other issues so far


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 15, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> no boot loop, no hard battery drain or other issues so far

Click to collapse



also after a hard reset?


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 15, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> also after a hard reset?

Click to collapse



wifi not working during first boot after hard reset. everything else is fine so far


----------



## pelleadri (Sep 17, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> The latest insider build on 1020 with lumia 950 xl settings causing a reboot loop!
> Who has the 930 registry settings?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, I stop the BootLoop after 2 hours ... I had to roll back to wp8.1 with the WDRT tool.
Now, I can't even update the 1020 to a windows 10 mobile build. What did you do? Did you roll back too?


----------



## Slamacu5 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> no boot loop, no hard battery drain or other issues so far

Click to collapse



How did you get it to work tho? I'm trying to update my 630 to the latest preview build but it doesn't seem to work, and I'm using 930 registry keys.


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Slamacu5 said:


> How did you get it to work tho? I'm trying to update my 630 to the latest preview build but it doesn't seem to work, and I'm using 930 registry keys.

Click to collapse



unlock your phone and use registry hack. i have started from WDRT and have used its FFU file for wpinternals to unlock and change registry in mass storage mode. then set up the 930 values to get the latest updates in fast ring.


----------



## Slamacu5 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> unlock your phone and use registry hack. i have started from WDRT and have used its FFU file for wpinternals to unlock and change registry in mass storage mode. then set up the 930 values to get the latest updates in fast ring.

Click to collapse



You just changed the registry values and signed in for fast ring, and you got the update? Cause it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Slamacu5 said:


> You just changed the registry values and signed in for fast ring, and you got the update? Cause it doesn't seem to work for me.

Click to collapse



yes. if not, you might try to reboot or try update advisor app


----------



## Kushal112 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Installation of the application failed. Run time error has eccured. Fix the capabilit*

I get This Error when i deploy  vcReg_1.5 file with v8.0 link which you provided 
Please Help ..
Installation of the application failed. Run time error has eccured. Fix the capabilities in WMAppManifest.xml file.



raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pelleadri (Sep 17, 2016)

Kushal112 said:


> I get This Error when i deploy  vcReg_1.5 file with v8.0 link which you provided
> Please Help ..
> Installation of the application failed. Run time error has eccured. Fix the capabilities in WMAppManifest.xml file.

Click to collapse



You can't install that version on a windows phone 8.1. The 1.5 only works if you are already on Win10.


----------



## Kushal112 (Sep 17, 2016)

*How to force upgrage lumia1020 to wp10*



pelleadri said:


> You can't install that version on a windows phone 8.1. The 1.5 only works if you are already on Win10.

Click to collapse



 Hello , 
Please Help me 
i Need to force Upgrade my Lumia 1020 from wp 8.1 to wp10 and to redstone build


----------



## pelleadri (Sep 17, 2016)

Kushal112 said:


> Hello ,
> Please Help me
> i Need to force Upgrade my Lumia 1020 from wp 8.1 to wp10 and to redstone build

Click to collapse



I kind of follow these steps here : windowsblogitalia.com/2016/08/aggiornare-i-vecchi-lumia-a-windows-10-mobile
I used the PhoneManufacturer values from this one instead (the 950 XL) : nokiapoweruser.com/hack-to-get-windows-10-mobile-redstone-build-14267-on-any-lumia

My 1020 is on win10.


----------



## Hem981 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Manual Brightness working?*

Hi, anyone got the manual brightness settings working on XX20 devices??? And, I still was not able to get back glance on my 1320. All steps done correctly, with no luck. Maybe it has some seperate nsgglance dll file???
And, if anyone got glance or manual brightness working on 1320, please reply.


----------



## pacorola (Sep 20, 2016)

Hem981 said:


> Hi, anyone got the manual brightness settings working on XX20 devices??? And, I still was not able to get back glance on my 1320. All steps done correctly, with no luck. Maybe it has some seperate nsgglance dll file???
> And, if anyone got glance or manual brightness working on 1320, please reply.

Click to collapse



There is! Kind of... Just enable brightness slider in interop tools tweaks section and reboot. I noticed the scaling is off (everything happens from 0 to 10%), but it enables tweaking the auto brightness to other than "full steam" as it was before. And maybe someone with greater knowledge than I will find this info useful to fix the scale (now it's clear it can be adjusted!). Still fighting with Glance on my lumia 925.... just one more tweak!


----------



## Hem981 (Sep 23, 2016)

pacorola said:


> There is! Kind of... Just enable brightness slider in interop tools tweaks section and reboot. I noticed the scaling is off (everything happens from 0 to 10%), but it enables tweaking the auto brightness to other than "full steam" as it was before. And maybe someone with greater knowledge than I will find this info useful to fix the scale (now it's clear it can be adjusted!). Still fighting with Glance on my lumia 925.... just one more tweak!

Click to collapse



Yup, I too seem to have got that already In the brightness slider, you can adjust brightness to 2 steps... Go to minimum, you get the dimmest screen(which I actually want during night) and anything above, it goes to full. Maybe someone will find that out soon. And you too haven't got glance working yet? I too can't get it to work. I don't think the steps I did was wrong, as this time I've copied all the required nsgglance files, and imported the registry entries using pre 4 build of interop tools. Still no luck. Maybe the 1320 has some different files or registry values? It'd be helpful if someone with Lumia 1320 on TH2 could post the nsgglance files and registry entries , please.


----------



## pacorola (Sep 23, 2016)

I still have to put the files, a bit hessitant since last time I toggled on full fs access through mtp I could not disable it. Also tried messing with the registry changing brightness scaling from 100 to 10, but nothing happened and returned to 100 at reboot. Maybe a firmware issue? But curious since someone mentioned it worked on RS2


----------



## pacorola (Oct 4, 2016)

For anyone experiencing battery drain, try turning off Cortana's location history (it worked for my lumia 925 on redstone).


----------



## ibbbo (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi pacorola,

where to find this settings? I'm found only "Clear location history" but there is no option to turn off...


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 12, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> Lumia 535 is in supported list.
> If you want it's registry settings for other phones, then tell me your country, If I find one exact for your country then it will be perfect.

Click to collapse




for Lumia 930 Canada please !! I need for 1020


----------



## athem92 (Oct 17, 2016)

I read about problems with GPS navigation in the Maps app on the 1020 with Redstone builds, do you confirm? Also, how is battery life with the latest RS1 builds?


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 18, 2016)

athem92 said:


> I read about problems with GPS navigation in the Maps app on the 1020 with Redstone builds, do you confirm? Also, how is battery life with the latest RS1 builds?

Click to collapse



I don”t have any problems with GPS ,neither with battery life .The battery life I think is even better than 10586 . The only minuses are ,there is no glance but you can manage to put it and there is no stereo sound recording in video mode .and of course brightness  there is no manual ,but everyone uses as automatic so is ok.
But you can live with these things .


----------



## EmanuelManole (Oct 23, 2016)

Can't deploy ...it gives me this error "Installation of the application failed. Run time error has eccured. Fix the capabilities in WMAppManifest.xml file. " for vcreg and error code: 0x81030120 for custom pfd. Please help..


----------



## pacorola (Oct 24, 2016)

ibbbo said:


> Hi pacorola,
> 
> where to find this settings? I'm found only "Clear location history" but there is no option to turn off...

Click to collapse



Open search and go to hamburger menú, then "notepad" (or so, mine is un spanish and says "cuaderno",the icon with a circle within a square). There go to permissions and, voila. Getting insane battery Life with latest update!


----------



## EspHack2 (Oct 26, 2016)

anyone seen glance stop moving around on x20 lumias? I'm often catching my 928 with the clock fixed at the starting position for god knows how long until I manually reboot the phone, might get the screen wrecked in the long run


----------



## Seyar.q (Nov 7, 2016)

PavilionDV said:


> for Lumia 930 Canada please !! I need for 1020

Click to collapse



I couldn't find 930 Canada anywhere. I think 930s are carrier locked in Canada but still weren't able to find it. What about international version? Do you still want it?


----------



## PavilionDV (Nov 8, 2016)

Seyar.q said:


> I couldn't find 930 Canada anywhere. I think 930s are carrier locked in Canada but still weren't able to find it. What about international version? Do you still want it?

Click to collapse



Yes Please  !


----------



## Seyar.q (Nov 8, 2016)

PavilionDV said:


> Yes Please  !

Click to collapse




Here you go:

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1003
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930


----------



## EmanuelManole (Nov 8, 2016)

I need to know , first you have to do a hard reset ?


----------



## laracroftonline (Nov 10, 2016)

The last insider build works flawless with the lumia 930 settings, also it kept my glancescreen!
Lumia 1020 user!


----------



## mfe_ (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, can someone confirm that the camera still does work on a upgraded 1020? I don't need the picture quality like wp8.1 but the camera should work.


----------



## Seyar.q (Nov 11, 2016)

mfe_ said:


> Hi, can someone confirm that the camera still does work on a upgraded 1020? I don't need the picture quality like wp8.1 but the camera should work.

Click to collapse



It has always worked for me. Both with Lumia Camera and the new Microsoft Camera.


----------



## laracroftonline (Nov 11, 2016)

mfe_ said:


> Hi, can someone confirm that the camera still does work on a upgraded 1020? I don't need the picture quality like wp8.1 but the camera should work.

Click to collapse



Just use the 930 settings and you will be fine!


----------



## QueenLizzy (Nov 20, 2016)

hi i have an old Lumia 630, 512 Ram how can i get 10 on it??? Tried reg thing but wouldn't deploy seems so hard is there an easy way app or something???


----------



## amol8356 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Help Required*

Hi There,

Can I use this method on Lumia 1020 with Windows 8.1 OS installed?


----------



## dlochab (Nov 26, 2016)

*Lumia 625*

Running Windows 10 Mobile 
OS Build : 10.0.14393.67 (Redstone)

Haven't been following this thread once I jumped on windows 10 mobile anniversary update.

 is it possible to recieve insider updates ?


----------



## dape16 (Nov 27, 2016)

dlochab said:


> Running Windows 10 Mobile
> OS Build : 10.0.14393.67 (Redstone)
> 
> Haven't been following this thread once I jumped on windows 10 mobile anniversary update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. What about reading/searching the thread?


----------



## dlochab (Nov 27, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Yes. What about reading/searching the thread?

Click to collapse




Went throughout this forum couldn't find a way to keep on receiving the update (insider or official)

Stuck on Lumia 625 (512mb RAM) (10.0.14393.67)


----------



## laracroftonline (Dec 2, 2016)

Version 14977 works good on my 1020 with 930 registry edit.


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 7, 2016)

QueenLizzy said:


> hi i have an old Lumia 630, 512 Ram how can i get 10 on it??? Tried reg thing but wouldn't deploy seems so hard is there an easy way app or something???

Click to collapse



I have same device then get w10 , it's not hard but long way to do it.


----------



## getmeglance (Dec 13, 2016)

I am using a Lumia 925 on 10.0.14393.448 and have followed the steps to re-enable Glance (copying missing files and editing the phone registry), but the Glance app still crashes. Anyone else have the same problem? Any solution to it? Also made a thread about it here. Thanks.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Dec 13, 2016)

you missed out something, dunno what. make sure the correct dlls are in the shareddata/oem/public folder. and just use the prerelease version of the interop tools (you find it in the thread here, not in the mega-link) and use the restore old glance tweak (makes sure you didnt **** up with the values you need to import, the tweak does everything needed besides having the dlls in the right place)


----------



## getmeglance (Dec 13, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> you missed out something, dunno what. make sure the correct dlls are in the shareddata/oem/public folder. and just use the prerelease version of the interop tools (you find it in the thread here, not in the mega-link) and use the restore old glance tweak (makes sure you didnt **** up with the values you need to import, the tweak does everything needed besides having the dlls in the right place)

Click to collapse



*EDIT: It is now working, thanks for making me double check my method. Stumbled upon the solution while searching for ".dll" in this thread. Turns out I had to replace the backwards double slashes with backwards single slashes from the .reg files (values that contain the keyword "path"), which I did not know that needed to be done. Thanks to this post*.

Thanks for your reply. I have used Interop Tools Beta 1.9 Pre-release 9. I have copied the missing files to 
	
	



```
Data/SharedData/OEM/Public
```
 The files and folders I copied are:

```
lpmFonts_4.1.11.3
lpmFonts_4.1.12.4
NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll
NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.11.3.dll
NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.12.4.dll
```

I have uploaded the registry keys directly via Interop Tools on my phone. These are:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"AlwaysOnInCharger"=dword:00000000
"AppGraphicTimeout"=dword:00000000
"BSSwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000001e
"ClockAndIndicatorsCustomColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkMode"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeElements"=dword:0000000f
"DarkModeEnd"=dword:000001a4
"DarkModeOverrideColor"=dword:00000000
"DarkModeStart"=dword:00000528
"DarkModeThreshold"=dword:00004e20
"DoubleTapEnabled"=dword:00000000
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"MinimizeIcon"=dword:00000000
"Mode"=dword:00000000
"MoveClock"=dword:00000000
"NormalModeElements"=dword:0000001f
"SwipeEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SwitchOffTimeout"=dword:0000000f
"PanelType"=dword:00000001
"ShowDetailedAppStatus"=dword:00000000
"ShowSystemNotifications"=dword:00000000
"FontFile"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\\lpmFont_wxga.bin"
"AppGraphicGestures"=dword:00000000
"SingleTapWakeup"=dword:00000000
"EnablePublicSDK"=dword:00000000
"SupportedTouchEvents"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]
"PluginPath"="\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmServiceImpl_4.1.12.4.dll"
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"
"Version"="4.1.12.4"
"PluginVersion"="4.1.12.4"
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"UsingBeta"=dword:00000000
"UseBeta"=dword:00000000
```

and


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService]
"Description"="Standby screen service"
"DisplayName"="NlpmService"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000000
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,01,00,00,00,e8,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ImagePath"="c:\\windows\\system32\\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"PreshutdownTimeout"=dword:00000032
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,43,00,68,00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,\
  67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,73,00,65,\
  00,57,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,53,00,65,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,\
  69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,\
  00,61,00,74,00,65,00,47,00,6c,00,6f,00,62,00,61,00,6c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,\
  76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"Type"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  4e,00,6c,00,70,00,6d,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,2e,00,64,\
  00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"ServiceDllUnloadOnStop"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\TriggerInfo]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService\TriggerInfo\0]
"Action"=dword:00000001
"Data0"=hex:75,38,bc,a3,3e,06,8a,41
"Data1"=hex:00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
"DataType0"=dword:00000001
"DataType1"=dword:00000001
"Guid"=hex:16,28,7a,2d,5e,0c,fc,45,9c,e7,57,0e,5e,cd,e9,c9
"Type"=dword:00000007
```

I have checked that these are indeed written to the registry using the registry browser of Interop Tools. Can't see where I might be missing something. When you say 





> and use the restore old glance tweak (makes sure you didnt **** up with the values you need to import, the tweak does everything needed besides having the dlls in the right place)

Click to collapse



 you mean importing the registry keys, right?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Dec 13, 2016)

yes that tweak imports the registry stuff, i think gustave used the template i gave him a few months ago for the tweak so it it links to
"Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll"
instead of "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll" 
[the rest is identical, just this version "mismatch"]
which is maybe not present in the dll download, dunno, my device always had and used the newer version of the dll. most likely i linked it here too somehwere (and the double slash problem was explained by me too, but thats like 50 pages in the past ) though that should only happen if you make the entrys manual via custompfd,interop tools registry editor or any other regeditor, if you boot the device in massstoragemode and import it via regedit it should import it just fine (since its just a simple export of regedit). but again for every new people here: just use the tweak inside the interop tools, its the fastest way 

edit: here is the package with all dll versions http://www110.zippyshare.com/v/tPlKrJB8/file.html


----------



## s0rata (Dec 18, 2016)

*Got my glance screen back on L920 running the latest build rs2*



dipayans24 said:


> okay, i have found a method for installing glance screen for those who don't have a unlocked bootloader or enabled root access/mass storage
> 1. install wptweaker>>toggle on full fs via mtp and reboot if you wish
> 2. now, before connecting to computer, go to devices and printers>>delete 'your device model'.double check using device manager and uninstall if found any (can be hidden)
> 3. now connect your phone it should say 'installing device xxx' else refer 'TROUBLESHOOTING'.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank, finally, I get my glance screen back. I really love this feature. Tried many times, but this time, I got it.


----------



## atabledoraemon (Dec 19, 2016)

*Can't deploy vcreg on my htc 8x*

Hey guys I need help cause I can't deploy vcreg on my htc 8x. It says that I have some sort of runtime error. Pls help


----------



## JosueChavezRock (Dec 21, 2016)

*Lumia 1520*

Are anyone of you have the Lumia 1520 settings to get RS on a Lumia 1320?


----------



## Meowsy (Dec 21, 2016)

1. install wptweaker>>toggle on full fs via mtp and reboot if you wish

Can someone explain above step.. It doesn't seem to install this tool on the phone  I download xap and run it, but it is not installed?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 21, 2016)

How do you installed it? 

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Meowsy (Dec 21, 2016)

i sideloaded and deployed the wptweaker xap file, but its not on the app list, so cant find its installation and run it... instead, I enabled Mass Storage via interop tools, so I can see system folders on the phone - but I can't access or modify this path:

 phone>>data>>shared data>>OEM>>public

this path doesnt exist on the phone and the phone won't let you create it either   there is only   phone>>data>>shared data

what did i wrong?


----------



## Meowsy (Dec 21, 2016)

OK I got it now  not even sure how


----------



## ilbasto (Jan 6, 2017)

Nobody talks about this key

SOFTWARE \OEM\ Nokia\ NokiaSvcHost\ Plugins
Name: MigratedToOSGlance
Type: VALUE
Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Value Type: 4
Value: 0

I think it is essential for the operation. He says the key itself, migrate to os glance-> 0


----------



## JoeQuality (Jan 8, 2017)

tofuschnitte said:


> yes that tweak imports the registry stuff, i think gustave used the template i gave him a few months ago for the tweak so it it links to
> "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.12.4.dll"
> instead of "Path"="C:\\Data\\SharedData\\OEM\\Public\\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll"

Click to collapse



This^

My glance was not working on my 1020. I downloaded the DLLs, but the zip file was missing a 4.12 version. There is NsgGlance-Lumia830.zip in this thread which has the right one. Once I added that and corrected both path versions in the registry, it worked.

tl;dr: make sure you have all 4.1.12.4 DLL versions and the paths are pointing to them, not the 4.1.11.3 versions.


----------



## rocky459 (Jan 25, 2017)

dlochab said:


> Went throughout this forum couldn't find a way to keep on receiving the update (insider or official)
> 
> Stuck on Lumia 625 (512mb RAM) (10.0.14393.67)

Click to collapse



Any Luck ?
Thanks.


----------



## hwntw (Jan 26, 2017)

rocky459 said:


> Any Luck ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I did hard reset on my 1020 and i just got 15014 via the Fast Ring


----------



## dlochab (Jan 26, 2017)

rocky459 said:


> Any Luck ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nope still stuck on same


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 30, 2017)

Im stuck at 14393.448 on my lumia530. Any chance to get higher build?


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 30, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Im stuck at 14393.448 on my lumia530. Any chance to get higher build?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 31, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774

Click to collapse



Already installed but not working using 512Mb button. 
The single sim button worked. Now installing 14393.693.


----------



## tavillo1980 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Lumia 925 - 14393.726 - Any fix for brightness control?*

Hi

I have 14393.726 working fine in my Lumia 925.

I have glance working too: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/guide-how-to-reinstall-glance-screen-app-t3344271

Changed the Glance font: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68655250&postcount=1266

The only problem I can't solve is brightness.

I've found this for Autobrightness: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt147021(v=vs.85).aspx

And this for Brightness: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt168406(v=vs.85).aspx

AutoBrightness use to work fine after RS1 update. Even when glance and manual brightness don't work anymore.

However, manual brightness doesn't work.

I read in the "Brightness" link that there are (or should be) these keys:

LowBrightnessValue
MediumBrightnessValue
HighBrightnessValue
HideAutoBrightness

But I can't find them. I searched at Google but there are no results nor at XDA.

And the other problem is: Low / Medium / High values shold be "hexa". That's what Microsoft says in the link. But using Interop Tool I can't create hexa keys.

Anyone could find a way to fix the brightness in Lumia 925?

Thanks


----------



## tofuschnitte (Feb 10, 2017)

dont think so, havent bothered with it in the last months but iirc there was no chance to get that back working on unsupported devices . tbh i dont even care cause i use auto brightness always on my 920 (and cause i switched to a 950, or lets say i will switch tomorrow. my 4 years old 920 is finally in a state where it has done all its duty and will be only used as navigation device in the future; still works fine but the screen is damaged (brown brandmarks cause it got too hot with an early insiderbuild and the mics sometimes dont work, thats annyoing cause i dont always have a bt headset paired; i got the 950 dirt cheap )


----------



## tavillo1980 (Feb 10, 2017)

tofuschnitte said:


> dont think so, havent bothered with it in the last months but iirc there was no chance to get that back working on unsupported devices . tbh i dont even care cause i use auto brightness always on my 920 (and cause i switched to a 950, or lets say i will switch tomorrow. my 4 years old 920 is finally in a state where it has done all its duty and will be only used as navigation device in the future; still works fine but the screen is damaged (brown brandmarks cause it got too hot with an early insiderbuild and the mics sometimes dont work, thats annyoing cause i dont always have a bt headset paired; i got the 950 dirt cheap )

Click to collapse



Sad to read that.

My Lumia 925 works perfectly. It has really "good health". Screen / glass is really fine. Buttons works fine. Battery is ok. Have Glance... The only problem is 

I was thinking in upgrade my phone. But I like my 925 so much.

Now that I have Anniversary, I think I have phone for another year until upgrade. I have my Lumia 925 since April 2014. So, this year will be 3 years. Maybe it could reach 4 years.

Thanks.


----------



## classyamin (Feb 14, 2017)

first of all
thanks for everything
i updated my lumia 920 to the latest version and it is working fine.
just one problem
bluetooth is not working, it says not connected, but when you check it in setting>device>bluetooth it is OFF and it can't be turned on!
another thing that i think my phone is not fully unlocked, because interop is not fully working, when i want to turn on options in INTEROP UNLOCK, they cannot be turned on and they always turned off; such as INTEROP/CAP UNLOCK, FULL FILE SYSTEM ACCESS, RESTORE NDTKSVC AND ...
what should i do?
will somebody help me?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Feb 14, 2017)

> bluetooth is not working, it says not connected, but when you check it in setting>device>bluetooth it is OFF and it can't be turned on!

Click to collapse



use the actioncenter to toggle it on and off, sometimes needs a bit time but works. the menu doesnt work correctly since a few months on the 920

in terms of interop:
restore ndtksvc, reboot, enable interop unlock, reboot. done


----------



## classyamin (Feb 15, 2017)

tofuschnitte said:


> use the actioncenter to toggle it on and off, sometimes needs a bit time but works. the menu doesnt work correctly since a few months on the 920
> 
> in terms of interop:
> restore ndtksvc, reboot, enable interop unlock, reboot. done

Click to collapse



please kindly check the attachments for more info.
bluetooth option cannot be changed and it is not activated.
also interop options cannot be changed in no way.
there are ALWAYS OFF!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Feb 15, 2017)

bt is bugged (not only on the 920, even on 950 it bugged around a few times in the past). deactivate it via the actioncenter, wait 30 secs or so, activate it again. should get activated fine, but only the switch in the ac works, not in the bt menu to deactivate and reactivate it again. if that doenst work -> try a softreset, if that doenst work -> try a hard reset. if that doenst -> try a recovery,flash the engineering bootlaoder to spoof the device (if you havent done that yet), update to the latest version again, do a hardreset and config your device as usual

same goes for the interop stuff


----------



## classyamin (Feb 15, 2017)

tofuschnitte said:


> bt is bugged (not only on the 920, even on 950 it bugged around a few times in the past). deactivate it via the actioncenter, wait 30 secs or so, activate it again. should get activated fine, but only the switch in the ac works, not in the bt menu to deactivate and reactivate it again. if that doenst work -> try a softreset, if that doenst work -> try a hard reset. if that doenst -> try a recovery,flash the engineering bootlaoder to spoof the device (if you havent done that yet), update to the latest version again, do a hardreset and config your device as usual
> 
> same goes for the interop stuff

Click to collapse



thanks buddy.
Bluetooth not working in my phone neither in the setting, nor in the action center!
i already did a soft reset, but not a hard reset!
maybe someday, because it really take a lot of work make everything back together.
but i didn't understand flashing the bootloader, how can i do that?
firstly I think i should do the hard reset, if not corrected, i should go to flashing the bootloader.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Feb 15, 2017)

first do a hardreset and see if it works afterwards

if not you need to do a recovery via the windows device recovery tool. that flashes 8.1 again, search for latest 8.1 updates on the devices again, it will find 1 or 2. the the only option now to go on a 920 to 10 again while its on 8.1 is flashing the engineering bootloader (see wpinternals.com for the tool and tuts about it) to enter mass storage mode to load the registry of the phone on your desktop to modify the device id to get the update (got explained multiple times here too how it works).  after spoofing just reenter the insider programm in the release preview ring, it will bump you to 10586.107 and then to the latest rs1 build. after that do a hardreset and (if nothing has gone wrong in any step prior) you have the cleanest possible install


----------



## chili9876 (Feb 15, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Um. Copy the files provided by titi66200 to Phone:\SharedData\OEM\Public and import the values from here and here into your phones registry. As for importing the reg keys i don't know if there is another way instead of booting your phone in mass storage mode (which requires an unlocked bootloader with mass storage mode enabled), load the registry hives SYSTEM and SOFTWARE into regedit and import the entries as .reg-File.
> 
> I used files and registry entries from an older backup of my phone with working glance. I suggest you do the same.

Click to collapse



Just wanted t osay this worked as  charm for me as well - got glance app and feature itself working on lumia 925 anniversary update.
Done everything as posted above + replaced double slash // with single / in all the paths.


----------



## classyamin (Feb 20, 2017)

tofuschnitte said:


> first do a hardreset and see if it works afterwards
> 
> if not you need to do a recovery via the windows device recovery tool. that flashes 8.1 again, search for latest 8.1 updates on the devices again, it will find 1 or 2. the the only option now to go on a 920 to 10 again while its on 8.1 is flashing the engineering bootloader (see wpinternals.com for the tool and tuts about it) to enter mass storage mode to load the registry of the phone on your desktop to modify the device id to get the update (got explained multiple times here too how it works).  after spoofing just reenter the insider programm in the release preview ring, it will bump you to 10586.107 and then to the latest rs1 build. after that do a hardreset and (if nothing has gone wrong in any step prior) you have the cleanest possible install

Click to collapse



I wanted just Say that my issue with bluetooth was solved after doing a hard reset.
thanks.
my phone is working very smoothly - Lumia 920


----------



## q10031990 (Feb 27, 2017)

raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
Lumia 1320 1511 Ver build 10586.107
Please guide me to build 14393.67 Ver 1607*


----------



## npradeeppai (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm using Nokia lumia 520 and somehow using the device targeting info of Lumia 1520 I'm on 14393.693 ( RS1). I registered to windows insider in the settings>update & security> Windows insider programme and selected the fast ring. I checked for updates ( I wish to get RS2 Creators update builds) . But it shows my phone is up to date.
I hard reset my phone used the registry values of Lumia 930 still no use. I need to get windows 10 150xx builds ( RS2). Please help

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
What is the configuration id and core build Id of Lumia 930 (single sim)
Couldn't find screen shot of extras & info of 930. Please reply*


----------



## raghulive (Mar 6, 2017)

npradeeppai said:


> I'm using Nokia lumia 520 and somehow using the device targeting info of Lumia 1520 I'm on 14393.693 ( RS1). I registered to windows insider in the settings>update & security> Windows insider programme and selected the fast ring. I checked for updates ( I wish to get RS2 Creators update builds) . But it shows my phone is up to date.
> 
> I hard reset my phone used the registry values of Lumia 930 still no use. I need to get windows 10 150xx builds ( RS2). Please help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Lumia 520 had 512MB RAM , that's stopping getting RS2

Sent from mTalk


----------



## sigfrid696 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm experimenting Skype Preview problem: the microphone is not recognized and no audio option can be found in settings; so during call the other doesn't hear me. I'm on AU stable, lumia 1020 (phone model hack). I don't know when the problem started because I don't use Skype very often. 
 Is there a fix ? Is this happening because of the phone model hack ? Because a friend with 650 doesn't have the problem. 
Thank You


----------



## dxdy (Mar 15, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> I'm experimenting Skype Preview problem: the microphone is not recognized and no audio option can be found in settings; so during call the other doesn't hear me. I'm on AU stable, lumia 1020 (phone model hack). I don't know when the problem started because I don't use Skype very often.
> Is there a fix ? Is this happening because of the phone model hack ? Because a friend with 650 doesn't have the problem.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



did you give permission Skype to use microphone? in phone privacy settings (Settings > Privacy > Microphone)?


----------



## sigfrid696 (Mar 15, 2017)

dxdy said:


> did you give permission Skype to use microphone? in phone privacy settings (Settings > Privacy > Microphone)?

Click to collapse



Yes, already checked and the permission was ok. Tried also to re-install the app but no success. 
It seems like a driver problem, or maybe related to the model change in order to install redstone. Has Anyone the same issue ?


----------



## PavilionDV (Mar 15, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> Yes, already checked and the permission was ok. Tried also to re-install the app but no success.
> It seems like a driver problem, or maybe related to the model change in order to install redstone. Has Anyone the same issue ?

Click to collapse



yes ! I do too.


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 18, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> I'm experimenting Skype Preview problem: the microphone is not recognized and no audio option can be found in settings; so during call the other doesn't hear me. I'm on AU stable, lumia 1020 (phone model hack). I don't know when the problem started because I don't use Skype very often.
> Is there a fix ? Is this happening because of the phone model hack ? Because a friend with 650 doesn't have the problem.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



it was an update a few months ago where they finally implemented the new audio thingy that came with RS1 for noise cancellation I think, you can try getting an older version of skype, btw the mic and drivers are just fine, try sending a skype video and it will record just fine, everything else will work just fine too(calls on other apps etc)

so just ask skype to remove their useless supposedly audio improving RS1-only "feature"


----------



## sigfrid696 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you for the explanation...where do you think I can find the old skype preview xap files ? Because I googled around but I didn't find any valid site...I think I'll also post the problem on skype forum. I don't understand, microsoft apps are the only that upgrade after upgrade leave behind the old users without any reason...
Thanks!


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 19, 2017)

Searching.


----------



## sigfrid696 (Mar 21, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Searching.

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't understand your message. Are you still searching for the app ?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 21, 2017)

I stopped


----------



## sigfrid696 (Mar 22, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I stopped

Click to collapse



I imagine you didn't find a proper place to download it...thanks anyway


----------



## Stealing_heart (Mar 22, 2017)

Did anyone found a fix for hotspot problem on windows 10 RedStone build 2, Lumia 925?


----------



## tamoadamo (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,
Do you have anyone .15063 build on Lumia 1020?  or x20 devices. 
My Lumia 1020 with 950 XL registers stops on .15051 ...

Edit:
Problem solved. I change region and language. . .


----------



## sigfrid696 (Apr 26, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> I'm experimenting Skype Preview problem: the microphone is not recognized and no audio option can be found in settings; so during call the other doesn't hear me. I'm on AU stable, lumia 1020 (phone model hack). I don't know when the problem started because I don't use Skype very often.
> Is there a fix ? Is this happening because of the phone model hack ? Because a friend with 650 doesn't have the problem.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



skype current version (11.14.662.0), installed on windows 10 mobile 14393.1066, solves the problem. Tested on lumia 1020


----------



## fer_cabr (Apr 26, 2017)

Offline maps isn't work in L820, any solution?


----------



## PavilionDV (May 7, 2017)

Can anyone give me Lumia Camera for Cyan xap file ?
I searched whole internet and could not find a proper one


----------



## iamvishalattri (May 8, 2017)

Finally Updated my Nokia Lumia 1320 to Creators Update 

OS Build :- 10.0.15063.251
Version :- 1703

Method Used :- DHTUpdateAdviser Tool 

Screenshot :- https://ibb.co/dQN7y5


----------



## Siema_CoTam (May 21, 2017)

In CU and Feature maps looks like in attachments. They don't work and do not navigate.

Any reasons to repair Maps?


----------



## PavilionDV (Jun 12, 2017)

Siema_CoTam said:


> In CU and Feature maps looks like in attachments. They don't work and do not navigate.
> 
> Any reasons to repair Maps?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem on my 1020 using 640 registry


----------



## mfe_ (Jun 13, 2017)

PavilionDV said:


> I have the same problem on my 1020 using 640 registry

Click to collapse



Before CU this worked for my 1020. Now its broken. I don't think there is a workaround. Did someone try a factory reset?
Workaround: Google maps on edge -.-


----------



## PavilionDV (Jun 13, 2017)

mfe_ said:


> Before CU this worked for my 1020. Now its broken. I don't think there is a workaround. Did someone try a factory reset?
> Workaround: Google maps on edge -.-

Click to collapse



I did factory reset  and did not work .So I”m stuck at latest Redstone update just because of Maps.
Maps I can use offline that is the whole benefit. Other apps from store just suck.


----------



## kgrodrigues (Aug 20, 2017)

i have a lumia 925 RM-893 on WM 8.1. Has anyone done this hack recently? does it still work. i tried setting the registry to  Lumia 635, Lumia 830, and  Lumia 950 XL
but when i go to Upgrade Advisor it says its not upgradable to wm10. if someone got it to work recently, what are the registy settings?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 21, 2017)

kgrodrigues said:


> i have a lumia 925 RM-893 on WM 8.1. Has anyone done this hack recently? does it still work. i tried setting the registry to  Lumia 635, Lumia 830, and  Lumia 950 XL
> but when i go to Upgrade Advisor it says its not upgradable to wm10. if someone got it to work recently, what are the registy settings?

Click to collapse



before change registry be sure latest 8.1 Denim is updated on phone

- change registry to Lumia 735 or any x30 series (recommended to stay with AU build 10.0.14393.1xxx because less bugs), or Lumia 640 for official upgrade to CU 15063.540
- officially update to W10M with upgrade advisor (dont use Insider!)
- and continue update until latest build installed...

if you upgrade to CU (creators) when you make hard reset bluetooth not working until next official update (second tuesday in month). also maps not working very well. my advise is to upgrade to AU only.

when change registry is important to change this values:

PhoneManufacturer
PhoneManufacturerModelName
PhoneModelName
PhoneHardwareVariant


----------



## kgrodrigues (Aug 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> before change registry be sure latest 8.1 Denim is updated on phone
> 
> - change registry to Lumia 735 or any x30 series (recommended to stay with AU build 10.0.14393.1xxx because less bugs), or Lumia 640 for official upgrade to CU 15063.540
> - officially update to W10M with upgrade advisor (dont use Insider!)
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried these settings, as I dont need maps, trying to upgrade to CU

– PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
– PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1073_1001
– PhoneModelName: Lumia 640 LTE
– PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1073

When i try upgrade advisor it says ' the windows 10 upgrade isnt available for your phone right now. were trying to determine  if your phone can support Windows 10'. Does it matter if i try it again with different settings? or once you try then MS servers blacklist the phone?

Does my country and carrier matter? (tmobile/US)?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 25, 2017)

kgrodrigues said:


> Do  you think these settings should work for upgrading to CU (i dont need maps at the moment)?
> 
> – PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
> – PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1073_1001
> ...

Click to collapse



if you have problem with carrier, change PhoneMobileOperatorName to 000-33 or 000-US

upgrade advisor is only for upgrade from 8.1 to W10M... is useless for AU and CU upgrades. when phone upgraded to W10M, windows update use only ID in registry.


----------



## viktor.vrabel (Aug 25, 2017)

I am currently on 10.0.14393.67 with my Lumia 1020. Everything apart from bluetooth is working fine. I restored glance as per youtube video - search for 'Windows 10 Mobile Restore Glance Screen on Redstone/Creators for Unsupported Devices' using glance files which were already in my phone, thanks to mass storage option I was able to backup these before I followed this video which did not work for me unless I put back original files that were in the phone before.

Do you know where I can find files related to bluetooth and maps in mass storage mode? I want to upgrade to higher build but my maps will not work - tested already. On the other side my bluetooth will be working on higher builds - tested too.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 26, 2017)

viktor.vrabel said:


> I am currently on 10.0.14393.67 with my Lumia 1020. Everything apart from bluetooth is working fine. I restored glance as per youtube video - search for 'Windows 10 Mobile Restore Glance Screen on Redstone/Creators for Unsupported Devices' using glance files which were already in my phone, thanks to mass storage option I was able to backup these before I followed this video which did not work for me unless I put back original files that were in the phone before.
> 
> Do you know where I can find files related to bluetooth and maps in mass storage mode? I want to upgrade to higher build but my maps will not work - tested already. On the other side my bluetooth will be working on higher builds - tested too.

Click to collapse



you must update phone to fix bluetooth... turn off insider (if enabled) and change phone ID's in registry to any Lumia x30 or x35 if you want stay with build 14393. dont forget, sometimes hard reset broke bluetooth and you need to wait next update (regular official updates come second Tuesday in month)... 

for glance fix here is simple tut 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## yogesharya2011 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Unable to upgrade from 15063 to 150250 fast ring in hcked lumia 520*

I had hrd nd soft reset also did wdrt to downgrade then update to 15063.6xx but when i try to install fst ring through hcked key then shows error while installtion 0*80070002.

But if i changed ram from512 to 1gb then everything was done good but at the end of installation inlumia520 the memory storage error shoes which sayd make some space in ur phone memory to install update 


If there is any help to reaolve then tell me bcz i hd done downgrade to 8.1 then upgrade to 15063.xxx











raghulive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> * Redstone Insider Builds Supported Devices :- *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## maixdadevs (Sep 20, 2017)

kgrodrigues said:


> i have a lumia 925 RM-893 on WM 8.1. Has anyone done this hack recently? does it still work. i tried setting the registry to  Lumia 635, Lumia 830, and  Lumia 950 XL
> but when i go to Upgrade Advisor it says its not upgradable to wm10. if someone got it to work recently, what are the registy settings?

Click to collapse



The only way to WM10 (15063.297), with a 925, went (smooth) for me like this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73836453&postcount=235
The registry trick didn't work. (Or maybe I didn't try hard enough.)


----------

